# All you have to do is post your rocco pics



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

hey people lets just see pics of your rocco's does not matter what they look like


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

ask this in the rocco forum..not classified http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


























































well the grey rocco started it all i bought this car from my sis just to get me around my first car ever had alot of fun in it till i hit a ford but it was for the best i think becasue had put a little money into it and i was able to buy the black one from Toronto and had it shipped so i had my friend paint it and started to clean up some odds and ends but it does not stop here im looking for a winter scirocco right now since i have all my parts from my old rocco .
i will update the pics for the black rocco i finally got my Zender kit on and painted the euro and the Kamie grill just have to get the get it ready for storage .









[Modified by wolf rocco, 9:50 PM 2-21-2003]

[Modified by wolf rocco, 9:52 PM 2-21-2003]


[Modified by wolf rocco, 9:55 PM 2-21-2003]


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

u selling it or showing it..classified is for selling ur car and car parts


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gmrocco16v)*

sorry guys messed up posted in the wrong section i have asked for it to be moved


----------



## SITHIS (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*








[http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=ilie&album_id=99338&image_id=3&courtesy=1/IMG] which is forsale! $1300
it only has 5000miles rebuilt engine 1.8l 10:1 motor and rebuilt tranny.
it has koni coil-overs, tear drops rims, and port match manifold, and big thorttle body. [IMG]http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=ilie&album_id=99338&image_id=0&courtesy=1


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry guys messed up posted in the wrong section i have asked for it to be moved







[HR][/HR]​no no no its cool ..just was letting u know dude...good lookin car, both of u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









project daily driver!


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

I guess they don't teach pinctuation/gramar in school anymore...


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (91STS-GLi)*

its not like the writing in the forum is the quality of a school term paper


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gmrocco16v)*

Moved by request.


----------



## gutted scirocco (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









1570 pounds, best et of [email protected] mph with a All motor 1.8 8V.
Jason!


----------



## Northern Dubber (May 11, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gutted scirocco)*

Sorry for the size of the pic


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Hmm....Haven't had pic's of the twins on Vortex in awhile








Sorry for the size, at work and can't modify the pic's.
*Cosmos: * 








*Mars: * 








Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
*Cosmos: * 








[HR][/HR]​NICE mk1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*

well since we're moved to the rocco forum now.. here ya go


----------



## sporter (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gmrocco16v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Randy B's "Cosmos" and my rig.. ec sr editor Les Bidrawn setting up his tripod.. coming soon (someday?) to a newsstand near you!
.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*

josh is that ur car before u but the bodykit on it.. if so by chance u still have a splitter 
keep the rocco coming definitly think you black rocco like sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







wow best i have seen with the big bumpers








hope to post mine pics tomorrow goin to get some scanned..


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (slammedvee-dubs21)*

Here is a webpage where you can see my Scirocco, I dont know how to post them on the forums








http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...query=model=Scirocco&tree=Volkswagen Scirocco
Kevin


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Optimus234)*

Do you really want another picture of my car ? hehehe her she is...
ps: took the picture on the gulf coast of Texas aboutn 2 hrs before Storm Fay rolled in...Oh yeah I was in the Corpus Christi Area.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*









Mostly stock, but not quite.


----------



## hitman88 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here's one each of my cars, a lil' outdated but.....








1986 "psycho 16v"








and 1988 "stripe"








and, just cause he's sitting here whining, my friend chris's 1987 "evil 16v"


----------



## DaiKa (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (hitman88)*









Here's one with my homemade whitecat tails and scirocco hatch decal (selling the decals for $15 each.. btw







)


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (slammedvee-dubs21)*

quote:[HR][/HR]josh is that ur car before u but the bodykit on it.. if so by chance u still have a splitter 
keep the rocco coming definitly think you black rocco like sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







wow best i have seen with the big bumpers [HR][/HR]​yes, thats the 1st picture of my car. Sorry the splitter is history, I can get you a new one if you want. Looks good from that angle, its hard to see the big assed gaps.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

My "work-in-progress"...


----------



## Sixteen_Valve (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Stigmata)*

These are all old pics have not been able to get any new ones yet.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*

[QUOTE yes, thats the 1st picture of my car. Sorry the splitter is history, I can get you a new one if you want. Looks good from that angle, its hard to see the big assed gaps.[/QUOTE]
how much can u get me a splitter like that for?? let me know thanks brian


----------



## llutman (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (slammedvee-dubs21)*


----------



## Rocco87 (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brianpgriset (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (hitman88)*

quote:[HR][/HR] and, just cause he's sitting here whining, my friend chris's 1987 "evil 16v"















[HR][/HR]​i dont know how many times ive seen this thing around my town. its a sweet ride man. 
BTW- i meant lancaster. right now im on campus though!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (llutman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​]
WOW







nice and clean lookin' what size are those rims?? and widths?


----------



## akiwak (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







[HR][/HR]​intresting headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All Nice!
I had no idea I'd get so much mileage out of this car or the old vacation pic.







[/IMG]


----------



## llutman (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (slammedvee-dubs21)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WOW







nice and clean lookin' what size are those rims?? and widths?[HR][/HR]​They're ABTs... 16x7.5.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (llutman)*

Looks like Lisa is the winner with the LARGEST photo so far. Obivously bandwidth is not a problem in the Great White North.
I wish I had a Scirocco


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## PA3Jetta8v (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (91STS-GLi)*









get over it man. leave the guy alone, who died and crowned you the grammar nazi anyway? 










[Modified by PA3Jetta8v, 8:06 PM 9-30-2002]


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (PA3Jetta8v)*

hey thanks man i dont care how i spell or if i dot my I's and cross my T's i really dont feel that people should dis other people just because of some stuff like that 

i do can spell bad at times but i don't look at me screen i look at my hands







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EA337 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gutted scirocco)*

do they really weigh that much????







Can you say 1.8T swap?!?!?!


----------



## PA3Jetta8v (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

you're welcome man. 
no worries, its not like you're writing a thesis or theory paper
so dont worry about that dude
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (PA3Jetta8v)*

here u go guys ...
But remember .. its a work in progress and all the work is done by me ...
















more pics of the car and it's "stages" can be seen here http://home.cogeco.ca/~aculda/pics.htm 
Latter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (KevinC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Randy B's "Cosmos" and my rig.. ec sr editor Les Bidrawn setting up his tripod.. coming soon (someday?) to a newsstand near you!
.







[HR][/HR]​Les is the man!!! Always supplyin' hot pics!!!!


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gsantelli)*

Here is what Sandy looked like last January. I'll be putting some new pics up in the next couple weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








too bad I won't be at the cruise on saturday


----------



## okartguy (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RoccoRacer)*









Yes, it was a lot of fun. Yes, it was expensive replacing the stuff I bent. Go hard or go home, right?


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (okartguy)*

launching.......... 








opps................


----------



## trbo-4 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*

my project rocco:


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (okartguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE










[Modified by FlyRoccoFly, 1:16 AM 10-2-2002]


----------



## ant398 (Feb 9, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ant398)*

hey people im trying to hurry up with my car i finshed the bumpers i painted them black oh little tip don't use what sand paper you may have laying around the shop GO AND BUY SOME fine grit it took me 3 hours to get the scars out







but i did i save the euro 
next i have to put in the Kamie 3 slant grill 
and eye lid 
and got my zender kit fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i will try to get a pic of it before i bought the car http://www.vwot.org/members/CaseyW-1.jpg















i had the car painted does not look too bad for 400 bucks plus he fixed my poor zender kit for 80 bucks 


[Modified by wolf rocco, 4:43 AM 10-2-2002]


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*

quote:[HR][/HR] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
intresting headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey thanks, 
here's a better pic of the front. basically a heavily modded mk2 quad grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







[HR][/HR]​I recognize that turbo badge....Saab 900 Turbo, from the side of the hood, right?
You x-flow rocco on DCI btw?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the grill, very nicely done.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​OOPS is right... Nice meeting you at the show last Sunday, tho... Love the wing, too









Not mine, but two beautiful MkI 'Rocco's... And yes, one is our fearless topic moderator's g-ride


----------



## Wags (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (DeeJoker)*









Not as pretty as most, and not as ugly as others.
Brian


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Wags)*









Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16volt)*









Nothing fancy......just my little 'Rocco


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic*

Here she is, Still in the process of repairing however.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Sikotic)*

Heres a pic of mine, but it looks worse in person.


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ant398)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Wow, absolutely gorgeous. I just lve marz red on 8v Sciroccos. Espectially when it's THAT shiney!


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey thanks man i dont care how i spell or if i dot my I's and cross my T's i really dont feel that people should dis other people just because of some stuff like that 

i do can spell bad at times but i don't look at me screen i look at my hands







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Well, I'll admit, you're right. I didn't really need to say anything about it. But, I will also admit, at times gramar, phonics, etc., that are used in a computer setting is very bad. I regularly think of something that one of my friends, who has been a high school english teacher for 15 years, told me. She said that todays youths are actually using internet jargin, computer slang, etc., in their term papers and book reports and exams thinking that is the propper way to write and spell. Example "Hi, how r u doing." They will write stuff like that, and the students get upset when they fail the class and can't understand why. I mean, some youths are actually using internet slang in "real world" situations. So, it does bother me at times. And I do apologize if I offended you in any way. Here's a peace offering






















So, let's get back to Scirocco talk! I need to find a place to host some pics to I can post on here. Well, not that you all would really want to see my ragged out '85, anyway...at least, not yet!








[Edit] due to my own lack of knowing how to spell at times...


[Modified by 91STS-GLi, 10:20 AM 10-3-2002]


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (91STS-GLi)*

no problem







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
post your rocco we don't care what they look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Pre-wreck...


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

I'll get some more hopefully after I put some gaskets in and pull her out of the garage.


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sikotic)*

<-----
Better yet, I'll get a family pic of all my Dubs!


[Modified by Sikotic, 1:30 AM 10-4-2002]


----------



## ant398 (Feb 9, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (91STS-GLi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Wow, absolutely gorgeous. I just lve marz red on 8v Sciroccos. Espectially when it's THAT shiney![HR][/HR]​Tim,
Thanks for the compliment. This is actually an alternate paint formula for Tornado Red. I think it has a little more yellow in it than normal, which makes it look more like Mars. My painter showed me a sample of this color up close before he sprayed the car. I was all for it, and was even more pleased with the final results. It's kind of midway between Tornado and Mars. I probably like it because ten years ago I had a Mars Red '85 GTI that I have regretted selling to this day!
I'm glad you like the 8V look too. This was a bone stock 16V setup originally. I was planning to go with the matte black 16V body kit and bumpers like the euro 16V, but once I took the kit off, I really liked the look. My painter/bodyman took it all in stride, and welded up all the leftover holes from taking off the kit. He also did a really good metal fab job filling the open space left over from the old US rear bumper. 
I just hope I don't hit anything in the front....he also shaved the seams between the lower valance and the fenders, they're one-piece now.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*

here is a of my car when i first got it








with the big bumper








with the zender z400 kit still in progress since me and my friend are doing all the work


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*











[Modified by racinrocco, 11:55 AM 2-23-2003]


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (racinrocco)*

Flag looks good on the Rocco















quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​

[Modified by FlyRoccoFly, 3:31 AM 10-5-2002]


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

hrm, heres a good one:








now that the .org gang has been represented, heres my rieger:
































Enjoy!


[Modified by Allyn, 11:55 PM 10-4-2002]


----------



## akiwak (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*

love your car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

i drool of rocco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Sikotic)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here she is, Still in the process of repairing however.







[HR][/HR]​Nice bookmark!


----------



## riegerscirocco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (VWXTC)*

since allyn posted his i have to post mine!!!!
























enjoy!!!


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]now that the .org gang has been represented, heres my rieger:







[HR][/HR]​Drooling.......PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE come to the EURO-Auto festival in Greenville in two weeks!!! Only a 3hr drive........I want to drool on her in person







. My car will be the Rocco parked in the butt-ugly section


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FlyRoccoFly)*

This is me
















Just a stock 92


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
















[Modified by Allyn, 11:55 PM 10-4-2002][HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet @** rocco man! yea definitly droooling all over my keyboard right now


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## akiwak (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jooe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is me
















Just a stock 92[HR][/HR]​yeee haaaaa looks like fun!


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

It was fun, and I did alright. I came 4th with 95hp and stock suspention


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jooe)*

heading out to noho, you can't really see the huge dent and the torn off mirror










[Modified by pastpargolf, 12:58 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FlyRoccoFly)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Drooling.......PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE come to the EURO-Auto festival in Greenville in two weeks!!! Only a 3hr drive........I want to drool on her in person







. My car will be the Rocco parked in the butt-ugly section







[HR][/HR]​umm, there is an scca auto-x there as well (same location). i'll be there for that. if you're gonna be there, i hope you're good with a camera, as need more action shots of the rieger







.
heres info on the autox:
http://www.scr-scca.com/Autocross/info_bmw.html 
Al


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (pastpargolf)*









I need to get a new picture now that the car is all back together and I'm actually driving it.


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jetta2dr)*


----------



## Jota (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (tnesh)*

Mine...


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jota)*
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sturm (May 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*

Another Rieger, any one? Mine ...
















Sturm / Tempest


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (psychopathic16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​yeah your car is ok paulie, but this one OWNS you







BTW, when are you going to lower that thing







hey, who owns that fine ass red gti behind yours???
















...hey you feel like a road trip to T.O. on October 20th? we're having the VWoT 4th Anniversary GTG...and go-karting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
gareth


[Modified by The Red Baron, 2:56 PM 10-9-2002]


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (The Red Baron)*

MY car has VWoT stickers on the windows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

you know i ain't got nothing on the banana.
that thing is bad news. 
i'm workin the coilovers over the winter. ultra lows, gonna come out
scrapin'. i've had enough of this.








red golf? oh yeah, that belong to some TO douchebag.










[Modified by psychopathic16v, 4:20 PM 10-9-2002]


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (psychopathic16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]red golf? oh yeah, that belong to some TO douchebag.








[HR][/HR]​you know it...slizzut


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (The Red Baron)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
yeah your car is ok paulie, but this one OWNS you







BTW, when are you going to lower that thing







hey, who owns that fine ass red gti behind yours???
















[Modified by The Red Baron, 2:56 PM 10-9-2002][HR][/HR]​hey am your car is F---ing slammed hit me with an im i want to know who the hell u got her like that thanks


----------



## darkrocco (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
hey thanks, 
here's a better pic of the front. basically a heavily modded mk2 quad grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







[HR][/HR]​Damn, I love those headlights, even more than euros. Could you give me a quick run down of the costs, and procedure, time needed. Also the headlights don't look from a stock scirocco what are those from?


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
yeah your car is ok paulie, but this one OWNS you







BTW, when are you going to lower that thing







hey, who owns that fine ass red gti behind yours???
















hey am your car is F---ing slammed hit me with an im i want to know who the hell u got her like that thanks[HR][/HR]​its not my car, but he's got coilovers of some sort in there...


----------



## leonard nemoi (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*

makes me want to get a rocco again.....i miss all 3 that ive had.


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (leonard nemoi)*

at rainfest 2002


----------



## akiwak (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (darkrocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
hey thanks, 
here's a better pic of the front. basically a heavily modded mk2 quad grill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Damn, I love those headlights, even more than euros. Could you give me a quick run down of the costs, and procedure, time needed. Also the headlights don't look from a stock scirocco what are those from?[HR][/HR]​me too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

Here are some I took just today of my car all together, after bringing the trash to the dump http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Gewinn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Pre-wreck...








[HR][/HR]​I'll take one please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those wheels are so sweet!! I want a set for my bunny in 14x6. What happened to this car?


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (83 bunny)*

I tried to make it eat a fire hydrant.















IF you can find them , the smallest they come is 15x7. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Those on there are 16x7.5 (fr) and 16x9 (re)


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## scirocco8valve (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (darkrocco)*

http://www.angelfire.com/wa2/Scirocco/04.jpg
Real crappy pic of my late rocc with an Audi big bumper



[Modified by scirocco8valve, 5:26 AM 4-20-2003]


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco8valve)*

here are some updated pics of my rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








































the first few pics are before my friend and i waxed it and here are some after wow does that mothers wax work great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Nice ride


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Sooooo SHINEY.......mmmmmhhhhhh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by FlyRoccoFly, 1:29 AM 10-15-2002]


----------



## '85SciroccoWolfsberg (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FlyRoccoFly)*

Here's mine still under construction.


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics ('85SciroccoWolfsberg)*

here are some fresh pics snapped today...
























crankin' the hairpin at the F1 track...
lift you silly sh!t, lift!!!!!
























and then what great timing to run into the lowest rocco known to date. (phenix's)
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




[Modified by psychopathic16v, 10:35 PM 10-14-2002]


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (psychopathic16v)*

Those are two SHARP cars!!! Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aaron Dmyterko (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Where does one go to post pics?



[Modified by Aaron Dmyterko, 7:35 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Spell Check Desk (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Aaron Dmyterko)*

Okay, I'll bite.
My 8V Scirocco Slegato in Helios Blue








http://www.o-t.us/upload/guest/****rocket.jpg


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SciroccoGirl)*











[Modified by 2008cc, 2:14 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Aaron Dmyterko (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









1987 16V


[Modified by Aaron Dmyterko, 7:38 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Aaron Dmyterko)*

Well ...
Here's mine ..
not very fast from the ouside .. but fast enough in the engine bay
























and here's the engine bay ...
JH Turbo with Digi1 conversion
















will have more pics on my site by next week ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco G60T)*

the "good" side


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yourprivatedancer (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

My brothers. http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=875145&uid=569525&members=1


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Sikotic)*

heres some updated pics


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

TTT


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Work in progress:
















Progress at work:


















[Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX, 9:06 PM 10-29-2002]


----------



## scir260 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (riegerscirocco)*

what kind of kit is that bat man its phat . is that a reiger gtb or gto?


----------



## rocco girl16v (May 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (scir260)*

Here's mine.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

yea that yellow rocco is slammed and i love it.. 
here are a few more of my rocco work in progress... got some bondo on here now and goin to get primer tomorrow..


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (85roccoZ400)*

REALLY SWEET RIDES GUYS! love that white one. so clean


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Taken at Spring Mtn. Raceway at Pahrumph, Nevada this ROCtober.








84' 1.8L 8v VR6 killer..... 
























































Thanks Rich, for hosting these pics!




[Modified by Shawn Meze, 3:50 PM 10-29-2002]


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Shawn Meze)*


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*


----------



## patra_is_here (May 3, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (PA 16v)*

the always in-process beater.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (patra_is_here)*

My Scirocco, gonna get a new paintjob its looks ok in these pics but really its UGLY!! 

























_Modified by Optimus234 at 6:56 PM 5-30-2003_


_Modified by Optimus234 at 6:57 PM 5-30-2003_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*

wow







all really sweet rocco i like the pics of that white one on the track it looks nice.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all the rest of the cars


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Optimus234)*

nice .. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
it that a Ractive MT 603 ???
cuz it sure loos like it ( i almost bought one







, bust settled for the MT 225 )


[Modified by Scirocco G60T, 7:42 PM 10-29-2002]


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Here's mine.







[HR][/HR]​Ahhh, BEAUTIFUL car! Those ACT wheels look very clean on there. I have wanted to see a set on a Rocco for some time. Now I wonder exactly how they'd look on a car WITHOUT the 16v body kit?
Must be kind of difficult to put the little one in that baby seat...looks kind of tight. You must have a stong back!


----------



## gimpyben (May 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (91STS-GLi)*









In storage for the past year now. Why am I so poor.










[Modified by gimpyben, 1:28 PM 10-31-2002]


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (gimpyben)*

She's not as purdy as some of the other 'rocs already posted, but she gets the job done:
















Mike


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

green one is sweet man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Al


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Optimus234)*

Optimus234 whats with the ricy fart muffler







hahahahahahahahahahah it looks funny.
but thoes wheels......nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









[Modified by roccostud, 2:51 AM 11-5-2002]


[Modified by roccostud, 2:53 AM 11-5-2002]


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Yea lol it does look weird







, but its only temporary till I get enough money for a TT downpipe some headers and so on


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here is an old pict of my car 










[Modified by roccostud, 9:09 PM 11-10-2002]


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (mec_vw)*

she has a 6speed......the only one of all the pictures







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (mec_vw)*

she has a 6speed......the only one of all the pictures







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







quote:[HR][/HR]She's not as purdy as some of the other 'rocs already posted, but she gets the job done:
















Mike[HR][/HR]​


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (roccostud)*

Awwwww yeah! Thanx for noticing!
















One of the last VL Enterprises Option-6 boxes. Stock 4k 1st through 5th gears, 0.71 6th gear, Quaife differential. I love it!
Mike


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
*Cosmos: * 








*Mars: * 








[HR][/HR]​Both beautiful cars. Gotta ask, the lights on the mars car, Are they euro scirocco 1 lights or jetta lights? I have seen Mk1 sciroccos with squares but i figured i'd ask.


----------



## pimpintherocco (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (83 bunny)*

i know the pic quality ain't the best but i like showing it off


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (83 bunny)*

Somewhat rare MKI Scirocco lights that came on the basic models. The upgraded models had the dual rounds.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

wow a few hits on this post 
lets see some more rocco's


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









Heres my parents old 85 that they traded in for my current Quantum


----------



## MrSpeedyB3 (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

My new rocco:








More: 
http://users.volja.net/myname/rocco1.jpg
http://users.volja.net/myname/rocco2.jpg
http://users.volja.net/myname/rocco3.jpg
http://users.volja.net/myname/rocco4.jpg
http://users.volja.net/myname/rocco5.jpg
http://users.volja.net/myname/rocco6.jpg
http://users.volja.net/myname/rocco7.jpg


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

lil of my work











[Modified by rabidroco, 8:31 PM 11-9-2002]


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (83 bunny)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Both beautiful cars. Gotta ask, the lights on the mars car, Are they euro scirocco 1 lights or jetta lights? I have seen Mk1 sciroccos with squares but i figured i'd ask. [HR][/HR]​Thanks for the compliment,








Yeah they are the base model european lights for the Mk1 Scirocco.
They were never available on US models.
Mars has a used pair of German OEM ones while Cosmos now sports new aftermarket Hella versions that allow more light output. 
Most Mk1 owners hate the "TV set" lights but I love the look...I guess to some that makes me a little daft


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*

Heres some new pics:
























This is one of 3 of the VWs, the other 3 arn't outside ATM: 










[Modified by Sikotic, 8:40 PM 11-10-2002]


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Progress at work:

















[Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX, 9:06 PM 10-29-2002][HR][/HR]​That's nice, got any more pictures of it?


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jooe)*



> Progress at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jooe)*

Only other picture I have, ain't that a sexy ass


















[Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX, 3:24 AM 11-15-2002]


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

Wow, nice!
What kind of taillights? is that a front grille between them?


----------



## kanjinfo (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jooe)*

holy crap dood, that colour scheme is frikin awesome! ass so sexy too


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jooe)*

Yup, front grill .. though you have to work on it to get it to fit right. Tails are custom - a little something I'm working on.. maybe one day there will be more.


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

hey if you ever want to make and sell a set of those tails you have a customer, Well since, I've learned how to post pics here are a few of my yellow seidl


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Only other picture I have, ain't that a sexy ass

















[Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX, 3:24 AM 11-15-2002][HR][/HR]​It looks photochopped. The paint on that car looks all shiney and reflective everywhere on that car except in the rear.


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

Looks kinda like he just sanded the tail lights down until they were a but thinner.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

ttt


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

i still see the odd rocco on tex that has not posted


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Here are my Scirocco's. The 1988 is my daily driver (top pic ) and the 1987 is my baby....only goes out when it's dry.




















[Modified by 4string, 11:10 PM 12-29-2002]


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (4string)*

well guys ,..
there's a lil bit of changing goin on with my car ...
just picked up the new colour yesterday ... and after a bit of work and new rims ...
hopefuly she will look like this ...








and the 16" Motegi MR7s came wrapped in kumho Ecsta Supra 712's ( 205/40-16's








EDIT:
Forgot to mention that santa "brought" me a set of clear corners and a downpayment on a reiger kit








now ..
anyone have any experience with these tires ???



[Modified by Scirocco G60T, 4:59 PM 12-29-2002]


----------



## VWJerk (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco G60T)*

[email protected] that's perty







!!! What color is that???


----------



## jetta8v (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here's a few from a show near toronto this summer


----------



## wagenspeed (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jetta8v)*









well here is mine...ain't she a beaut. OOHHHH, the possibilities!


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VWJerk)*

S4 Blue
Paint code LZ5M
but beware .. it cost an arm and a leg ....
costed me $650 for the base and $490 for the clear !!!


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (gimpyben)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Is this the one with the Bertil 8V, that was left at a marina, or something like that? 






















Anyone remember the story on this car?


[Modified by Coolwhite Fox, 5:11 PM 1-1-2003]


----------



## slash2 (May 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco G60T)*









Here's my honda eater


----------



## sik8v(2) (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (slash2)*

i just love the look of that colour w/ those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sik8v(2))*

here a few updated pics.. paint is coming soon..


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here a few updated pics.. paint is coming soon..
[HR][/HR]​updated? i think i have seen these... 1...2...3...4... i dont know how many times?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Shislerocco)*

haha







sorry got bored this morning


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

I just brought mine home last night. Pics tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Coolwhite Fox)*

yea man post them up..


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yea man post them up..







[HR][/HR]​Well, I'd love to if I could. The developer people ruined them though.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Coolwhite Fox)*

guess u will have to take more haha..







that suck man im sorry to hear that whenever u can get pics post them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]guess u will have to take more haha..







that suck man im sorry to hear that whenever u can get pics post them.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Yes it does. Half of that roll had Waterfest pics on it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Coolwhite Fox)*








that does blow sorry manhave a few







's and u will forget about it


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

speaking of WF.....on the ride back








.


[Modified by JoshmkII, 6:05 PM 1-4-2003]


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*

sweet pic hey man do u still have that wiper set up for the rear wiper still.
if so i want it..


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sweet pic hey man do u still have that wiper set up for the rear wiper still.
if so i want it..[HR][/HR]​nope : Pauly snagged it when we did the window tint up at his shop.


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*

you can have it if you want dood.
it's sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (psychopathic16v)*

b00m!












[Modified by JoshmkII, 5:44 PM 1-4-2003]


----------



## SUV-ETR (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Coolwhite Fox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Is this the one with the Bertil 8V, that was left at a marina, or something like that? [HR][/HR]​Aw, man, you're killing me! I was visiting my ex-hometown of Minneapolis a couple years ago, and saw it sitting at the marina pictured in the other pics. At the time I was looking for a mk1, but that one didn't say FOR SALE on it anywhere, and the shop was closed. I figured it was a IT car run by the shop's owner or something. I drooled on it for a while, wondered if it had any sort of engine work done, and left. I found out later that it sold to someone in the area for a rather nice price.
Jealousy is a cruel thing. I only hope the new/current owner is taking good care of it.








In the meantime, I've managed to find a mk1 for myself, and it's coming together at last.








Neal


----------



## VWJerk (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (SUV-ETR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]In the meantime, I've managed to find a mk1 for myself, and it's coming together at last.
Neal[HR][/HR]​Nice looking car; the deep dish rims look sweet!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (psychopathic16v)*

yea man definitly want that.. send me an im..


----------



## KelRox (Jan 7, 2003)

Here goes...my 2 fav roccos!! The 82 was the most fun.
































I miss them both!
Kelly


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (KelRox)*








those are some nice rocco man.. this pics is sweet.


----------



## KelRox (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Thanks!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (KelRox)*








man


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (SUV-ETR)*

Sweet MK1 you got there.


----------



## gtiing (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (MByler1)*

well, I should post my rocco, even though it doesn't look this good anymore. see I had a fire so I no longer have an interior. also I'm a student with minimal resources. I hope to get it on the road by spring. keeping my fingers crossed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (gtiing)*

heres some new ones for all of you rocco lovers.
This was my feild beater car when i was 17... it was great fun... it cost me $75 from a local garage. ... it had a 1.6L running on a custom wireing harness (6 wires total in the hole car!) a strait pipe







and bilsteins all round. Im suprised i didnt kill myself in that poor little car. (its quite amazing how noise heavy they get 5 feet in the air!)








Both pics are of the good side the other was in a shunt.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (gtiing)*

hey if you cant get her back and on the road ill take those clear corner off your hands haha


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (85roccoZ400)*









i apologize for the mk4 in this pic, its the best picture of my car
















Thats my baby. Shes a piece of crap but i still love her the same


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (8716vrocco)*

nice man... i like those rims on the mk4


----------



## rocco girl16v (May 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (85roccoZ400)*

I found a couple other pictures, all I have. 
















The car's still lacking lot, but I'm getting there!


----------



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I found a couple other pictures, all I have. 
















The car's still lacking lot, but I'm getting there![HR][/HR]​nice car, nice rims, aren't they the Ronal/ACT Mesh one's?


----------



## rocco girl16v (May 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (mr. marlon)*

Yeah they are. I'd rather have the 3 piece BBS, but these were more affordable for now. They still look good too!


----------



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah they are. I'd rather have the 3 piece BBS[HR][/HR]​yea!! me too!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
..but too expensive








anymore pics of the car?...now, what about pics of yourself.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

hey nice rocco.. i agree on those 3 piece bbs i wish i had cash to get them but there to much..


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (8716vrocco)*

thought i'd throw another 2-car pic out there:


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

I don't feel your car is lacking anything. It is BEAUTIFUL as it sits!! I guess the only things that could make it any better are euro bumpers and euro lights.


----------



## rocco girl16v (May 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (91STS-GLi)*

I've got the euro lights. They're going on in the spring. My brother goes back to Germany this month and he's sending me the bumbers, free military shipping. I'm also putting the mono wiper on when I do the lights. Been thinking about doing a motorcyle gas filler on it, but I can't decide if it would be worth it or not.


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

Please be kind, I know its ugly. These are from 2 days after I brought it home.


----------



## jetta8v (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Coolwhite Fox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please be kind, I know its ugly. These are from 2 days after I brought it home.








[HR][/HR]​this steering wheel ROCKS!


----------



## VWJerk (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Coolwhite Fox)*

The body needs a little work; but the interior and the engine look mint. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (VWJerk)*

The interior is a lot minter now that I replaced the ripped stock seats with hybrid A1 GLi seats.


----------



## gtiing (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Coolwhite Fox)*

Man, it's a project have to start somewhere. Clean interior I wish I had an interior.


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (gtiing)*

The dash is about the only good part. The floor is wet, the vent window is broken out, and the factory seats were trashed.


----------



## DarthStitch (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Coolwhite Fox)*

just for those of you who haven't seen my baby yet. Its nothing amazing, no major mods yet. So far its a mkII 8v 85 rocco with bug pack header and custom exhaust, and very very soon a 272 degree cam.


















































[Modified by DarthStitch, 5:58 AM 1-14-2003]


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (rocco girl16v)*

Nahhh, I change my mind. After looking at those new shots, it looks PERFECT as it sits! Not too many Rocco's out there with us lights and bumpers. 
Just my opinion, so take it for what it's worth, but I don't like mono wipers. Just a trend (and yes, I know the early cars had them). Also, leave the gas fill as is. Looks fantastic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocco girl16v (May 17, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (91STS-GLi)*

Thanks for the advice. I'd love to get some other peoples input on what they think I should do. It never hurts. You guys know a heck of alot more about scirocco's than I do!


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

keep them coming


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here a few updated pics.. paint is coming soon..
























[HR][/HR]​HOTCHEEEEWAAAAHHHHAAAAA... damn that is goona look good.
i just bought an 83 this week for $100 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=670712 and it aint pretty, but i will post some pics of the new beater soon.
here's a old pic i found in my hard drive, and you can see a glimpse of my former Diesel Scirocco, which i had 2 years ago.








please excuse that ugly bug that is messin up the picture, thats just my ongoing bug resto i been working on for last 3 years










[Modified by g60-inside, 8:19 AM 1-23-2003]


----------



## Redroc (May 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (g60-inside)*

Let me dust this old Bug Out picture off:


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

This is Knife ('82):


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (91STS-GLi)*

I agree with Gli ..
everyone want to change their car to european spec ..
all im trying to acomplish is to drop a few jaws when im gonna do my next conversion








BTW . thats both body wise and engine swap wise








tring to swap something that no one has done before !!!
"something" ala Rsi


----------



## j1anders (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

Yes very nice, give us the goods (full details) how did you do it???







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (j1anders)*

who me ???


----------



## VeeDubbin16v (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco G60T)*

This was last year








and this is what it is now


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Scirocco G60T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
"something" ala Rsi








[HR][/HR]​What's an Rsi?


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Mash)*

RSi ???
LOL that lil golf lookin like thingy that will wipe the floor with most production cars ..
did i meantion that it has somewhere in the 900 BHp Neigbourhood








EDIT
Dahlback Golf RSi
http://www.dahlbackracing.se/english/projekt/golf_rs1.html 


[Modified by Scirocco G60T, 12:03 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Scirocco G60T)*

So, what, you're going 5 cylinder and AWD, super flares and all that good stuff?


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

as promised earlier, here's pics of my recent aquisition.
















both pics are a little too dark to see the rust and bubbled paint.


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

umm ..
not 5 cyl .. but for sure AWD and a nive VR6T or 2.0T
still havent decided


----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (g60-inside)*

Well... I just bought this from a fellow texer








Looking forward to some fun times


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (eluwak)*

those are some nice rides guy's
wow i hope to post some of my turbo scirocco pic's soon 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K3V11N (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (gtiing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, I should post my rocco, even though it doesn't look this good anymore. see I had a fire so I no longer have an interior. also I'm a student with minimal resources. I hope to get it on the road by spring. keeping my fingers crossed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















[HR][/HR]​Nice Rocco! Did you buy it off Cramer?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (ROTREX-G60)*

damn too bad about the fire
how is the search going


----------



## vwdohc993 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (wolf rocco)*

Alright here is my Mk1 to go with my others from Pg5


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (vwdohc993)*








damn man sweet rides u got,, i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (jetta8v)*

i c alot of us used printroom 

i will have some more pics in the spring once i throw the tinting in 
keep the pics coming guy's


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (wolf rocco)*

A couple pics from a gtg a week or so ago
















Dirty engine bay......i need to work on it


----------



## sciroccoben27 (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (8716vrocco)*


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (sciroccoben27)*

well just to add this never ending thread (thee hee)
he is my daily driver 85 rocco. had tarantula's on for 1 months, had the Konigs for 5 months, now I am on speedlines 14" had euro's now it has quad us, and it will have euros once I get my Quad rounds done on my prowler. Yeah it sported a Zender Air Damn for 3 months, now its back to stock look for now and I will have a full 16v body kit installed on it during the summer time...
2 rocco's twice the imaginable combinations of mods feisible.. AHAHAH we are insane!


----------



## Schnell-Corrado (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

woh 13 sec na 1.8 
impressive


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Schnell-Corrado)*









heres my work in progress.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (oversteervw)*

Ooooooooooh







that looks pretty wicked!


----------



## Gregor413 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

that is one sick dragster!


----------



## oversteervw (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Gregor413)*

it'll be at waterfest this year along with another tube chassis drag car we are working on.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (oversteervw)*

here i changed accounts now i can post pics again 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









guess who got another Zender Bodykit in the mail today


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]guess who got another Zender Bodykit in the mail today







[HR][/HR]​
Mine's coming too


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

which one is it the wide body kit or the one that is in my pic


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Don Johnson would be proud of my daily driver 83 Wolfsburg.
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Same as in the picture, in black too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccopunk (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (roccostud)*

i want more pix of this rocco its amazing


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (sciroccopunk)*

that is Jota's car yea it is very nice 
he has a web site of it


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (wolf rocco)*

ttt


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (wolf rocco)*


----------



## sad_rocc (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (91STS-GLi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I guess they don't teach pinctuation/gramar in school anymore...[HR][/HR]​They may not have taught that at his school, but it's apparent they didn't teach spelling in yours.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sad_rocc)*

Updated picture of my car:


----------



## DaMarc (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Here is my rocco:








2500 miles from Philly to Vegas in 39 hours, then to the canyon.








Don't ask to hear the story, it will be told in due time.








Don't ask to hear the story, it will be told in due time.








Winter slumber after it being submerged.








Cincy 2002 I'm the one sitting on my scirocco in the upper right hand corner. 
-Marc
'87 Tornado Red 16v Bogged Scirocco @ 235K miles http://getty.net/scirocco/ 
'02 Mercedes-Benz C230 Kompressor Sports Coupe - http://getty.net/c230k/
in Heliodongrün (Citron Green) took European Delivery in May 2002,
state-side delivery on July 19, 2002, currently at 19,300 miles


----------



## JoshmkII (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (DaMarc)*

ah crap, the end of the world has come, Getty has found the Vortex!!


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JoshmkII)*









hey, you cant park there!!!-


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (DaMarc)*

quote:
http://getty.net/submerged/p9216193_sm.jpg 
----------------------------------------------------------
I see someone had to try out the *"Sure my scirocco can float on water"*theory


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (racinrocco)*

Ouch that sucks.....i did something similar when i was test drving my scirocco before i even bought it


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

HEY! Who's that peepin' in my car! (bottom left corner of the "O")... 
Man, you guys stay away from my seat!


----------



## sad_rocc (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (racinrocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]quote:
http://getty.net/submerged/p9216193_sm.jpg 
----------------------------------------------------------
I see someone had to try out the *"Sure my scirocco can float on water"*theory







[HR][/HR]​No no, it's old bugs that can float, not old roccs.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sad_rocc)*

Took this pic of my drop, it hard to believe its only 40mm


----------



## scirockin (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

been a while since I've posted... here's my girl.


















[Modified by scirockin, 9:29 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

A few more...
Freshly polished 1.8L 8v. PL block, P&P&P head, fat cam ect...








In the Pits at Pahrumph after Tech. Insp.








In line at the Eurosport Dyno day, 2-23-03.











[Modified by Monster8V, 3:39 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (g60-inside)*



> > Hmm...Monster Garage tried this with a New Beetle.....but with a little better results.


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*

















Doing what it should do (and perhaps on better suspension this year).


[Modified by gtivr4, 5:28 PM 2-27-2003]


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gtivr4)*



> > Damn, talk about some body roll


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








Damn, talk about some body roll







[HR][/HR]​yea what he said


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*I know you guys cant get enough on-track pics of these Rocs...* 

















































the end...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Monster8V)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoodsk2 (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

Here is my bros, hoodita. work in progress!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (hoodsk2)*

I remember that car being posted recently, i love those rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The drop matches em perfectly


----------



## hoodita (Jul 25, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

Thanks, Maybe once in my lifetime i'll be able to drive it. She's been sitting in my garage for almost a 1-1/2yrs. I really didnt think it would cost this much to build this car. O well when shes done it will be well worth it im sure.


----------



## QuickStick (Apr 16, 2001)

what are the appearence mods on this car that make it look so hot?


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (oversteervw)*


----------



## seowitz (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

77 rocco.....JH swap should be done soon!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (seowitz)*

That is very clean!! I like


----------



## cbgthor (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

*Before* : 








*After* :


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cbgthor)*

Looks amazing, very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cbgthor)*

Great transformation!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cbgthor)*

wow that looks sweet.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Morris Garage (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Hi all, I just joined. Cross-posting to both current picture threads...sorry.
Here's a scanned photo of my '75 Scirocco when it was brand new. Dull photo, as it is 28 years old. First year, so I had all the problems VW experienced in developing a front-engined water-cooled car. Still had carb, points and condensor, and two wipers. Bought new June 1975 for $5525 tax, title, and delivery.
After one year warranty expired, I removed all emission stuff, dead GM air conditioner, tons of wiring and hoses, and switched to a Hall-effect type ignition. I ended up with two bushel baskets of removed parts. Topped out at 107 MPH!
Died of total engine failure in 1985 with 134,000 miles on the clock. Sold it for $500 to a guy in Virginia with a wrecked Rabbit with a good engine.
Looked for another, but couldn't swing the $25K Corrado when they came out, so ended up going a different direction. Still look at the Scirocco adds once in a while. One of these days...








Here's one many a few years later after the infamous clear-coat peeling began. I re-painted it at the end of that summer. Sand-blasted the wheels, too, and put on some clear-coat.








Hope you enjoyed. Didn't see any first year cars pictured.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (The Morris Garage)*

free bump..


----------



## The Morris Garage (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]free bump..















[HR][/HR]​What? Think I was screwy? One trip my brother and I pulled the boat from western Ohio across to Connecticut, out to Cape Cod Mass, up the coast to Acadia National Park in Maine, and back across the mountains in Vermont and NH. Camped in the boat cabin. Sailed in Boston Harbor right under the stern of Old Ironside (USS Constitution.)








Yea, I'm screwy, but then, I've always been that way...


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (The Morris Garage)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice car, cool story


----------



## deno346 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*
































Oh, bye the way, do these vent's on both side's blow cold ambient air or did I maybe knock off or loose a vent tube.. This sucker blow's cold all the time..
<IMG SRC="







" BORDER="0"> 


[Modified by deno346, 4:36 PM 3-10-2003]


----------



## snorky (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (deno346)*

ok. Mine as bought afew weeks ago 
Just you wait...


----------



## deno346 (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (deno346)*

Mine blows cold air all the time also. I dont really mind though.


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Optimus234)*

I was bored at home today..


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Coolwhite Fox)*

From the most recent Liberty VW GTG
















dirty interior...i know
















Can you say super wide??


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (deno346)*

yup, they tap off after the a/c and before the heater core. they will blow a/c but not heat. this was intentional, as you can get fresh unheated air from the side vents while heating the interior with the center vent.


----------



## Raring 2 Go (May 22, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FarFromWerkin)*

will this thread ever die? hehehe I hope not, keep them coming guys.. 
Bump to the top....


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*

Some newer pictures of the Scirocco of what it looks like after 2 months of not moving


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Raring 2 Go)*








thats a sweet pics.. were was it taken..
bump to the top


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (The Pit)*

NICE!! I assume those are all from the Giuriaro design studio? 
-Rob


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (robw_z)*

wow i like the middle one and the upper left they look good


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

i'll agree with the middle and top left, but i think the top left is my fav!!







but i'd much rather have my MK2 than that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Noah~(KAmeirocco)
::EDIT:: does the top left one look like a cheep older lamborghini to anyone else???


[Modified by Kameirocco, 10:10 PM 3-18-2003]


----------



## riteone (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Kameirocco)*

I can't believe it's taken me this long to acutally look at this post. Here's mine in the making.












[Modified by riteone, 7:56 AM 3-19-2003]


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (riteone)*

holy crap batman..thats a sick @$$ MKI man.. wow







nice and clean and smooth..







did u have a post before of what the car was like before you but those sideskits on..


----------



## riteone (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

I had posted this picture before on here. The skirts were allready on though. This was the day it went to paint.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (riteone)*

there it is cool tranformation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif did u get the whole inside painted as well..how much did it run you if you dont mine me asking?


----------



## riteone (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

quote:[HR][/HR]there it is cool tranformation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif did u get the whole inside painted as well..how much did it run you if you dont mine me asking?[HR][/HR]​I only payed about 450.00 for that job. It still needs to be wet sanded, but it was a hell of a deal. I gave the painter ( who looked like he was on crystal ) an extra 40.00 under the table to shoot the inside as well. Unfortunately the body work that was done on it prior to painting was not as smooth as I would have liked so it needs to be repainted again. I found an old welder in my town that does all his own body work using nothing but metal, the only problem is that he charges 75 bucks an hour


----------



## Redroc (May 4, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (riteone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​I dig the lawn chair!!! Is that a Sparco?


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (riteone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't believe it's taken me this long to acutally look at this post. Here's mine in the making.







[HR][/HR]​Amazing!! Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScrapinA2 (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can't believe it's taken me this long to acutally look at this post. Here's mine in the making.








Amazing!! Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​ditto.... but I'm not a fan of the giant Kamei logo on the spoiler...







just my $.02


----------



## xaeryan (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ScrapinA2)*

Here's my baby:


----------



## riteone (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ScrapinA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I
ditto.... but I'm not a fan of the giant Kamei logo on the spoiler...







just my $.02[HR][/HR]​That spoiler was supposed to be the same color as the car. I had asked the painter to take it off so he could spray behind it. He did, but never sprayed the spoiler







He just didn't understand....


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Redroc)*

hey riteone, is that an aftermarket ragtop? i saw a scirocco for sale in nor-cal that had a ragtop. and i heard a rumor that there was a factory sliding rag sunroof, but i have yet to seen proof that any came from the factory that way.


----------



## '85SciroccoWolfsberg (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (g60-inside)*


----------



## DCItapeworm (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (g60-inside)*

















yup.


----------



## lawn-gnome (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (DCItapeworm)*

heres my new baby, shes in the shop for the rest of the winter gettin some work done to her,


----------



## riteone (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (g60-inside)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey riteone, is that an aftermarket ragtop? i saw a scirocco for sale in nor-cal that had a ragtop. and i heard a rumor that there was a factory sliding rag sunroof, but i have yet to seen proof that any came from the factory that way.[HR][/HR]​It's an after market rag. To my knowledge there was never one offered for the scirocco from the factory. I know a lot of the first generation VW's like the bug and the bus had that option, but they were more of a button rag top and not a sliding one. There used to be a web site that you could run a vin number through and get all the details about the car, but I don't remember what it was. Maybe someone on here know what I'm talking about. Most upolstrery shops can put in rag tops, they come in generic sizes and as long as your roof is big enough, they will cut the hole.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (g60-inside)*

this post will never die congrads to the last pics nice cars guys.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif TTT we want more rocco pics


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

*My x flow Rocco. :-D*

My brother and I put a cross flow & mk3 dash in this rocco...nuffin else.


----------



## phatazzgti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: My x flow Rocco. :-D (blinkinbanana)*


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: My x flow Rocco. :-D (phatazzgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
It's an after market rag. To my knowledge there was never one offered for the scirocco from the factory. I know a lot of the first generation VW's like the bug and the bus had that option, but they were more of a button rag top and not a sliding one. There used to be a web site that you could run a vin number through and get all the details about the car, but I don't remember what it was. Maybe someone on here know what I'm talking about. Most upolstrery shops can put in rag tops, they come in generic sizes and as long as your roof is big enough, they will cut the hole.[HR][/HR]​oh, ok. yeah, i've seen several sciroccos with aftermarket ragtops. 
BTW, the bug and bus ragtops were sliders, except for one very rare Beetle model called the roll-back, were it opened up like a sardine can.
of all the rumors i have heard of a factory ragtop scirocoo, one that stuck in my mind was a JCWhitney (yeah, i know, not to be taken likely) catalog that listed replacement canvas ragtop material, for BUG, BUS, and 75-78 scirocco. 
i wouldnt be too surprised if vw did put the ragtop in the scirocco, as it was kinda common in the 70's on other european cars. i just have yet to see one that was a proven factory original. thats why i asked you about yours.


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (riteone)*

quote:[HR][/HR]It's an after market rag. To my knowledge there was never one offered for the scirocco from the factory. I know a lot of the first generation VW's like the bug and the bus had that option, but they were more of a button rag top and not a sliding one. There used to be a web site that you could run a vin number through and get all the details about the car, but I don't remember what it was. Maybe someone on here know what I'm talking about. Most upolstrery shops can put in rag tops, they come in generic sizes and as long as your roof is big enough, they will cut the hole.[HR][/HR]​Here's the poop on the ragtop:








*the ragtop is a dealer option available from about 1977-1981. The early cars (77-79) have a Weathershields Ltd. Top made in England. There will be a small plate on the front frame panel that will tell if the top is an original Weathersheilds or if it is a later model Brittax. Brittax bought Weathersheilds in 1978 and then sold all the left over parts to the US installers. Then Brittax destroyed the molds and began producing their own tops. * 
I have a Weathershields model that will be going into my 80S


----------



## mr. marlon (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

*Flash Silver:* 

















==
==

*Black:*


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here i found a few pics of my car on the net my darn pic hosting place wont let me link


----------



## sad_rocc (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics ('85SciroccoWolfsberg)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 







[HR][/HR]​Where did those seats come from?


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sad_rocc)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Noah~(Kameirocco)


----------



## GRMNUT (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (okartguy)*

BENT?!?!?








What exactly did you bend? I'm planning on autocrossing and doing track events with my 'rocco.
I thought they were much more durable than that!
GRMNUT


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Kameirocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​LMAO.....those 2 dogs in this pics like roccos too. come on do the humpty hump!


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Shislerocco)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








LMAO.....those 2 dogs in this pics like roccos too. come on do the humpty hump![HR][/HR]​LOL, thats what I thought I first saw when he first posted the pics... but take a closer look.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Nogaro-Green)*









I had to kick the wheel to get it off. Rusty brakes


----------



## markbatho (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Aw614)*










[Modified by markbatho, 1:09 PM 4-16-2003]


[Modified by markbatho, 1:10 PM 4-16-2003]


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (markbatho)*

nice rides!!!!










[Modified by VWralley, 7:03 PM 4-19-2003]


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (markbatho)*

Here is some project pics of dubrally's ride. used to be in the PNW, but now he is rockin soutwest style! Here ya go buddy!
















































[Modified by VWralley, 7:02 PM 4-19-2003]


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VWralley)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​Flippin the switches!


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jetta2dr)*

no engine in it yet to bring the front end down. but just you wait!!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dubrally)*

i got some new picts


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dubrally)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no engine in it yet to bring the front end down. but just you wait!!














[HR][/HR]​Yeah I know what thats like







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jetta2dr)*

Way late, but here is mine.








My rocco and my wife's cabby while on our honeymoon in Savannah Ga. 2001








My rocco at Circle Yer Wagons this past October 2002. Some upgrades since the first pic, many more to go.



[Modified by Calimus, 1:17 AM 4-22-2003]


----------



## damler_benz (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Ok 81 Scirocco S with 89 GTI 1.8 (Digifart 2) Stock FF Trans. 16" Allissio (sp?) California's Much more to come


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (damler_benz)*

http://www.geocities.com/sxe_phatty2x4_sxe/16vrocco1.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/sxe_phatty2x4_sxe/16vrocco4.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/sxe_phatty2x4_sxe/16vrocco7.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/sxe_phatty2x4_sxe/16vrocco8.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/sxe_phatty2x4_sxe/16vrocco9.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/sxe_phatty2x4_sxe/16vrocco5.jpg
copy and paste links, i guess








always WIP. rims were free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and yes, corrado seats







got eurolights, bumps(out with the benches!), intake cam and tt 2.25" exhaust w/flowmaster, stock tip(no 10" coffee can, lol) cant wait for coilovers!

[Modified by VTEC_EATER_16V, 5:10 AM 4-24-2003]


[Modified by VTEC_EATER_16V, 9:22 AM 4-24-2003]


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VTEC_EATER_16V)*


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (arvcube)*

TTT for some sick rides


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dubrally)*

well, since this thread wont die, i'll help it out a bit with a recent rieger pic:








p.s. hooptie-van is not mine










_Modified by Allyn at 9:40 PM 4-29-2003_


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Allyn* »_well, since this thread wont die, i'll help it out a bit with a recent rieger pic:








p.s. hooptie-van is not mine









I like the "wing" on top of that van


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

Here's my baby. SHe's not pretty but she's quick.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Rocco_crossing)*

here is my recent picture to add to this never ending post


----------



## draggin5512 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## Shislerocco (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (draggin5512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *draggin5512* »_


----------



## seowitz (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (draggin5512)*

HEY: draggin5512 

What grille is that that's in front of where the front bumper is?? That looks awesome!


----------



## seowitz (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FarFromWerkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FarFromWerkin* »_









OMG, I've never seen another working rocco that's Cobalt Blue except mine!










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## draggin5512 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (seowitz)*

I made the grill from stucco lath and sprayed it with a rust inhibitor based paint.


----------



## SUV-ETR (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (draggin5512)*

Wow! draggin5512, that's a sweet car. I didn't think there were any other Mk1's around Central FL.
Send me an IM if you want to hook up sometime.
Before:








After:








Neal


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SUV-ETR)*

BIZZZZUMP!
anyone got anymore???
me wanna see morrreeee!!!!








Noah~(Kameirocco)


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_BIZZZZUMP!
anyone got anymore???
me wanna see morrreeee!!!!








Noah~(Kameirocco)

You asked for it. 
Sorry for the big azz size... but heres a Topless Scirocco EARLY in its makeover.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Monster8V)*

wow man the car looks good 
wow just a few views on this post


----------



## vwdude2 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## damler_benz (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

more pics to come today (wash day)


----------



## rettahdam528 (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (draggin5512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *draggin5512* »_
















WOW! there is just something about this mk1 that i really like. i can't quite put my finger on it but this is one of the nicer mk1's that ive seen so far.


----------



## damler_benz (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## damler_benz (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (damler_benz)*


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (damler_benz)*

hey Monster8v, i used to have to same rims on my rocco, car looks great. How muich more do you need to do to it before it will be done?


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8716vrocco* »_hey Monster8v, i used to have to same rims on my rocco, car looks great. How muich more do you need to do to it before it will be done?

Ughh, The rims are going away at some point. 
Whats planned short term is:
Get it registered so the wife can drive it. 
then:
Fix the damage to the RR quarter panel.
Fix the electrical problems ive found it has. 
Replace the spedo assy with the one thats in my wrecked 82. 
Modify the roofline, possibly go with a speedster style but the side windows might be my limiting factor there. At the very least, shorten the roofline to the windshield. That thing is dangerous as it is!
16V body kit.
M3 rear spoiler
Tanau cover. (Old school MGB single seat style as there is NO ROOF.)
PAINT! (Gawd yes its getting painted. )

At some point I will redo the motor, its a completely stock engine bay as it is, just steam cleaned it yesterday. It really tight, runs quite well and the tranny/shifter seems to be in very good shape as well. 
Also a custom interior, stereo system. 
Id like to have the option of having a roof on it so a 2 seat style fiberglass unit is on the design bopard. 
Thinking about going with A3 door handles too so this might happen before it gets painted. Wheels and tires. Ive other ideas but well see how it goes for now.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Monster8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monster8V* »_Ughh, The rims are going away at some point. 

Sounds like you dont like them







I hated those rims when i had them, i dont know what the person who had the car before me was thinking


----------



## FetusGoulash (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716vrocco)*

well here are some old pics of my 84 8v
its currently on jackstands in my driveway getting a new tranny,CV's and a ported and polished head along with some other go fast goodies! ah i miss it but it will be all worth it when its back together!
















and some back when i was rockin the 13' up front for the winter diving
snow=


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (draggin5512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *draggin5512* »_









Hey, nice car. I think I'll buy it...


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

i hope to be adding one more rocco soon i will keep you all updated


----------



## oneoldscirocco (May 24, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akiwak* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>intresting headlights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


how did you do those headlights?? interesting. wouldnt mind having it done on my car


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (oneoldscirocco)*

Looks like Scirocco euros with a Golf 16V grille/driving lights modded to fit.


----------



## inconsiderateme (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Coolwhite Fox)*

my 79, used to be kevinrocco's. pretty far NOT done.


----------



## roccospeed (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (inconsiderateme)*


----------



## euro90gtx (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (draggin5512)*

Man there's alot of Scirocco's posted in this thread!


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*









taken last weekend


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dubrmine)*


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VWVancouver)*

good to see another bone stock scirocco....im likin it man..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccostud)*

Thanks, here's another one.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccostud)*

Heres mine again. I know camoflage went down so I'll post some of the same pics


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Aw614)*

Here's my latest mk1 gettin some love from Mr. Quasar... Yeah - I know it's dark, but I JUST shot this and I was in my undees!


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

Here's my baby.............!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (woody96)*

Who let this thread die???? Here is my durty piece: 


















_Modified by nuugen at 2:57 PM 6-1-2003_


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (nuugen)*

when it was clean that one time:








dash:



















_Modified by nuugen at 3:22 PM 6-1-2003_


----------



## damler_benz (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Ok New rim pics and hood scoop


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (damler_benz)*

new Front Headlights and grill


----------



## damler_benz (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*

your car gives me wood man (and I am not usualy a mkii scirocco fan)


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*

im not really liking the round headlights on the mk2 rocco....but its different and that is cool







i think if i look at it enough i will like it more and more










_Modified by roccostud at 11:09 PM 6-1-2003_


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*

Luvin that headlight setup...A buddy and i tried that a few years ago on his rocc, but we lost interest in it and never finished up...It does look sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (nuugen)*

Here's another shot of my baby...1980 with major suspension/exhaust mods but overall a very mint "S"................







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terokoo (May 1, 2003)

_Modified by terokoo at 3:21 PM 6-4-2003_


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Revival Time


----------



## 1phtgti (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (nuugen)*









headlights bumpers and a good cleaning....this is how it sits now


----------



## StinkyFatPig (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*

I just got some pics so figured i would show.. I would post under the hood but the guy that owned it before me did a very bad job of painting everything red.. so once i clean it all up I will post that aswell
(sorry for the huge size, I dont have any image software to make it smaller)


----------



## StinkyFatPig (Jun 7, 2003)

and damn do i need new wheels
Are those things stock? I havent seen any other rocco's with them


----------



## D-Witt (Jan 20, 2002)

*Daily Driver*

16v 2.0l lots of mods


----------



## D-Witt (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Wide Body Zender*

1982 2.1l 16v w/100 shot NOS......heavy mods


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Daily Driver (zenderrocco)*

first time i have every seen this rocco







looks so good. love the look with the smoked blinkers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (StinkyFatPig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StinkyFatPig* »_and damn do i need new wheels
Are those things stock? I havent seen any other rocco's with them

I'd be interested in buying them if they're 15". I've got a soft spot for those wheels. I have a set in 15 and a set in 14.


----------



## RoccoGTI (Mar 31, 2003)

many have seen it my old scala


----------



## RoccoGTI (Mar 31, 2003)

Another one of mine which was stolen


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*

jetta2dr, 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=765117


----------



## RoccoGTI (Mar 31, 2003)

arvcube well done on getting your car featured i the Golf Magazine here in the UK...



_Modified by RoccoGTI at 10:48 AM 7-1-2003_


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (RoccoGTI)*

roccogti...
didnt even know it was out yet...guess im gonna have to pick up a golf magazine....or a dozen!


----------



## RoccoGTI (Mar 31, 2003)

we got subscirptions and being in UK get it a fair while defo you guys, sweet cr too fella..


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (RoccoGTI)*

thanks...i can't wait to see it...


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*

And there is mine (hope it works, it's the first time i'm posting)

























_Modified by KARMANN_16V at 3:12 PM 7-3-2003_

_Modified by KARMANN_16V at 3:14 PM 7-3-2003_


_Modified by KARMANN_16V at 3:16 PM 7-3-2003_


----------



## 86Rocco_19 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FlyRoccoFly)*

click on link to see my Rocco pix
http://www.digitalpose.com/a/s...vid=1


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (86Rocco_19)*

heres one of my sciroccos... or whats left of it.


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_heres one of my sciroccos... or whats left of it.









omg.
lol at least its being put to good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (rabidroco)*

My rocco: (and its for sale)


----------



## jonbaker1 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sporter* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









damn... what grill is that...


----------



## kanjinfo (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jonbaker)*

























taken yesterday.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## volkswerks (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*




















_Modified by volkswerks at 6:02 PM 7-11-2003_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

back from the dead


----------



## reptileis (May 31, 2002)




----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (reptileis)*

Here is another shot of a MK1...........super clean 1980 "S", minimum mods to exterior....major suspension, exhaust, brake mods.....















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by woody96 at 3:25 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (woody96)*

Interior shot...that dash pad is not to cover up a crack....NO CRACKS in this mint dash.....Lucky!...the pad is keeping it that way......


















_Modified by woody96 at 3:33 PM 8-8-2003_

_Modified by woody96 at 3:35 PM 8-8-2003_


_Modified by woody96 at 3:36 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## xjdefx (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (woody96)*

I'm here!


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (reptileis)*

Very nice mk1. I haven't seen it before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MByler1)*

just about forgot about this one


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MByler1)*

just about forgot about this one


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Thought I'd revive this thread and add mine to da mix..








New zender kit on the way!!!


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RevIt)*
























Rims were free, otherwise i wouldn't touch Focals with a 10ft pole







1.8T Will be here any day now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VTEC_EATER_16V at 4:11 PM 11-17-2003_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VTEC_EATER_16V)*

Here's a pick of my soon to be new 82.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

not mine but here's a bump with this sweet rocco


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jetta2NR)*

Well my Scirocco still looks the same. Its on one of the first pages. But my engine bay looks a little different from the 16v to this.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Optimus234)*

hey thought this thread had died lol 
hey thats where my intercooler is going to be placed thats a 1.8t cooler right op?


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Yep thats a 1.8T intercooler. I like it better here because now I can put the air filter by the rad. Also my battery is being located to the rear, so its all good.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Optimus234)*









Most recent shot. At my school's shop from when I was doing the brakes.


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jetta2dr)*


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FarFromWerkin)*


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FarFromWerkin)*


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FarFromWerkin)*

One last pic of my nice mk2....tis sold:








Twas replaced with............ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























And NO that is NOT badge "tuning"


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

i wounder if this thread has one of the most hits on vortex what do you guys think ?
alot of people have looked at it


----------



## FarFromWerkin (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (81SciroccoS)*

Gotta love it!


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FarFromWerkin)*

Well, I didn't get the above rocco and probably won't be getting another one for a while. I am out of money and need to fous a little more on school. So the old 83 I have is going to be a race only car and ride to the autoX on a trailer now.


----------



## oates76 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Rocco_crossing)*

Here's mine. Pics taken a few summers ago.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (oates76)*

Here we go--------->


















_Modified by Neptuno at 5:07 PM 2-20-2004_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

just about forgot about this


----------



## 18rabbit (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccospeed)*



roccospeed said:


> I LOVE THIS CAR


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (18rabbit)*

















Pics of my '78 with a '74 front end. Hey at least it's not primer anymore


_Modified by sandrunner at 4:31 AM 2-21-2004_


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sandrunner)*









and another of the gauges, now if it wasn't on the other side of the world...


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sandrunner)*

all those pics are making me miss my car so much 
i see there is a few new people on the board 

when i find a good place to host pics i will update mine


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (fruitbat03)*









Thats a very nice change, do you have any more pics?? if so please post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fruitbat03 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (fruitbat03)*

pics not working


----------



## rafspeed (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here's mine with new wheels
can't wait for summer


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

damn i want to drive my rocco after looking at all these pics


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## Trike (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: (Doug T)*


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (Trike)*

OUCH !


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Trike)*
















OUCH is right


----------



## Trike (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

it kissed an aerostar on the freeway. then we proceeded to run it into a tree.


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (18rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18rabbit* »_


roccospeed said:


> I LOVE THIS CAR






roccospeed said:


> I love it too. Man, if I ever own a Mk1 I'm gonna copy you.


----------



## 81scirocco_S (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Doug T)*

present here..


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (81scirocco_S)*









Pre-paint circa 2001. More of a fun thing, if I was serious I'd be driving other than a VW.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (sandrunner)*

i like those teeth it looks like a jet fighter front 

here are some pics i have on scirocco.org i have some new ones but im looking for a good host 
























here is the old one 
















oh the last one is my dad kicking the tire because it was low


----------



## scir0cc0z0rz (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mattressmac)*

well i have a lot more stuff to do to the d*mn car, but here she is in her present state:
http://www.villagephotos.com/v...34699
my other rocco is in my signature, its the first one on the top. 










_Modified by scir0cc0z0rz at 7:49 PM 3-13-2004_


----------



## GT-II (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scir0cc0z0rz)*

here is another one of 35 Hornstein Sciroccos, it belongs to Matthias
and has the WS bodykit also installed by Hornstein. 


































friendly Greetings from Germany
Dirk


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GT-II)*

Here's mine from today......re=painted the grille and lamp rings and installed autotech exhaust (!!) including sport downpipe.....
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by woody96 at 1:24 AM 3-14-2004_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (woody96)*

WOW dirk you have some nice cars


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

I removed the side molding because, side molding is ugly. 
















Much better to me. Now just need toget the body kit on it and painted....


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Monster8V)*

Heh, your neighbors must really love you Shawn!









BTW you have GOT to paint the window trim back to black...a sunday newspaper, a roll of masking tape and a couple cans of BBQ paint and she will look like a million bucks....well at least more than KBB says shes worth.
You comin' up for the ND show with her?
-Randy


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_Heh, your neighbors must really love you Shawn!










Everybody always says that to me when they see my driveway but nobody has complained so far. I mean, they all run. Its not like its a total junkyard. 

_Quote »_BTW you have GOT to paint the window trim back to black...a sunday newspaper, a roll of masking tape and a couple cans of BBQ paint and she will look like a million bucks....well at least more than KBB says shes worth.
You comin' up for the ND show with her?
-Randy


Yeah, after the respray. The paint is so thin in places its showing thru. Hopefully ill have it done in time for Dubwars! 
ND?? Pppttthhhh!!!! 
No thanks dude. You know me, im not much of a sausagefest show car guy. I prefer to race. If a little showing of cars happens inthe proccess, thats all good!
Besides, the .89 5th gear would just suck driving all the way up there.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Monster8V)*

Monster8V......your pictures are to small


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_Monster8V......your pictures are to small










Want me to make em bigger? Cuz I can...


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Monster8V)*

im brining this back with some crappy new picts
















weather permitting i will take more tomorrow.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccostud)*

Man that thing needs to come down a bit








Are the roads round you that bad?


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccostud)*

Great color combo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MByler1)*

A new shot of the roc 
With Tint now As Seen on TV























Where are the other MD Roccos?


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_Where are the other MD Roccos?

**** UNDER CONSTRUCTION ****
Well, at least mine is...


----------



## 1988SCIROCCO16VW (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

my 2 rocks


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (1988SCIROCCO16VW)*

wow!
that white one is really clean.
actually, both your rocco's are really sweet!
keep up the good work!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (laychooba)*









my baby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (1988SCIROCCO16VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1988SCIROCCO16VW* »_my 2 rocks


















damn that's nice. (wasn't the white one advertised on vortex?)


----------



## sik8v(2) (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (reptileis)*











_Modified by sik8v(2) at 2:48 AM 5-1-2004_


----------



## sik8v(2) (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (reptileis)*

what about whats hiding under the bonnet?








_Quote, originally posted by *reptileis* »_


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sik8v(2))*

Here's a couple more of mine to keep this immortal thread alive.


----------



## knutman2u (Nov 13, 2003)

Here is my baby... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## namkaz (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here's mine so far


----------



## type53b (May 2, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (type53b)*

bump, keep this going!


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (webthread)*

Latest pic, just because


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*

WOW!







Has that thing ever been outside? Thats clean!


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*

Sure it has. Only to wash it though. J/K.

















Here it is dirty

















Previous car shows


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*

Gotta jump back in here....








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Redrocco83 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (woody96)*

























I know I need new tires.. and some bumper swappin.. but there ya go.. 









_Modified by Redrocco83 at 3:03 AM 5-8-2004_


_Modified by Redrocco83 at 3:03 AM 5-8-2004_


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Redrocco83)*

Centra Type 7's?? Cool!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (KevinC)*


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (kervin)*

Took some new pics
















Future Scirocco Owner


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*

When are you going to come to your senses and sell me that thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*

Great looking rear spoiler on your car John! Looks like one I sold to a guy in California just recently..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Love the wheels too!


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (KevinC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KevinC* »_When are you going to come to your senses and sell me that thing?









It's value has appreciated since it was for sale!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (1988SCIROCCO16VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1988SCIROCCO16VW* »_my 2 rocks










Hey I recognize that car!







Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Paul Grimes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul Grimes* »_Great looking rear spoiler on your car John! Looks like one I sold to a guy in California just recently..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Love the wheels too!

Thanks Paul. It's a Kamei spoiler.
I just sold the wheels. Waiting for the replacements to arrive in 15 x 7.
Pic is 15 x 8.








Might be sportin these at ND if the new ones don't arriive in time. These will be loaners coutesy of JT.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_








my baby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NICE, I have an 81S the same color has that!... now go forth and find me some UK seat covers for the beast (not the seats just the seats upholstery on them..) 
What wheels are those anyway?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*

Wheels are ERW made in england and pretty cheap! They were new on the car a year ago and then the previous owner parked it up for 10 months due to a fuel filler neck related runing problem! 
The seats are seriously rare! If i find another set, i'll let you know! 
Here are some other wheels i tried today
















Leather seats came in black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dark blue (like mine)http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cream







and light brown http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Modified by polov8 at 11:12 PM 5-12-2004_


----------



## rambo_005 (Apr 19, 2004)

*My project 1982 Scirocco GTI*

Hi all, I'm a reasonably new Scirocco owner all the down here in New Zealand! Sciroccos are very rare here... my 'do up job' is a Mars Red 1982 GTI 1600 K-Jet 8V EG engined one... A set of 15 inch factory Corrado wheels are going once its painted
















For more photos go http://www.riverboats.homestead.com/vw.html http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rambo_005 at 5:01 AM 5-13-2004_


----------



## Redrocco83 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (KevinC)*

Yah crazy junkyard find for 60 bucks.. 
Had them powdercoated


----------



## BagPuss (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Redrocco83)*

Ok Its about time I put a few Pic's of my pride & joy up.








So here you are:-








_As it Is today, This was taken at our monthly meet_








_And again!_








_Normanston Park, Lowestoft_








_Somerton, Norfolk. Theres 11 Wind Turbines here_








_And I just got home as it started to rain!_








































_Mine and Ivan's Immaculate Mk.I Golf_








_At 'White Noise' 2003, A local event near Norwich_








_Good ole 'Gala Day' 2003, Another local event at Norwich with a multitude of vehicles!_








_Display from a Mk.II Golf 16V, although its more closer to 160,000 miles now!_








_Electric Windows fitted and switches located in arm rests_








_Same for passenger side_








_Smiths Gauges fitted, Fuel Ecom & Volts_








_Interior Shot_








_GTI Festival in 1997, it was the 1/8th mile Sprint !!!_








_Somerset, we just visited Maurice of TrimSport! Don't you just love Roof Bars!!_








_When I first bought her in 1996, Taken on Gorleston Cliffs_








_Oh Yes! GTI Int's at TRL, well ya gotta have a go!_








_Just bought my new wheels, Wolfrace Excite R5's_
















_My Pioneer setup, KEH8200RDS, DEQ9200 DSP, 12Play Multi-Changer, Pioneer Speakers, Eagle Amp, Steering Wheel Remotes and that ChocBloc Remote as well!!!...Nice!!_








_In the Paintshop at my local VAG Dealer...Simpsons_








_They did me proud !!!_
























_And to finish off, A rear shot!!!_








_All MOT's and Tax disc's since I've owned the car and some of the show's we've been to in the past._
















_Scirocco Brochures from UK, Germany, France, Italy, Canada, USA.
Most are bought of ebay and i think the most I've paid is £50 for the italian brochure !_








_Engine._
Stage 1 Ported, Polished & Gas Flowed Head.
Kent GS2 Cam. 
Audi 2.2 Throttle Body
Audi Warm Up Regulator.
Power Rohr and Jetex Air Filter.
4 Branch Supersprint Tubular Manifold.
Jetex Exhaust System with Twin 2.5" Ovals. 

_Transmission._
5 Speed Gearbox.
Short Shift & Weighted Rod.

_Suspension._
Lowered by 50mm 
(Boge Dampers & Eibach Springs). 
Front Upper Strut & Lower Strut.
Rear Upper Strut.
_Brakes._
Rear Disc Conversion of late Mk.II Golf GTI.
All brakes soon to be uprated to Cross Drilled and Grooved.

_Interior._
Interior is standard apart from 16V Dash from a Mk.II Golf.
(0-160MPH & 0-8000RPM)
Gauge Console with Smiths Fuel Economy & Volts.
Electric windows, Switches fitted in Arm / Door rests.
USA Spec Indicator Stalk (This has the Cruise Control on it)

_Exterior._
6.5 x 15" WolfRace Excite R5’s with 195 x 50 x 15 Firestone Z40's.
10mm Spaced on Rear, 5mm Spaced on Front
Bee Sting Ariel
Front Kamei Grille Spoiler (Waiting to be painted)
and I occasionally put the side Roof Bars on, just for show.

Well hope you like them!


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (BagPuss)*

where did you get that super charged emblem from ?


----------



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

and why dont you have a blower to go with the emblem?


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRingham* »_
Might be sportin these at ND if the new ones don't arriive in time. These will be loaners coutesy of JT.
















excuse my ignorance, but what are these wheels, size and offset too if you please, me wanty very much


----------



## cbgthor (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (LubsDaDubs)*

my brother's rocco:


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cbgthor)*

Here's mine. First time putting pics up of it in this forum.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Caster Troy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Caster Troy* »_Here's mine. First time putting pics up of it in this forum.

















Thats Nasty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it! whats the hood scoop off?


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*

Oh, it's off of an 80's domestic. Well actually, it's an 80's import to you.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Caster Troy)*

Mustang 5.0?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*

do you think you can get me 2 of those super charged emblems ?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_do you think you can get me 2 of those super charged emblems ?

Try http://www.trimsport.co.uk


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Thats Nasty! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it! whats the hood scoop off?

Mustang 80's model scoop.


----------



## H20cooledVW (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Caster Troy)*

caster -
i think i saw you rolling your car in anaheim to the socaleuro show a while back


----------



## sporter (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (H20cooledVW)*

long time since i've hung out on this thread.. good to see the photos are still rollin in. figure I could throw a couple more up.
before:








during:








after:??
pickin it up from the paint shop tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (LubsDaDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LubsDaDubs* »_







excuse my ignorance, but what are these wheels, size and offset too if you please, me wanty very much










I have no idea what they are yet.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (LubsDaDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LubsDaDubs* »_







excuse my ignorance, but what are these wheels, size and offset too if you please, me wanty very much









I don't know the brand yet for sure but they are stamped "Vial" - from what I can gather a very old school brand. Just got the car on Saturday - but they look very much like Panasports and are CLEAN. The size is 15x5.5 (seriously!







) and the offset is ET37. I may be willing to sell them...








Still want to borrow them, John??








Here's another pic with the other set of wheels it came with:










_Modified by gamblinfool at 6:43 PM 5-17-2004_


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
Still want to borrow them, John??










Yes please. Don't think the new ones will show up in time. Do you have a preference which night this week?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*

They look very much like a set of Panasports in a 15x7 with a 35-38 ET that I contemplated putting on my 1978 Champagne Edition. Very cool in that bronze color with the dark grey car!


----------



## 81vw (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Paul Grimes)*

check the link for my pup.


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*


_Quote »_caster -
i think i saw you rolling your car in anaheim to the socaleuro show a while back

Yeah I went to that meet. It was in the parking lot next to Edison field if I'm not mistaken. 
My Roc doesn't get out much, but when it does it gets noticed.







Gots to love them little cars.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Here are some other wheels i tried today

















If you ever get bored with those call me. Seriously tasty!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
I don't know the brand yet for sure but they are stamped "Vial" - from what I can gather a very old school brand. Just got the car on Saturday - but they look very much like Panasports and are CLEAN. The size is 15x5.5 (seriously!







) and the offset is ET37. I may be willing to sell them...








Here's another pic with the other set of wheels it came with:









_Modified by gamblinfool at 6:43 PM 5-17-2004_

i would be interested in either of them, they both look very good with the MK1 body style
shoot me an im and we can natter over the pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr.brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_
If you ever get bored with those call me. Seriously tasty!


You'll have a long wait!








Page 16 is all mine!!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*

Any info on the wheels? I have a set also (and there not for sale







) And I need any info on them I can get to get through our homologation.


----------



## sporter (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eurocco)*

welp finally got to see it today.. now its time for re-assembly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the paint is the platnium grey found on the new turbo beetle S
























thanks to joz for the bodywork and haury's for the paint
more pics http://www.fullschub.com/sean/


----------



## eastcoastdubs (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*

beautiful.. I love that color. and I love the a2 style big bumps on the rocco.


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

































thats my car.



_Modified by allan_84 at 11:13 PM 5-29-2005_


----------



## DPGsince85 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (91STS-GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91STS-GLi* »_I guess they don't teach pinctuation/gramar in school anymore...

or spelling, its p u n c t u a t i o n


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Caster Troy)*

Castor Tray the car looks great. Question for you...Do those BBS RM have a 1.5 inch lip or the 2 inch. They look awesome. I have a set that was just refinshed and not sure what lip to go with. Also do they rub at all?


----------



## Caster Troy (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*


_Quote »_Castor Tray the car looks great. Question for you...Do those BBS RM have a 1.5 inch lip or the 2 inch. They look awesome. I have a set that was just refinshed and not sure what lip to go with. Also do they rub at all?

The rims are 15x8 and they were 15x7. Added a 2 inch lip. No rubbing at all. In fact, I'm thinking of lowering the back a tad more. Trying to see if they can tuck in the back without me scrapping on everything. 


_Modified by Caster Troy at 11:08 AM 5-19-2004_


----------



## Throbbe (May 14, 2003)

it's a bit out of date, but until I take some new ones this weekend.
























Fogs removed and clear indicators/repeaters added since then.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

















original owner and original paint


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Ed52)*

Took some new pix today....just a sample.......


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

get back UP


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Well - this is my second, or maybe even third, post to this thread














, but here's the latest toy. What its final destination is remains to be seen... JT
*@ND:*








*3A/4k unsmoggable madness: *








*A couple other shots: *


----------



## balance-del (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

This is not mine, but it is the hottest one I have ever seen, even though it is red!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (balance-del)*

Took some new pictures of my car the other day.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (allan_84)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:49 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## 81SciroccoS (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (EUROROC)*


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (81SciroccoS)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:50 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (EUROROC)*

New Wheels


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (woody96)*

Has anyone else noticed that this thread has been viewed over 34,000 times? Car is almost done painting,pics in a few weeks (hopefully). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2cbassGTI (Oct 27, 2002)

My scirocco








16v everything


----------



## kobidge (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JRingham)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRingham* »_
New Wheels

















that was your car? i was really digging it, i love ats cups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that was the best picture i got of your car, i have another pic of your entire car, if you want i can upload it so that you can save it on your comp.


----------



## VRvento (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (kobidge)*

Here is my 79 MK1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (kobidge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kobidge* »_
i have another pic of your entire car, if you want i can upload it so that you can save it on your comp.

Thanks Yes please on the pic. Email address is in my profile.


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (laychooba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laychooba* »_here are some fresh pics snapped today...
























crankin' the hairpin at the F1 track...
lift you silly sh!t, lift!!!!!
























and then what great timing to run into the lowest rocco known to date. (phenix's)
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[Modified by psychopathic16v, 10:35 PM 10-14-2002]


THAT CAR IS FRICKIN AWESOME!!!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (tektoo2)*


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

Oh My! The white rocco rippin it up at the track is SICK!! Love those action shots. Great stuff..
And Erics little Scirocco 3 TDI symbol.. Pretty cool..


----------



## scirocco_1.6_GTi (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's my rocco pics ...
i see everybody have roccos in good condition







but my rocco isn't in very good condition right now


















































_Modified by scirocco_1.6_GTi at 12:55 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco_1.6_GTi)*

Since this thread is still active, I suppose I will throw some up of mine from it's hey day.

















S


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco_1.6_GTi)*

I rounded up some pictures I took in March of 94' of the 82' rocco I had back then. Going to scan them this afternoon, crop them, and post em up here. I miss that car despite all the electrical gremlins it had.


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

Couldn't help it....here's another recent pix of mine...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by woody96 at 7:45 PM 6-11-2004_


_Modified by woody96 at 7:48 PM 6-11-2004_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (woody96)*

Woody - you're a pic-posting whore!!


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

I know it







I get my hands on a digital camera, and watch out.......got my daughters the other day, and with the pretty day and all, took some more........sorry, I am way overdoing it I know.....


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (woody96)*


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

Ok, here is my first Scirocco. Had her for about 4 years, this was about 10 years ago though.
Stock with eurolights








Then I got tint, fogs, and 15" something or other mag wheels which I can't remeber what kind they were.








Then I got 14" SPeedlines
























Unfortunately I never knew about relaying headlights and such, ended up melting the entire fuse panel with the 90 watt low beam bulbs that came with them.


----------



## pheengurs (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

here's my beast .. pic taken after a summer fishing trip to dusty calgary...


----------



## gonein60sec (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (VWVancouver)*

Only had it a couple month,having a blast.


----------



## pheengurs (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (gonein60sec)*

NICE~!
what kind of rims?
do you know where the bodykit came from or what it's called?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (pheengurs)*

that bodykit is a stock 16v kit. It comes on all the 16v from 86-88
look in the classifieds people sell them all the time.
Also Scirocco.org too.


----------



## gonein60sec (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The wheels are a 17" Konig Sport "Wild Cards". As for the body kit 85 Rocco is right its stock for that year model except for the "home made" lower wing on the front valance.Couple pieces of aluminum connected together.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Z400*

Not mine, but at least I get to work on it.


----------



## Frogs eater (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Z400 (rhussjr)*

Here are some friends 'rocco.
First one, Mickael's '74
















And Nenad's '87 Scala


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

^^^ Drool ^^^


----------



## Rocc On! (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pic (Aw614)*

Black Beauty! Paint those headlight frames the obvious color of choice to win most wicked looking shadow of em all...!


----------



## scirocco_ro (Jul 16, 2004)

*this is my 16v rocco*

stock 1988 Scirocco 16v (KR)
a recent pic.








this is how it looked when I bought it.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: this is my 16v rocco (scirocco_ro)*

cars are looking good people keep them coming


----------



## scirocco16valve (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: this is my 16v rocco (wolf rocco)*

my black rocco
























my green rocco










































_Modified by scirocco16valve at 7:21 AM 8-1-2004_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: this is my 16v rocco (scirocco16valve)*

wow thats a diffrent green looks like the new bettle green


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: this is my 16v rocco (wolf rocco)*


----------



## scirocco16valve (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: this is my 16v rocco (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_wow thats a diffrent green looks like the new bettle green 

yes good eye and it is new beetle green


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (pheengurs)*


----------



## hemppa (May 6, 2004)




----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (hemppa)*

Have another....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*

cant let this thread die


----------



## ashnono (Aug 16, 2004)

Here she is. done a fair bit since this was taken. Cars always look the best under a petrol station at night.
[imghttp://www.faceparty.com/image_settings.asp?img_id=8951555&acstr=Z11F3355


----------



## ashnono (Aug 16, 2004)

maybe this'll work...


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ashnono)*

Here ya go.....








UGH!, just a big ole fat red "X".....
Sorry, I tried to help ya out...post your pix on photobucket...great site!!


_Modified by woody96 at 10:16 AM 10-13-2004_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (woody96)*

The Work in Progress:


----------



## ashnono (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Rocc On! (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

Hey gamblin' man...what exactly are your plans with that gigantic opening in yer roof? Aftermarket super-sunroof? Moon-roof? Please tell me as I could use some ideas for my '82 project. Thanks.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Rocc On!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc On!* »_Hey gamblin' man...what exactly are your plans with that gigantic opening in yer roof? Aftermarket super-sunroof? Moon-roof? Please tell me as I could use some ideas for my '82 project. Thanks.

I'm installing an original mk1 ragtop that was a dealer option on the mk1 (west coast only??). Mine is an original Weathershields setup offered in '78 and '79. Britax bought the molds and offered them in '80 and '81 - they were destroyed some years later IIRC.... I'm having mine completely reconditioned (w/ few extras of course!)








This is one of my favorites:


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Two-Point-Oh16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Two-Point-Oh16V* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>Only other picture I have, ain't that a sexy ass

















[Modified by 16V_Scirocco_GTX, 3:24 AM 11-15-2002]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
It looks photochopped. The paint on that car looks all shiney and reflective everywhere on that car except in the rear.


thats cause it is.


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

_







_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vw_nick)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:51 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (EUROROC)*
















It looks better than it goes! for now.........


----------



## UniqueGTI (May 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*

Here is mine, sporting the momo quasars too. Still under construction though.


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

Here is mine at last winter


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MF)*

Here's mine


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: (pheengurs)*

Took mine out for a little Solo2 action, on street tires.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Monster8V)*

Bump////


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (UniqueGTI)*

View from the other side.








Let's flip around to the rear.








Manufacturor's ID








Open the hatch!








Where are the rears?








Hey man, somebody stole my radio!








You get it this side.








Ah! Oh yeah!








_Modified by Colamjam at 11:33 AM 10-18-2004_


_Modified by Colamjam at 11:34 AM 10-18-2004_


----------



## Kid-A (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*

First test fitting of my new 17s








And the sandblasting starts in a few weeks


----------



## my16vroccit (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Kid-A)*

My rocco
http://scirocco.org/ohio2k3/Dr...ull=1
My Dad's old rocco
http://scirocco.org/ohio2k3/Dr...ull=1
And my Dads current baby(his "Black Widow")
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/708939


----------



## Avogadro (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Avogadro)*

I'll throw mine in here as well.
This is my daily driver:








This one I just picked up:








And this one I bought as a parts car that my 6yr old son wants built for his first car:


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xavsbud)*

OK, I'll jump in here too. here's mine:
























That last one's the most recent (notice wing







)


----------



## woody96 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1roccin77)*

Love your car above Matt.........always liked the color and wheels/grille. We share the same grille....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (woody96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody96* »_We share the same grille....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


And air dam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*









OMG! Those seats are PIMP!!! Oh, and nice sticker also!!


----------



## Valthar (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gli87jetta)*

I agree wtf seats are those =O


----------



## sciroccoseb (Oct 27, 2004)

My scirocco


----------



## SYNYSTAGLX (Mar 9, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*









Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SYNYSTAGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SYNYSTAGLX* »_








Happy Halloween!!

Velcome to ze DARK side, Manny!


----------



## 1988SCIROCCO16VW (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here's mine that is also for sale in the classifieds


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

I like this pic. 








-Jeff


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vw16v88)*

Here's mine....


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*

nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RoccinStrybs84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoccinStrybs84* »_Here's mine....


















You've probably been asked this before, what rims are these?


----------



## Roccos_rock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*
































Euro biatch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (webthread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webthread* »_

You've probably been asked this before, what rims are these?

Theyre the rims off an Audi 4000, non-quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RoccinStrybs84)*

look just like mine but not black








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccostud)*

This thread has really given me a uplifting feeling...seriously.
I live very far from the nearest VW club chapter(s) or much less any other rocco owners.....
Thanks guys for making my rocco pride swelll
now could somone post these properly for me?
Pics of my 90% complete car...
ive lowered it another 1/4" to tuck the back ...but you get the overall appearance
http://photobucket.com/albums/...4.jpg
http://photobucket.com/albums/...2.jpg


----------



## Colraindub (May 29, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sundog kid)*

here ya go bud:


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RoccinStrybs84)*

there are a few new faces on the board lets get the car pics up people


----------



## azninferno (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

pimpin aint easy:


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

all these nice roccos make me wanna cry at the site of mine


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_all these nice roccos make me wanna cry at the site of mine

welcome to the club


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

hot mama


----------



## jeff piwonka (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (1988SCIROCCO16VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1988SCIROCCO16VW* »_here's mine that is also for sale in the classifieds









i always like to see this pic, awesome car.


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jeff piwonka)*

wow i like white rocco's black is hard to keep clean you wash it and drive it out and its dirty again


----------



## The Nothing (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

i don't think i've pimped mine quite enough the last few days...


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (The Nothing)*

This needs to be updated!
















The front of ol' nasty


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (LubsDaDubs)*

get back up to the top and stay there


----------



## 83bunnyrabbit (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

heres an old shot... shes been sittin in the garage for a couple weeks now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








PS are there any fender flares that fit in sciroccos besides the 16v flare kit


_Modified by 83bunnyrabbit at 5:20 PM 4-9-2005_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

































Way More Here...


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

I haven't posted the updated pics on here so I thought I would:


----------



## DKScirocco (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Here is my baby...








Something about black, it just makes it soo beautiful...








The 14" Ronals I planning to sell but the problem is I lost the Key for the lug nut







Any way to take it off with out damaging it? It's virtually curbageless..


_Modified by DKScirocco at 11:04 AM 4-9-2005_


----------



## bigbluetotoro (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (DKScirocco)*


----------



## VWNut76 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

I forced a friend of mine to sell this car to me back in 97. Still going strong!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VWNut76)*

damn this thread brought back some memories and old names! sad part is i remember when this started


----------



## scirockin (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Kameirocco)*

somebody should make this a sticky....


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirockin)*

Here's my project car. I went the way of the Vtec & am now coming back to VW.








Here's my Honda also.


----------



## 1980storm (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mpci)*

What about my Limey Storm...


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mpci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpci* »_
Here's my Honda also.









I beg you - please don't put a fart-can on your Scirocco!


----------



## mpci (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

it'll more than likely be a header with 2" or 2-1/4" pipe back to a descent muffler & all that will be attached to a built 2.0L 8v. there won't be a fart can. i will also be selling the CRX & maybe get a corrado to drive while i fix up the rocco.


_Modified by mpci at 12:16 AM 4-14-2005_


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mpci)*









77,2.0 16V Webers.....


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwnuts57)*









These cars all belong to employees, just a bit faithful to the brand? You bet!


----------



## elphkyng (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwnuts57)*

Sorry for the size.
My 88 16V


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwnuts57)*

Here's mine.


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwleadfoot)*

1988 Scirocco Slegato in Helios Blue. It is for sale, too. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1928530


----------



## dansteiger (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GolfGLSGirl)*


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dansteiger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dansteiger* »_










Is that thing for sale?? Clean-looking mk1 in Diamantsilber if I'm not mistaken... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dansteiger (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

sorry, not for sale, i bought it about a month ago. FOR SALE sign, mobile home, AND toureg are all property of the PO.
thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... she's pretty clean but in desperate need of some TLC. i'll post as things progress....
where your car picture?


----------



## dansteiger (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

i see we have E34s in common too... although mine







ain't a m5.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dansteiger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dansteiger* »_i see we have E34s in common too... although mine







ain't a m5.

I had a '93 535i before this car. E34 M5's aren't all that much more expensive and retain their value. But the driving experience is ridiculous (and so are the parts prices). "A brute in a suit" as some folks call it!








My mk1 pix are buried in this thread somewhere...
Here's the project which I should be getting back from the paint shop within the next week:








Here's my other mk1 (it's the grey one on the left):








And here's the family truckster for $hitz and giggles:


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
Here's my other mk1 (it's the grey one on the left):










Jeff!!!,
Just when I am happy about the three mkii's in the drive you have to go and post this picture again. I would love to see them parked outside my house if even for a few hours... Road trip time to Charleston for all of you... I have room and board covered...
Dave


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

Took these two last night


















_Modified by MusicmanUK at 2:08 AM 4-15-2005_


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicmanUK* »_









_Modified by MusicmanUK at 2:08 AM 4-15-2005_

that one looks like it should be an advert! awesome pic man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

A few more from the same evening


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicmanUK* »_









Wow! How did you get the Time-Lapse effects in there?
VERY Artistic!


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwnuts57)*


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
Wow! How did you get the Time-Lapse effects in there?
VERY Artistic!

Ta very much - A tripod and a 10 second exposure


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicmanUK* »_Ta very much - A tripod and a 10 second exposure









I guess my question should've been: "do you need one of those super-spiffy cameras to do that"?







(I'm sure the answer is yes, but how spiffy does that camera have to be? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

I happen to use a Canon ESO 300D DSLR (AKA Digital Rebel in North America) but you could do pretty much the same with far humbler equipment. Just a light meter and a camera that allows you to control the exposure manually.
Otherwise one that will do longer exposure times with the built in meter, and preferably some control of the ISO/ASA (speed) rating if it's digital, so you don't suffer too much noise.
The tripod, or a very conveniently placed spot to rest the camera, is essential though


----------



## GermanCarsOnly (May 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GolfGLSGirl)*

theres 2 things wrong with this slegato.. the rims arent stock and the antenna isnt neither.. I would know cuz mine is untouched


----------



## sciroccoracer (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GermanCarsOnly)*

Here is mine


----------



## Kid-A (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

The lowpoint - I hope


















_Modified by Kid-A at 8:57 AM 4-20-2005_


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Kid-A)*


----------



## namkaz (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics ($ick16v)*

well i'm pretty sure i posted a pic on this thread in the past couple years, but the spoiler and rims just went on, so....


----------



## deflater (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_View from the other side.

Where are the rears?










Do you have any more pictures of your trunk setup? I am intrigued.


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (namkaz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *namkaz* »_well i'm pretty sure i posted a pic on this thread in the past couple years, but the spoiler and rims just went on, so....

I just _love_ those ATS wheels


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Part of the fleet:


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (mr.brown)*








nice!!!


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (deflater)*










I'm interested as to how you mounted the seats. I have a set of RS America seats that I wanted to put in the car ... now I may keep them till I get a second car to put them in.


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

i like what u did with the backseats i tried doing something similar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mistersciroc (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## pyagid (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (deflater)*

guess i will post mine
















This is the 4th one i have owned 3rd 16v


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (pyagid)*

Just picked up an alpine white 84 wolfsburg...







Yes the decals are now almost gone...


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ATS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATS* »_







Yes the decals are now almost gone...











I dont know those decals are pretty sweet







poor scirocco at least it has a good home now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

_Modified by -camber at 3:06 PM 5-2-2005_


----------



## newfoundgti (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (deflater)*

This thread neees a bump! Here's my 83 Rocco.








newfoundgti


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (newfoundgti)*

BUMP,














ill soon post pics of my scirocco 20vt


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics ($ick16v)*


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Calimus)*

my 88 after suspension upgrade


----------



## El Scirocco (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (83bunnyrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83bunnyrabbit* »_
PS are there any fender flares that fit in sciroccos besides the 16v flare kit



Damn fine question that I'd like answered too...I'm thinking Jetta 1 or 2 flares with a bit of cutting, LOTS of sanding. Maybe I'll grab some for my own Jetta next week and try an extra on the Rocc. We'll see.
Damn fine specimen ya got there, dude!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (El Scirocco)*

i can't believe 20 pages!!







and i'm glad to bee a part of it.
this is when i pulled Butch out of his 20 yr hibernation....note the date:
and this is when he was waiting for a new life at ZZ motors:








.....his 1st maiden voyage at the Mohunk Mountain Region:








...... and a most recent shot of Dad's 1st drive in Butch: (with Kamei dam re-installed)








yyyyyeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh boyeee!!










_Modified by Michael Bee at 8:22 PM 11-24-2006_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Michael Bee)*

since you have the head lights out you could make a nice cold air intake 








yyyyyeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh boyeee!!







[/QUOTE]


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_
Ah! Oh yeah!










are they 911 seats? was thinking that for my old rocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







any pics of the brackets to mount them?


----------



## VwGTIdp (Jul 15, 2004)

*post your rocco pics*

i need smaller tires badly...


----------



## Old_Skool (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Michael Bee)*

My 1988 Scirocco 16v...


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Old_Skool)*

any idea if we can get this post as a sticky so its always on top ?? even if i had to modd the posts or host pics


----------



## H20cooledVW (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_









_Modified by -camber at 3:06 PM 5-2-2005_

is this considered rocco porn??...cause damn thats a hot pic charles


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

Updated pics with the new rims


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*

Man - those rims are the epitome of old-skewl class! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (impulse byer)*

They are 944 backs.


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's one for ya....


----------



## MK2EATU (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


----------



## electricsnake (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (MK2EATU)*

heres all of my kids, even though three of these vehicles are older than me.


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (electricsnake)*


----------



## RoccHead (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RoccHead)*

87 16v, 76 callaway super scirocco


----------



## hubsch (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (german old school)*

The long process now begins this summer.


----------



## vdoubleyew (Jul 26, 2000)




----------



## MK2EATU (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: (vdoubleyew)*


----------



## 16vnc (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

She was the daily driver for about four years. Now its just a summer/weekend toy



_Modified by 16vnc at 11:36 AM 5-22-2005_


----------



## 16vnc (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (MK2EATU)*

well lets try this again, grrrrrrrr








[/IMG]


----------



## tigerprawn16v (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## electricsnake (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (tigerprawn16v)*

I had a rabbit that looked like that


----------



## allan_84 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (allan_84)*

new pics.:
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1366009


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

Jade Green looks _so_ good with the black body kit on a GTX


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*

BUmp


----------



## Throbbe (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicmanUK* »_Jade Green looks _so_ good with the black body kit on a GTX









Nice of you to notice Rob.


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (Throbbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Throbbe* »_
Nice of you to notice Rob.









Hey, I was thinking of yours at the time


----------



## mitirocco (May 5, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

not too bad 176k on the body (original paint i think)


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mitirocco)*

bump to top!


----------



## thejorma (May 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (thejorma)*









it's coming along


----------



## bigbluetotoro (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (impulse byer)*


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (impulse byer)*

Here's mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























_Modified by 78 Rocco at 6:06 PM 6-11-2005_


_Modified by 78 Rocco at 6:07 PM 6-11-2005_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16vnc)*

get back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanthunder81 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

here is my baby
soon to be 16vt



















_Modified by germanthunder81 at 1:18 AM 6-17-2005_


----------



## Kid-A (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (germanthunder81)*

My nu' wheels


















_Modified by Kid-A at 1:36 AM 6-18-2005_


----------



## doolbnroht (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Kid-A)*

ok so it's been a while since i've posted here.. still got the scirocco love and all, but i figured you'd all get a kick out of this. yes we are ********... a few of you may remeber like 5 yrs ago when this car was totalled. it was the silver 16v with the audi 4000 front bumper. 
oh the humanity!!!
the culprit








burial
































































hope this didnt scare anyone. and sorry if this is a repost from a while back i wasn't sure if i'd shown this.
-alan


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (doolbnroht)*

Nice to see it got a proper burrial...or was that considered creamation!


----------



## roccodpeekotrain82 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh My GOD, that is kinds sad, poor rocco.


----------



## Hayatoman (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (doolbnroht)*

Thats just crazy.. crazy.. crazy, crazy.. man oh man...


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (doolbnroht)*

never let this thread die lol 
lets keep it stuck to the top of the page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $ick16v (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Bump


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (78 Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *78 Rocco* »_Here's mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























_Modified by 78 Rocco at 6:06 PM 6-11-2005_

_Modified by 78 Rocco at 6:07 PM 6-11-2005_


i want that motor sooooooooo bad. (in an mk2 of course)


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (kenny_blankenship)*

My bashful friend AmishDuffy..........


----------



## newfoundgti (Dec 23, 2002)

El bumpo!
newfoundgti


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (newfoundgti)*

If you insist
















Just some guy...


----------



## Kid-A (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (newfoundgti)*

Me and the guys hard at work on my project Bad'roc








Done this summer:
Cleaned roof rails, side repeaters, antennae hole, left wiper hole and right door handle.
Much more 2 come


----------



## Jetfire (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (Kid-A)*



















_Modified by Jetfire at 8:21 AM 9-2-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

mine(work in progress)
























you get the idea.
in its former glory:



































_Modified by [email protected] at 12:49 PM 9-2-2005_


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## papamix (Sep 4, 2005)

*My '79 Scirocco GLi*

This is my '79 Scirocco GLi.
















Cheers


_Modified by papamix at 2:24 AM 9-4-2005_


----------



## jetblast (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: My '79 Scirocco GLi (papamix)*

Here's my daily driver. I've had her for about 8 months now.


----------



## Carver1 (Sep 27, 2003)

papamix, that car is amazing. I hope mine will look half as good after I paint it.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Carver1)*

















more recent pics


----------



## joebeRt (Nov 21, 2003)

i like it, i like how u painted the strip where the site trim would go. somethin i would like to do, sice id have to repaint just to take them off.
joe~


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (joebeRt)*

The new red rocco that I got for 125 USD







, next to my normal one.


----------



## JB_1990GT2 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Hmmm Shiney 








picture courtesy of MusicMan (Rob)


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (JB_1990GT2)*

Here's mine, bought for $850:


----------



## 87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Heres my contribution,


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (87_16v_85_8v_Scirocco)*

to the top few new rocco's on the board lets see them


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

See link below!!


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

Other pics on page 19,here's one more...


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

AAHH!!Sweet mk1


----------



## jetblast (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (vwnuts57)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (jetblast)*

latest one:
My 1979:

















-Rob


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (MK1Scirocco1980)*

that a 77 you have behind your rocco ?

_Quote, originally posted by *MK1Scirocco1980* »_latest one:
My 1979:

















-Rob


----------



## 1983GTI (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (1983GTI)*

Wholly smokes that thing is clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks, Dave.
My first roc was a Mars Red '85 way back in 1987. *sniff*
These pics will have to be my remembrance of her.


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jetta2NR)*

Do you no what bumpers or on this scirocco? Man what a nice looking car


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (steve_m00001)*

That Mars red one is mint! 
I bought one like in 1988 that as my second car. I had it for 7 years. Had fun with it //








my current money pit. Trying to make it right











_Modified by Loshambo at 1:45 AM 1-27-2006_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Loshambo)*

ok we have some new people in the rocco section lets get some new pics added by them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_








77,2.0 16V Webers.....

What color is this!? Looks awsome!


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (TeamTHP)*

that is one clean car forusre


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

knew pikz.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eight-zero scirocco)*

Here's my new 87 16v:
















Edit: Sorry for the huge pic


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*

A progress pic for that azz...
















Still a work in progress though...


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (kenny_blankenship)*

































Lights are gone now as I am not a fan at all of this particular look on the roccos...they are for sale for those who are a fan of this look...


----------



## 550Aspyder (May 31, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Heres my 87 16V i bought 01/06. Done some changes already and my other toy.




































_Modified by 550Aspyder at 2:18 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Here's my other toys:
























































and my PARTS car and future RACE only car.



















_Modified by Zender at 10:11 AM 6-11-2006_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Zender)*

so....much.....zender.......


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Zender)*

a good collection of SII's by one owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else?


_Modified by scirvw16vleo1 at 4:52 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirvw16vleo1* »_a good collection of SII's by one owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else?

_Modified by scirvw16vleo1 at 4:52 PM 6-12-2006_


I know I think it's too much!!......I might start selling these BABYs one at a time........... Let's start the bidding!!!!!







....


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Zender)*









I like this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And a updated pic of mine with the new wheels








ummmm carbs...








i love these wheels


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

soo many nice roccos!








$5

...thats not an insult. I just _really_ wanted to start the bidding!








Jeff...you cant get away with posting a progess pic pike that










_Modified by -camber at 7:37 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Jeff...you cant get away with posting a progess pic pike that











um..why not?







Seriously though, I'd post more if they were worthy...they just emphasize the flaws...







Sometimes the camera is sharper than the eye...


----------



## turbo16vdub (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

Here's on with the drag wheels.








And one with the BBS RS's 








Engine shot


----------



## Checkers (May 23, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (turbo16vdub)*

Most interesting last name ever. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Checkers (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*

Quite odd, isn't it? ~Stoney


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Trike)*

to the top 
just about forgot about this post


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Here's my 81. She was hibernating in the back of a warehouse for 17 years. Should be running this week.


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGTI_UK)*

Here's some NEW pics, VERY, VERY RARE *Zender Sterns 17"!!*










































_Modified by Zender at 10:36 PM 7-16-2006_


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Zender)*

My mom's car:








This thread should be stickied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm running out of time to get everything I want done... new suspension, rear disk brakes and so much more, lying on my garage floor.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

here is a couple of my car that i thought were kind of cool.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LubsDaDubs* »_Most interesting last name ever. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is it just me or is that rear wheel a little out of place?....ouch....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*

It does look a little bit......off.


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Rusty rear beam mount?


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


















"Get to the scirocco the predator is coming, Graaaaahhhh!"







]


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (91STS-GLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91STS-GLi* »_I guess they don't teach *pinctuation/gramar *in school anymore...

How about spelling?


----------



## sciroccokid (May 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dsr16v)*

this one is my baby.


----------



## si9ma25 (Jun 20, 2006)

that last scirocco makes me happy


----------



## sciroccokid (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment bro. It took me a long time to find that baby and I plan on keeping her for a long time.


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccokid)*

for those who may have missed me whore-ing my car in the past,this years pics


----------



## onefastrocco (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (uk81gti)*

My 87 is finlay painted and almost ready to try a first start. Still have lots of wireing and plumbing to do before then.


































_Modified by onefastrocco at 7:42 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (onefastrocco)*

Holy


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (Throttlepimp)*

My'80 halfo a rocco








My '81 S and old '87 16v








Better pic of the '81 S









My '78 Champagne edition that i just picked up for $130!!


----------



## scootergti (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (xscirocco16vx)*

Nice Champagne. Here's my "79 with Champagne clone stripes. My digi camera sux!


----------



## MK3FATGOLF (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## rocpet (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (MK3FATGOLF)*

And that's mine rocco


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

Here's the poop on the ragtop:








*the ragtop is a dealer option available from about 1977-1981. The early cars (77-79) have a Weathershields Ltd. Top made in England. There will be a small plate on the front frame panel that will tell if the top is an original Weathersheilds or if it is a later model Brittax. Brittax bought Weathersheilds in 1978 and then sold all the left over parts to the US installers. Then Brittax destroyed the molds and began producing their own tops. * 
[/QUOTE]
holy crap....search actually worked for me!......thanks for this info


----------



## yelphin (Jul 27, 2006)

im stayin


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (yelphin)*

just picked this up tonight


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Lunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lunker* »_just picked this up tonight

















That sir, is beautiful


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Lunker)*

Saw that, nice score! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ATTN Paul: You missed it.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_









^ this is HOT...how'd you do the headlights yellow like that?


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

I swear to you, coilovers and bumpers are on the way. 


_Modified by SR-71 at 10:49 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

where do you order the coilovers ? 
also the bumpers ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (German-Freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Freak* »_where do you order the coilovers ? 
also the bumpers ? 

Well, you, sir, being in Germany, already have the bumpers he's speaking of. They are expensive and hard to find over here though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As far as coilovers, there are many places on the internet that sell them as well as quite a few companies that make them.


----------



## boschwillkillyou (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*









yep.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (SR-71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SR-71* »_^ this is HOT...how'd you do the headlights yellow like that?









egg yoke


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Most recent picture of mine:


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Mayerz)*

i really want coilovers

















_Modified by VWsEatRice at 10:00 AM 8-10-2006_


_Modified by VWsEatRice at 8:56 PM 8-20-2006_


----------



## si9ma25 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (littledevil34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littledevil34* »_here is a couple of my car that i thought were kind of cool.

























yo, what's the trick for the yellow fog lamps? did you use the spray thing?


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (si9ma25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *si9ma25* »_
yo, what's the trick for the yellow fog lamps? did you use the spray thing? 


They were stock in French MK1's.
Although it's hard to tell if those are aftermarket or the original french ones (at least for me anyway)


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

thx dude ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

my rocco


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (MK1Scirocco1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1Scirocco1980* »_

They were stock in French MK1's.
Although it's hard to tell if those are aftermarket or the original french ones (at least for me anyway)


the trick is old Mercedes 240's and 280's (early 80's/late70's) they came w/ the 5 1/4" lights as inner foglights. if you take the headlight assembly apart these are sperate and w/ very minor mods. fit into the stock location. im me if you wanna know the specifics. since this is a pic post.
current pic of her.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

He is referring to the Mk2.


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*

My new daily driver. From 1983 with a Passat 2.0 16v engine.


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (PA 16v)*

Shocky Jr. freshly painted and now reassembled!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (funksoulkitty)*

He is looking AWESOME, Kirsten.
Are we ever going to get to see him in person at Cincy?
Dave


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWsEatRice* »_i really want coilovers
















_Modified by VWsEatRice at 10:00 AM 8-10-2006_

Hey there's my car in the background, the t-red rocco in the far right! Now I don't have to post a picture


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_He is looking AWESOME, Kirsten.

Motion seconded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco T (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*

My Scirocco, a work in progress.








and to make it go.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco T* »_My Scirocco, a work in progress.








and to make it go.









Interesting Anymore Pic's


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (german old school)*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
NICE!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_He is referring to the Mk2. 


even though he quoted my car and has a mk1 rocco??


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (littledevil34)*








My bad.


----------



## funksoulkitty (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (scirocco T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco T* »_My Scirocco, a work in progress.








and to make it go.









It's about time you showed up here








How are them turn signals treating you? How is the 1.8T treating you? And how was the wiring?
The rocco is looking great btw


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco T)*

Awesome car, the clear turns signals look great against the black paint.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who makes the wheels on your Scirocco and what model are they? 
Please keep us up date of your progress!


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I wish that my engine bay could look like that already....


----------



## me97ggl (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (Falcor)*

I see some polished metal plates on the towers in the engine bay of that 20VT Scirocco MK1....








Is that for more travelling when lowered????








If yes... more info please?!
By the way...
NICE CAR!!


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (scirocco T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco T* »_My Scirocco, a work in progress.








and to make it go.









simply stunning. very well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

on a semi-related note: you can use that gold spraypaint to get your headlights the french-spec yellow colour.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (me97ggl)*

Those plates look like racing camber adjustmetn plates. The car is stunning.
I was trying to figure out the body kit. I think I figured it out correctly. Looks awesome. Kamei MKII X1 boy kit?
Really is done very well. Bet it moves as well as it looks.
Dave


----------



## vdoubleyew (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Updated pics:


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (scirocco T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco T* »_My Scirocco, a work in progress.








and to make it go.









WHat kit is this? Kamei X1? I want one!


----------



## YellowZonker (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: (Mayerz)*

Heres my daily driver.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccospeed)*

I love the fender flares, where exactly do I get some?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco75)*

Bump this back up!!


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (vdoubleyew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdoubleyew* »_Updated pics:

















what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mcdecontrol)*

Look like Borbet S!


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sporter)*

Here's the pensylvanian rustbucket I've bought off ebay and had to haul down to montreal canada...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Hockenheim?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

oh, i've probably posted in here before... but new pics are always cool!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mayerz)*

That's right I have taken over to make sure this stay up top!
I personally this we should have the pictures that don't work weeded out! Or maybe a new post like this that gets a sticky!











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 5:40 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

_NICE!! _SLEEPER
Gotta love a Blacked out car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »__NICE!! _SLEEPER
Gotta love a Blacked out car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks... but if you heard it, you would change your mind


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Generic_User (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_hey people lets just see pics of your rocco's does not matter what they look like









Here's mine: Isn't she sweet. That unmistakable style. the lovely exotic look. Good enough for the Showroom, don't you think? Vroooom!!! You can just tell something that's designed for speed and handling. Tight curves are no problem for this jewel. Taking corners is a dream come true, and the ride is smooth and responsive....
I think mine is the finest post here... or anywhere else, for that matter...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Generic_User)*

Wow that's clean looking!


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:32 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Wow that's clean looking!

yes. and the Scirocco ain't bad either


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eight-zero scirocco)*

Perv! I was talking about the car


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Perv! I was talking about the car









so was I







.....duh.
Now let's hug poor Julie


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eight-zero scirocco)*








I know I been talking to her all day! 
She doesn't get a hug from me until she send me those picture Shhhh...










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 3:33 AM 9-21-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mayerz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayerz* »_









Any more picture of this car?


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (vdoubleyew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdoubleyew* »_Updated pics:

















Sorry, no pics but exact same wheels, sits a bit lower, color black, eurobumpers, eurolights and a stubby little antenna from an S2000.


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Generic_User)*

Nice car and I feel the same way. Glad to see someone else with a stock Scirocco in such nice shape. Welcome to the VWvortex and Scirocco forum. Look forward to seeing more of your car.
Here is a pic of your Rocco twin.








My other toy as well.








As you can she I like the Flash silver
Opinion welcome
Thank you,


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*

Your stock Silver 16V is super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have seen it at the local CT shows. 
Have any more pictures of your toy?? Which I might add looks just as clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:02 AM 9-21-2006_


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*

I remember you rocco from waterfest a few years back and the little tent mishap that almost made my heart stop, I was kinda sad not to see the rocco there this year a prime example of a factory perfect roc
Here is a pic of your Rocco twin.


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eaturhonda)*

I remember that aweful day. Luckily, the Rocco escaped unharmed. Unfortunatley, we freinds Passat that was nest to me suffered some hood damage. A good dent on his hood. I felt so bad. I'never use a tent again if I cannot stake it down on dirt.
Thank you for the compliment. Glad to know my car is noticed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any pics of yours?


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Thank you 85roccoZ400. Do you still have the mars red scirocco turbo? I think that was you. I love the look with the wheels.
Here are some more pics:
















One more from back in the day 2001-2002 I believe


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*

Car is smoking hot! What exhaust are you running?
Yeah I still have the Turbo Mars Scirocco! A few pictures nothing to new!


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver16v* »_ Any pics of yours?

well im sure theres a pic of mine buried in here somwhere but ill keep this post rollin with some more recent ones


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_
well im sure theres a pic of mine buried in here somwhere but ill keep this post rollin with some more recent ones


Please do! We need this post to stay rolling!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eaturhonda)*

Here's my never painted, never dissassembled 81 S, in case y'all forgot how they looked originally (yes, the airdam is being painted Mars Red as we speak):


















_Modified by echassin at 1:02 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Here's my never painted, never dissassembled 81 S, in case y'all forgot how they looked originally (yes, the airdam is being painted Mars Red as we speak):








That is simply one of the cleanest MKI I have ever seen.


----------



## cprchris (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

















[email protected] on 9 psi tune


_Modified by cprchris at 8:56 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cprchris)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice car and for 9psi


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

word


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eight-zero scirocco)*

yes...................word


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cprchris)*

Any pictures of the engine bay??


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver16v* »_Thank you 85roccoZ400. Do you still have the mars red scirocco turbo? I think that was you. I love the look with the wheels.
Here are some more pics:
















One more from back in the day 2001-2002 I believe


















Excuse me sir...what exhaust/muffler/tip are you running?
Daddy like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SvenRasta)*

Techtonics racing downpipe with techtonics piping and a SuperSprint Magnum muffler. Specific for the Scirocco 16V
Here is a link:
http://www.supersprintna.com/p...l/254


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*

I will be buying this asap. Thank you. I currently run TT 2.25 exhaust with a oval tip...but I've always been partial to dual tips. Very nice. How's the sound?? Not raspy is it?


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SvenRasta)*

I just sent you an IM. Quiet day at work right now. Do you have any pics of your Rocco?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silver16v)*

Exhaust looks kill! 
*SvenRasta*
Have any pictures of your Scirocco!!


----------



## cprchris (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*



















_Modified by cprchris at 6:47 PM 9-22-2006_


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cprchris)*

_WICKED!!_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cprchris)*









_Alot of nice rides out there_!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by northsurveyor at 9:39 PM 9-22-2006_


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Exhaust looks kill! 
*SvenRasta*
Have any pictures of your Scirocco!!
Not here where I am...on my computer at home over 10,000 miles away..yes. I'll post up a thread at the end of november to start a routine maintenance thread just to get it running since it's been sitting for about 10 months now. Sorry fella's


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SvenRasta)*

My three girls:
Elly, though it's been a long time since she looked like this
























Next up is Leela, the trusty American steed! 
As found








In the snow!








At last years Bonelli








And the new girl Mona!
















With friends


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*

Good things that happen often come in 3's....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _Nice!!!_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (polov8)*

3 very nice MKI right there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Let's bring this back to the top!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (northsurveyor)*

TTT


----------



## silverocco87 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Here's my brown roc, it's been my daily since 98'. Now I got an Audi so I get a chance to really work on my roc. Hopefully will be looking good for next summer.








Got a computer now too. (Watch out I'm coming up!) So i'll probably be on tex more often.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silverocco87)*

hell yeah I saw that car at Waterfest last year.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Hey Chauncey... nice seeing you again. Sounds like the car is coming along nicely.. Please post progress pics through the winter. Max is definetaly going under for the winter for some minor upgrades. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silverocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverocco87* »_










honestly, i don't really like hoods like that, but on this car it looks pretty damn good.
nice rocc


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

Because this thread should never die.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silverocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverocco87* »_Here's my brown roc, it's been my daily since 98'. Now I got an Audi so I get a chance to really work on my roc. Hopefully will be looking good for next summer.








Got a computer now too. (Watch out I'm coming up!) So i'll probably be on tex more often.
Yeah...I'm diggin the hood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Because this thread should never die.










To that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverocco87 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr lee)*

Mad Max was lookin sick at Treffen.








I just saw DJ Premier at the Record Bar in Westport last Wed. I wish I would have hit you up.


_Modified by silverocco87 at 5:56 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silverocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverocco87* »_Mad Max was lookin sick at Treffen.








I just saw DJ Premier at the Record Bar in Westport last Wed. I wish I would have hit you up.


oh hell yeah!! hit me up anytime your in KC!


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (northsurveyor)*

GOOD THINGS COME IN THREES?- i think so!
recent shots of the scala, the valver and the beast.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SeanF)*

So you have one of the 10 16v's in the UK?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SeanF)*








Nice cars man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_So you have one of the 10 16v's in the UK?









hi, its a reshell, done in 92, of one of the original 10 yes and one which a local dealer had converted to RHD (one of six) - that car was rolled- think i have some shots on the putfile link on the siggy.
was off the road for 5 years until this feb when i 'inherited her' from old mate/previous owner and i have spent this year getting it back up to spec/condition.
cheers.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SeanF)*

Amazing


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (silverocco87)*

Bump to page one! We all know no one check page 2 in this forum


----------



## JeTTa_Type_R (Apr 7, 2002)

Here's mine for now:








































































Hope you guys enjoy !


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Mint nice !!!!!!


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

My newest addition!


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SeanF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeanF* »_GOOD THINGS COME IN THREES?- i think so!


I would have to agree with you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The most recent pic's of my girls...
Cosmos (will on the road again soon...







)
















Sandy (trusty dialy driver when the GLI has problems)
















Laguna (my newest early Mk1 project...)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*








All you West Coasters with your MKI


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_Laguna (my newest early Mk1 project...)

















WTF??? When did you get that thing?!! nice!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*










_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_WTF??? When did you get that thing?!! nice!

Better yet, What are your plans for that thing??


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JeTTa_Type_R)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 11:23 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (EUROROC)*

I want to see the final outcome before I say anything!


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

just an mk1 from germany , its on ebay
























































awesome thing - at the moment for 1400 €


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

I think I need a towel! That is a smoking hot MKI.








I like the European bumpers & I think I would have kept the back one rather than the smoothing it out.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I think I need a towel!


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*









Theis ist Wahnsinn!!!!








Danke.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eight-zero scirocco* »_









Rolling Around On The Floor Laughing My Ass Off. (at work)


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

Kein Problem


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (German-Freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Freak* »_Kein Problem









your gonna own pg 27 w/ that ?!?!?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

No but I will though page 27


----------



## silverocco87 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

page 28 is going to be owned with a fatty shot of that Procharger!



_Modified by silverocco87 at 5:30 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (silverocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverocco87* »_page 28 is going to be owned with a fatty shot of that Procharger!


... and maybe some video... If I can ever record me driving semi legal


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Post the non legal one!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Post the non legal one!









I can't, paul will get *angry*







and I will get yelled at








trust me, i've tried


_Modified by mr lee at 6:18 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are sick video! I don't understand why you only street racing


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are sick video! I don't understand why you only street racing









no i wasn't, i was just testing the charger next to a wrx ..








/thread jack


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I thought they were great too. I think you should do some more _testing_ and post the video of the results over there for us to see.
When I first saw the video I didn't realize that your car was charged untill I went back to look at the pics of the engine bay.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by xavsbud at 6:00 AM 9-29-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_I think you should do some more _testing_ and post the video of the results over there for us to see.

I agree show us more







!


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

just to get everything back on topic, here is a pic of my car. 









I am planning on getting it repainted black. with the "gti" trim styling. and it will looik like this


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that will look sick


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Here you go...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (freddiejones03253)*

Dan-O,
Nice rocc, had to get the magnifying glass out to see it though. Love black roccs with BBS rims.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

Why the fak not post another one of my ugly car.
Bumpers were pushed in from the time it was posted.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (SR-71)*

Pslot look good like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Winglb (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









It's only what's in the inside that counts... 











_Modified by Winglb at 8:52 PM 10-1-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Winglb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Outside counts too!


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

From this:








To this:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (TheCrystalSkull)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

^
^
^
^
^
^
to
the
t0p
^


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr lee)*

here it is again


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dsr16v)*

































Before anyone asks those ugly posts sticking out of the bumper cover are anchor points for some ridiculously large fog lights the previous owner stuck on......
These are pics from an autox that took place on a gokart track in lafeyette,ny.....great time!



_Modified by 88VW16v at 8:12 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (88VW16v)*

not to be taken as a rude comment in any way shape or form but....
that's a lot of nosedive + body roll. 
what's the car equipped with for suspension?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (88VW16v)*

That looks like so much fun! Do you have Auto-X there often??


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

before and after


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (airbornejet)*

^oohh is that the elusive colibri green?

and what's it say on your b-pillars?


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*

That be green pearl effect. The B-pillar badge reads "GTII". 








Being yellow, they would look good on your car Carl.
I think I have a pair in the shed.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Dr Dub UK)*

thx for the close-up *Dr Dub* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: chalk up another groovy tidbit from your site.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (airbornejet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *airbornejet* »_

You have a Sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Also does you wiper sit over on the passenger side of the window? 
If so could you please send me an IM!


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*









This is my new piece. reworked 1.8 8v. It'll chirp em in second, that's fast enough for me. Just needs paint and some better springs, Chopped stockers aren't cutting it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (DustyGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Didn't you by this from a guy over in the Classifieds??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Page 28 owned


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

yeah, a guy somewhat local. Sold it to me for $1000, ran for 4 days then the cam snapped, put a new cam and head on and it ran for 10 minutes. Bottom crankshaft gear had stripped out and first broke the cam then it broke. I replaced the gear and "tightened to spec" and she's been running since. I was pulling the motor for another 1.8 but we figured it out after the motor was above the car on the lift. So i think i've worked enough on this car to make it mine for sure.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*

here's a better picture of the color...


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_^oohh is that the elusive colibri green?

and what's it say on your b-pillars?


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

IM sent

_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Also does you wiper sit over on the passenger side of the window? 
If so could you please send me an IM!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (airbornejet)*

Please don't tell me that's your other ride!


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

i won't tell you then.... but someone will....









_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Please don't tell me that's your other ride!


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*

The car was bought in february..we just put the engine together and got it running right four days before the event..so as far as I can tell all the suspension is OEM from the date of purchase...I didnt handle to bad but like you said the body roll and brake dive was horrendous!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (88VW16v)*

hey, props to you...

at least your car's _seen_ the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mine has not.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_hey, props to you...
at least your car's _seen_ the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mine has not.









At least your car has seen the road this year mine hasn't!


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 11:24 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (EUROROC)*









Yours truly with Mr. digby scallop


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SR-71)*

Just a update fellas....Took it out to the last autocross of the season on sunday and she was running a bit hot but oil temp remained constant....so I did make four runs around the course without overheating....shut it down as soon and as often as I could while staging....went home and as I pulled in my driveway the oil cooler gasket blew out and oil everywhere!!! so I now have a scirocco that wont see the road till next spring. I wasnt gonna drive the car over the wintertime anyway and planned to redo the suspension but now I have to do twhat I should have done to begin with and replace ALL gaskets not just some....I'll post pics in another topic as I make progress


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (88VW16v)*

*88VW16v*
That oil cooler seal going suck!
At least it happened at home! I think you would have had some people pretty upset with you if you oiled the Auto-X up. Plus then you would have had to find a way home








Good luck! I will be looking for you updated post!


----------



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

I have been around the forums for a while now, I never posted a pic of the car because it is not done. Don't feel bad, this sucker hasn't seen the road in 16 months so far, bringing this forum back from the dead







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mikolaj)*

My latest purchase an '83 Wolfsburg
















The '88 and '83 hanging out together in the shade.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (53BGTX)*


----------



## Ryan9118 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## VaRoccin (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ryan9118)*


----------



## VaRoccin (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (VaRoccin)*

Son's 86 Auto


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_








The '88 and '83 hanging out together in the shade.









I really dig the front end on the 16v! The euro front valance is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ryan9118)*

I thought I had body roll!!!....Props for the three wheel autoX effort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ The euro front valance is sweet 


how can you be so sure it's a euro valence? and not just a piece off of a black kitted car....
pic is awful dark....and you can mount the euro plate holder on any 16v kitted car.
just a question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
and you can mount the euro plate holder on any 16v kitted car.

Being a 8v body style guy I didn't know that you could mount the Euro plate holder on a US 16v.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

thanks to... 85roccoZ400 http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eight-zero scirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My favorite.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## medley6988 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*









Who said rocco's don't look good on 17's... shiiiiiizzzzzz cuz























And she's got it under the hood too...










_Modified by RevIt at 2:07 AM 10-18-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RevIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RevIt* »_ 
And she's got it under the hood too...









she surely does!!! That ish is BAN6IN!!!!


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eight-zero scirocco)*

Cheers







I'm wait'n on Jman's caliper hangers to put corrado caliper's and 11'' cross drilled on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif then I won't have to shudder at look'n at all the rust on the 10.1's










_Modified by RevIt at 7:49 AM 10-18-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RevIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RevIt* »_ And she's got it under the hood too...











She sure does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice setup!


----------



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

Newbie and I finally put up a pic...










_Modified by GTgary at 11:09 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (GTgary)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Welcome to the forum!
The car looks good, I dig the Euro Bumpers & what looks to be a Zender Lower Valance.








Do you have any more pictures? 
One suggest to make you should paint those mirrors Black.


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:37 AM 10-18-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will add some new pictures once I get her cleaned up!


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

hey dudes, 
i wanna show you a real nice turbo rocco mk1 
its in German but you see the PS = HP








Motordaten:
· Motor 2.0 ltr. 16V MKB 9A neu gelagert und abgedichtet.
· Ölwanne mit Anschluss für Ölrücklauf für Turbolader.
· Pleuel- und Hauptlagerschalen Audi 80 RS2 Quattro MKB ADU.
· Verstärkte Kopf- und Kurbelwellenschrauben.
· Erleichterte Schwungscheibe.
· Sintermetall Kupplung.
· Ansaugbrücke Audi 80 RS2 Quattro gekürzt mit G60 Drosselklappenflansch und zusätzlichen Anschlüssen für Pop Off, BDR, Ladedruckanzeige, Zigarre.
· Einspritzdüsen Audi 80 RS2 Quattro MKB ADU.
· Einspritzleiste Sonderanfertigung Aluminium poliert.
· G60 Drosselklappe mit verschlossenen Bypassausgang (geschweisst).
· Leerlaufregler/Zigarre G60 mit offenen K&N Luftfilter.
· Wasserflansch seitlich am Kopf mit Temperatur Geber (blau) Corrado G60 Klima.
· Offene Kurbelwellenentlüftung mit Green Luftfilter.
· KR Nockenwellen.
· Öldruckgeber für externe Öldruckanzeige.
· Zündkerzen Bosch F5 DP 0 R.
· Motoröl Castrol Motorsport CWS 10 W 60.
· Einstellbarer Benzindruckregler Race Tech R, verchromt.
· Verdichtungsreduzierung durch Zwischenplatte 1,5 mm VA.
· Lichtmaschine 90 A voll poliert.
· G60 Getriebe umgebaut auf mechanische Kupplungsbetätigung.
· Gekürzte und verstärkte Antriebswellen.
· Auspuffanlage Supersprint Gruppe A.
· Wasserbehälter Passat 35i .
· Mechanisches Dampfrad (Innenraum).
· Motorhalter links und hinten Eigenbau.
· Box für Steuergerät im Motorraum mit Tribal Airbrush.
· Chip von AME.
· Gekürzte Scheinwerferverschlusskappen wegen Ladeluftkühler.
· Ladeluftkühler von Renault 800x250x50mm.
· Ladeluftrohre VA, poliert.
· Samco Schläuche.
· Wasserkühler Scirocco GT2.
· Ölkühleranlage Racimax.
· Domstrebe vorne Eigenbau, Querlenkerstrebe D&W.
· Alle verbauten Schrauben original VW / Schellen aus VA.
· Ventildeckel geglättet und poliert.
· Motorblock, -kopf, Getriebe und diverse Teile mit spez. Motorlack in hochglanz schwarz lackiert. RH-Motorradlacke, sehr zu empfehlen.
· Kabelbaum komplett in schwarzem Schutzschläuchen
· Turbolader Garrett T3/T4 mit 50 A/R Turbinen- und 70 A/R Verdichterseite.
· 3“ Einlass, 3“ V-Band Auslass.
· Hosenrohr in 70 mm Durchmesser, Eigenbau, Wärmegedämmt.
· Krümmer VA 4G63 T3/T4 nach Stossaufladungsprinzip, poliert.
· Adapterplatte zur Krümmermontage CNC gefertigt.
· Tial Wastegate 38mm, poliert.
· RFL Pop Off offen mit V-Band Verbindung , poliert.
· Offener Luftfilter 230 mm.
· Ölleitungen Stahlflex.
Leistung: ca. 350 PS.

Kühlergrill von Zender 
Spritzwand durch Edelstahlblech ersetzt 
FK-Sportfahrwerk 65/50 
Bremsanlage 16V 
Felgen Ronal Turbo in 7*15 ET 28 mit 195/45-15 
Spurplatten 15 mm HA pro Seite 
Außenspiegel F1 Design auf Aluminium Sockel (Eigenbau) 
Glashubdach (leider) 
Zender Kühlergrill 
Farbe RAL 2004 Reinorange 
Interieur:
Corrado Armaturenbrett 
Recaro Schalensitze mit modifizierten Konsolen 
Überrollkäfig und Domstrebe 
30er Momo Lenkrad 
Alarm+ZV mit FB 
Batterie hinterm Beifahrersitz
some pics of these whore 








































i like it ! ^^


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (German-Freak)*








Sick German A1 Scirocco!
The motor setup is sick


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Page 29 owned

















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:11 AM 10-18-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ 
The motor setup is sick









is that motor _*stock*??_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_how can you be so sure it's a euro valence? and not just a piece off of a black kitted car....
pic is awful dark....and you can mount the euro plate holder on any 16v kitted car.
just a question. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The answer is ... yes it is a Euro front valence, I haven't painted to match the car yet, here is some pictures closer up :


















_Modified by 53BGTX at 2:17 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (53BGTX)*

^well all right then, pilgrim...[/john wayne voice]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*

Yes I was right!








_ginster86roc_ thanks for tell me it will fit the stock valance as well.
Now I just need to find one


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*

Yes I was right!








_ginster86roc_ thanks for tell me it will fit the stock valance as well.
Now I just need to find one


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*

Yes I was right!








_ginster86roc_ thanks for tell me it will fit the stock valance as well.
Now I just need to find one


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Yes I was right!








_ginster86roc_ thanks for tell me it will fit the stock valance as well.
Now I just need to find one


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Holy triple-post Batman!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eight-zero scirocco)*

Here is mine. I don't post on the Vortex that much, too busy with the Scirocco.org posts I guess.








But I get to read it once in a while.
I'd like a euro front valence too. Next year.








http://pominville.ca/VW/Marc_Scirocco.jpg


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome looking '83, more pictures please.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*

Sorry guys about the triple-post! 
Anyway _*Mtl-Marc*_ very nice Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_53BGTX_ IM sent!


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 6:14 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Here is mine. I don't post on the Vortex that much, too busy with the Scirocco.org posts I guess.









great picture Marc!!


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
....and you can mount the euro plate holder on any 16v kitted car...... 

*ginster86roc* - 
Not sure if I'm still gonna use it.....How much are these worth? I have one, here's an old pic on the "white" car:











_Modified by Zender at 9:14 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Zender)*

IM sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

HEy guys...im on the canadian parts all the time but finally found the real me LOL..anyways heres my 87 16 valver...2.1 litre with a 1.8 head..garret t3 turbo kit, digi 1 managment...she'll be out in full swing in march.
















[URL]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/8/web/2444000-2444999/2444397_5_full.jpg[/img[/URL]]
[I]Modified by toy_vw at 5:51 PM 10-20-2006[/I]


[I]Modified by toy_vw at 5:52 PM 10-20-2006[/I]


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

Your sig is the Best................ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










*Pop! ha! ha! Canuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


_Modified by northsurveyor at 8:22 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Lets keep this going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

End of season pics







all put away now till next year.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_End of season pics







all put away now till next year.



generally im not a mk2 16v rocco fan as far as looks go. but that thing looks just right! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Matt


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

hey, impulse byer " Awesome looking Scirocco"
This thread is great 1000+ posts







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_









What a sweet backdrop and Scirocco. Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good as always. *impulse byer*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_*What a sweet backdrop* and Scirocco. Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
we don't have foliage like that down here in FL. i gotta drive up to mom's in VA to experience that sort of thing.

*sigh*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Yeah but you don't have to put away the Scirocco for the winter in FL. Take the good with the bad








The Northeast is were it's at this time of year


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

yeah, if i lived 'up nawth' i'd most def shack up the yellow car for the season....much as i'd dislike it.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_yeah, if i lived 'up nawth' i'd most def shack up the yellow car for the season....much as i'd dislike it. 

yup pretty sooon it'll go from this (driving)








to this (garaged)








and this (winterbeater)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

My car is already away, simply because it never made it out this year.


----------



## Jerk Russell (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Heres my daily driver 80 Scirocco.








This one inspired me to buy mine. It was at a local car show.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Jerk Russell)*

mmmmmmmmmm....Home.....sigh..............................................
Beautiful photo!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















sometimes I miss it.....like now......reallly nice Photo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Ontario.....Yours to Discover_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Jerk Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerk Russell* »_Heres my daily driver 80 Scirocco.








This one inspired me to buy mine. It was at a local car show.









Very nice MKI Scirocco, and the one that inspired is not to bad either


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_Heres my 87 16 valver...2.1 litre with a 1.8 head..garret t3 turbo kit, digi 1 managment...she'll be out in full swing in march.
















[IMG]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/8/web/2444000-2444999/2444397_5_full.jpg[/IMG]]

Do you have any motor pictures? Please keep us posted, I can't want to see how she turns out! 
BTW: I fixed your last pictures!


_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:16 AM 10-25-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

*dsr16v* 
Your Scirocco is looking good as always! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








That's the cleanest winterbeater I ever seen


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









That's one super-elaborate flange on the head-side of the turbo manifold!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_








That's one super-elaborate flange on the head-side of the turbo manifold!
















*toy_vw* I think i know where the intake manifold came from. Looks like my old one i sold to CABNFEVR or something like that. Sometimes i wish i had gone turbo but maybe next year still loving the carbs right now


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Umm Carbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*dsr16v* 
Your Scirocco is looking good as always! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








That's the cleanest winterbeater I ever seen










THANKS !!!! I keep debating turning the Gti into a project , but then where, oh where does the madness end.
I can't stand the thought of not driving a dub, but every time I buy one, its fix this, upgrade that, something has to be sacrificed to the [email protected] gods of winter


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_
THANKS !!!! I keep debating turning the Gti into a project , but then where, oh where does the madness end. 

N/P I only wish the Rabbit GTI I have was that clean. I'm Jealous!


----------



## AKScirocco16v (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

my rocco. '88 16v, little over 58k original miles on the clock.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (AKScirocco16v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Welcome aboard.


----------



## AKScirocco16v (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

thanks!


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (AKScirocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKScirocco16v* »_








 
umm is that a plug outlet where your a/c hoses should be?


----------



## AKScirocco16v (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

thats for all my winterization stuff, block heater, oil pan heater. I do live in Alaska you know.


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (AKScirocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKScirocco16v* »_thats for all my winterization stuff, block heater, oil pan heater. I do live in Alaska you know.

Electric shaver, hair dryer, coffe pot, lamp







... ya know... what ever fit's the hole







.... heeheh CLASSIC tho... you sure you shouldn't upgrade to a GFI?


----------



## AKScirocco16v (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (RevIt)*

haha im sorry....but what is a GFI?!?!?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (AKScirocco16v)*

GFI (Ground Fault Interrupter) is the kind of outlet you have in a bathroom with the reset button. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AKScirocco16v (Apr 1, 2005)

haha....wow....thanks. yeah...shoulda known that.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (AKScirocco16v)*

Well I guess there is a first time for everything


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Back from the dead!











_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:04 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Back from the dead!









_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 10:04 AM 10-26-2006_

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

TJ, Where are the pictures of your daily?? Post them up!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Not the best pics at all, but no one has ever taken pictures of any of my cars. and i dont have a good enough camera to take them.
My daily 88 16v
















and my 82 turbo

















_Modified by Scirocco82 at 2:37 PM 10-26-2006_


_Modified by Scirocco82 at 2:41 PM 10-26-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_No one has ever taken pictures of any of my cars.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

you know what i mean about pics of my cars, im in group photos but it looks nothing like yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Scirocco82 at 3:47 PM 10-26-2006_


----------



## 16vnc (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_you know what i mean about pics of my cars, im in group photos but it looks nothing like yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by Scirocco82 at 3:47 PM 10-26-2006_

Too bad you never drive it spinney! Havent seen it around town at all. Im about to put mine away for the winter. We'll gtg next summer for a cruise if its up and running


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (16vnc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vnc* »_
Too bad you never drive it spinney! Havent seen it around town at all. Im about to put mine away for the winter. We'll gtg next summer for a cruise if its up and running









We will need to get together for sure!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

hey, do you have any pics of the bronze car yet?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

Well here is a shot as a tease. This picture is from the PO.








I will snag a few high quality shot tomorrow since I want to go work on it.
I'll post them up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

its since then been properly trimmed and gasket matched...everything starts off ugly


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully tomorrow when it's not raining I can get some pictures.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

TTT


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

What?? Hold up I thought I was the only person that could post pictures from my garage.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

those Hocks are so coming off


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

butch is lookin _damn_ sexy there, mr bee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

Got some pic's yesterday of my 77 (Laguna) chattin' it up with the 81 (Sandy).








Now I just need a garage to fix my other 81 (Cosmos) and start this project.




















_Modified by Sirocco at 6:39 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

my 86 Rocco daily driver 86,000 miles on her



















_Modified by scirockalot8v at 8:39 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

rear shot


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

i like you're wheels
primer roccos rule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (my 82 is sportin two-tone primer







)


----------



## TheCrystalSkull (Aug 9, 2004)

*Scirocco Prime*

One of my buddy's cars, also sportin' the two tone primer, although it's a bit hard to see in this picture.
























My beasties...



















_Modified by TheCrystalSkull at 11:44 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## roccit (Oct 24, 2006)

85 Spray bomb, u have vids on youtube right? in ur videos, it seems like its not running on all cyls.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (roccit)*

I'll post my 81S now that the Cups are on (thanks Poorhouse!). 100% original paint except airdam:
























Enjoy.


----------



## silverocco87 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (echassin)*

Your roc looks amazing! It doesn't get much cleaner than that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (echassin)*








MkI so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

this is the only one i have of me and the rocco at the moment:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (badcvboot)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good.. What suspension you running?? Looks nicely dropped


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good.. What suspension you running?? Looks nicely dropped









x2, im suspension shopping


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

my car:
























$4,000 in paint...


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

i stayed at the shareten at WF, love your car, i had the two-tone (sleeper) turbo rocco in the parking lot.


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

thanks








i remember seeing your car there, i think we were the only two sciroccos at the hotel


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your car is so clean, but I guess 4'G in paint will do that for you


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

yeah things got a little out of hand at the body shop...and i'm still paying for it. oh well, if i didn't spend my money on this i'd just waste it anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (s-rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s-rocc* »_if i didn't spend my money on this i'd just waste it anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















not me.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

a roller


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

So sick so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_
x2, im suspension shopping









hate to dissapoint you guys... but its just cut stock springs


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (badcvboot)*

BOOOO!


----------



## vinayak (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

just got it last week? bumpers are black now. needs some paint. fresh tune up today. 








































hope this is not right. but who knows it looks like it was taken care of till just recently. made its way from santa monica ca. to atlanta ga. 









came with this.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vinayak)*

Looks like a sweet find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Hey, Brian - are you this thread's personal moderator??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

_Hey, Brian - are you this thread's personal moderator?? _
*gamblinfool*
Well I really like seeing everyone Scirocco (new member or old) and since I been on the tex long enough to know that no one reads page 2, I make sure it stay on page 1








So in a way I guess I have


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

hehe - all that means is that I've been checking this thread as much as you have!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_Hey, Brian - are you this thread's personal moderator??
























lets just say he's holdin' the fort down


----------



## e-clown (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*






_Modified by e-clown at 6:55 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (e-clown)*

as always josh, lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_ lets just say he's holdin' the fort down









Thats right I'm holding it down!


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (e-clown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-clown* »_



_Modified by e-clown at 6:55 PM 11-8-2006_

Wow I love your interior! What car did that dash come out of ?


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Beakersloco)*

audi TT


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (loud wagen)*

Damn you beat me to it!



_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 5:59 AM 11-9-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Here is the 86. All pictures are from the PO.
The good, bad & ugly,


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (e-clown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-clown* »_


Are you running a stock radiator??


----------



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Is the Cap on that rear Poly bushing turned upside down ?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (madeyeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madeyeman* »_Is the Cap on that rear Poly bushing turned upside down ?









Yes it is! That is how I got the car. I have already switched them up.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Page 32 Owned


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (madeyeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madeyeman* »_Is the Cap on that rear Poly bushing turned upside down ?









even worse is the rust around the metal bushing cup on the strut tower... got my mk1 jetta gli that way and when i took the suspension apart to inspect the rust the cup just fell off.. they must rust right around the weld for the cup. not a fun fix


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (littledevil34)*

Yeah this fix isn't going to be fun and is going to take some time.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for new owner to post here


----------



## RaboKarabekian (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (madeyeman)*

I really wish this was MINE!!!


TheCrystalSkull said:


> _Modified by RaboKarabekian at 11:17 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (RaboKarabekian)*

i finally got some pics of my buckets








my 88 16v daily
















my turbo g60... better pics soon (one min on my cell phone) this car is away for the winter and getting ready for a 2.0T ABA








sportin two-tone primer, snowflakes, and a sidepipe
























and my goal j/k
















sorry that they're so0o small


_Modified by Scirocco82 at 3:22 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*

photo by euroroc - Marin, County CA


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

Nice







those wheels are sick as well


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

*scirvw16vleo1*, Great looking wheels!, are they BBS?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (53BGTX)*

I was going to ask the same they look like BBS but with a lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

bbs ry 2 piece sold by tire rack back in 97 along with the rs3pcs model . see their ad in the older issues of european car magazine. 
vw specific with a 57.1 hub bore
thanks for the comps guys -


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

What's the width on those bad boys??


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What's the width on those bad boys??

hi Brian- width is 7.5 with a 15mm H&R spacers on the rears


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

Those are definitely sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverocco87 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

Nice! Looks super clean and classy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V16 SS (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (fruitbat03)*

Hey man,I'm looking at Scirocco pics. and saw yours on there. I'm looking for headers for my Scirocco and was wondering what kind those were on your Rocco. Mine is 2.0 16V block with 1.8 16V head. Is yours 2.0 block? That's where I'm running into trouble. I'm being told headers that fit 2.0 16V block will not fit in Scirocco chassis. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (V16 SS)*

We're WOT, here, but this is the answer to your question. It depends on which 2.0L block you have. The 9A 2.0L block from the 90-92, Jetta GLI's, GTI's and Passats are identical in hight to the original 1.8L block. No problems with any kind of interference.
If you're 2.0L block is the ABA block, then yeah, it sits too tall and you're going to have issues running a standard header. If this is the setup you have, your best recourse is to go with something like TT Tunings down pipe that is made for the extra height of the ABA block. 
HTH,
Dave


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

That audi dash in the rocco on page 31 is freakin awesome I can belive how at home it looks in there good work!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

Get this back to page 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Did some cleaning the last few days so here we go.
















Getting ready for this.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (88ssv)*

Oh man nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tell me about it, I am so not ready for this







+
Lets hope it stays mild


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Need to get the bug on the road so I can park the rocco for the winter.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Oh man nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tell me about it, I am so not ready for this







+
Lets hope it stays mild










i cant wait, im picking up my snow tires for my 16v at the end of the week.
:cough: and fixing my e-brake







(brian, thats where you come in)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

Oh Sh*t! Yeah I will look for that tonight









Still need to pick up snows for the daily


----------



## FromMarz (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

















































enjoy rocco peeps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by FromMarz at 8:01 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (FromMarz)*

What steering wheel is that?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (FromMarz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I like this pictures alot! To bad you weren't alittle closer to the bridge.


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

SeXaY!!!!!!!... it's just puuuuuuuuuuuuurrree SEXAY! Yah Baby.. NICE Mk1... Love the skirts


----------



## FromMarz (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_What steering wheel is that?

It's a MOMO VOLANTE, with a Wolfsburg horn button.
Thanks guys for the love!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (FromMarz)*

Cool, thanks.








<--- LOVES wood wheels.
















See?










_Modified by veetarded at 8:14 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Oh hell yeah that wheel is old skool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Cool, thanks.








<--- LOVES wood wheels.
















See?









_Modified by veetarded at 8:14 PM 11-21-2006_

that looks like a grant wheel.
me likey


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

I have wood! (ahem....scuse a me)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I like this one better:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

TOG finished the cabbies! yay!!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_TOG finished the cabbies! yay!!

yuuuup.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

Sick Mike that's your dad's cabby you told me about. That think is uber clean


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

extra







for mike and his clean cars.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

And before it goes away


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Now if I can figure out how to post pic's here I would show my rocco here?!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (markeysscirocco)*

The red button in the upper right corner that says "help" is your friend. As is the search button. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (markeysscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markeysscirocco* »_Now if I can figure out how to post pic's here I would show my rocco here?!

Load your photo at http://www.photobucket.com!
Then you can just add them to your post use the


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Get back up there!
Daily Driver


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

well i painted the rocco so here are some new ones of it. enjoy!









[URL]http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k282/scirockalot8v/Picture041.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]
[IMG]http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k282/scirockalot8v/Picture043.jpg


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirockalot8v)*

fixed that first pic for ya.










_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_well i painted the rocco so here are some new ones of it. enjoy!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirockalot8v)*








Why didn't you tape off or take off items like the door handles, side moldings?? I think it would have look better if those were kept black








The color is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Even if it is only jiggle can!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Let bring this back to page 1


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

how about 2 bad night shots.. got lowered a bit more,added some chrome early bumpers and a old plate ive had laying around for a _few years_
































sorry for the bad pics, i do more working on my cars than i do fun photo op's as of late. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (littledevil34)*

Who cares about the crappy pictures!







Your car is one of my favorite MKI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (88ssv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88ssv* »_Did some cleaning the last few days so here we go.










Whats that sticker that is shaped like a stop sign say ?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*

This vehicle is equipped with a K&N air filter. Don't throw it away, clean, oil and reuse. Or something to that effect, all K&N filters come with that.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_all K&N filters come with that.

The ones Igot never did.:


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

My spare part ´78 GTI:
http://www.kotinet.com/matti.f...6.jpg
http://www.kotinet.com/matti.f...7.jpg


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

A few recent shots of my Scala


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MusicmanUK)*
















I really like this picture! And your car is look good as always!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Bee* »_










REALLY diggin this color choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_This vehicle is equipped with a K&N air filter. Don't throw it away, clean, oil and reuse. Or something to that effect, all K&N filters come with that.

You are correct sir!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
REALLY diggin this color choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks! Even though it is not my car, I did pick the color: Audi Andora red... for the A6 models (99-2004)
The Old Guy liked it alot. It sets off the tan leather well.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MusicmanUK)*










i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those wheels.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (-camber)*

just picked up something to tinker with and bring back to life . 

















and the real wip


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MusicmanUK)*

Very nice pictures MusicmanUK!!!
I like them a lot. I like the Scirocco a lot too. I just love that green, green like the last Scirocco GTII offered.


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:22 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

Nice new toy *Herby 53-akaherby53*
Nice flare work on the Raddo man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







Is it me or does the DS look wider tho?? Maybe I should as if the PS is completed


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Nice new toy *Herby 53-akaherby53*
Nice flare work on the Raddo man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







Is it me or does the DS look wider tho?? Maybe I should as if the PS is completed









i wasnt standing straight on , both sides are 100% the same







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

What is the plan for the back?? 
Are you hoping to have it done for auto-x season?


----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 84SciroccoX-FLOW (Dec 3, 2006)

yea its an amazing car


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Very nice pictures MusicmanUK!!!
I like them a lot. I like the Scirocco a lot too. I just love that green, green like the last Scirocco GTII offered.

Ta








Yep. Pearl Green Effect (LC6V) same as on late GTIIs. One of my favourite VW colours.
Must admit I've always wondered what a Mk2 would look like in the fairly rare Ice Grey Violet that 16v and VR6 Corrados were available in.


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_What is the plan for the back?? 
Are you hoping to have it done for auto-x season? 


it will be done . the rears are getting the same things done . ordering some 15x10's and hoosiers for next year . i still have to finish the 20v gt28r swap and all the wiring for the autronics . 
i would say it is about 30% done right now . but it will be a long winter and i am insluating the garage right now so i dont have to turn the heater on every 10 mins again .


----------



## aukfox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## scirocco8valve (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco8valve)*

^^^^^^^^^
SCHAwing.
Nice body kit. Any plans on painting it body color??


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_
i still have to finish the 20v gt28r swap 

al, you rule







awesome "new" scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think you'll like my setup this spring at auto-x


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_
al, you rule







awesome "new" scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i think you'll like my setup this spring at auto-x









saw you where gonna do a 2L T this time . should be nice . build it up good , we are in the same class next year


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco8valve)*

here is the most recent picture of my rocco. freezing its behind off outside covered in de-ice crap and sand.. and dirt.







and an efed up e-brake







)
but it does have a ski rack now and snow tires and will be driving to mountains quite often this winter


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccostud)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco8valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco8valve* »_


















I like it! KAMEI bodykit


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herby53-akaherby53* »_
saw you where gonna do a 2L T this time . should be nice . build it up good , we are in the same class next year









yup, i have the head at sleepers performance and im going all out.
im also going with megasquirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
same class huh? i should start practicing *now*.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*








So if I bring my Scirocco I would run with you guys too!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

Too bad that's not happening


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

well it should


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*








Maybe this one will be there in STS, To bad it need so much work


----------



## herby53-akaherby53 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

just bring down anything . SM is a really hard class to be competitive in so just come for fun . SM is full of lots of evos and sti's . but a good class . 

i finished 5th out of 14 this year and only did i think 5 events


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (herby53-akaherby53)*

We will see how things go!
Now back up top with more Scirocco pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*work in progress*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: work in progress (jooe)*

Anymore pictures *jooe*
I would love to have a look!


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: work in progress (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Anymore pictures *jooe*
I would love to have a look!









Some old project topics...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1134127
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1399620
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2441763
Project Rust Part 4 soon to come


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: work in progress (jooe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very sick work! I remember reading those post that you just sent.
So







when do you want to fly in and help me


----------



## bighare (May 6, 2004)

*Re: work in progress (85roccoZ400)*









7AM this mornin


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: work in progress (jooe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jooe* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you have my favorite front spoiler, I want one for my '83


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: work in progress (53BGTX)*

There a whole kit on ebay right now! Buy it up!


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: work in progress (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you have my favorite front spoiler, I want one for my '83

I have the whole kit but I dont really like it, it's to sharp and square to harmonise with the mk2's bodylines. The only reason I use the front spoiler is that the factory front was so rusty it could'nt be saved and a new one is too expensive. I'm glad somebody likes it anyway


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: work in progress (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very sick work! I remember reading those post that you just sent.
So







when do you want to fly in and help me










You can send your private Learjet to Karlstad anytime!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: work in progress (jooe)*

Jooe,
Interested in selling the side skirts and rear valance? I would be willing to take them off your hands for the right price.
LMK...
Dave
BTW, Sick build there, bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Want to see this one finished.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: work in progress (jooe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jooe* »_
I have the whole kit but I dont really like it, it's to sharp and square to harmonise with the mk2's bodylines. The only reason I use the front spoiler is that the factory front was so rusty it could'nt be saved and a new one is too expensive. I'm glad somebody likes it anyway

















keep the restoration going!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking at the map, I may have driven threw your town in the '80s, while driving from Stockholm to Oslo


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: work in progress (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_Jooe,
Interested in selling the side skirts and rear valance? I would be willing to take them off your hands for the right price.
LMK...
Dave
BTW, Sick build there, bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Want to see this one finished.









If you come pick it up you can have it all for free!
BTW, Thanks! I also want to see it finished...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: work in progress (jooe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jooe* »_
If you come pick it up you can have it all for free!
BTW, Thanks! I also want to see it finished...









Jooe,
You're such a tease... Charleston, SC is a LONG way from you.














I'll pay for shipping...










_Modified by xavsbud at 6:15 PM 12-7-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: work in progress (xavsbud)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tyrann (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: work in progress (85roccoZ400)*

















Which wheels wil look the best?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: work in progress (Tyrann)*

I think you should rock the first set and send the 2nd set to me!
I am assuming that set is BMW BBS!


----------



## Tyrann (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: work in progress (85roccoZ400)*

It`s BBS, but I`m afraid selling them not is an option...


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco8valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco8valve* »_



















Was this the one that was for sale just a few months back?


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1Scirocco1980)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1Scirocco1980)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

TTT
Scirocco contant
















Pg 35 : OWNED 



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:21 PM 12-13-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

im getting a camera today ill have some up later if my computer doesn't crap out.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What camera are you picking up!!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

just a 5 megapixel junker from raidoshack for $130, 2.4" screen, video with sound, decent memory, its all that i need. im not a professional photographer


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds cool can't wait to see how the pictures turn out!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

i can only hope they're decent


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*

Lets hope so


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

ok here we are....
my 88 16v daily...
























16v w/ cut air box and k&n (new spark wires from my previous problem thread)








my snow tires without the snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








and my summer wheels (beat up with new tires)








now the g60t







rat stylz








the reason i have the steel wheel on the RR (bubble)
















































not bad for an 82 (actual milege, 140 speedo)








my winter car from last year








and a couple of scirocco related cat pics
























i know, both of the rocco's are dirty. i drive the 16v about 1,200 miles per week, and the 82 is off the road for the winter getting ready for an aba head, megasquirt, and alot more goodies. there is only 2k miles on this setup and most of it will be for sale soon, along with a volvo 240 fuel system.
thanks for looking


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*

here's my an 1987 rhd rocco




_Modified by britishrocco at 2:56 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (britishrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britishrocco* »_here's my an 1987 rhd rocco









have i seen this at waterfest??


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

yep every year since 2004


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (britishrocco)*

i talked to you at WF 05' and 06' and i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that car








oh and welcome to the forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Scirocco82 at 6:00 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (britishrocco)*

beautifull car








Is it stored for the winter now?


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

thank's scirocco82, it's in storage since august, and won't come out before june.


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, smashing looking rocco, is it a GTX? so, rhd cars ARE legal in your part of the world.


----------



## RoccotMan (Apr 5, 2001)




----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (britishrocco)*

Great looking RHD Scirocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Did you import this? 


_Modified by 53BGTX at 3:21 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (82, 83, and 84 8V's)*

I only have the 82 and 84 now cuz i had to part the 83 (bought it with no papers







) $300...pretty much got it for the supersprint exhaust system....put ya here's some pics from up north
Here's a few and check out my profile at http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/...ganvw ...it's my okanaganvw.ca profile



























































_Modified by scirocco1800 at 3:55 PM 12-14-2006_


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

What kind of lip spoiler is on that bad boy it is awesome!!!


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*

is that blue rocco one of those Canadian only models with the heated seats and mirrors? and if it's an 8V is it EFI or CIS? I always wondered that but never took the time to research.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Chunks* »_What kind of lip spoiler is on that bad boy it is awesome!!!

I am assuming you are talking about this one








Looks like a euro Corrado spoiler to me








Anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guys for adding to the Sickness!
TJ, Damn man not bad pictures at all!


----------



## platinummk1 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

mine


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (platinummk1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the color, so uber clean.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (platinummk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinummk1* »_mine

















soooo clean. wish my paint was that clean.. blah


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*










*boi-oi-oing*!!!one11!!one









good thing this is the intArweb and y'all can't hear my heavy breathing...
damn that car is tight! beautiful scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wish i had a rolling shot like that.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
wish i had a rolling shot like that.

I think that could be arranged


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

i got bored today so i took a couple more shots


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

Nice man!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*ginster86roc* How do these two picture look!



















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:14 PM 12-16-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








and one of the Scirocco badge that is starting to fall off


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco82* »_the reason i have the steel wheel on the RR (bubble)









Not to get anal, but technically thats a belt shift. Bubbles are when the sidewall is comprimised and air excapes past the nylon belts and the outer layer acts like bubble gum. Belt shifts happens when the belts in the tread start to break and shift slightly causing gross irregualities in the tread surface.
Sorry, can't help it, I'm a tire monkey by trade. Carry on with the Scirocco sweetness.


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_
Not to get anal, but technically thats a belt shift. Bubbles are when the sidewall is comprimised and air excapes past the nylon belts and the outer layer acts like bubble gum. Belt shifts happens when the belts in the tread start to break and shift slightly causing gross irregualities in the tread surface.
Sorry, can't help it, I'm a tire monkey by trade. Carry on with the Scirocco sweetness.









you get the point, im just showing why i have a steelie on. thats all


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco82)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*









Hubba hubba.








I'm guessing it's a GTX with the colour-coded body kit and black bumper. Flash Silver Metallic can look so good on a Rocco at times.
Looks like the UK lost a good one to Canada on that occasion.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (MusicmanUK)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Page 36 Owned


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Photobucket Find


















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:58 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## KRYONE (Mar 1, 2005)

My 81 Scirocco


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (KRYONE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KRYONE* »_My 81 Scirocco









Ok, you gotta send us more pics of this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We need higher resolution as well. You can't make a desktop out of the tiny pics...








Looks like that might be a VR6 stuffed in that engine bay?







And what are those headlights? Please send the bigger pics.








Dave


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (KRYONE)*

Please post more picture!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Please post more picture!









I think I'm afraid to see more...but it's like looking at a train wreck you can't NOT look...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_I think I'm afraid to see more. 

I said nothing about liking it


----------



## disekt (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (fruitbat03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fruitbat03* »_









I gotta find another black one! I finally ran into you on here haha


----------



## disekt (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









Recently aquired... upgrades are forthcoming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (disekt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif guys lets keep them coming!


----------



## sciroket (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

some more...








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2986664


----------



## sciroket (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sciroket)*

and a video....
http://video.google.com/videop...enner
http://video.google.com/videop...enner
http://video.google.com/videop...enner


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sciroket)*

This car is sick


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

TTT for more Scirocco pictures!


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

The two last pics i have from my 83 wolfsburg before i start parting it out and sell the shell..
















Sad memories


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mayerz)*








sorry to hear about the parting out


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Photobucket Find

















_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 1:58 PM 12-18-2006_

That looks a lot like the one that was in "The Golf" magazine many years back. Hmmmm......
Enjoy!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Sirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats a sick article & sick MKI


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*









Is this a newer picture than the article then?


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (madeyeman)*


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Is this a newer picture than the article then?


That would be my guess.
The article was from Dec 2001.
Do you know when the pic's were taken?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_Do you know when the pic's were taken?








I will see when it was added to photobucket!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_*ginster86roc* How do these two picture look!


















my name is ginster86roc *and i approve of this content*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I expect you to take some picture and add them here


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I expect you to take some picture and add them here









roger dodger!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Over & out!


----------



## sciroccojk (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

here's my poor rocco, I sustained a major back injury about a week after buying it last year(still in a brace). so no work has really been done on it. but I never sell my rocco's (so it's in good hands.this is my 5th,and first mark one.. i'm loco for rocco's.


















_Modified by sciroccojk at 11:59 AM 12-27-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccojk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojk* »_here's my poor rocco, I sustained a major back injury about a week after buying it last year(still in a brace). 








Damn man I am sorry to hear about the back injury. Hopefully all is well and you will get out of the brace soon.. 
















The Scirocco doesn't look bad either! No rust








Good luck with the Scirocco once you can get back to work on her.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*
















that a clean lookin 16V


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_















that a clean lookin 16V

No kidding! A red 16V that isn't 12 different colors!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
No kidding! A red 16V that isn't 12 different colors!!

Are you trying to make fun of my Mars red car


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

*No its not Orange... It's just faded!*


----------



## disekt (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







that a clean lookin 16V

Thanks man!


----------



## disekt (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_
No kidding! A red 16V that isn't 12 different colors!!

haha 
well since someone ran into my rear bumper a couple of weeks ago it has a few extra unwanted colors from the oter persons car ....at least until my new euro's come


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (disekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *disekt* »_
Thanks man!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

A work in progress...



















_Modified by Group B at 3:24 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Group B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Group B* »_A work in progress...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like there will be another MKI saved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What will this project be used for??


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like there will be another MKI saved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What will this project be used for??


the p.o. planned on it being a hillclimb car for the now defunct Mt. Washington Hillclimb. I may continue down that path- keeping it a mildly prepped race car. It has no interior at all. It's a very solid car for new england. I found one big rust hole where the rear axle bolts.







A bitch to get at but I can fix it. The 10 colors of primer make it look worse than it is.










_Modified by Group B at 2:55 PM 1-1-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Group B)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sounds like a good plan! 
Also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another CT Scirocco owner!


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

OK here my rocco 86 16v with only 96500 miles


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Group B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Group B* »_A work in progress...

















_Modified by Group B at 3:24 PM 12-31-2006_

Another CT MK1 16v?!?!?!?!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (dubmax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubmax* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I dig the red!


----------



## vent0IIIgirl (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

87 rocco 16v my wheels suck but I'm working on it. It now has euro headlights and full coilover.














http://s116.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vent0IIIgirl)*

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice Car and welcome aboard










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 12:58 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vdubdrivenfool)*

Here is one from before the accident.......


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vdubdrivenfool)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good 
sorry to hear about the accident


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Thanks.....


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vdubdrivenfool)*

No need to thank me the Scirocco speaks for itself


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*









Guess what this is.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*








polo


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_







polo

nope.


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*

looks like a really short fox wagon


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (loud wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loud wagen* »_looks like a really short fox wagon


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yep, it's actually a Gol hatchback. I thought it looked kinda Rocco-esque. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirosto (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirosto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirosto* »_









Must have this hatch


----------



## MusicmanUK (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yep, it's actually a Gol hatchback. I thought it looked kinda Rocco-esque. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was gonna say Gol


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MusicmanUK)*









Scirocco GTS. Richie likes, Richie wants.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Dr Dub UK)*

how does this thread not have a sticky at the top yet?







some of the realest/nicest sciroccos the world has to offer and were still bumpin it up


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_how does this thread not have a sticky at the top yet?







some of the realest/nicest sciroccos the world has to offer and were still bumpin it up

Good question


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (eaturhonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eaturhonda* »_how does this thread not have a sticky at the top yet?







some of the realest/nicest sciroccos the world has to offer and were still bumpin it up

IM sent to Paul requesting sticky at the top on the page!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

a couple new pics for you brian...









































as per the sticky request:
brian... you DO realise that you are the main supporter of this thread, right? it's like this is your own personal thread and you are its' moderator.









behold:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex forums* »_» Topic Participation
1290 posts exist in this topic.
Contributors are ranked most active first. » Close Window


User Posts 
*85roccoZ400 203* 
wolf rocco 57 
Scirocco82 25 
gamblinfool 22 
Michael Bee 17 
ginster86roc 16


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice pictures a few of them are alittle grainy!

_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_
brian... you DO realize that you are the main supporter of this thread, right? it's like this is your own personal thread and you are its' moderator. 









Well If Paul don't sticky or (can't get this sticky) I will keep the moderating going










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 8:13 AM 1-5-2007_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ginsta-man* »_ 
User Posts 
85roccoZ400 203 
wolf rocco 57 
Scirocco82 25 
gamblinfool 22 
Michael Bee 17 
ginster86roc 16


Damn - I can't believe I have 22, err 23, posts in this bad boy...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
Damn - I can't believe I have 22, err 23, posts in this bad boy...























Jeff... Parts whore turned post whore...


----------



## MikeSLC (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xavsbud)*

I was so happy to find the photos of the car that started it all today. I believe this is either aug/sept '98, I still miss it even with a Corrado in the driveway.


----------



## gkscirocco (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MikeSLC)*

heres my mk1 gls 1977 
now running 1.8 16v turbo (needs a remap








like a sns chip but there not replying to my emails







)
hope you like 









































dash change to a bmw 325i type 









I love it and thats all that counts in the end 
well 8 years hard work and a women but still got the scirocco









heres one of a pick up mk2 a had


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gkscirocco)*

well she's not all together but pretty much just put her down on her feet for the first time in about a year looks crazy not on jack stands sorry for the crappy pix hard to shoot in a tight space


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gkscirocco)*

Looks like a sweet Scirocco 1
Anymore pictures of the motor setup??


----------



## gkscirocco (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

























realy need to get some beater pics of the set


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gkscirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much boost do you run?
Est hp>>


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

who me????..im going g60 turbo but right now i have the turbo out and going to break the motor in that way..i'll get some pix on here now








goping with this turbo 
























nothing crazy but i think it should be fun ..not sure if im going to rock the wood wheel..any thoughts???


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool steering wheel but it just doesn't look right in that setup...IMO....


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gkscirocco)*

gkscirocco is that a BMW dash.........


----------



## gkscirocco (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

13 psi i think not got a gauge on it waste gate set at 12/13psi when it was on the quattro 
been waiting to get a chip as it just black smokes all the time know cant get a mot as it is know








220-250 bhp not sure maybe more no ones saying.
german bloke that i got alot of the bits from says 350-410psi not sure about that seens to high


----------



## gkscirocco (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vdubdrivenfool)*

yes mate bmw 325i dash set up








all working too


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gkscirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice man! 
Can't wait to see the final numbers


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

This needs to get bump back to page 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (DustyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DustyGTI* »_









that headliner is pretty sick, is it made of some sort of material or painted on the metal? or did you somehow reproduce the original headliner?
-Matt


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (littledevil34)*

I haven't put up any pics in a while and posted these in reply to another thread.
Enjoy:
























Dave


----------



## DustyGTI (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (littledevil34)*

replaced the original headliner with checkered fabric.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xavsbud)*

Dave,
Your Yellow BBS car is looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Thanks, It needs so much, but no extra time to play with them right now. Hopefully before Cincy. We'll see.
Dave


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_ _Hopefully before Cincy_. We'll see.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am making it out this year!


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

hey 85roccoz400...ur running a 8v turbo car right...well what are you making for HP..and what block are you running???


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (junk87gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junk87gti* »_ur running a 8v turbo car right...well what are you making for HP..and what block are you running???

I'm not sure what I am running for HP, my pants dyno would say I was up over 180-200. I was running between 10-15psi on CIS. 
As for the block 1.8L block with alot of work done to it


----------



## vento vr6 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

some pics of my


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

cool im running a g60 block and head on cis was going to go dig1 but don't have the cash and thing about doing a 1.8t swap soon.....want to atleast make 200 on my g60 set up not sure if i can tho


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (junk87gti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can be done! I sent you an IM. If you ever need a hand let me know I'm in CT!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (junk87gti)*

I am running the G60 motor in one of my cars. The G-Ladder was swapped for a turbo before I bought the car. IIRC the seller stated that it was pushing more like 225 running a chipped digi1 setup. The car is quick, but I have not had it dynoed myself.
HTH


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xavsbud)*


----------



## gkscirocco (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jimmi_james)*

Goes out to all nice cars 
225 from a g60 engine if i know that 2years ago I not sold my one and gone 16vt


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

here some pics of my mk2 gtx 
































and this is how she's waiting for now,
im almost done with a motorswap


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*

Nice GTX man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Since no sticky yet I well bump this back up!


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ahh why not, i will post up a cupple...
my daily...








still working on this one


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dave The Daily looks good as always
And I can't wait to see the blue beast finished


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

thanks for the love


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Are you going to make out to CINCY in one of the too


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

yes i'm hoping


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*








I hope my project will be done in time for the trip out








Rule # 1


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Weeee!


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

circa 1998. R.I.P. Mars Red BBS Scirocco. It was a fun and long relationship.









current project: 1979 Mk1 Indiana Red Scirocco, 2.0L 8V crossflow ,OBD2, with 5 spd 9A conv.,new paint/body work











_Modified by Loshambo at 11:28 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## J-hood (May 27, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









2.0 swap in progress.


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

at our local junkyard








we had a funny day there 
XD
































the red one is golf mk2 - they put it back to get the engine out of the porsche ( i bet with a friend 2 weeks ago that this engine away when we go there another time - and yes , its away







) 








after that , we went to KFC







miammi


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

This might be a crazy question since shipping would be a killer but to you come across wiperless small wing hatches??


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

i can have a look if you want to


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_This might be a crazy question since shipping would be a killer but to you come across wiperless small wing hatches??

I'm intrested in just the glass form a non rear wiper car...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (German-Freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Freak* »_i can have a look if you want to









Yes please could you!


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

Hallo! German-freak, Es tut mir lied, Ich nehme Mk1 vor und hinter Stossstange, danke! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hah Mein Deutsch ist so la la...


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Euro bumpers! any euro bumpers??


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

theres no MK1 there :/
and i can also have a look for the Euro Bumpers !


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*insert smartass remark here*

Just realized I've never posted in this thread.
the car, when I got it.








There was a time when I had a roofrack...








The most recent pic..


----------



## J-hood (May 27, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (FlyRoccoFly)*

i love seeing that


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (J-hood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-hood* »_i love seeing that

Seeing what?


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (German-Freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Freak* »_theres no MK1 there :/
and i can also have a look for the Euro Bumpers ! 








What about some of those Dein Partner Polizei stickers, maybe some license plates...
uhh, some cool german VW shirts hah anything hah


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

quick update, i will have a whole post full of progress pics when shes done:


----------



## Roccos_rock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

*G-rocco* & *mr.brown *both your scirocco are sick!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can wait to see that silver Scirocco completed!
Lastly ummm Alpine White http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_quick update, i will have a whole post full of progress pics when shes done:

























Alright more hot ass rocco's







It seem's that every year there are one or two more in or around the GTA.
Some wheels i bought but don't really like them for the car and can't fit them on the rocco with adapter's et10 is to much







they are 4x114.3 but they will go on the golf instead.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_









Those wheels look cool!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Those wheels look cool! 

^ x2 - I'd hit those in a second!


----------



## der wagen (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Here's the only pic I have on line of my old rocco...
Damn I miss that thing! 











_Modified by der wagen at 9:23 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (der wagen)*

Great picture! *der wagen* what happen to it?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Great picture! *der wagen* what happen to it?

x 2


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (Memories of the fall,perfect Scirocco driving weather*

I am getting spring fever pretty bad right now.[


_Modified by mopszy at 7:47 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

sweet exhaust setup!


----------



## purplenerple (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (Fleischwagen)*

the unit:
















yes, these were taken with a camera phone.


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (purplenerple)*

Very nice, more pictures please, I like Mk1 Scirocco's, even though I don't own one.


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

mmm le sex.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

To the top
4 in a row:


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*

Your newest Scirocco is a '81 or '82?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Wow!!!! Would love a set of these...they're somethin' else..Wow!!!


----------



## Jud Lynch (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (purplenerple)*

need better wheel shot!
Please post!
Thanks


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_Your newest Scirocco is a '81 or '82?

Paper's say 82. All the part's I saw were 81. Have to check the VIN.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
Paper's say 82. All the part's I saw were 81. Have to check the VIN.

Could it be a late 81 production, but sold in the begin of 82? 
My 85 Scirocco was built 8/1984


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_Wow!!!! Would love a set of these...they're somethin' else..Wow!!!
































i had the only set i had ever seen when i got mine early last year.. but as of late a bunch of the 15" style have been popping up.. i have the only set of 14's ive ever seen in these wheels. the 14's seem to be a bit more flat faced than the 15's but are def. unique wheels to say the least!


----------



## vento vr6 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

http://img208.imageshack.us/my...6.jpg
same rims as mine


_Modified by vento vr6 at 11:30 AM 1-25-2007_




_Modified by vento vr6 at 11:41 AM 1-25-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (vento vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento vr6* »_http://img208.imageshack.us/my...6.jpg
same rims as mine

niiiiice. your car was one of the sets i was referencing. another set of 15's.. hope i never bend or mess up one of mine or im screwed!!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_My 85 Scirocco was built 8/1984

Usually, a production year goes from July/August of the previous year to the following June/July. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So an 85 model would be built from 8/84 to 7/85.


----------



## Jud Lynch (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jud Lynch)*











_Modified by Jud Lynch at 10:38 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## roccospeed (Jan 18, 2001)

*loving* the dish...
nice car!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Jud Lynch)*

_Jud Lynch _ car is looking good as always








I sent you an IM!


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I hope mine turns out looking that good!


----------



## der wagen (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

I sold it back in '96...I'd love to find out what happened to it after I sold it. I had some good times in that car. Lots and lots of canyon racing.
Seeing all these clean roccos is making me want to go and pick one up and start all over again.
Are euro bumper and headlights still available?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (der wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der wagen* »_Are euro bumper and headlights still available?









Of course they are out there







, just more rare and more expensive, even NOS if your lucky.


----------



## scrcc2 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

some older pics
















some newer pics



















































_Modified by scrcc2 at 4:31 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (scrcc2)*

Omg..One of my favorite rocs,looks good and great color!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (xoticrocc)*

My summer fun...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scrcc2)*

Oh yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

That BLUE is soooo cooool!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Just traded my 93 Corrado SLC project for a beautiful 1988 ROCCO.......


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (Memories of the fall,perfect Scirocco driving weather (mopszy)*

Am I really asking too much to find a '75 as clean as this?








And with Ronal R8s no less!
If you ever want to sell mopszy, let me know!









_Quote, originally posted by *mopszy* »_I am getting spring fever pretty bad right now.[




http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Jud Lynch (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vdubdrivenfool)*

You made the right move. Nice ride
I also traded my 93 Corrado to pic up my Rocco!


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (Jud Lynch)*

I love both Corrados and Sciroccos!!!!!
I currently have a clean 87 and the newly acquired 88.Also have an 88 16V Cabby and a 90 Corrado......Might be picking up a few more Corrados this weekend as well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thomr (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Jud Lynch)*









Just picked it up not too long ago.. 87 16v billsteins, falken tires... turbo being fabbed as we speak (just picked up my welder tonight).. Painting it some shade of white I think.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (thomr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To all the new Scirocco poster.... 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really like the silver gauges...


----------



## glxtasy (Mar 14, 2000)

Not sure how to post my photos here, so here is my cardomain link.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2578311


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (glxtasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxtasy* »_Not sure how to post my photos here, so here is my cardomain link.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2578311

Let me try posting them for you.......
































Nice car BTW!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

My scirocco pics of the day


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*

my freezing poor car
















i know it's dirty, i was gonna wash it but freezing temps don't really help with getting that done


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_My scirocco pics of the day


















WOW!!!!!!!






















Do you have a digital image of it????
This would make a GREAT print for a T-shirt with a cool slogan or the Mk1 Scirocco font under it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

here is anouther picture
a littlebit dusty at the time but she is clean now


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Damn Im getting Spring Fever bad today........


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (dsr16v)*









peek-a-boo!
_i seeee yoooouuu...._







<--okay so i hang out with my 11mo boy a lot.


----------



## vwleadfoot (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_
WOW!!!!!!!






















Do you have a digital image of it????
This would make a GREAT print for a T-shirt with a cool slogan or the Mk1 Scirocco font under it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


It is done in digital form.
This is a sticker, stuck to my bedroom wall. I have more of them. Im me. 
OWNED!










_Modified by vwleadfoot at 11:27 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_This is a sticker


see brian, i thought by your first pic....that this was drawn/traced up on the wall by an overhead projector + sharpie pens.

i sawr the pens in the foreground:









looks cool for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*









Yes that is hawt!


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwleadfoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwleadfoot* »_
It is done in digital form.
This is a sticker, stuck to my bedroom wall. I have more of them. Im me. 
OWNED!









Ohh! Pick me! Pick me!









_Modified by vwleadfoot at 11:27 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

Geez - this slipped all the way to page 6???!








Here's one from the old skewl NorCal GTG we just had. And look for a major retrospective thread from me soon.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_Geez - this slipped all the way to page 6???!










Sorry I forgot I was the mod to this thread...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Sorry I forgot I was the mod to this thread...









slacker


----------



## glxtasy (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: Vintage Rocs in the Fog pictures*

http://www.cardomain.com/membe...l.jpg
http://www.cardomain.com/membe...l.jpg
Here's a few pics from Rocs in the Fog about 4 years ago (just before my rocco went back to all white)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
slacker 

True is I been to busy whore up the CINCY 2007 page


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_Geez - this slipped all the way to page 6???!








Here's one from the old skewl NorCal GTG we just had. And look for a major retrospective thread from me soon.

















Wow that white Mk1 on ATS cups is a beauty. Can anyone tell me what size tyre is on those? Looks spot on. Guessing they're 15x7"? But what tyre?


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (chopperoli)*

Thank you. The tires are 195/50/15, and the wheels are 15x7 w/ 28 mm offset.


----------



## AspenelsRocco16v (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (JRingham)*









a little carl birthmark salute


----------



## dag-sabot (Mar 8, 2007)

_Modified by dag-sabot at 4:58 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Vintage Rocs in the Fog pictures (glxtasy)*


----------



## silverocco87 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (dag-sabot)*

Nice car man! Nice dog too! Plus some ill graff! Sciroccos and Pitbulls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dag-sabot* »_

















_Modified by dag-sabot at 4:58 PM 3-8-2007_



_Modified by silverocco87 at 6:14 PM 3-9-2007_


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (silverocco87)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

Not mine:


----------



## Mk1Power (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Eh its a couple years old, but here is a pic of what the car looks like now! Snowy, BUT clean haha.


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Just fitted the coilovers this morning..


----------



## Mk1Power (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

Wow man, that looks real sweet. I am really begninning to miss NOT having a body kit. I kinda wanna strip my 16v kit off one of these days and go comepletely clean...then maybe not. Looks real nice though...very "slammed". Yep, coilovers are FUN...I just put a set on my rocco this past summer and like 'em a lot! Cheers


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (mr.brown)*

Well played Sean! Now ditch the 5 spokes and the hatch spoiler and it'll be


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

some from this weekend


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (German-Freak)*

Are those Polo steel wheels?


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

















This picture makes me miss Germany a lot !


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not mine:

















that was mine a couple months ago.
looks different now.








should be putting the wheels back on soon(its warming up).


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

Yes , they are - 13" Polo Steelies ...








got them for 30 €, only for winter mode - im lookin forward to buy a new set of wheels


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (German-Freak)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*

Alpine White... + so fresh and clean clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Alpine White... + so fresh and clean clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks








the color is decieving until you see it "live"
its actually audi metallic white pearl w/more white added and some House of Kolors Ice pearl
it looks like a plain white until the sun hits then you need








too bad the color is better than the application though


----------



## Mickey Marrows (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (Sirocco)*

Quote, originally posted by 85roccoZ400 » 
Is this a newer picture than the article then?

That would be my guess.
The article was from Dec 2001.
Do you know when the pic's were taken?
I took those photo's last August. Its been in storage for nearly 6 years! watch out for a PVW report soon....


_Modified by Mickey Marrows at 3:49 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Mickey Marrows)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be look for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schmuck (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

been lurkin around, saw this, guess I'll play, although quite late.








nothin really done to it, it just keeps on goin


----------



## ANCIENT (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (schmuck)*


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (ANCIENT)*

A few more pics taken this week.........


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (ANCIENT)*

That green car is cool, really cool.


----------



## ANCIENT (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (mopszy)*

Thank you. Plans to upgrade the car a lot more than it looks now.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ANCIENT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thats death-trap old ride correct


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (schmuck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schmuck* »_been lurkin around, saw this, guess I'll play, although quite late.


_never_ too late. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANCIENT (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Yes it is. Now it's ANCIENT's new ride.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ANCIENT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## karmanndubs6292 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Here's a few of mine. Nothing special, 1982 8V. It's now my nephews car.
















This is my fathers 1987 16V. We saved it from a salvage yard. It doesn't quite look like this anymore, 500 miles a week for about 7 years takes its toll.
















Great lookin' cars...keep this thread up and going!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (karmanndubs6292)*

3 spokes FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmanndubs6292 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_3 spokes FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!









At the time they were cool,







not to mention cheap







. They were also a carry over from my wrecked '81.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (karmanndubs6292)*

just a quick teaser for right now


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (karmanndubs6292)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karmanndubs6292* »_
At the time they were cool,







not to mention cheap







. They were also a carry over from my wrecked '81.

oh I know... you just don't see them around much anymore!


----------



## karmanndubs6292 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
oh I know... you just don't see them around much anymore! 

Yeah, just another wheel gone out of style.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (karmanndubs6292)*

i just noticed your in OK...
how far are you from OKC ?


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (karmanndubs6292)*

A family photo







......


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

amazing... collection!! 
got any close up pics of the red one?!?! that paint job looks smooove!


----------



## karmanndubs6292 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_i just noticed your in OK...
how far are you from OKC ?

I now live in Moore which is a suburb of OKC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (karmanndubs6292)*

Thanks, here is an old pic.......


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

I swapped all the EURO stuff to the silver car........


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

the silver one ain't too shabby either... I was just impressed w/ the RED on the red car... it's not ORANGE or better yet PINK


----------



## sciroccojunky (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdrivenfool* »_I swapped all the EURO stuff to the silver car........

















Your silver car is awesome. Perfect. Classic wheels, euro'd out. 
Nice.


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojunky)*

Thanks alot!








I am going to buy some clear turns and need to do a little paint touch up but she is getting there!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vdubdrivenfool)*

Since there are always new face around...


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

some new pics i took today at work...


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

^ fak yea!


----------



## TTpeter (Mar 1, 2007)

my whip


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*












_Modified by SR-71 at 11:42 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (SR-71)*

A recent pic w/ mk3 lip


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sciroccos4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4life* »_A recent pic w/ mk3 lip

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's looking good... 
Lovin the Team Scirocco Plate... That's a nice touch


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Cool. I used to have one of those "team scirocco" plates, argh but tis gone. I do have a bunch of other wierd team scirocco stuff though. Nice car! Michael


----------



## raystaggs (Jan 9, 2007)

Stormy weather over here in Blighty for the Bank holiday weekend...










_Modified by raystaggs at 7:59 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (raystaggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raystaggs* »_Stormy weather over here in Blighty for the Bank holiday weekend...










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice looking Storm there sir








Are you on the http://sciroccoregister.co.uk ?
- If you haven't been there, check it out I'm there







, several times a month


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

1984 karmann edition 
























I got her 1 week ago, and i think im in love








_Modified by Scirocco Manifesto at 2:41 PM 5-30-2007_


_Modified by Scirocco Manifesto at 2:43 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (1bd81roccoS)*

Nice picture there, *1bd81roccoS* would to see the rest of the car








- You have an IM


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (53BGTX)*








shes for sale, but here you go


----------



## DrewL (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

The state of affairs as we speak:


















_Modified by DrewL at 7:57 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (DrewL)*

Finally out this spring.[]


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (mopszy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mopszy* »_Finally out this spring.[]

props for a unique mk1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Nogaro-Green)*

any color photos?


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_any color photos?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Nogaro-Green)*


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Nogaro-Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nogaro-Green* »_

















wow


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (206vw)*

For the NEWB


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_For the NEWB

brian has huge noobs .... i've seen em


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
brian has huge noobs .... i've seen em










TMI dude...TMI....


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_

TMI dude...TMI....

















bahqahahhahahhahhhaa


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
brian has huge noobs .... i've seen em









jeezz guys


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

Couple recent pics of mine from the show last weekend.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_










I'm http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifing it


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*

Ok ladies, this is a completly original 78 Scirocco owned by some crazy awesome old dude








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and this............







Is my long time ago sold







'84 8v....god I loved that car (I hate bills)


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (4RingsRuleALL)*


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (northsurveyor)*


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_
























Was that black Rocco at Waterfest a couple years ago?


----------



## 86Sir.Rocco (Oct 13, 2006)

project








parts car








the prize my parts car won... only scirocco in class and didnt have my other scirocco at the time


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (86Sir.Rocco)*


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

most recent pic of the rocco primered ready for paint


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

more !


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

ttt


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mopszy)*


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Scirocco Manifesto)*

A trip down memory lane...
My first Cosmos 81 S and second "S" 
circa ~2000
















Coming out of the Corkscrew at Laguna Seca...


----------



## AnthonyT (Sep 28, 2006)

*'Rocco Rally*

This is my 81 at the 2006 Rally of the Tall Pines.










_Modified by AnthonyT at 3:43 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## hasenpfeffer (May 23, 2002)

87 Arctic Blue 16v


















_Modified by HASENPFEFFER at 6:46 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (HASENPFEFFER)*

84 Pewter Grey(LA7Y) auto-x beast scirocco


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

84 Rocco








84 Rocco plus a deer at 110 km/h
















86 Rocco (soon receive a 53k 1.7liter)


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TheWinterBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWinterBeater* »_









going offroad?


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (simon_C)*

I sure do! Ask my wife, we ripped out my fuel lines the first weekend we started dating 4 years ago! If a car can't take some abuse and ask for more, I don't want to own it...


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheWinterBeater)*


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (motorlager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorlager* »_ 










This dude really needs to paint his bodykit.


----------



## 16V-scirocco (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_
This dude really needs to paint his bodykit.
















Yes...but I have to be honest. It just isn't going to be happening anytime soon. Ruben just poked me to see what state it was all in, and although the car is running great and still has a fresh (~300 miles) motor in it, I just don't get time to drive it, let alone work on it. I truely had the best intentions of getting the body kit finished and painted this summer. That didn't happen and now it's already cold and rainy.
Lots of stuff (excuses) going on, all good stuff, it just leaves less time for the Scirocco.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Two-Point-Oh16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Two-Point-Oh16V* »_
Yes...but I have to be honest. It just isn't going to be happening anytime soon. Ruben just poked me to see what state it was all in, and although the car is running great and still has a fresh (~300 miles) motor in it, I just don't get time to drive it, let alone work on it. I truely had the best intentions of getting the body kit finished and painted this summer. That didn't happen and now it's already cold and rainy.
Lots of stuff (excuses) going on, all good stuff, it just leaves less time for the Scirocco.









C'mon, Craig - you make enough $$ that can you afford to have someone else do it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (motorlager)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 11:09 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_
C'mon, Craig - you make enough $$ that can you afford to have someone else do it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I did...but now I just bought another house. My wife would KILL me if I told her I wanted to divert our newly budgeted income towards the Scirocco.
I actually did bring it to a body shop during the summer. The guy just wanted to make it totally perfect and wanted way too much to do it. I should just paid the shop that painted my car the $800 he asked for a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (Two-Point-Oh16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Two-Point-Oh16V* »_
Yes...but I have to be honest. It just isn't going to be happening anytime soon. Ruben just poked me to see what state it was all in, and although the car is running great and still has a fresh (~300 miles) motor in it, I just don't get time to drive it, let alone work on it. I truely had the best intentions of getting the body kit finished and painted this summer. That didn't happen and now it's already cold and rainy.
Lots of stuff (excuses) going on, all good stuff, it just leaves less time for the Scirocco.









Scirocco's are a life long pursuit/hobby for most of us and we get to them when we can...Ruben of all people represents that probably the best. 
Just be sure to drive it now and again so ya' don't loose the spirit.








Congrats again on the house, hope to check it out next summer sometime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Sirocco)*

ANOTHER house?? Like as in a second house, or an upgrade? Either way, congrats!

_Quote, originally posted by *Two-Point-Oh16V* »_
I did...but now I just bought another house. My wife would KILL me if I told her I wanted to divert our newly budgeted income towards the Scirocco.
I actually did bring it to a body shop during the summer. The guy just wanted to make it totally perfect and wanted way too much to do it. I should just paid the shop that painted my car the $800 he asked for a couple of years ago.









That's why we have credit cards!







Besides, don't YOU bring home the lion's share?? Just cough it up and get it done while you don't have the time to drive it. Then you won't miss it while it's gone!


----------



## Two-Point-Oh16V (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamblinfool* »_ANOTHER house?? Like as in a second house, or an upgrade? Either way, congrats!


Yes, we decided to take advantage of the depressed marketplace and stretch ourselves by purchasing a vacation home. I've been up there the past two weekends in a row, and my wife will be up there again this weekend. I'm at home with both kids trying to watch some football this weekend


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_hey people lets just see pics of your rocco's does not matter what they look like



















_Modified by GLi_Luva at 3:41 PM 10-12-2007_


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GLi_Luva)*

flat black it for the 10 dollars it would cost so it doesn't look like total ****, you look like a ***** with the body kit like that.


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bones 16v* »_flat black it for the 10 dollars it would cost so it doesn't look like total ****, you look like a ***** with the body kit like that.








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GLi_Luva)*

Really. Is there a pic of your car somewhere mr. negative?


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (88ssv)*









no more spacers








and yours truly is whoring himself on the right


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (TheWinterBeater)*


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (g60-inside)*


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (g60-inside)*

Probably recycled in this thread, but WTH...


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Older pic, fresh wax...still need some "nice euro bumpers"


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (8716valver)*

man, those wheels are friggin sexy!. screw euro bumpers tho. I say you should shorten your NA bumpers like I did


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Well not everyone is that talented


----------



## DeltaMike (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*

heres my burden....


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*OMG I check in tonight and it's all locals posting.*

I need to get a new cat for my Scirocco, and hope tp get to it one day soon. Trying to decide if a 16V 
253 154S CATALYTIC CONVERTER/DOWNPIPE for SCIROCCO 16V
Finest aftermarket downpipe/catalytic converter on the
market. Stainless steel. would work.
I have a euro manifold, and a jetex exhaust with a slip fitting 3 bolt flange adaptor. This would be instead of a cat with the triangle 3 bolt flanges on each side.
Any idea's if this will work? Haven't had time to contact techtonics yet.

Craig, Where is your vacation home?


_Modified by JRingham at 12:21 AM 10-14-2007_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: OMG I check in tonight and it's all locals posting. (JRingham)*

John - I'm pretty sure TT will fab it to any configuration. At the very minimum you can have TT send you an extra triangular flange and have that welded to the Jetex. That's what I did with my supersprint system... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitbytom (Oct 2, 2006)

Mine.
















And before anyone asks, no it does not drive very well.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (whitbytom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitbytom* »_Mine.
















And before anyone asks, no it does not drive very well.









I can has your wheels?








love alleycats. wish they werent so hard to find here...


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (whitbytom)*

are those mk3 rub strips? if they are thats smart how much trimming did they need?


----------



## whitbytom (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (eaturhonda)*

No, they are original dealer fit rub strips from 1982. If you look carefully they have scirocco written on the rear part of the strip. Never seen em before I bought this.
The allycats are cool, but the car can't be driven on UK roads at that height, so they aren't staying


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_here i found a few pics of my car on the net my darn pic hosting place wont let me link 

























this is YOur car? what kindof body kit is on that? your front end looks awesome!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

thats my secret junkyard near me,ill post all the pics up here.


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85spraybomb)*


----------



## Deutsche-Bag (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85spraybomb)*

Here are some pics of my rocco from H2O.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_










The dash in this one looks pretty good. How much would you want to pull it and ship it to me??


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_thats my secret junkyard near me,ill post all the pics up here.



















Interesting I picked up a hatch just like this one above, same color and with wiperless glass, last week in Florida








This place been mentioned by *85spraybomb* before, the guy that owns this place just collects these cars and won't sell any of them


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco Manifesto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco Manifesto* »_Well not everyone is that talented










well I take that as a compliment, but I really think that anyone with some patience and the right tools can do it.
--- sorry forgot to include pic:










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 12:46 AM 10-17-2007_


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

where is that junk yard at???? 
i would love to know


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*

these pictures are about 4-5 years old... with any luck, the resurrection starts tomorrow.


















_Modified by regrind at 12:47 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (regrind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *regrind* »_these pictures are about 4-5 years old... with any luck, the resurrection starts tomorrow.


awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr lee)*









is it OK to keep posting pics of my own car?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
is it OK to keep posting pics of my own car?


It's a common phenomenon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
is it OK to keep posting pics of my own car?


Yes, but you might be called a pic whore eventually.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Yes, but you might be called a pic whore eventually.









Eventually???


----------



## Ken Hill (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*



JonnyPhenomenon
is it OK to keep posting pics of my own car?
[/QUOTE said:


> With a car as beautiful as yours, yes.


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Ken Hill)*

My Old 88' 16V Unfortunately suffered a semi-truck wheel and tire collision. RIP!
















My old 86' Parts car, now belongs to my little sister as a winter driver.








My latest toy. Plans include a resto someday.


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Rocko'sEuroGTi)*

NIce! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Rocko'sEuroGTi)*

Are those Ronal R8's with a polished lip? cool.


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco75)*

Yup, 15x7s with the polished 1" lip. Takin em to the grave


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Rocko'sEuroGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocko’sEuroGTi* »_...Takin em to the grave









I would too!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Deutsche-Bag)*









More picture please









_Quote, originally posted by *Deutsche-Bag* »_Here are some pics of my rocco from H2O.










Sweet car


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

Kamei Mars Red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRCorrado'S (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

kamei x1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VRCorrado'S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRCorrado’S* »_kamei x1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, and they sell for cheap in Europe...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Not mine, obviously.


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Not mine, obviously.

















I think it needs some smoked side markers


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_








is it OK to keep posting pics of my own car?


YES..
Your car is total money. I love the results of your hard work


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*

a few years ago:








pretty nice, but not what I really had in mind:








much better than how I found it:
(scanned photograph 2003)









You gotta have proper ingredients - suspension drop and wheels to go with your theme:















Well, of course it has some mods under the hood
















take it out for a shakedown run.. A few shakey things need to be addressed
(compare to scanned "before" pic above)








just a little more retro shine








that was the only instance I used a back-dated part. Most was updated:
new stainless KWs and 1983 Rabbit brakes
















At this time that is my presentation of my project so far to the Scirocco forum. I must take more pictures.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Loshambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loshambo* »_I must take more pictures.
 
Yes, you really must. And post them quickly.
The car is looking awesome, Eric. You have done a beautiful job with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## vwsquirrel (Dec 22, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xavsbud)*


----------



## volkshead18 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwsquirrel)*

<center>
























































































































</center>


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

1987 Scirocco 1.8l 16V- no factory a/c,no radio option, purchased at Ron Price Motors SSF, CA Dec of 87
20th B'day coming up!













_Modified by scirvw16vleo1 at 11:25 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirvw16vleo1* »_My 87 Scirocco 1.8l 16V- no factory a/c,no radio, purchased at Ron Price Motors SSF, CA in Dec of 87
20th B'day coming up!









Wutup, Leo?!
Definitely one of the top 5 white 16v's out there! Love those 15" wheels btw!


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

wait, no radio? like, factory no radio or it was removed?


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

<table style="width:194px;"><tr><td align="center" style="height:194px;background:url(http://picasaweb.google.com/f/img/transparent_album_background.gif) no-repeat left"></td></tr><tr><td style="text-align:center;font-family:arial,sans-serif;font-size:11px">Desktop</td></tr></table>
Wonder if that worked?


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (volkshead18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkshead18* »_










I used to see this Rocco all the time in Woonsocket on Manville Road. I stopped posting about it in the _New England regional forum "spotted" thread_ since I never got a response back. Is it yours?
-Jeff


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (89GLI16V)*

Wow!!!! now that's a beautiful colour combo!!!!One gorgeous Ride you have there Sir.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by northsurveyor at 9:05 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*











_Modified by Colamjam at 7:04 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*












_Modified by Colamjam at 7:06 AM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (red16vman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red16vman* »_wait, no radio? like, factory no radio or it was removed?

not removed.
VW Basic option = no A/C, no radio(pre-wired -4x6 are included). a plastic shelf fills the radio console.


----------



## volkshead18 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*

saw this post and had to post mine...lol stuck it on a few months back
<center>








</center>










_Modified by volkshead18 at 1:18 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## volkshead18 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vw16v88)*

yeah that was my car....crashed it i think last year..sold everthing off it and bout a 20th gti...but i missed the rocco so bad i had to find another one.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_









thats a sick sticker...also i love the enthusiast quote in your sig, where is that from??
oops almost forgot a contribution..










_Modified by VWralley at 1:46 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VWralley)*









thats all i got.... i need a camera


----------



## volkshead18 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (tacothesurerocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tacothesurerocco* »_








thats all i got.... i need a camera

sweet







is this photo from h20? the suit looks familiar


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (volkshead18)*



















_Modified by regrind at 6:14 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
thats a sick sticker...also i love the enthusiast quote in your sig, where is that from??


Something like what Memphis said in Gone in 60 Seconds.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

up!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*












_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:30 AM 10-29-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (volkshead18)*


----------



## 16V-scirocco (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

nice wheels, but the car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V-scirocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*




























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:30 AM 10-30-2007_


----------



## volkshead18 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

























what size wheels? looks like 16x8?? i like it!







i like smaller wheels but this works.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoman#11 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (volkshead18)*

Hello Rocco fans im new to the site .Been reading and liking what Ive been reading.Ive got a 85 Scirocco with a 2.0 16v thats .o40 over with the1.8 head thats been ported and shaved .o30 off.BIG cams ruffly 310 intake and 330 exhaust to take care of the Honda problem lol..and a 100 shot of nos..HnR springs,tectonic down pipe.flowmaster 2 1/2 pipe with high flow res.I did have a spec.stage 2 clutch but my Scirocco ate it up..now Im back to the stock one..I would show pics but cant get the pics on the site so if anyone can tell me how that would be awsome..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccoman#11)*

Welcome home, please wipe your feet, the carpet is new.
As for pictures, hit the yellow mountain icon, you should get an img tag like this:
[ I M G ] and link to jpg picture here [ / I M G ]


----------



## Sciroccoman#11 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*










I hope this works


----------



## Sciroccoman#11 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoman#11)*









another try......sorry for the wasted space!


----------



## Sciroccoman#11 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoman#11)*










Sorry I needed to try one more time. I do not know how to find the link to the picture.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

Haha! Giftig is Dutch for poisonous







Right on!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Wierd that it's on a german site with a german plated car in the background but that word is Dutch for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good find Marc!


----------



## Sciroccoman#11 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoman#11)*

http://www.autohaus-vw.com/pro...m.htm 
Well I cannot figure out finding the link to the photo but here is a link to some photos at my buddy's shop of my scirocco.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoman#11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoman#11* »_ http://www.autohaus-vw.com/pro...m.htm 
Well I cannot figure out finding the link to the photo but here is a link to some photos at my buddy's shop of my scirocco.

Fixed that for 'ya!


----------



## Sciroccoman#11 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Thanks !! and how did you do it .Dose it make a difference if its from the comp. or internet.
Thats my old spry paint job..now its rustoliem black..
and do you like the killer trike the Rerocco with the 20v turbo on it..


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccoman#11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccoman#11* »_Thanks !! and how did you do it .Dose it make a difference if its from the comp. or internet.
Thats my old spry paint job..now its rustoliem black..
and do you like the killer trike the Rerocco with the 20v turbo on it..

You have to post the pictures on a website first.
Then, click on the image button.
Go to your website, click on the picture to get a fullsize one...then rightclick that picture and in the properties window that pops up you can see the URL.
Simply copy this in between the 2 [.img]http://....[./img] and voila!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
Wierd that it's on a german site with a german plated car in the background but that word is Dutch for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good find Marc!

Thanks, but except for the Zender wing, I think it is ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Thanks, but except for the Zender wing, I think it is ugly. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









+1^
you forgot the wiperless glass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sciroccoman#11 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

...myspace.com/sciroccoman
Check out my VWs


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
+1^
you forgot the wiperless glass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Forgot the wiperless glass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

Some more MK1s


























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:28 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

MK1 or MK2?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

I say MKI, but it is just a guess based on that b-pillar.
Dave


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

Jeer i say MkII based on cat's expression. he longs for a MkI though.
This cat is happy though:








Likes spaghetti








No going back!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xavsbud)*


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

few new photos
























thanks for the ps spence


----------



## chemikas (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by chemikas at 7:45 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

ttt


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16vROCCO20vGLI)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ft6crt)*

mine
















and not mine, but toys for tots scirocco action


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My car as of 5pm tonight...


----------



## 16V-scirocco (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


----------



## ukrocc (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## ukrocc (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (ukrocc)*

I am sorry, but I just don't understand this whole "make a scirocco trailer" thang.
Michael


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco75)*

i dont understand the put a hitch on my scirocco thing


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

Some people can't afford a fun car and a work car at the same time. I've hauled kitchen vanities in the back of my 84 rocco! Before I hit the deer, I took lumber, shingles, fascia, soffit, air compressors and more. I was considering a trailer hitch for the 86, but then I found a $350 Jetta that needed brakes, a headlight pod, strut mounts and 2 rust repairs.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

i hauled 8 foot pickets for razor wire when I was still in the army!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

I moved three times in My Scirocco. I hauled lumber 2*4s and 2*6s by removing the pass seat. I hauled more car parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ukrocc (Dec 18, 2006)

i don't need a trailer, i don't need a tow hitch...
but got a few bits off a rocco being broken for spares and joked to the owner that rest that was left would make a good trailer...








what you see is only half finished.....
I found it to be a neat little project which made use of my welder and gave me and a mate the exuse to have a few beers after doin a bit on it...
and if i ever need a trailer...i've got one.....


----------



## ukrocc (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (ukrocc)*

Keep Roccin' the trailer, Dude. I like 'em and have a half shell waiting for me to finish some cars and get to work on it as well. You'll find it handy and make good use out of it, I am sure.


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (ukrocc)*

Fair enough.
btw, did they make a scirocco in 1990, or is it a euro market only thing?


----------



## mullet5 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

my 1977, i am the 2nd owner. 















[/URL]</td></tr><tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From 1977 Scirocco</td></tr></table>[/IMG]


----------



## ukrocc (Dec 18, 2006)

registered up to '92 over here.....but '90 may have been when they stopped making them?.....k reg were our last ones..


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

more pictures !


----------



## loud wagen (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: (ukrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ukrocc* »_









your car is money man. im a fan of red cars with black hoods, bumpers, and wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (loud wagen)*

So I'm pulling out the old 420,000 km 1.8 from my 86 rocco. It's December 5th, with just a bit over a foot of snow.








Turns out the header kept getting caught trying to lift the engine. When you can't lift the engine, lift the car instead!
















The old oil-burning rusty start-if-I-want 8 valve...


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (TheWinterBeater)*



TheWinterBeater said:


> Turns out the header kept getting caught trying to lift the engine. When you can't lift the engine, lift the car instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (xavsbud)*

just pick up a 87 16v


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## 3tx9340 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (tacothesurerocco)*

my piece


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (mr.brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_









Looking good! Mr Brown, a quick Q, are those all Hella Comet 550s?


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (chopperoli)*

My cousin in Paris sent me his old plate. Looking genuinely european...


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (chopperoli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopperoli* »_
Looking good! Mr Brown, a quick Q, are those all Hella Comet 550s?

That's the first time I've heard them referred to by a model number?!
Just standard fogs, removed from the white one about 5 seconds after that picture was taken (I hate fogs). The GTS still has them as it will be sold once taxed and tested


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

Some recent pics from November

































Yes, THIS is New Jersey
















My name is Eric. I am have a problem. I am a picture whore.









scirocco forum: "_Welcome , Eric_" 










_Modified by Loshambo at 9:29 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16vROCCO20vGLI)*









great photo. someone waa trying to put together a scirocco calendar here. this would be nice in there. 
hmmmm to modify or to not modify ??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Loshambo)*

^^ Very nice picture! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Loshambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loshambo* »_My cousin in Paris sent me his old plate. Looking genuinely european...










I love the no name look on a MK1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Loshambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loshambo* »_
My name is Eric. I am have a problem. I am a picture whore.









scirocco forum: "_Welcome , Eric_" 









A very tasteful, well-done resto, Eric - all you need is a set of eurobumps and you'll be set! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Loshambo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loshambo* »_ img]
great photo. someone waa trying to put together a scirocco calendar here. this would be nice in there. 
hmmmm to modify or to not modify ??









It's not *quite* what I want in a calendar photo. Yes, it is a great photo; great setting and composition. I dislike how the bottom of the car is in shadow, you have to look hard to see the separation between car and ground. (my $.02)
It's prolly something someone with pshop skillz could fix, but I am not that person.


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Great pics in this thread... very interesting to see the progression over the last 5 years of the thread.


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Scirocco Manifesto at 8:06 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco Manifesto)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*









^^ This one is local.


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









So... Many... Jailbait jokes...
Must refrain.

Sorry in advance.









(hope you have a sense of humor







)


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








^^ This one is local.


i never understood why people do this. You put a front spoiler on that hand all low, but no side skits or anything else, it look incomplete and unbalanced


----------



## jimmi_james (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

Well here is mine, got it just before the weather changed for the worse. Only have driven it once about 5 miles, now it's in the garage sleeping until the weather is nicer and I can get it out to work on it. I traded my 96 Suzuki Katana GSX600F for it, which I was trying to sell for about $1,300. Yes, it is the car dsmfury was selling in Fuera Bush , NY. These pics were taken the day after I got it and cleaned it up.


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_









Play tetris much?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Play tetris much?


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

well heres my old scirocco before it got involved in the accident 
































and after the drunk jackass that did a hit in run on it in front of my house























but i am gettin back into the scirocco game here very soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_but i am gettin back into the scirocco game here very soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's impossible to stay away for too long


----------



## NeueLiebe (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (All_for_Aria)*









Looks like those strut mounts are shot!


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (NeueLiebe)*

can you all post some pics of your overflow tank with the connector off on the 16v so i can see what is what.
i think i have the wrong overflow tank








this is what i got
happy holidays








thanks










_Modified by tacothesurerocco at 3:05 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (NeueLiebe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeueLiebe* »_








Looks like those strut mounts are shot!


No, they are solid, just dirty and the bolts have surface rust. I have yet to actually clean the engine bay....


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
Play tetris much?









I'm waiting for the wagon to disappear so the Scirocco will drop down.
I have access to only half the garage....








Wagon is for sale, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3425765


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (All_for_Aria)*









In all it's glory


----------



## tommyleekowalski (Aug 7, 2001)

i had a good laugh.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1roccin77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1roccin77* »_
It's impossible to stay away for too long









that it is.....that it tis still nothing will ever be able to replace the first one








but i can't wait for the next one


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 11:11 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (NeueLiebe)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 11:12 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Loshambo)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 11:13 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (EUROROC)*

however a rear wiper blade wouldn't hurt


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 11:12 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bones 16v* »_however a rear wiper blade wouldn't hurt


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bones 16v* »_however a rear wiper blade wouldn't hurt

First time you've actually been funny....


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GLi_Luva)*

**** you


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










If I wasn't engaged this would be my background....


----------



## 1bd81roccoS (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bones 16v* »_**** you

GLi_Luva:








Aaaaawwwww, Mr. Negative can dish it, but can't take it. Surprise surprise. 
Well, this IS YOUR community, right?








*L* 
*M* 
*A* 
*O*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









just browsed through the past couple pages of pics and i think this pic needs to be on this page. yep.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
just browsed through the past couple pages of pics and i think this pic needs to be on this page. yep.









+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

She kind of brightens your day,eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

my GT2


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*

My red rocco. she needs some more black.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vwnuts57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnuts57* »_She kind of brightens your day,eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Makes me want to drive my Scirocco.


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

so now I have a reputation...to be honest i don't mind being notorious as long as we're all part of the scirocco brethren. As gay as that sounds we're all here because we love sciroccos, and this is my community for that reason. I'm sorry I get taken wrong a lot, or right sometimes. But I think most of the time I'm just joking, or if not I'm just pissed off because people get away with stuff I didnt. 
anyways, I'm sorry. for love of my cars rip the one that didnt handle good so it rolled (i swear it's not my fault) , lets all be friends and share our common loves, sciroccos and beers
























team scirocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*


----------



## GLi_Luva (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Bones 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bones 16v* »_so now I have a reputation...to be honest i don't mind being notorious as long as we're all part of the scirocco brethren. As gay as that sounds we're all here because we love sciroccos, and this is my community for that reason. I'm sorry I get taken wrong a lot, or right sometimes. But I think most of the time I'm just joking, or if not I'm just pissed off because people get away with stuff I didnt. 
anyways, I'm sorry. for love of my cars rip the one that didnt handle good so it rolled (i swear it's not my fault) , lets all be friends and share our common loves, sciroccos and beers

team scirocco


Cheers to that mate!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Don't let me get to you, I'm a ****** most of the time anyway.


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (GLi_Luva)*

lol me too. team scirocco


----------



## Burnt clutch (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (1bd81roccoS)*

Does this photobucket thing work?







http://i273.photobucket.com/al...r.jpg
-Karl


----------



## Burnt clutch (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Burnt clutch)*

or...
















-Karl


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Burnt clutch)*

My mistress ....



RC


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ramdmc)*

Nice rocc, love the BBS decals on the side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and did you notice a change in performance when you went to a 16v airbox(I think?)with the stock style filter?


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocco Manifesto)*

Thank you.. I never drove the car prior to it's current status so would not have any idea, but it goes like stink so I presume it would affect performance positively.

RC


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ramdmc)*

now its low


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (frd206)*

the back doesn't look as freakishly high in that picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_the back doesn't look as freakishly high in that picture. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, i know, it does in this one though








i measured it today...23" fender to floor in the front...26" in the back


----------



## 79windy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (frd206)*












_Modified by 79windy at 4:31 PM 7-13-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (frd206)*

I still wonder why it's like that


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_I still wonder why it's like that









no clue


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (frd206)*

did you get wasted and put the stock springs on the back ?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_did you get wasted and put the stock springs on the back ?

nope...the springs have H&R printed on the side


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (frd206)*

Maybe A2 springs?? A2 lowering springs should give you about stock Scirocco height.
There should be a part number on the springs. Find the part number and look it up on the H&R webpage.
Kevin


_Modified by Optimus234 at 8:57 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Optimus234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_Maybe A2 springs?? A2 lowering springs should give you about stock Scirocco height.
There should be a part number on the springs. Find the part number and look it up on the H&R webpage.
Kevin

_Modified by Optimus234 at 8:57 PM 1-10-2008_

yeah, thats what i was about to run out and do
went outside....part number 084043 R...anyone help me find out what car its for?
springs are black....which looks like the H&R 'sport spring' color


_Modified by frd206 at 12:25 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

This is the house across the street.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (1bd81roccoS)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

Scirocco GTi 1981


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Scirocco GTi 1981










what is on the passenger door ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
what is on the passenger door ?

Power window aftermarket thingy.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Power window aftermarket thingy.









hu... okay


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

This is all I see in that interior


----------



## 79windy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (tommyleekowalski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tommyleekowalski* »_i had a good laugh.


























Been there!







Well, hatchbacks do hold a lot of stuff... 
Did you get any pics of the Mk 1 in the background?

_Quote, originally posted by *tommyleekowalski* »_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

i know where thats cars for sale








selection that have been submitted to my site
































From Lithuania
















Holland








Poland








Austria
























UK
















and mine in france


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i know where thats cars for sale











Which one?

Yup,







wned










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 9:35 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

that french one with one electric window la.scirocco.free.fr








owned whatever the f*** that is...


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Scirocco GTi 1981 










Holy Crud, I haven't seen one of those manual to power window conversions in years, they used to sell them in J.C. Whitney back in the day, I remember looking at one for for my 69 Olds Delta 88 but the $79 price tag was a little too steep for me back then.
Kind of unusual to see only one in use since they normally sold as sets.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

i think if i remember the other ones not fitted cos its broke lol


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (tmechanic)*

Part two:


----------



## watti (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (All_for_Aria)*

























1982 scirocco with MKII GTI engine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

@ red 16v loving the yellow spots
that blue roccs superb


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

nice bra, gotta DD size, love early unkitted rocs


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

New shoes.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (88ssv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88ssv* »_New shoes.









looks nice!


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Thank you. Your car is sick. I'm glad I got to see it in person at H2O.


----------



## gooddane66 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (88ssv)*

Nice new shoes. What is the make of the wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

not mine belows to a good mate called mickey marrows in the UK








Guy's Rieger
























Pas de Tuning








French Rat








Polish Rat








Clean Slovanian



_Modified by [email protected] at 2:49 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*









for sale w/o motor


----------



## aarononymous (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*









work-in-<cough>progress


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (aarononymous)*

that looks clean as hell man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (gooddane66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gooddane66* »_Nice new shoes. What is the make of the wheel?

They look like Schmidt Modernlines


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## 88ssv (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (gooddane66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gooddane66* »_Nice new shoes. What is the make of the wheel?

Schmidt Modernlines.


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (88ssv)*









on a nice October afternoon.


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (raulito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raulito* »_








on a nice October afternoon.









Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

this is a pic of my car before she went away for the winter


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Where are all you mass, ct and pa guys come show season? All these pics motivate me even more now that my standalone is here and the new stove is in the garage


----------



## raulito (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*

if you follow the Scirocco forum during the spring, summer and fall there are a lot of GTG. Some shows but Cincy is a must and H2o also plenty of lunch, brunch, bbq, tech-days and cruises.
there are a lot of us and we're a bit older and its like a brotherhood/sisterhood and all scirocco owners are welcome.


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mange3586)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mange3586* »_Where are all you mass, ct and pa guys come show season? All these pics motivate me even more now that my standalone is here and the new stove is in the garage

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hah good deal, ive owned 13 scirocco's so far. I sacrificed two for parts and the rest were fixed and sent to good homes. Plus plenty of other vw's and audis. If you search my archived stuff you can see my project im doing now. Ill have some new pics up soon.


----------



## ilask (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

Not mine... but my good, late, friend Gregg's 81.








It's covered in his widow's garage at the moment.. trying to convince her to show it next year at a couple of events..


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_








for sale w/o motor









This is what my car is striving to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ! Minus ther white/clear repeaters..... I want to use the OE ones, under the body line.


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ilask)*

ilask, what brand of spoiler is that? very nice, almost original looking...unless of course, it's a modified and painted VW...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (TheWinterBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWinterBeater* »_ilask, what brand of spoiler is that? very nice, almost original looking...unless of course, it's a modified and painted VW...

Zender http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilask (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

yep


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (ilask)*

best thread EVAAAAR!!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

It was nice today, so I pulled the rocco out of the garage for a short cruise. Snapped this just before putting it back to bed. Sorry my crappy camera phone is even crappier in low light!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_Not mine... but my good, late, friend Gregg's 81.








It's covered in his widow's garage at the moment.. trying to convince her to show it next year at a couple of events.. 

Nice picture!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

My beloved Roc.


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*










Someone desperate for headroom?


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (88ssv)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksAddict* »_My beloved Roc.









I love that car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blek23 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

my '88 16v Roc


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I love that car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very nice. Nice picture too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wgirnius (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Both are 86 8V's
The one closest to you is my 274k 1 owner daily driver.
The farthest is "Ben" the one I've been working on who started out as a 100.00 parts car, I just didn't have the heart to part!










_Modified by wgirnius at 6:44 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (wgirnius)*

Because I'm a pic-whore... pics with the new euro bumps, winter mode.


----------



## whyflygti (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

what's with these young punks?















awesome grip!









_Modified by whyflygti at 7:25 AM 2-2-2008_


_Modified by whyflygti at 7:26 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
I love that car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, that is a nice one. I miss my old 16v's in a big way. Looking at these makes me miss my rocco! Enjoy those rides.


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (gli87jetta)*

ttt


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug snapped this gem a few weeks back when we were at CalSpeed:


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ lookin' real good. Those wheels look great!


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

I agree. I like that color!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

as said before, it looks sweet, loving the gottis and the color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
stance is great too


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (frd206)*

I bet with glass, it would be a pretty sweet mk1!


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

ttt


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

Thanks everyone. The glass is going in Sunday, I should have it wired and the fuel system run by Wendesday of next week, so possibly might fire it up next week.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (16vROCCO20vGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vROCCO20vGLI* »_ttt

^ That crap and no pictures needs to stop. Kthanks.


----------



## 16vROCCO20vGLI (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (veetarded)*


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (16vROCCO20vGLI)*

What he meant was don't post "ttt" without pictures, it's just cluttering the thread with useless posts... That being said...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_What he meant was don't post "ttt" without pictures, it's just cluttering the thread with useless posts... That being said...


Yup.
No new pictures, so here comes an old one.


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Snowy Ohio











_Modified by wheeltowheel at 4:06 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Vintage pics of my first car purchased in early 1985. Actually owned the Scirocco before I even had a drivers license. I used to drive it around the block before my parents came home from work.
































Jump forward 23 years and I'm still playing with Sciroccos.


















_Modified by brownhound at 1:44 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (brownhound)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edmundator (Feb 14, 2008)

Found my way here from the UK scirocco register site. Thought I'd say hi with a few pics of my 1.8i Scala:
































Cheers, Ed


----------



## tacothesurerocco (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_Vintage pics of my first car purchased in early 1985. Actually owned the Scirocco before I even had a drivers license. I used to drive it around the block before my parents came home from work.
































Jump forward 23 years and I'm still playing with Sciroccos.

















_Modified by brownhound at 1:44 PM 2-13-2008_

pure hottttnesssss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raystaggs (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_
Very nice looking Storm there sir 
Are you on the http://sciroccoregister.co.uk ?
- If you haven't been there, check it out I'm there , several times a month 

Yep - It's my favourite place to be!
Just found some more









































_Modified by raystaggs at 3:07 AM 2-22-2008_


_Modified by raystaggs at 3:09 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## OneAbsolute277 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (raystaggs)*

Here's the last of mine with freshly painted bumpers. It was also buffed a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (gli87jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli87jetta* »_
Yeah, that is a nice one. I miss my old 16v's in a big way. Looking at these makes me miss my rocco! Enjoy those rides.

I love every minute I spend in mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (richhuff)*

















I wish I had some pictures of my white 86 8v where ever it went to, I almost cried the day I sold that, but I thought I was on to better things. A 91 GLI which was crap. So I totaled that and went back to the Scirocco. If you are out there come home to papa.. even though nowadays I am getting MKI envy.


_Modified by freddiejones03253 at 11:02 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re:*

Winter edition










_Modified by MF at 3:04 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MF)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great looking Scirocco there *MF* 

- I wish they had sold these cars here in 1974


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_










how do you get all the hoses so SHINY??


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWsEatRice* »_









Gorgeous! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

























This one belongs to a 17 year old girl here in Syracuse.....


----------



## Ffejtech (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Ffejtech (Mar 25, 2006)

One more...


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Ffejtech)*









Wow that looks just like mine...


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freddiejones03253* »_








Wow that looks just like mine...

Car was for sale locally from a fellow http://www.fastdubs.org -er and she came up with the money for it the fastest. This was about a month b4 I got mine, I wish I could have gotten it..... She is a really cool chick though. I sent her pics of your car for fun...


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## xtinct (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Ffejtech)*

nice respray on that mk1


----------



## SonicScirocco (Nov 11, 2001)

*Scirocc Pic*

Weather is getting nice so drove the scirocco to work today.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (xtinct)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Scirocc Pic (SonicScirocco)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

dials #77


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (mopszy)*

Photobucket lost this, so here is a repost.[


----------



## xOphear (May 21, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

my friend chris' rocco.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_dials #77


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*




















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 5:22 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ramdmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramdmc* »_My mistress ....



RC



WOW! 
You know.. this car used to belong to Blown_Sixdub and I's friend, Ozzy, back when we all went to Georgia Tech in Atlanta, Ga. It used to have a Foha front spoiler on it. Man.. that was like.. 10 years ago!


----------



## tuner-automotive (May 16, 2003)

My recent purchase.
I owner 85 all stock with only 110k miles and mint interior.


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (quazar311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quazar311* »_

WOW! 
You know.. this car used to belong to Blown_Sixdub and I's friend, Ozzy, back when we all went to Georgia Tech in Atlanta, Ga. It used to have a Foha front spoiler on it. Man.. that was like.. 10 years ago!

Hehe, I ought it off Ozzy, great guy, very talented. And I promised I'd take care of it. It still has a Foha front spoiler, just had to remove it for transport. It's in Canada now, and will be receiving a mechanical restoration. I love the 30 year old patina. 
It's actually been sitting a garage since 95? So yeah, it's just like you remember it.
More pics to come, maybe a thread. Colin G actually remembers building the motor for it, debating whether to ship the head back to him for some updating. In any case, musta been a riot back in the day. 
oh, and she still goes like stink.








RC


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ramdmc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramdmc* »_
Hehe, I ought it off Ozzy, great guy, very talented. And I promised I'd take care of it. It still has a Foha front spoiler, just had to remove it for transport. It's in Canada now, and will be receiving a mechanical restoration. I love the 30 year old patina. 
It's actually been sitting a garage since 95? So yeah, it's just like you remember it.
More pics to come, maybe a thread. Colin G actually remembers building the motor for it, debating whether to ship the head back to him for some updating. In any case, musta been a riot back in the day. 
oh, and she still goes like stink.








RC

Thats awesome... take great care of her!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (quazar311)*

Just a crappy cellphone pic of the rocco out at Birch Bay a couple hours ago. The fiance and I just got back from a nice little afternoon/evening cruise up that way
















Definitely should've brought a 'real' camera


----------



## jr_certs (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_










Brownhound, 
Is your roof flat black? 
Vinyl? 
Paint? 
Optical Illusion? 
Details?
Nice cars!


----------



## OneAbsolute277 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (jr_certs)*


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*









Not mine, but know where this is for sale







with 48k original miles.... Kinda rough but solid frame.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*









this car needs chemotherapy


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

Finally some good pictures so I can play too.


----------



## OneAbsolute277 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

One from trying on one of my new wheels that I found at the junkyard today


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*



All_for_Aria said:


> gotta love the dodge dynasty headlights on the mk2's. would love to see them on a mk1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkid06* »_ 
gotta love the dodge *die nasty* headlights on the mk2's. would love to see them on a mk1. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No. Just no.


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
No. Just no. 

thanks.. I thought I was the only one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Gotta get the kids on *PAGE 53!!!!* Whhheeeeeee!! Here they are, as if you've never seen them before













_Modified by punchbug at 7:59 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_Gotta get the kids on *PAGE 53!!!!* Whhheeeeeee!! Here they are, as if you'e neer seen them before










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great idea.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

In on 53










_Modified by Neptuno at 11:05 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Finally a pic of it not on a trailer.








I see you and raise you a new S airdam (not like you can see it in this pic







):


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*

not mine. but too nice not to post.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (rabbito)*

For page 53, here's mine...
The BBS...








And the Callaway...








Since we're doing nose shots... An old shot before I bought the Callaway and got rid of the 86 and the 87...


----------



## Silver76 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (xavsbud)*



















_Modified by Silver76 at 10:06 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Silver76)*

*PAGE 53 FTW *


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

































http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj203/tyler087i/DSC02126.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Silver76)*

oh hell yes!


























_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 1:31 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

*-53-*
_Thinking_ of finishing her up.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (CLASSICK DUBS)*

One more for page 53...








Dissect the meaning of the plate.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*

been whorin' these out latley... 
















and an oldie but a goodie just for page *53*


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_In on 53









_Modified by Neptuno at 11:05 PM 5-8-2008_

I love black snowflakes on mk2s!!!!!! I am def goin to rn that on my new 87!!!!








are those subaru racks!?!?!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*









I just need to clean it


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

caught a Storm in the foothill
























_Modified by scirvw16vleo1 at 3:05 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

Well it's not really a pic but you might like it anyways








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuY6wXW7ZU0

http://img.photobucket.com/alb...68033
Not bad 148whp & 130wtq SAE corrected


----------



## it's pinky! (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirvw16vleo1* »_caught a Storm in the foothill























_Modified by scirvw16vleo1 at 3:05 PM 5-14-2008_
NICE!


----------



## it's pinky! (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirvw16vleo1* »_caught a Storm in the foothill























_Modified by scirvw16vleo1 at 3:05 PM 5-14-2008_
NICE! The only thing this one needs is a duck hanging from the bumper and me behind the wheel. Excellent!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

53!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

53C?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









That poor thing looks so sad


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Got front ended last weekend, so here's a naked nose shot while I was working on the bumper


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirvw16vleo1* »_caught a Storm in the foothill










Sorry to quote this pic again, but do you have a hi-res version?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*

*sigh* can't wait to be up and running again this season.


----------



## Scuba Stevo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWsEatRice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWsEatRice* »_









MOAR
pg 54 owned with silenced shotgun, no country stylez


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_








I just need to clean it









Looking good as always Lee.
I went to the strip this weekend in the g60, a bunch of people should go again sometime.
Car was running like **** and I had the GF and the box still in the back.
Lets just say it was a pretty sad time. 











_Modified by Solicom at 8:20 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Solicom)*

I need to see that thing looks hot







Well i'm lapping/school at Mosport Monday hopefully i will have some good track shots to post.


----------



## Jeff_M88 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

The result of a spring afternoon with nothing to do..


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jeff_M88)*

My compliments! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

mmmmmm... sciroccos..


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_










<------ Jealous....


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm going to whore these out a little more, I just can't stop looking at them...!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba Stevo)*


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

Someday I hope to have an "after" picture"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba Stevo)*


----------



## scirocco79ro (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

my new (4th) rocco


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco79ro)*


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

so went to this guy to get a part (flywheel) to fix my scirocco and he has this nice scirocco 1 (for racing purposes) sitting in his garage and many more in the basement (originals) here are some pic's and sorry for the crappy quallity but they were made with my cellphone








By gert_bobo, shot with 5200 at 2008-05-26








By gert_bobo, shot with 5200 at 2008-05-26








By gert_bobo, shot with 5200 at 2008-05-26








By gert_bobo, shot with 5200 at 2008-05-26








By gert_bobo, shot with 5200 at 2008-05-26








By gert_bobo, shot with 5200 at 2008-05-26








By gert_bobo, shot with 5200 at 2008-05-26
Greetz B0B0


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (redredrocco)*









My twin! Same year too!


----------



## billfrombyron (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*









































Work in progress.
The car's official name is...
Arther The Angry German..
-Bill


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Nice @ least urs still has paint


----------



## Modas (Jun 24, 2007)

hello everyone, i know you like seeing pictures so here take some







made few new photos today
















































bugs graveyard

























































_Modified by Modas at 5:58 AM 5-28-2008_

_Modified by Modas at 6:01 AM 5-28-2008_


_Modified by Modas at 6:03 AM 5-28-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Modas)*


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

This is the TEAM ANDY official magazine cover shot:








And some other Leela shots:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Modas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Modas* »_hello everyone, i know you like seeing pictures so here take some







made few new photos today
















































bugs graveyard

























































_Modified by Modas at 5:58 AM 5-28-2008_

_Modified by Modas at 6:01 AM 5-28-2008_

_Modified by Modas at 6:03 AM 5-28-2008_

Woah! for a second I thought those were widened tarantulas.
yes, I'm lazy and quoting the whole damn thing...


----------



## Mad-Indian (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: (Jeff_M88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff_M88* »_The result of a spring afternoon with nothing to do.. 
 


good god man that is sexy!
please tell me where you got those rims! 
i've always wanted a set for my scirocco, never seen them on a rocco before looks awesome you're my hero good job.








but srsly where can i get a set of them?


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mad-Indian)*









Next: Lower and new (used) wheels....


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

















It's fun to have a small car fits where you shouldn't drive them.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Here are some pics of mine:


----------



## vdubfixer (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

this is stella


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (vdubfixer)*

new photoz... 
























massive humping


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Modas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Modas* »_hello everyone, i know you like seeing pictures so here take some







made few new photos today



















What is the lip under the front valence from?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba Stevo)*


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here's some shots of the two ladies in my life
































and before it's even said....it's not jailbait if you're legally allowed to date her


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*

recent pictures of my 16v, taken at Cincy 2008


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










[british accent]"A silent killer, the Scirocco stalks it's prey"....[/british accent]


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*

It begs to be saved...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba Stevo)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba Stevo)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba Stevo)*


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

it's nice


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^drool^^^


----------



## whitbytom (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*

Is it safe to be sitting somebody on the tailgate glass? Has anyone ever tested how strong those things are?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (whitbytom)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (whitbytom)*

The hatch glass? Not a problem probably. I'd be more worried about the spoiler.
P.S. Is she giggling because of the wiper arm?


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_ Is she giggling because of the wiper arm?


----------



## scirocco1800 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (eurocco)*

ya the hatch glass is nothing to worry about....anyone who's smashed one of these things with a sledge knows what I'm talking about
as for the spoiler....ya I made sure she knew HOW to sit on the back








as for the wiper arm.....................................

.....................suuuuuuure


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (eurocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocco* »_
P.S. Is she giggling because of the wiper arm?


----------



## Modas (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
What is the lip under the front valence from?

its from Ford Scorpio


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Modas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Modas* »_
its from Ford Scorpio









Cool! Plenty of Merkur Scorpio's around here... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*

A few new pics...


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*heres mine...*


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: heres mine... (OGVW)*









Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: heres mine... (OGVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OGVW* »_









Do you work at Stasis?


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: heres mine... (RubensRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RubensRoc* »_
Do you work at Stasis?

yep - I am the sales manager here.


----------



## RubensRoc (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: heres mine... (OGVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OGVW* »_
yep - I am the sales manager here. 

What suspension are you running on your Scirocco?


----------



## OGVW (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: heres mine... (RubensRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RubensRoc* »_
What suspension are you running on your Scirocco?

posted about it here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3888069


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Well here she is..... one orginal 85 Mars red 8V... in a constant state of repair/upgrade! You did say 
_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_hey people lets just see pics of your rocco's does not matter what they look like

















One day I will pull motor, strip shell and respray with orginal color. I will most likely keep the 8V after going through it and replacing what is worn. Crazy, eh, but I like the 8V. She will also get a nice set of Euro lights that are on a shelf in the garage! Would love a set of Euro bumpers if I can find a set!










_Modified by macsvr6 at 3:29 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (sciroccos4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4life* »_









I *love* Indiana Red! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (My first car was an Indiana Red '75...)
Some recent additions:








































Mike


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (mec_vw)*









Are they 195/45/15 and what make? also is that a mk3 lower lip?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

i stole this photo


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
















A Scirocco gang rape with witnesses...

















_Modified by xavsbud at 2:06 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_










Love this one, nice and clean. Did you restore or have it done somewhere; is it an 80/81?


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (macsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macsvr6* »_Love this one, nice and clean. Did you restore or have it done somewhere; is it an 80/81?

Thanks! Bodywork, rust removal, and re-spray was done by Shifty's Spraywerkz in Oklahoma City. I simply don't have the skills/tools/time to do it myself.
She's an '80. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Mike


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (mec_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mec_vw* »_
Thanks! Bodywork, rust removal, and re-spray was done by Shifty's Spraywerkz in Oklahoma City. Mike

hummmmm, lets see mapquest OK from UT... maybe just maybe... damn, wife caught me... told her I was looking for a place to buy that thing she wanted for the thing she was going to... not looking good people


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (macsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *macsvr6* »_
hummmmm, lets see mapquest OK from UT... maybe just maybe... damn, wife caught me... told her I was looking for a place to buy that thing she wanted for the thing she was going to... not looking good people









Good luck with that, Mac. Usually means I am snuggling with the back of the couch...









Dave


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Good luck with that, Mac. Usually means I am snuggling with the back of the couch...







Dave

not me... I pull the MPV (stop laughing, couldnt find a Euro van at the time) out of the garage, pull the Scirocco in and snuggle into a well worn drivers seat (I like the feeling of the metal bolster in my back) and breath deeply as the smell only an MKII Scirocco interior has drifts me off to sleep










_Modified by macsvr6 at 7:19 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
A Scirocco gang rape with witnesses...
















_Modified by xavsbud at 2:06 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_

















Hey, that is your own car isn't it?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Hey, that is your own car isn't it?









That just makes it even more wrong...
Dave


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

AAAAaahahaahahahh I didnt get to go... sniff sniff. soo ALL OF you have to come to dub Dash. I cant be the only rocco there. Im hoping I will have more of it done. shes getting new paint, wheels, and tint and as stereo finally.


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_








Are they 195/45/15 and what make? also is that a mk3 lower lip?









Yes, BFG G-force profiler, and yes.







thanks


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccos4life)*

One more for ya









With extra Raul.


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigiFaNt* »_AAAAaahahaahahahh I didnt get to go... sniff sniff. soo ALL OF you have to come to dub Dash. I cant be the only rocco there. Im hoping I will have more of it done. shes getting new paint, wheels, and tint and as stereo finally.

When and where is dub dash?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (zachste)*

you can't own a page in the rocco pics thread without a rocco pic..


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Haha I know man I'm on my sidekick at work so can't put any pictures up. Thanks for the assistance in posting the pic.absolutely love ur car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_you can't own a page in the rocco pics thread without a rocco pic.. 


What hee said. 











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:14 PM 6-18-2008_


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Ill have to edit for ownage after work


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (zachste)*


----------



## Scirosto (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (richhuff)*

1985 16V
























Oli


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (zachste)*

Local car for sale 2900$


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scirosto)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

a few i saw while traveling europe, prolly more as i dig through my photos


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (zachste)*









































http://picasaweb.google.com/sc...aCluj


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

those brakes look to be lacking in comparison to that rim


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Woohoo! Greta runs once again! And sounds better than ever. Now just need to get new tabs and insurance and she can once again cruise the roads (legally)








I drove her for the first time in a little over a year and it felt great! The smell of the interior (most Sciroccos smell like this, IIRC...) enhanced by the heat of a summer day was much missed by me as well. It's all comming back now!
































Dusted off the interior (had quite a bit): 








Bad Side (buncha rock chips and scratches)








Good Side (freshly painted)








Aaand, couldn't have her running and not get a few shots with her brother:
























Edit: Greta does in fact have a duckbill. I just took it off to give it a good cleaning. It shall be put back in it's rightful place tomorrow.



_Modified by Nataku at 9:52 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Bulgarian Scirocco
























From this thread : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3899056


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Whaaa?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









OK, what kind of bumper/body kit is on that blue mk1? 











_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 10:43 AM 6-30-2008_


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirocco53b)*

^^ 80s extravaganza.


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (scirocco53b)*

Finaly back on the road after almost a year. Still needs a good polishing


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco53b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco53b* »_










That nose kind of reminds me of the Maserati's of the same vintage...pretty cool, different for sure!


----------



## MK1roccin77 (Jun 17, 2004)

After running around eastern Washington for a while. lil' bit dirty.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (zachste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (zachste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

TDI??? Id like to know more...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (zachste)*


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

clever Marc, the Scirocco is in the background


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (53BGTX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *53BGTX* »_clever Marc, the Scirocco is in the background









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









WOW, thats a cool rocco !!??!!
Too bad the girls in the way!! HAHAHAAH


_Modified by Brad Boardwell at 12:00 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (zachste)*


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*

what size are those? hard to tell


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









I didnt know Sciroccos came in that color pink


----------



## macsvr6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Now this is what I will be asking Santa for this year. That and some speeding ticket money!!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re:*

EDIT: 57 OWNAGE!!!








/ownage

New one's of mine. Removed body kit from my 16V and starting body work soon. Doesn't look too pretty now, but I love it!
























Rocco gets concrete.....silly clown car gets the gravel


















_Modified by upoo2 at 6:45 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (DigiFaNt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigiFaNt* »_AAAAaahahaahahahh I didnt get to go... sniff sniff. soo ALL OF you have to come to dub Dash. I cant be the only rocco there. Im hoping I will have more of it done. shes getting new paint, wheels, and tint and as stereo finally.

I didn't make it either, but I WILL be at DubDash!
(pic soon to come)


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*








in front 7j with 195-45-14
and back 7,5j with 195-45-14


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Re: (upoo2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *upoo2* »_
Rocco gets concrete.....silly clown car gets the gravel










At least you have concrete!















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_









Beautiful car! Just realized you were on here. I emailed you asking about the car when you posted those rims on craigslist a couple weeks ago! Small world eh? Anyways welcome to the group! Its nice to see another local rocco!


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Scirocko)*


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: (upoo2)*

not a great one but finally a rolling shot of my car


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*









NEW WAX!


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*

^^ Lickable


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

my 16v in Tallahassee, Florida during Timbo's 48 state capitol tour


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*

Taken today, enjoy


























































_Modified by sciroccos4life at 1:48 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Re: (LubsDaDubs)*

Here is one of my projects.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (galil762)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*

Beautiful car!!

Also:








HUGE size here -> http://www.timbotrip.com/wp-co...e.jpg


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_Beautiful car!!

Also:








HUGE size here -> http://www.timbotrip.com/wp-co...e.jpg










Those pictures are AWESOME!!!! Timbo!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (scirocco53b)*

What are those tail lights from?


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (TheWinterBeater)*

looks to me like a camaro donated them.. =o


_Modified by 16v_Scoooby_Snack at 3:49 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (16v_Scoooby_Snack)*

gah.. on second thought.. nevermind.. =p close though..








NOW I think it's off a 924/944








answer is unveiled!!










_Modified by 16v_Scoooby_Snack at 3:58 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (16v_Scoooby_Snack)*

I thought it was 80's camaro at first, too, but the orange lens was in the wrong spot...the 924 doesn't quite look like the angle from the top of the outside to the bottom of the outside is the same...could be just the angle of the where the pics were taken from though...at any rate, it's a nice upgrade from stock...the scirocco II for north america has awkward lights. at least the euro front turns had a nice rounded-off edge.


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Re: (TheWinterBeater)*

Matra Murena


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (upoo2)*


----------



## 16v_Scoooby_Snack (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (scirocco53b)*

kudos to you m8!!


----------



## jakesredrocco85 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

1985 wolfsberg 8v
IMG]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y166/xblackflag211x/IMG_0825.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jakesredrocco85 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

85 wolfsberg. paints been buffed since the picture.











_Modified by jakesredrocco85 at 10:37 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (jakesredrocco85)*


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

My first... 1981 








Number two... 1977








Number three... 1979








Number four... 1978








Number five... 1981 S... still in the line-up










_Modified by vw_freak7 at 9:26 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (d-bot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d-bot* »_


















Whatcha doing? 
Nice day for a drive put the hurt on some kids in a mk3 vr. Don't think they were expecting that from the rocco


















_Modified by impulse byer at 1:21 AM 8-4-2008_


----------



## ozi1123 (Aug 5, 2008)

it's my rocco


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (ozi1123)*


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Well... here we go.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MrBailey)*

never seen a red dash on a Mk2 before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MrBailey)*

I had those seats in my old black rocco

























Oh that was a good car










_Modified by impulse byer at 7:28 AM 8-8-2008_


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (impulse byer)*

Yeah, mine has a lot of work that needs to be done.


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MrBailey)*

Almost finished...for now. Hopefully on the road this week!!


----------



## pugs81 (Aug 10, 2008)

My Rocco on the rocks, BRRR!







Can somebody tell me what the #^&$& these rims are off of?









_Modified by pugs81 at 6:02 AM 8-11-2008_


_Modified by pugs81 at 6:06 AM 8-11-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (pugs81)*

They look very similar to e-30 rims. Just a guess.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

pretty close they cam on the e21 and the 2002. they are called turbines or alpina 13" although im not sure that those are a true alpina wheel, but they are basically the same as the larger variations http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pugs81 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry guy's I'm not following you!! Are you saying these are BMW rims?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (pugs81)*

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pugs81 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Right-on







Would you happen to know what other companys OEM rims will fit a Rocco??







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (pugs81)*

There are alot of them out there. Just look for 4x100 and your golden, unless you run adapters.








Is there a certain look that you are going for (mesh,five star,steelie,seven star, etc.)?


----------



## pugs81 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

I am looking for a decent five star that I can get from a junkyard that I can use for a cheap size upgrade, so it would help if they were 14". The rims in the pick have ET18 then a symbol that looks like a peace sine on crack stamped on them.


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_There are alot of them out there. Just look for 4x100 and your golden, unless you run adapters.








Is there a certain look that you are going for (mesh,five star,steelie,seven star, etc.)? 

Don't forget to check if you will need a hubcentric ring for the hub sizing
*
Edit: Crap, contributing to jacking..... see if I can make this right*










_Modified by dsr16v at 1:17 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## pugs81 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (dsr16v)*

How can I tell for certain if I will need them to be hubcentric? Crap sorry man!!! Ifyou guys want to continue this BS sesion go to my thread 81 flooding out


_Modified by pugs81 at 12:24 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (pugs81)*

gotta check the diameter of the center hub of the rim against the hub of the car.
*Edit: Damn it, I did it again *


















_Modified by dsr16v at 1:19 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_gotta check the diameter of the center hub of the rim against the hub of the car.
*Edit: Damn it, I did it again *

















_Modified by dsr16v at 1:19 PM 8-11-2008_


Got any more of this one?


----------



## pugs81 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow man that is nice! Perfect wheels for the color and body kit!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (pugs81)*

I'm going to whore a bit so I thought I would bring it to this thread. Had a chance to get with some friends with HD cameras and this is what came of our adventures.









In front of my favorite watering hole.









In front of our shipping dock at my work.








In front of the main office.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## 84haregti (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

my daily driver


----------



## mkI_or_die (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (scirocco1800)*









I feel obligated to ask.. how does she ride?


----------



## Jules_rocco (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (mkI_or_die)*

mine before the 16v conversion and smoothing.
coilies, refurbed rims, polished!











































_Modified by Jules_rocco at 6:57 AM 8-15-2008_


----------



## whitbytom (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jules_rocco)*

Here's a few shots of mine from the weekend:


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re:*

a couple older ones from a few months back.
















how it is as of now








and i know not a scirocco but a very nice aircooled from a local gtg i wanted to share


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (zachste)*


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

still need to do a lot of work to it, but here is mine.


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

I *like* white 8v's


----------



## SonicScirocco (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re:*


























Video - Rolling shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIV1jVJNrEU


_Modified by SonicScirocco at 11:07 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SonicScirocco)*


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*FV-QR*









It would not be out of the realm of possibilities to expect a color change and some self etching and/or oxidized iron binding to take place soon.

TBerk


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Nice rack!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MrBailey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBailey* »_Well... here we go.












This reminds me very much of Steve's 82 Callaway interior color scheme!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Nice rack!

That is what I said to the girl next door when I first met her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joel Rainville (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Not mine, but an old man dropped in last week with this one at the VW dealership I work at. Original owner, bought new in '76. His son inherited it for a few years, so it got somewhat of a mild sporty tune up(steering, pedals, fogs, woofers),but appart from that, it's pretty much 100% original as far as I can tell :








More pictures : http://picasaweb.google.ca/joe...rocco



_Modified by Joel Rainville at 5:02 PM 9-3-2008_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
That is what I said to the girl next door when I first met her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What language did you say it in? I'd imagine it makes quite a difference.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Joel Rainville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Rainville* »_ Original owner, bought new in '76. His son inherited it for a few years... it's pretty much 100% original as far as I can tell :








More pictures : http://picasaweb.google.ca/joe...rocco

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Marc how did you miss this Mk1


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (California 16v)*

ball of scirocco










_Modified by Sciroccomann at 12:36 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Scirocco Manifesto)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Sciroccomann)*

Bucket full of Scirocco..


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_










Now thats a Mk2 should look like


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

some i took today


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (nateF)*

Nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## Joel Rainville (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


----------



## NateX (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

In front of an old courthouse (still used for voting):
















What it looked like a year ago:


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

^ Proof euro bumpers are a god send


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (frd206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frd206* »_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

Mine from last weekend
















Not my photos, taken by twardnw
















Huge 100+mph bug splatter on the passenger side front...excellent!








Had to finally update the website too, since we were going to a VW event with it slapped on the front end


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

Rocco on the rocks...














At a local Hillclimb were my brother spun, thakfully he went to the mountain and not OFF it. Aside from the large dent under the pass door, it drives straight and we ran on it up the hill on Sunday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://snakeriverscca.org/bb/v...59974


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ps2375)*

too much power for your brother now??
myabe you whould recond=sider letting him drive after more upgrades








glad to read your brother or the roc wasn't totaled.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_too much power for your brother now??

I think it's a combo of the extra speed due to new motor and the added weight of the 16V over the 8V motor which has effected handling due to both factors. The rear seems to much more sensitive to rear tire pressure adjustments. (He auto-x'd it last weekend and adjusted the rear shocks, which he says did help.)

_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_myabe you whould recond=sider letting him drive after more upgrades








glad to read your brother or the roc wasn't totaled.

It's his car, I'm just glad it wasn't me driving.


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ps2375)*

There is about a 10lb difference between the 8V and 16V.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GoKraut)*

I read from some VW info somewhere that there was about 50# diff between the two motors.








My brother had the car on the corner scales today, and the car is lighter than the last time is was corner weighted, but all the weight seems to have come off the rear.







As it sit now, it is at 2035#'s. I think the only diff in the car from the last time, is the 16V motor and power steering and a tt race header. Go figure.


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*

Sweet Ride! I really like the tire/wheel combo from that view, do you have any pics from other angles? How about the size (both wheel/tire)? Offset? I'm looking for the right combo for my 81


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vw_freak7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_freak7* »_Sweet Ride! I really like the tire/wheel combo from that view, do you have any pics from other angles? How about the size (both wheel/tire)? Offset? I'm looking for the right combo for my 81

Thanks. ATS Cups, 7 x 15, 28mm offset, no spacers.
Enjoy:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Thanks. ATS Cups, 7 x 15, 28mm offset, no spacers.
Enjoy:










One of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Up, up, up, in the mountains. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Dangling Duck says Hi! =====================================================================================^^



_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:49 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## TheWinterBeater (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I have seen a few Mk2 Rocco's with the roof racks/bars. Who makes these or where can they be found?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheWinterBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWinterBeater* »_I have seen a few Mk2 Rocco's with the roof racks/bars. Who makes these or where can they be found?

They are probably the rarest factory option found for Scirocco's, just keep an eye out in the classifieds, they pop up every now and then.


----------



## gospeed-racer (Aug 15, 2003)

*Rocco on the Rocks*

It happens to the best of use if you do it long enough...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Rocco on the Rocks (gospeed-racer)*

yikes!!
glad you an the car made it out ok!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rocco on the Rocks (VWralley)*

That's him looking under the hood at the rock that dented the door and the ps pulley. I was able to fix that with a couple applications of a hammer.







We did have to go down the hill to have dirt removed from the rr tire bead, as we couldn't get enough out for it to hold air. We both got all our runs in on sunday!








This is the good side to go off on, the other side of the road has NO guard rail and goes down into trees and rocks!!! It def could've been worse.


_Modified by ps2375 at 2:31 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Summer has come to an end for the most part. Glenn took a bath before he went into hibernation this evening so he'll be nice and clean when he comes out to play again in the spring. Took some pics: 
























New 100 mph speedo and new tach, thanks to the Timob! I've never seen a tach that still had the red-orange redline and in the gas gauge. The ones I've seen were a faded, washed out orange color. The pic doesn't show the color as good as in person.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Up, up, up, in the mountains. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















Dangling Duck says Hi! =====================================================================================^^


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 11:49 PM 9-13-2008_


Wow was there with my rocco 2 years ago. I grew up in Hemmingford, QC and have camped in that area for most of my life (30years) most of it just north of tupper lake at Fish creek ponds camp ground. That was some of the best roads i have been on and the sound of the carb's singing though the forest was the best.








A pic of the money pit. This may have been from that trip...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (All_for_Aria)*

A recent one of mine...



_Modified by Iroczgirl at 11:18 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## the autoad (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (All_for_Aria)*

Almost finished. Road legal but hibernating over winter...


----------



## ChrisVR6 (Jul 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the autoad)*

I used to have a black 1986 Scirocco 16V when I was in college. It was only three years old at the time. I had it for two or three years until I got a decent job and the 'I want to buy my first brand new car' bug. I've had quite a few cars since then, but, that one has always been my favorite. It's the only car I truly regretted selling.
I've been looking for another one to tinker with in the free time that I don't actually have







. So, I came across this one and couldn't pass it up. I bought it in Houston Texas, which is where it was purchased new by the previous owner. It has 62,000 miles on it, not a bit of rust anywhere, the interior is near flawless, the paint is not half bad for a TEN year old car, and the jack and spare have apparently never been out of the trunk. It's like it came out of a time machine - visually.








Anyway, here it is in my back yard:











_Modified by ChrisVR6 at 11:05 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisVR6* »_
I've been looking for another one to tinker with in the free time that I don't actually have







. So, I came across this one and couldn't pass it up. I bought it in Houston Texas, which is where it was purchased new by the previous owner. It has 62,000 miles on it, not a bit of rust anywhere, the interior is near flawless, the paint is not half bad for a TEN year old car, and the jack and spare have apparently never been out of the trunk. It's like it came out of a time machine - visually.










Wow, Awesome find there Chris for a 20 year old car with less than 65.000 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisVR6)*

Waw, that car is clean!! What a find, those unmolested originals are getting rarer by the day...


----------



## NateX (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisVR6)*

More pics of this one please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What a clean car. I am jealous sir.


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (NateX)*

here's some from the last time i took pics of my car...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (laychooba)*

^ i love it.


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^ i love it.









X2


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_
X2









X3, what a car!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

Latest pictures from last weekend.
The MK1 has fabulous grip.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome Doug, I want a ride in this mk1 someday


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Just tell me when you are out this way.
The car is very fun! Kathy is thinking of selling the S2000 so she can race the 76 all year.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

thanks Doug








I might be flying out to Bonelli, I will let you know


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

I will be racing on that Sunday and not far from the meet so I can get give you a ride in the afternoon at say 3:00.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

that time sounds good to me Doug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

No lie: CalSpeed is 10 minutes max from Bonelli; I'd go but shifter karts are faster.


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

some pics i took with my little brothers GT


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco_power* »_some pics i took with my little brothers GT


is he your _twin_ brother















good looking rides! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Probably going for sale to finance other projects, but heres one for kicks.

1SlowVW


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (mr lee)*








no i just raised him well








thx btw


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

I love this car! The chin spoiler is made out of metal not plastic. The car is excellent in every way. The chassis was in poor condition when he started it so all the body work you see is reworked. First class job. Good friend too.

_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Rodolfo:


















_Modified by Neptuno at 11:26 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Neptuno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neptuno* »_ 

You have mail.....


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*








My MK1 Modell L Register No.002







My MK1 GTI







My MK2 US


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sciroccokartei)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*


----------



## TheDude0388 (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## the roc doc (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Ok, I'm in with a little Canadian MK1 content..


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (the roc doc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the roc doc* »_Ok, I'm in with a little Canadian MK1 content..
































SEXY!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## Hollywod33117 (Oct 10, 2008)

late 420 bump for some clean cars


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Hollywod33117)*

a couple of shots












_Modified by dsr16v at 9:06 AM 10-17-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Hollywod33117)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Red Rocc has a new look for her fall and winter call of duty. She was a little bare before. now she's filled in a little. 
old: 








new: 


















_Modified by Sciroccomann at 9:11 PM 10-17-2008_


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Yuck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Is that for real?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Action shot of my rocc on the most beautiful track in the world (i think).


----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

My MK1 at the moment








thanks to some nob hitting me up the back


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (BILLY 1966)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_Action shot of my rocc on the most beautiful track in the world (i think).










GREAT CAR!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*

At Dubfest '08 (after a 15 minute run....)


----------



## volkshead18 (Oct 19, 2006)

love this thread


----------



## Hollywod33117 (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

All4Aria - a few questions...
1: when did that happen??? 
2: what headlights are those?
3: whered you get that grill?
4: are you trying to pull a dent out with a tow rope attached to an SUV?
5: did it work?!


----------



## All_for_Aria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_All4Aria - a few questions...
1: when did that happen??? 
2: what headlights are those?
3: whered you get that grill?
4: are you trying to pull a dent out with a tow rope attached to an SUV?
5: did it work?!

1: About a week and a half ago. Neighbor backed into it.
2: Had Dynasty lights with the inner painted translucent yellow, the other are stock with the inner painted...
3: I have 3, all pretty much the same. Stock.
4: The rad support seemed pushed over about a half inch or so. I hooked the tow rope and pulled it the opposite direction using the headlight brackets as the ref point. 
5: Yeppers!!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_


















nice picture, love the angle and color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zender (Jun 30, 2004)

My Toys:
















Here's some *NEW* (old pics)
















Kevin's car:








C3car's.com (check out the *un-covered *wheels):











_Modified by Zender at 4:58 AM 10-19-2008_


----------



## gmdubber (Jul 4, 2008)

euros bumpers freashly put on : )


----------



## vdubdrivenfool (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Put this together last night


----------



## sciroccos4lifewife (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Hey, we could play 'find your state capitol building picture'


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4lifewife)*

_Modified by wheeltowheel at 11:31 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Zender)*


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

An old pic of the zender.New build almost done!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (xoticrocc)*

While we are on the Zender topic...
I was looking for some winter tires for my Volvo and by chance they came with some _old_ rims....








Thats right i bought some old snows to get 4 rims for $100.00 i guess it was an good deal







They have not been washed yet








and the lucky ride. There is not enough T-red on this page 











_Modified by impulse byer at 11:35 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (motorlager)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

_Modified by saddest6day66 at 11:35 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## gmdubber (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

are the yellow high beams on the red scirocco OEM [email protected]?!?!?!
where can i fidn them PLEASE HELP!!!
!!!!
!!!!


----------



## German-Freak (Jul 1, 2006)

did some pics this weekend , if youre interested in ill post some more up


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (German-Freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German-Freak* »_
did some pics this weekend , if youre interested in ill post some more up









bitte


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (gmdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmdubber* »_are the yellow high beams on the red scirocco OEM [email protected]?!?!?!
where can i fidn them PLEASE HELP!!!
!!!!
!!!!

Those are just painted yellow I believe...


----------



## regrind (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (gmdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gmdubber* »_are the yellow high beams on the red scirocco OEM [email protected]?!?!?!
where can i fidn them PLEASE HELP!!!
!!!!
!!!!

whoa, relax.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This thread is very entertaining considering that I'm procrastinating homework...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konomi* »_This thread is very entertaining considering that I'm procrastinating homework...









x2
You should check out the *Corrado* forums











_Modified by wheeltowheel at 6:49 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

my rocco on a recent road trip







....









































_Modified by California 16v at 9:15 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## drivinabeater (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

my 76


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

BA ROCCO ^^^


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I'm gonna start posting random images from my trip in here, one at a time.
Memphis Tennessee - The Pyramid


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Looks dangerous...but I love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









Wow, I've been inspired, anymore shots?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


----------



## thisnameistaken (Nov 2, 2008)

new to the forum, just bought this for $200 bad clutch.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (bogboost)*

Welcome! Nice looking car you have there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I take it you're in Germany? I didn't know they sold Honda Odysseys there. Or are you there in the military, and took it over with you?


----------



## thisnameistaken (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

yes I am in the military, US Army mechanic, been a honda guy my whole life, my main project car is a civic 500whp, pump gas built motor turbocharged, next year trying to make 600whp on e85,or c16.
my daily driven car was a 98 audi a4 throw a rod in it, so I just picked up the scirroco and trying to do something with it. will be my new daily but I wanna have good respnsive power, nothing crazy.
the motor in it seems like there are no after market support for it, so I am looking for a more friendly motor like the g60, g40, or vr6. or 2.0l. hope I can learn a lot from this forum, and increase my knowledge of vw's.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*

Just because....


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

I know the red is not right and 185-65-15 is a bit large but i wanted to get an idea on how it would look. So red Zenders are a go for me


----------



## El Scirocco (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*








just picked up this Slegato, over 400000kms and still strong and smoooth! Wish I could say the same for the rest of 'er


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (El Scirocco)*


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (2screwsofFun)*

just one


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocko)*

Found this in the testing forum. From Oregon:








I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_just one









Great picture, calendar worthy imho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Red Roccit (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

she ain't peerty buy she was only $300.


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Red Roccit)*

My version of SUV
















rakin da leeevs


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*









Hell yeah!! You drove that thing all the way down from Philly? Hope you had a good time while you were here and not just " passin through"


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Wrinkled tires


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Found this in the testing forum. From Oregon:








I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Vee,
This is a picture of "Roccsann"
Now that I know how to post pictures, I will try to get some on the forum


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1Scirocco1981)*

N.P. Gorgeous car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_N.P. Gorgeous car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks even better in person!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (2screwsofFun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2screwsofFun* »_










LOVE THIS CAR!!
This is what I want mine to look like


----------



## scirocco_ro (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (tcfootball)*

1.5 70 HP GT


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco_ro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco_ro* »_1.5 70 HP GT 


































I actually spotted quite a few mk1 roccos while i was driving around Romania this past summer.. a lot of them were on random side city streets when we were getting lost








but it was odd to see them randomly on a side street.. even saw a couple that had some mods. wish i could have met some people while i was traveling through


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (sciroccos4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccos4life* »_My version of SUV
















rakin da leeevs











195 45 15 right? offset is? thanks


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Found this in the testing forum. From Oregon:








I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think that belongs to a guy named Sean, who is going to be at the BBQ tomorrow. Don't think he's driving the Scirocco tho, too high a chance of crappy weather


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_
I think that belongs to a guy named Sean, who is going to be at the BBQ tomorrow. Don't think he's driving the Scirocco tho, too high a chance of crappy weather

Hi Tyler,
My name is Craig and we met breifly at the Pacific Waterland show. I was with Gordy and Sean at the time over at their tent. Gordy is my back yard neighbor and his good freind Sean is there most days helping Gordy work on the MK-1 collection. Both great guys!
I belong to the white MK1 and if the weather permits, I hope to join everyone at your BBQ







(I will make a post there to get on the guest list).
See you there,


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

No RSVP needed, just show up, and you don't even have to bring the scirocco, I can understand not wanting it out in the elements, so beautiful!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1Scirocco1981)*

Me, for what it's worth:








And just because I like this pic on so many levels (esp the look on both of their faces):








...god I want an early 911. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## doudoumachine (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drivinabeater)*

my 76


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (doudoumachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doudoumachine* »_my 76 


























Magnifique. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"madwind"* »_


































The more I look at MK1s with wide wheel body kits, the more I like them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:58 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## matt.e. (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

a little somethin' a buddy did for me.
in the living room...








...and in the car:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

My 78 (in 1983)








& my "new" 81 monday


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Moar pix of the 78 please!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

Sorry Gambling,
Can't:
This is the only picture I got left (from my wallet next to my son...)
I only have this picture left after 1998 floods in Mtl... 
All my life pictures before 98 were destroyed...
Specs:
1983 Gti engine
Neuspeed swaybars (large dia. front std dia. back)
Poly bushings all over
83 GTI front vented brakes
82 GLI Jetta Mk1 euro exhaust manifold
Volvo 240 CIS injection
Throttle body mod (the only thing you could do in those days, is to synch both butterflies for auto-cross)
Boge Gas front & back
Stock springs
175-60-13 on Eureggi 6's
And a few girls in the back seat on friday's & saturday's...
Fred


----------



## robinson001 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_Found this in the testing forum. From Oregon:








I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, its my dads. Imagine having the pressure of seeing this car everyday and obviously becoming a vw fan and having to build my cars to this quality.....pressure! anyways good to see you on here pops!


----------



## johnnloki (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
& my "new" 81 monday









Dammit!








Full intention of buying that car. Basically a steal at the price he was asking, fuel leak or no... I wanted engine swap anyways... ah well, snnozing and loozing and all that schtuff.


_Modified by johnnloki at 9:53 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re:  (johnnloki)*

My new Scirocco!!!


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (robinson001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robinson001* »_
Yea, its my dads. Imagine having the pressure of seeing this car everyday and obviously becoming a vw fan and having to build my cars to this quality.....pressure! anyways good to see you on here pops!









Proof positive that VW enthusiasm is very contagious and/or hereditary








Both of my boys make very good and honest livings as factory certified VW / Audi tech's. Always willing to help Dad when his cars are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Signed,
Very proud Dad (and Grandpa)








































Roccsann wants new coilovers and wheel spacers for Xmas...
Sounds like a great Father / Son project


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_Sorry Gambling,
Can't:
This is the only picture I got left (from my wallet next to my son...)
I only have this picture left after 1998 floods in Mtl... 
All my life pictures before 98 were destroyed...
....
And a few girls in the back seat on friday's & saturday's...
Fred










Ouch - sorry to rip open an old wound...







[email protected] the second part






















_Edit: that white '81 is ridiculous (you need a better screenname btw! _

























_Modified by gamblinfool at 6:41 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*









































http://s419.photobucket.com/al...1689/


_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:27 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*

Because I can.









_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_Period correct car and airplane in the same photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 3:44 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Maik53B (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*

i hope i do it right?
i saw these pics of all the beautiful sciroccos and i want to show you my scirocco.by the way please excuse my english,because i am from germany,and it´s been about 10 years since i went to school an learnden english...
here is my car:
































and here is a vid of the sound,enjoy
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/13...3_Kat
if you like more visit http://www.tjay.info
cu maik form germany


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








































http://s419.photobucket.com/al...1689/

_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:27 PM 11-21-2008_

DUDE!!! You're the one who bought it! Lucky man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Some old shots, enjoy.

































greets
Lars


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*

Wife's car out of the paint shop and re-assembled.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (sandrunner)*

Oh my god!! It looks so much better, amazing.


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

This thread is way too long - is there an easier way to search all 60+ pages other than "next, CTRL F"?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MrBailey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBailey* »_
DUDE!!! You're the one who bought it! Lucky man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## gmdubber (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (MK1Scirocco1981)*

met the owner of this one at the waterland show (all original paint if i remeber right)
i was the 3rd place red 16v 
hope you where the one that got secound that thing was amazing! 









_Modified by gmdubber at 5:27 PM 11-25-2008_
and a shot of my car on the way back to canada












_Modified by gmdubber at 5:40 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*









Playing with CS4
The all white background on Vortex sux for displaying pictures










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 10:14 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Maik53B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maik53B* »_










53! Beautiful. I love the color matched snowflakes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

Took some photos today of the Scirocco and Taurus SHO out at a local barn 








And then unexpectedly!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

... and you got thrown in Jail.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I knew you'd like it.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_... and you got thrown in Jail.









He didn't like the missing front plate. I told him I was getting the bracket powdercoated which is partially true. Ohio laws ftl


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

20v head running CIS, found in the 20/20 thread.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1983-Vol...A1318


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_20v head running CIS, found in the 20/20 thread.









link?


----------



## windsor13 (Oct 8, 2006)

went shooting


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (windsor13)*


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Arex!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheTimob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheTimob* »_









lol @ broken dubs


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Arex!
















HOLY CRAP! That is beatuful! Do you know which front air damn that is? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jess9dob (Dec 3, 2008)

damn nice roccos think i finally got this picture thing worked out heres my 83


_Modified by jess9dob at 3:56 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (jess9dob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jess9dob* »_









What kind of wheels are those? Wanna sell them?


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

and some of my own fleet -
























































































































































and the latest rescue.......


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (power_house)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power_house* »_
link?

Well, here's the thread I found it in. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1674618 I don't remember which page, but there wasn't any other info, just some statements about the pointlessness of such a high flowing head behind the restriction of the CIS metering plate. Good thread, though.


----------



## jess9dob (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

centras, sorry dude not for sale


----------



## sciroccoslegato (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is My future MadMax style racing scirocco, 1988 scirocco paprika red slegato!! 
..I'm a newbee on this site..and feel like a wanabe looking a most of your roccos..you guy's cars are great!!


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (sciroccoslegato)*









\









just taken 12/3/08


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

my winter setup


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*

from europe


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*




















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:52 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*



















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:50 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (jess9dob)*











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:47 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*



Mtl-Marc[IMG said:


> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2111/sc07ft4hb5.jpg[/IMG]


 Look at the fenders







I'm going to....ah too late never mind.
SSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOO HAWT!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*

hoping i did this right.......


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*












_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:48 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*









It would look much better Plum Crazy Purple IMHO.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc,
Hey bud, been a while since I have had much time for anything other than work or studies. While doing some catch up I saw the above beast. Do you have any higher res pics of that interior space and engine compartment. Not real excited about what he did with the nose of the car, but the rest is frickin sweet. 
Dave


----------



## mestoyka gando (Jun 24, 2008)

damn...65 pages and LAYCHOOBA'S scirocco
is still the TOP DOG..the pinnacle of it all..imo


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








It would look much better Plum Crazy Purple IMHO.









wow


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








It would look much better Plum Crazy Purple IMHO.










THAT needs to be black with a red metal flake (and about a thousand coats of clear on top, yummy), and it should come live in the Batcave. Right next to my enlarger....


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (punchbug)*


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn B)*

My old school Scirocco


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (galil762)*


_Quote, originally posted by *galil762* »_My old school Scirocco

















Whoaa!!!! Fitipauldi's FTMFW!!! I thought I would never see another set of these around. hell, only other set i've seen were on some honda 10 years ago.. yours look like they're in ec too!! nice!!! 
lemme whore mine a little:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sciroccomann)*

Thanks for the nice comments.
Here are a few more.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CsGYh8AacgY
Joyness


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (impulse byer)*

some more pics from the orange speedster:
http://www.autostrassenverkehr...2.hbs 
http://me110.de/index.html 
http://www.me1-speedster.de/ME....html


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco53b)*

















































damn you snow!
















































































The last three are the day i bought this amazing car. enjoy


----------



## 82rocco (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco53b)*

My 84'


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (galil762)*

76 "super" Scirocco








Some from Pacific Waterland 2006. Mine is the burgundy one and the white one is my neighbor Craig's minty Scirocco.
































Karl K's 81S when we picked it up in Utah


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*

So many great pictures in here! 








Here's a '75


----------



## dsr16v (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BattleRabbit)*

Here's a couple...


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dsr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsr16v* »_Here's a couple...
















Jillian let Doug buy another car?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RunDub)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*




























































_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 1:46 AM 2-24-2009_


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

ALRIGHT! time to post my random scirocco pics... PREPARE FOR IMPACT!
alright let's start off with my '83.... This is where he has been sitting for 2 and a half YEARS waiting to be FIXED! lol the guy just wont work on it!








pooor guy... just wants to see the light of the road... just.. once... more.....
first day i got my car
















me and my car pal! 








now for other sciroccos








































nice mint mk1 scirocco that was next to me in waterwerks, guy seemed kinda antisocial
















and to cut things short, the most recent pic of my little Meryl, she's got Neuspeed springs now!
















sorry for all the pics! XD























_Modified by european_rocc at 11:46 PM 2-23-2009_


_Modified by european_rocc at 4:17 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (european_rocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *european_rocc* »_sorry for all the pics! 








Um, that's the whole point of this thread. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A couple from me...
This one is mine...








This one isn't...








This one is mine...








This one, sadly, isn't anymore...








I do miss that Redd Rocc... (wipes tear)
Dave

_Modified by xavsbud at 5:40 AM 2-24-2009_


_Modified by xavsbud at 2:30 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sciroccos4life)*











_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 2:44 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*








Dang, that is a small car! ^^


----------



## zachste (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

a few i took awhile ago with my dirty steelies...


----------



## mr.charlie (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zachste)*

bought today


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.charlie)*


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

bought last month, you may have seen it in the scirocco vortex classifieds


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (89cabby)*

Tow package FTW.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

scirocco.org lister just bought this:








Roof rack!


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_scirocco.org lister just bought this:








Roof rack!

sex


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*









Not my picture.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Marc that's not a Scirocco








these are Sciroccos


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_Marc that's not a Scirocco









Look carefully at the picture before giving me the ==>
















FYI, it's my Scirocco.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Look carefully at the picture before giving me the ==>










It was a peekin'!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I see it now ... a good one Marc


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Not my picture.

does that truck say "free candy"?


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

^^ Strangers candy is always the best


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

fixed:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^ Oh hai


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## EuroTechVW (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (Kar98)*

Hey Guys & Gals!
I'm sooooo HAPPY to see so many Scirocco's still alive and kicking!!!!!
AWESOME!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's my '86!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (EuroTechVW)*

a work in progress...


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Glad the compressor got there....
Jon, I can sit and wire too....

















Don


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Donsroc)*

What size are these wheels and what are they off of?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Beakersloco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beakersloco* »_
What size are these wheels and what are they off of? 

14x6....know as orlandos, came on mk3s and cabrios, pretty easy to come by


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (-camber)*









From dope shizz


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
does that truck say "free candy"?









Yes.
I'm sure it was legit.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_









Got a shot of the rear end?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

greets
Lars


_Modified by OSLer at 6:18 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_









greets
Lars

Do you have a high resolution copy of this? It would make a great desktop for the PC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## epic designs (Feb 4, 2004)

crap picture I know. Just got my first set of euro bumpers, after running no-bumpers for almost 10 years. (couldnt live with myself running US bumpers)


_Modified by epic designs at 5:48 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (xavsbud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xavsbud* »_
Do you have a high resolution copy of this? It would make a great desktop for the PC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm sorry, but i don't have a high res version, but an other picture, slightly bigger, asked the guy for it in the german Scirocco forum who posted the other pictures.








greets
Lars



_Modified by OSLer at 1:21 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

and another one









greets
Lars


----------



## Oli. (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (OSLer)*


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_









What are the wheels?


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*




















_Modified by markeysscirocco at 3:08 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: (Colamjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Colamjam* »_
What are the wheels?

TSW Hockenheim or an equivalent.


_Modified by -camber at 10:07 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Hahahahha I was looking at that thinking wow thats some staight body work.
****ing great


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


























































Photo credit 


_Modified by Electric Pi at 8:08 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Electric Pi)*

Oh hi Electric Pi. is your name Chris B? I think have raced with you before at various NER events. I used to drive the stickered up GTI and run over every cone I could find.








I still cant understand how you fit in that rocco with your helmet on... 








here is a pic of me at the dogs from 07.








here is one at union with mike rabblemaker riding shotty.








if you are who I think you are, then here you are... (that made my head hurt a little)


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Oh hi Electric Pi. is your name Chris B? I think have raced with you before at various NER events. I used to drive the stickered up GTI and run over every cone I could find.








I still cant understand how you fit in that rocco with your helmet on... 








here is a pic of me at the dogs from 07.
here is one at union with mike rabblemaker riding shotty.
if you are who I think you are, then here you are... (that made my head hurt a little)


No, this isn't Chris. I bought Chris's car. I was running my corolla at the time those pics were taken. I'm really glad to be back in a VW. I just wish getting into the VW didn't involve the Corolla getting totalled:
 
That happened on the way to Union 2008, about a mile from the site. Fortunately Chris was selling the 'rocco, and the other driver's insurance paid out, covering the cost of the 'rocco







.


----------



## Dubs16vrocco (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Deez_Nutz (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*


<3


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Deez_Nutz)*

My MK1 "Ron" with StaHiMooney's RIP 87







at PWL 07


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubs16vrocco* »_









Interesting color. I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubs16vrocco (Jul 6, 2008)

the color is actually the primer its gonna be painted a bright red


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*

Red is cool too, but the primer doesn't look half bad.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Electric Pi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electric Pi* »_
No, this isn't Chris. I bought Chris's car. I was running my corolla at the time those pics were taken. I'm really glad to be back in a VW. I just wish getting into the VW didn't involve the Corolla getting totalled:
 
That happened on the way to Union 2008, about a mile from the site. Fortunately Chris was selling the 'rocco, and the other driver's insurance paid out, covering the cost of the 'rocco







.

Oh MAN that sucks! I am guessing it wasnt on the trailer at the time it got hit was it?


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*

ok where can I find more pics of this heaven?
Drool......










_Modified by Sven7 at 6:27 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sven7)*

That's Matt's car (saddest6day66). And yes, it's F'ing sexy.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Sven7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sven7* »_ok where can I find more pics of this heaven?
Drool......









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4292967


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_
Oh MAN that sucks! I am guessing it wasnt on the trailer at the time it got hit was it?


I was driving to the event. Fortunately some of the Lincoln Academy folks stopped before I even got out of the car. They had an empty trailer (they brought it in case one of their cars broke). The car was able to drive onto the trailer under it's own power, and they towed me to the rallyx site. I caught another tow back to MA after the event, and called AAA from there.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Electric Pi)*

Here is a Scirocco I saw at Woodburn drag strip at Blitzkrig '07


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ydrogs)*









random picture from google http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (power_house)*


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*

*Those ATS Cups look great!*

_Quote, originally posted by *Dubs16vrocco







2.jpg[/IMG* »_ 

Gonna have to get rid of the Estrella's and get me some of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Alex


_Modified by buzzgun at 12:33 AM 3-21-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (buzzgun)*


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Monster8V)*










I like women topless and most cabriolets and rabbits I see too. But not sciroccos. Then again somebody figured Frankenstein was a good idea too, right?
Of course all of this is said with a whacky sense of humor IMO


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (Electric Pi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electric Pi* »_Red is cool too, but the primer doesn't look half bad. 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The first thing I remember back to my earliest memory's of liking cars was seeing a fully primered car drive by with its flat beauty. I am still a fan of the flat paint (primer look) to this day.


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco53b)*
















[/QUOTE]
Those are custom bumpers and grills on these two beautiful cars? If not, where could one score those? Who did the work, very nice!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (victor great)*


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

tis the season again...










_Modified by toy_vw at 5:27 PM 4-23-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (victor great)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victor great* »_










That is the nicest nose treatment I have ever seen on an S2







Reminds me of a Lancia or Maserati...


----------



## victor great (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Iroczgirl)*

That is the nicest nose treatment I have ever seen on an S2







Reminds me of a Lancia or Maserati...[/QUOTE]
What is it? Who does it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (victor great)*

not a fan of the mini bumper, but the round headlights look surprisingly nice


----------



## bjmsdrum00 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (arc9)*

WHY IS THIS NOT STICKY?????


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (ydrogs)*

Woo Hoo! More from Chewie!










_Modified by My Old Roc at 11:29 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## buzzgun (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Iroczgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iroczgirl* »_
That is the nicest nose treatment I have ever seen on an S2







Reminds me of a Lancia or Maserati...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x infinity.
A nose job like that, some ATS cups, a little something here, a little something there... 
I can see the 16v's future coming together.


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

Finished all 67 pages and I have to say thank you.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

























sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbyDriver* »_Finished all 67 pages and I have to say thank you.

You are welcome. Now you have to get that rarest of VW gems - a Scirocco.


_Modified by OorsciroccO at 7:14 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (buzzgun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buzzgun* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x infinity.
A nose job like that, some ATS cups, a little something here, a little something there... 
I can see the 16v's future coming together.









ATS Cups are so played........they say.
But I would consider no other wheel for my car.
Stacked, and shod with Michelin Pilots, they await my procrastinating ass to finish the rest of the car.
They will be the frosting on the cake when I am done.
Someday.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*


----------



## roccorado (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: (richhuff)*

so here's a pic of my rocco... I know I need to go lower!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

The path to stance:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (richhuff)*


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ydrogs)*

I love mudflaps!

oops! too low!








better


----------



## vwcr8zy2 (Mar 7, 2009)

I just picked this up, traded it for a turnsignal switch (installed) window and door lock switch and a radiator from my old Bronco. How did I do?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

oops


_Modified by hexagone at 1:26 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (victor great)*


_Quote, originally posted by *victor great* »_
















Those are custom bumpers and grills on these two beautiful cars? If not, where could one score those? Who did the work, very nice!









it is all custom work. the guys who build these wonderful cars are from a scirocco club in wittenberg, germany


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco53b)*


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ydrogs)*


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (ydrogs)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (roccorado)*


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

_Modified by -camber at 8:11 AM 4-2-2009_


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

the last 3 posts are full of pure s e x y n e s s 

greets


----------



## Evilruncha (Apr 3, 2009)

*>>*

Greetings from Latvia(Eastern Europa)..








My Scirocco 1.8 8v first registration in 1992



































_Modified by Evilruncha at 6:27 AM 4-3-2009_


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: >> (Evilruncha)*

Just got her a few months ago. 
She runs like a champ.
I'm the second owner. 
I have every maintainence record since she was new.
I'm working on a new stance for her.
She's lived in SoCal her whole life and that's where she's going to stay for now.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: >> (WackSteeLow)*


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: >> (mr lee)*

A couple weeks left to have her together for the first HPDE of the year for me at the Watkins Glen. Now if I could just get the money together for that sparco seat so my head has room to move lol


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*

Had a little get together this evening in S. Florida. One lonely Scirocco in a sea of Golf & Jettas.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: >> (Evilruncha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evilruncha* »_Greetings from Latvia(Eastern Europa)..








My Scirocco 1.8 8v first registration in 1992

































_Modified by Evilruncha at 6:27 AM 4-3-2009_

Welcome! How is Latvia? The closest I've been is the Czech Republic.








oh and i suppose i should throw in a rocco picture


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (roccorado)*

I bought this car after it was "Euro'ed":










_Modified by Colamjam at 11:40 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (roccorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_











































































More on the build here!
http://www.tuning-crew-nord.co...art=0 
_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 12:51 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

as much work as there was involved in that project, not a huge fan of the end result. the bodykit and doors look wackarnolds. that spaceship look screams outdated to me.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (arc9)*

Still working on getting the bumpers ready to go back on and need to pick up my front air dam but here's an pic anyway:


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

It's been a while since anyone has posted in this thread.
I'm still working on getting bumpers back, just need to get the brackets sorted out and back on they go.
Here's a few from yesterday:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

Hi.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (roccorado)*

Here is a quick pic...we're supposed to get rain for the next couple of says so I'll clean and fix it up a bit and take some proper pics with a real camera...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (davidpg)*

280hp NA 16v....thanks B.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_280hp NA 16v....thanks B.










engine pictures?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (power_house)*


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Pic from last Sunday's http://www.montreal-vdubbing.com first weekly meet (pic not even taken by me!):









Marc, you gotta come out next time! We're gonna cruise to Rosemere!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (davidpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidpg* »_Marc, you gotta come out next time! We're gonna cruise to Rosemere!


LMK.
I was at Rosemere last Sunday. Check picture 34 posts above ^^


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (-camber)*


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

my car is in the word scirocco that is written in sciroccos. i bought the car off a guy who was in scirocco . org. tha car has since been smoothed and repainted. tryin to get pics up. the guy with the reiger might know?


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (flippinvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flippinvr* »_my car is in the word scirocco that is written in sciroccos.









Upload your pictures here. Then copy and past the bottom of the 4 files here. The one that is listed as "IMG Code" . Good Luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (California Special)*

My beast.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_My beast.










Looks very good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greets


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (flippinvr)*

i need to get some whoring out of my system


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (power_house)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power_house* »_
engine pictures?


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_










Absolutely gorgeous! I want, I want. I need! I NEED!...
Dave


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I wanna hear it!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (flippinvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flippinvr* »_my car is in the word scirocco that is written in sciroccos. i bought the car off a guy who was in scirocco . org. tha car has since been smoothed and repainted. tryin to get pics up. the guy with the reiger might know? 

Here;s a picture of your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (And two of mine







)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*

few that were taken last weekend


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

whats the koo koo sighn for? some people are proud of wnat they do. i think the pic is really neat. previous owner did it but its cool. stop hatin and get a honda. thnks anyways CALIFORNIA D.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (flippinvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flippinvr* »_ whats the koo koo sighn for? some people are proud of wnat they do. i think the pic is really neat. previous owner did it but its cool. stop hatin and get a honda. thnks anyways CALIFORNIA D.

I don't think he meant any harm in his reply. Just suggesting you should post some pics. This is the "all you have to do is post your rocco pics" thread.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (flippinvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flippinvr* »_ whats the koo koo sighn for? some people are proud of wnat they do. i think the pic is really neat. previous owner did it but its cool. stop hatin and get a honda. thnks anyways CALIFORNIA D.


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

good point!!! just thought it was a dig at the pic idea? heres ome pics of my baby!


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

Still workin on it!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr. Lee, I must say I am jealous of your seats.
I just sold mine, and while the money was great- not having them and their awesome manly bolsters saddens me. My velour recaros just don't cut it


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

that black roc is awesome. always wonderd how it wold look without a spoiler. so clean and smooth! def a cool prsonal touch!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_Mr. Lee, I must say I am jealous of your seats.
I just sold mine, and while the money was great- not having them and their awesome manly bolsters saddens me. My velour recaros just don't cut it









I need to modify the bases to sit a bit lower... i feel like my head is hitting the sunroof. 
but yes they are quite comfortable!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

How tall are you? I'm 6'1" and I had about 2 inches above my head- mine were on their lowest setting (power bases).


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_How tall are you? I'm 6'1" and I had about 2 inches above my head- mine were on their lowest setting (power bases).


5'10" and the power bases are at the lowest setting.... but I want them LOWER! The original seats literally sat on the floor. I guess I'm just not used to them yet. 
time to get out the sawzall + welder.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (mr lee)*

Hmm, I haven't posted on the Tex for a while. Here's some new pics.


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

that site is damn thorough. wish i could get my hands on some of those interiors.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (flippinvr)*

Here is a shot of mine I took this morning. Going to get a full restore this winter. After I finish the Caddy and MK1 Jetta Coupe.


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (galil762)*

I'm in no way a photographer. I have a crappy camera as well.
But I'm stoked to have wheels and a new stance.
Yes, these are Charles' old wheels (-camber) that I bought off Jairo (selfatvi) Thanks again bro. My brother Adrian (Der Skillz) help me with the stance today. I think I need it another 1/2" lower in the front. But overall, very pleased with the final product.


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (WackSteeLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WackSteeLow* »_
My brother Adrian (Der Skillz) help me with the stance today. 

thats some quality help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (power_house)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power_house* »_
thats some quality help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fronts still comin' down...........


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (der skillz)*

















all that is new


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

i do not fequently share here but since it is almost done here ya go
Full kamei x-1 kit( front lip is getting fixed) 
2.0 liter swap from a 91 passat







hope you liike!



_Modified by vrbrett at 9:41 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (vrbrett)*

and its hard to see but i have red city lights to match the car color it looks pretty evil


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

My weekend
Saturday:








Sunday:








Photo source Saturday: http://s414.photobucket.com/al...unds/
Photo source Sunday: http://s414.photobucket.com/al...%202/


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Electric Pi)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

^ so hawt. I want those arches










_Modified by mr lee at 9:53 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (flippinvr)*

uh


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*

okay all play


----------



## scirocco53b (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (penuts)*


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*



































_Modified by xECKSx58 at 1:09 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xECKSx58)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

wow the fitment on that care is amazing, look at that grille on the first picture, hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Dude that's mine minus the early fenders and pure sexiness.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

That's just wrong...too big!


----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

soon to be kamei x1 body kitted


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

Dear Mr. Lee
I've been completely jealous and drooling over your car since the first time i've seen it.
Best of regards
Devon


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

^^^Damn, you! I just puked a little in my mouth...
Dave


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xavsbud)*

what wheels are those on that blue cabby?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xECKSx58)*

The Cheetah Scirocco, built for Mrs Karmann, all in red leather.


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Not mine, from tonight's gtg:


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn B)*

From the autocross 2 weekends ago... another one this Sunday. Hoping to continue with my first in class and top ten overall finishes.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (power_house)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power_house* »_what wheels are those on that blue cabby?


http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

Again, same car, not mine:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

shawn..whos rocco..and whats the details on these meets..wouldnt mind getting a few of us to head up there


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_shawn..whos rocco..and whats the details on these meets..wouldnt mind getting a few of us to head up there

IM sent


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (All_for_Aria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *All_for_Aria* »_


















previous owner carelessness...


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_
IM sent









my twin







but at least i'm the evil one








edit: that was the wrong pic
I was shocked to see a mk2 rocco 16v at the same show as me last year. then to be running a twin carb 16v like mine....it gave me that warm and fuzzy feeling in my pants.










_Modified by impulse byer at 7:56 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xECKSx58)*


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

That was a cool meeting...even there were only three of us!
So, are those first two cars really for rent?










_Modified by davidpg at 3:45 AM 5-18-2009_


----------



## roccorado (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (roccorado)*

Me and my car:








My car on course:


----------



## 89cabby (Mar 29, 2008)

i put my pics up on this thread but some &*$%# mod deleted them 
heres links:
http://i158.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i158.photobucket.com/al...9.jpg
http://i158.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
http://i158.photobucket.com/al...8.jpg
http://i158.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg
http://i158.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (89cabby)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xECKSx58)*


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread so much.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

dirty rocco


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (scirocco*joe)*

from Roadstar 2009, which was 15-17 May, in the Netherlands.
- from the scirocco register forum uk : http://sciroccoregisterforum.c...rt=15 

_Quote, originally posted by *Slugga* »_
This guy apparently has a 'spare' Oettinger engine in his' garage!!!


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

















Am I the only one that sees the similarity?
VW Challenger??


----------



## mathias12 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (88Jetta350)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (xECKSx58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Was just out for a drive and snapped some shots...








I'm a little biased by my car, when it works, I love it, it goes like stink...
....all other times tho....i hate it just a little.


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (89cabby)*

edit: haha, meant to post in the "what did you do to your scirocco today" thread








had the wheels aligned on wednesday.. 
today - adjusted suspension, replaced a couple of exhaust fastenings.. 
still needs spacers plus slight lowering in the rear, and should be done for now.










_Modified by arc9 at 1:19 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Due for a drop.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (arc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arc9* »_ 
had the wheels aligned on wednesday.. 
today - adjusted suspension, replaced a couple of exhaust fastenings.. 
still needs spacers plus slight lowering in the rear, and should be done for now.









looks sooo good man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_Due for a drop.









I'm thinking Scirocco version of the Bucket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Sven7)*









































































new 16v with my good ole' 8v


----------



## GTgary (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (0dd_j0b)*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (GTgary)*

this thread needs some life breathed into it.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

few shots of my clunker from the other night.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

RFs <3


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (hexagone)*


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (motorlager)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_this thread needs some life breathed into it.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

!!!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_









Absolutely stunning. Your car is my inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_



















Sad seeing this again, I helped the owner to kill them.








We took out everything, there was no removable part left on it.

greets


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_Because this thread should never die.


















thumbing through some of the older posts, what a long way you have come good sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R-P (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

My parts car








My project car Last month








My project car 2 weeks ago


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (R-P)*

Another RIP Scirocco killed by someone else, I just bought the shell.
























Anything that was useable was kept including the clear title







. I even think part of this 77's lower windshield cowel resides in a famous Scirocco named Victor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (OSLer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_








Sad seeing this again, I helped the owner to kill them.








We took out everything, there was no removable part left on it.

greets

What color/paint code are these? Kinda looks like the VR6 Turbo Rallye Golf color...


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: (xscirocco16vx)*


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*









terrible pic but i dont have camera with me..and i was about to move the 8v so i snapped it real quick with my terrbadpictakingphone.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

stock ride height, vs lowered


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JonnyPhenomenon)*









That is not stock.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








That is not stock.









I totally agree with Marc on that. Something is not right there.
Dave


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

smaller diameter wheels, but I am quite confident, but not 100%, that those are stock shocks, struts, and springs.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

I think tomorrow it will. I just need some ambition and focus...where do you get that again?


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (impulse byer)*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eurocco)*









One more wheel to finish polishing and then tires will be mounted!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayerz* »_


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

took me long enough...dont mind the duck tape HA HA


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirvw16vleo1* »_

















Lookin good, Leo! When's the last time that thing saw the light of day??








Edit for PWNIJ


_Modified by gamblinfool at 1:26 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bosniak* »_









Local car ^^


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

















unfortunetely she is having engine problems and isnt being driven..i love driving that 16v


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

New rims...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (0dd_j0b)*

f-yeah, macgyver!

_Quote, originally posted by *0dd_j0b* »_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*









Local Sunday night GTG. ^^
We have a GTG every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday at three different locations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Strong VW community here.
The yellow Rabbit has a 2.0l 16V turbo running on Megasquirt.










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:39 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^ great photo Marc, is that from a local gtg?
and here is one from another thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_





































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (California 16v)*

^^^Awesome Randall! More of her... I mean the car...


----------



## roccorado (Jan 11, 2009)

rolling pic!


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (roccorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccorado* »_
rolling pic!

Saw your car at the Bug Out on Sunday, love the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We going to see you at WaterWerks this weekend?


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

woo i spy racelands. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

MAYBE!
Yeah... Fronts are down as much as my tires permit, rears are gonna come up about a half inch.
Day time shot.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## FireHippo (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

So clean.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Little clean up over winter


----------



## cossieboy (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


----------



## bpspdracer (Feb 24, 2007)

Project SR71: '87 16v


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (africanwind)*

got some new pics of the rocco done this weekend..
the first few were taken by my friend Jeff.
















































these next two were taken by the infamous LumpyA2, aka Randy Pants. (even tho he allways wears cammo shorts)


----------



## Electric Pi (May 2, 2008)

My Scirocco gets around a little:
















Yes those mileages are accurate.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_ Little clean up over winter

















now THATS what Im Talkin about!!
how did I miss this??


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Looking hot yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One from the other day and because there is never enough T-red




















_Modified by impulse byer at 10:11 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## roccorado (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (cholland_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cholland_* »_
Saw your car at the Bug Out on Sunday, love the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks man....








you coming out to bugfest?


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

I want a good camera so badly.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

yo your car looks amazing w those racelands on it. hahaha


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

_Modified by toy_vw at 4:52 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## Rudy_PL (Jul 26, 2009)

BTW, now i have original mirrors on it












_Modified by Rudy_PL at 3:12 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (gamblinfool)*

up

_Quote, originally posted by *Jouko Haapanen* »_Mk1 Sciroccos have a special place in my heart. I've loved them ever since they came out and we had our 1974. I learned to drive in a 1981 Scirocco my father had at the time (can't find a scanned pic of that right now...).
For some reason, the itch had to be scratched in 2004 and it was time to find one and add it to the long-term fleet. We flew from Toronto to Sacramento to buy a 1981 that was posted here on the Scirocco classifieds. After reading this thread, maybe I shoiuld go get it out of storage and give the car its first drive of 2009...








My brother & I, back in the summer of 1974 with our mom's Scirocco TS








On the way home from California a few years back, complete with disco-Centras








Finally found some European bumpers and got rid of the Centras








At the track a couple of years ago


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome... I want those seats!


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

A few from this weekend....


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwnut84)*

































more of these in my build thread, page 17.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ordisecur* »_





































































_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 2:21 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

this pic makes me smile.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooClutchVW* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4492363









sorry but I had to


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*

old pic i know, i just miss driving it right now, but soon. very soon.


----------



## navetta (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Just picked this up a few weeks ago. Thus far I've gotten it all tuned up, roadworthy, and installed the lows. Build date 10/76.








Her as of tonight, Sitting on what remains of the bumpstops on JOMs and 175/50-13s.:








And why people like me shouldn't use the powdercoating equipment at work:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (navetta)*

Sweet^^^^

On the way home from carb tuning. There was a diff test as well but was unable to stick around to take some pic's


----------



## cossieboy (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

Pics ith new wheels (just about to get refurbed) and its new coilovers


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (cossieboy)*

Some from Waterfest


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (navetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navetta* »_
And why people like me shouldn't use the powdercoating equipment at work:









Looks like you've got harlequin suspension.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

my girls' 81:


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_










looks really good any more pics from this shoot?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nateF)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (nateF)*

Vagcraft 2009


























































_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:27 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

Every time i see your car the look grows on me a little more. Do you go to the Monday meet off hwy 24? I may roll out there one night with my rocco.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_Every time i see your car the look grows on me a little more. Do you go to the Monday meet off hwy 24? I may roll out there one night with my rocco.

gen dub/vw army meets? tri city???
mabie 2 mondays from now i'll make the trip down


----------



## navetta (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm assuming 'Umpqua' is down near Roseburg? You best be coming north for Pacific Waterland this next Sunday

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## navetta (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_I'm assuming 'Umpqua' is down near Roseburg? You best be coming north for Pacific Waterland this next Sunday

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Actually in Eugene now, and I _should_ be there. It's just going to be a six day work week and one day weekend... :shrug:


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes please.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

I HATE UUUU I wanted those gahhh lol looks good


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

just got it one month ago. a lot of work to do,but in good shape. the audi 1.8t and golf are also mine, but i love the scirocco the most.




















































_Modified by ionutiasi at 3:13 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*

my eyes keep wanderin to the jetta! rocco site buddy!!!! lol more of the jetta please!!!


----------



## matthieu (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (flippinvr)*

Here's mine:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (matthieu)*









I like my girl a little dirty some times. But really this picture dose not show how much crap is on it.


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (matthieu)*


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

old pic with the stock NA lights








Euro's


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mayerz* »_


----------



## kracked_block (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

















Hey, just bought this......not much but its nice. gonna buy coils real soon to have em on for h20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn B* »_









Shawn, that's not your car, is it?!?! If so, you were at Vagkraft, right? I love your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patter$on (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_ya* »_
Shawn, that's not your car, is it?!?! If so, you were at Vagkraft, right? I love your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not my car (Serg's Rocco), but it is my pic and here is where you post your Rocco pics right?


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (laychooba)*

One day soon I'll get this little guy to the bodyshop to pull the front end straight, then the project can begin.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (white rabbit)*

My gal in Port Huron today:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*

Nicest MK2 around. ===^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great color.


----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

got new wheels


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Nicest MK2 around. ===^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great color.









Thanks, she's been nice to me in the last few weeks; I've put a few thousand miles on her in the last little while. No trailer queen, that one. She gets driven, all mine do.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (laychooba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laychooba* »_






































Does anyone has a clue where I could find lipspoiler like this one??? Please...


----------



## FromMarz (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (LamaMk1)*

Me:
























































enjoy.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84haregti (Jul 22, 2005)

its not the best but ill represent pittsburgh.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Not my pic. From Brokedown 09 in Gardner Ma.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn B)*


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

fraser there is just someting about your car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

scirocco and the gti


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_









did it get parked halfway out of the carport?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

as of today.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

My 78, a work in progress.. slow progress



























_Modified by galil762 at 9:08 PM 9-13-2009_


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh hai, italian exotic? no, just scirocco.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (impulse byer)*


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vrbrett)*


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_









Nice shot Gordy!
Glad to hear you like the new suspension. Looks great!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_









First MK1 evar fitted with a periscope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*

^ interesting, but wrong forum, needs to go here ---> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=971 












_Modified by California 16v at 5:48 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got it august 30th




























_Modified by MarsRedScirocco16v at 2:50 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

good luck ttt


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
First MK1 evar fitted with a periscope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That is my exhaust stack


















_Modified by ydrogs at 5:34 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*

























































^^ win


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*



























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:52 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

ok, marc wins.


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Mocked these bad boys up. Riken RTW from what I've found through google.


----------



## Type 53 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (JaymesW)*









My haunted graveyard


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_ok, marc wins. 

Marc,
Thanks for posting all those sweet pics!
Where is this Scirocco Heaven?


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (Type 53)*



Type 53 said:


> My haunted graveyard
> QUOTE]
> Those are some disturbing pictures...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (MK1Scirocco1981)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1Scirocco1981* »_
Marc,
Thanks for posting all those sweet pics!
Where is this Scirocco Heaven?

Nice castle eh?








France and Spain GTG for the 35th anniversary of the Scirocco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey Rob, what do I win?











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 12:57 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

HIGH FIVE!!!!!


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (mr lee)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (vw_Dru)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_









That is a pleasant firmiliar site!! OOPS, should have looked closer at the pic, but the code gives it way. I know I knew some of the roccs though!!


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 10:35 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

From this summer in Riviere du Loup and Notre-Dame du Portage (if you've never been to Eastern Quebec, it's one of the best and most beautiful road trips to take in the Scirocco):


































































_Modified by davidpg at 8:04 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Same wheel and tires since 1996, or was it 1997? Just freshened up the tires:


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (davidpg)*

just put some coilovers on it, need to bring the back up a little bit


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (vrbrett)*

and one more to bring it back up


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (vrbrett)*

From today while working on a friend's jetta.


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

*And thats my fathers 06 GTO in the background*


_Modified by MarsRedScirocco16v at 11:26 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re:*

Grey scirocco in a grey garage... Yeah, my car lives there during the day while I'm at work.. Three floors below ground level..


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ft6crt)*

old photo... the day i got it back from paint.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mr lee)*

New photo, my car with Fraser's at h2o.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

And here's a recent one of mine from H2O between Chris and Johnny.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (MarsRedScirocco16v)*

I will need to get some shots in better light but you get the point.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_










is this amish country? where is this at?


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

i few more one of my divingboard back bumper and the red city lights


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

vrbrett.......glad to see it comin together!! looks good! i just moved to haddonfield!. maybe well take a cruise to a gtg or somethin! lmk


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (flippinvr)*

Couple more because i'm real happy how they turned out.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

^^^^ 
paint the barrels of the wheels pink and we can have polar opposite porsche wheels


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*

Holly crap i didn't know they were green on the inside!! I just love the pink on the black. I have a can of pink...but with the red?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Nogaro-Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nogaro-Green* »_Same wheel and tires since 1996, or was it 1997? Just freshened up the tires:

















Love the wheels and the color...more pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics ([email protected])*

that's a fine choice of wheels good sir... i wish i never sold
mine, especially after all the insanity i went trhough to get them.
















ugggggh. i miss my car. anyone want to swap a motor in it for
me? i need a new job... to much work. no time for playing with this
thing.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_ Holly crap i didn't know they were green on the inside!! I just love the pink on the black. I have a can of pink...but with the red?

pink with red might over-do it (more so than pink wheels already does







)
def digging the green.....digging the d90's even more


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## navetta (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (laychooba)*

Atomically crappy image GO!


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (navetta)*

cushy 50 series tires rides like a cadi








stiff 40's and some lip surgery


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

spoiled!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

on winter wheels


----------



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (laychooba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laychooba* »_that's a fine choice of wheels good sir... i wish i never sold
mine, especially after all the insanity i went trhough to get them.
















ugggggh. i miss my car. anyone want to swap a motor in it for
me? i need a new job... to much work. no time for playing with this
thing.

























Hmmm.. why not just sell it to me! You didnt go through THAT much to get those ATS' on there!!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (xscirocco16vx)*


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

_Modified by fredybender at 10:06 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

wow clean! is that color custom? black cherry?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (flippinvr)*

Not mine, its actually a 1.1L TS model 1976 for sale in France (on Kijiji France) 
One owner since new! 35 000Kms on the car (21 000 miles)
They say its an with original Wolfsburg interior (Europeen edition?)
ATS Classics & coil overs
Asking price is 5K Euros...
Almost getting tempted... 
Here is the listing:
http://aquitaine.kijiji.fr/c-A...06080



_Modified by fredybender at 5:47 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (flippinvr)*

yoo flippinvr the car is lookin tight man


----------



## tuner-automotive (May 16, 2003)

My project and recent running $360 rust bucket.


_Modified by tuner-automotive at 8:00 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (tuner-automotive)*

A little slideshow/vid I put together of some progress:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei8kI9dxj5c


----------



## 82rocco (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^^
black scirocco on sebrings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Love the wheels and the color...more pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SonicScirocco (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (laychooba)*

cruising at H20 2009


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (SonicScirocco)*

took it out today for some sunshine enjoyy
















Oh yeah and it hasnt been washed for about one and a half years








_Modified by vrbrett at 6:09 PM 10-11-2009_


_Modified by vrbrett at 8:14 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (mr lee)*

this thread is probably the best ever. ive been trying to buy a rocco for a little while, was gonna give up on it then i found this thread and the dream was kept alive



_Modified by woody16v at 8:56 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

there out there man just keep looking never give up hope on something you love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks man, uploading a few of the one im trying to pick up, an 87 black 16v photobucket is slow right now
also have a couple from h2o, i think it might be sonicscirocco's?


















_Modified by woody16v at 9:12 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

the car im trying to buy


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

ah yea i looked at that one. there are a lot of things to undo that they did.... i think they're asking a bit too much too. if you get them down i'd do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

haha well if you get that. just change the mirrors. i'll even giveyou a drivers side one if you want if it means to get rid of those chode mirrors.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

i couldnt talk him down on the price but hes willing to throw in a bunch of stuff, the axle that it needs, a cluster, door card, 50mm euro tb, and he offered to let me pic through the garage for whatever else i can that i want. sadly he doesnt have another drivers seat or wheels to make it match front to rear. i would ditch the borbets for teardrops and swap the mirrors back to stock- he says they're real zender mirrors tho, im mot sure how i feel about them/ they're just impractical for daily driving, but he said he's been offered 1400 for them? that sounds a bit out there but i guess ill find out when i sell them


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_haha well if you get that. just change the mirrors. i'll even giveyou a drivers side one if you want if it means to get rid of those chode mirrors.

that would be awesome, i could prolly even get away with a blockoff plate on the other side for a while?
i feel like i have to get some 16v at least since i already got a bentleys, and low temp thermo switch and t-stat, a timing belt tensioner tool, and was about to go pick up the rear bumper


_Modified by woody16v at 10:11 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

i need the low temp switch and timing belt tool. i'll trade ya?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

if this doesnt work out and i dont get a job working on vws then we could def work something out.
does it seem worth 2100? it comes with an axle, cluster, pass. door card, has a quaife lsd. and ill be going through the guys garage for other parts- he has 5 rocco's. 
this one does seem to have some weird wiring going on, which would hav to be fixed, but i think i could get all that taken care of between the bentleys and pics of what its supposed to look like. it looks like someone tried to hookup some aftermarket fogs or something and just made a mess of it



_Modified by woody16v at 9:49 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (laychooba)*

Oct'dubber fest in Denver. Most Scirocco's in one area in Colorado that a lot has seen.


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (motorlager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorlager* »_










spoiled! 2 mk1's








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Having fun at the track:

























greets
Lars


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (OSLer)*

2 more:

















greets
Lars


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (OSLer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

SWeet mother.. I love that Orange rocco with the uber fat fenders


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

played with some color effects


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*COSTUM 8v SOON TO BE HYBRID SWAP*


----------



## Lil82rocco (May 22, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

<br /><br /> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scirvw16vleo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"eddiabolo"* »_Scirocco 1500 TS 1974, 120 000 kms,


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

droooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool ...
nearly perfect!
greets
Lars


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

wow beat. but what the hell is that thing by the glove box?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_wow beat. but what the hell is that thing by the glove box?

Rallye Map Reader.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

74k miles??? wow! 
WTF is that thing on the back of the vw van? is that the muffler?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

tow hitch


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (-camber)*

My car as it sits right now, hopefully ill get some paint on the doors and trunk soon


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_My car as it sits right now, hopefully ill get some paint on the doors and trunk soon










nah....NO paint needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## franky raddo (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (seowitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seowitz* »_77 rocco.....JH swap should be done soon!





































 WoW ! havent seen this for six years .


----------



## Ox1de (Mar 8, 2005)

After a wash and wax.


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_My car as it sits right now, hopefully ill get some paint on the doors and trunk soon










NO! Please keep it the way it is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Sven7)*

Haha it looks like a clown now. almost like a harlequin


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Makkkan)*











_Modified by jrgrinder at 12:26 AM 10-20-2009_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

more pics please


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (german performance)*

give me your wheels!


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

I just sold them 4 days ago.... sportin' BBS RM now


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scirvw16vleo1)*

My girl and I put her rocco away for the winter... here she is with her Dubs in the Valley trophies and fall garage cleanup attire on.








edit: should have color corrected that.. it's mars red.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^how well are those things staying on? One of the local Scirocco guys had a set, but had a real hard time keeping them well secured to the wheels.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

^^^ lower it! for real though.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

I just bent the lips that catch on the rim and pushed them out far so i had to BEAT them on there and so fat they work GREAT. Considering my car only does 85 im not to worried...


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

Its actually got a 3 1/2 inch drop on the front and a 3 in the back. Any lower and i'll be rubbing my axle! i just need to throw some lo pro tires on it! i just went to the junk yard and pulled all 4 15's for $116 even with a 1" spacer in the rear they still tuck FLIPPING SATURN'S!


----------



## raystaggs (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*









Fresh paint - see here








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3015925


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (raystaggs)*

few more:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_










What wheels are those?


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_









Awsome, got more pics on that?


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

autumn in romania


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*

those rims are awesome what are they?


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

some old centras. but i don't know the type name.


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*my almost stock 76*

Car is in NH and took 8 years to finish!! LOL


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (hillgiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hillgiant* »_
What wheels are those? 









They are some old school BBS rims, I haven't actually been able to figure out which model they are..


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (spooky24v)*









mine and a friends.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

because winters almost here...why not


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_









black avus look really good! Do you have some moar?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Sven7)*

They are 15x8 Snowflakes. I haven't taken any more with the center caps on, but I do have this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif :


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

Thats sick! spacers? or crazy offset?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Barren)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Not the end of season pic's i would like to have posted.
















fender, flare, control arm, door, mirror, rear beam









Could have been worse i guess no frame or heave body damage on panels that can't be changed








Well my short list just got longer lol


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

um WOW what happened...deer? Prostitute?


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

Prostitute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was like y0 bitch where's ma money or i run your **** over


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

So was it worth it? Hopefully you waited till she had matching nail polish at least, so when the paint scuffed it would match up nice...seriously, that sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (akiwak)*

got to raise the back up a bit


----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Haha... does this remind anyone else of fast and the furious when they drive under the tractor trailer?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Barren)*


----------



## Dub_in_Rio (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## slivervibe (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hillgiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hillgiant* »_
What wheels are those? 









BBS Mahle
I had a set on my first car (78 Champagne). Still have them 20 plus years later. 




_Modified by slivervibe at 7:15 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

took this the other night during a photoshoot with some buddies.
couldn't resist taking a shot next to this awesome light source.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (n2orocco)*

just picked her up on saturday, i will post a real thread once i get some better pics. its good to be back in the family http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: (8716vrocco)*

This is like so last decade.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

i know this isnt a sell your stuff fourm, but i have a KAMEI air damn for a MK1 rocco.
I do believe its an orginal not a replaica


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

oh hi. how are ya...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

Great...and yourself.....*cool pic*......just down the road from you in Lake Mary..


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

we need to talk about a little local gtg this weekend.
IM follwing in.....3...2...1...


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

No can do...but will be back after Thanksgiving.......short 2 weeks here,Bahama's included,will be back semi-permantly w/Rocc in tow....GTG will be fun when I get back.....you ride looks saaaawwwweeeeeettt as always... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_No can do...<snip>









have great holidays though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocco 1 KAMEI front air dam for sale! I know someone out here wants one


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster86roc* »_we need to talk about a little local gtg this weekend.
IM follwing in.....3...2...1...


soooooooo down!
someone set this up.








i'm new to washington, so don't ask me to!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (etsd311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etsd311* »_
soooooooo down!
someone set this up.








i'm new to washington, so don't ask me to!









Welcome to the PNW! If you are up to driving a couple of hours to Vancouver, WA tomorrow then check this out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4605684
There will be a lot of Sciroccos and their owners plus some good food to eat. Maybe hook up with some Sciroccos coming down from Sea/Tac area.
And to keep the theme of this thread going how about some interiors


----------



## nsrocco88 (Apr 1, 2009)

_Modified by nsrocco88 at 8:40 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_They are 15x8 Snowflakes. I haven't taken any more with the center caps on, but I do have this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif :



















looks perfect! people have been running the touerag center cap to give it the VW logo


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_

And to keep the theme of this thread going how about some interiors


I'll play: Here's some cow:








Mooo with copper:
















Whoops, THAT was Italian.







But still very nice!
Plaid:
















Slegato in blue:








And the most comfiest of all, Paprika Slegato seats!










_Modified by punchbug at 2:51 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
I'll play: Here's some cow:








Mooo with copper:









I love the brown on brown leather and the matching door cards is oh so sweet. You have one of my favorite MK1 interiors Cathy








Here is some picts of a 76 super interior that appers to me to be recovered but could be the OE covering, not sure.
































That baby sure has gotten around, still wish I would have bought it


----------



## RKsilver (Apr 27, 2008)

Cheers : )


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (ydrogs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ydrogs* »_
I love the brown on brown leather and the matching door cards is oh so sweet. You have one of my favorite MK1 interiors Cathy








Here is some picts of a 76 super interior that appers to me to be recovered but could be the OE covering, not sure.
































That baby sure has gotten around, still wish I would have bought it

















That is a lovely tan interior in that 76 for sure, and I have a 77 to thank for my copper carpets. I hope to get the purple car's seats done this winter, and they will absolutely NOT be to everyone's tastes. I guarantee it! I have a controversial idea in mind for my silver car too, but the right donor has to come along to assist with that.


----------



## turboz32 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

has anyone removed the rear seats and done that wood flooring thing they do with the caddys? Im thinking about trying it out and was wondering if anyone has done it in a rocco yet


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I started to do mine, but got side-tracked, something about driving across the country for a GTG


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pennywise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pennywise* »_
...people have been running the touerag center cap to give it the VW logo

Yep. Which is why I got these and modified them to fit; nobody else is running 'em







:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

thats a big B*tch. really detailed model scirocco though. at first glance i thought it was real! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (flippinvr)*

thats what my girl looks like next to my rocco lol shes 6'4" and im 6'6" lol we really need a biger car to play with lol


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









That car looks familiar ???


















_Modified by Doug T at 9:53 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Doug T)*

Blonde?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Hmm still looks familiar??


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*

^^ DO IT!!!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

No!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_No!









Give to me, and I will.


----------



## cottntail (Nov 22, 2009)

moar!


----------



## scirocco612 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Allyn)*

I just bought a 1984 that I am looking to really fix up. Where did yo get the body kit, spoiler and hatch. Also how did you get the spoiler and hatch to look the way it does. Your rocco is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## scirocco612 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Have been wanting a rocco for years and finally founbd one. 1984 mk2 8V. Originally from VA and nbo rust anywhere, The previous owner didn't like the Mars Red paint color and covered it up with black spray paint. The guy he bought it from was the original owner and kept track of everything in a book right down to gas mileage. he was very meticulous to say the least. though she is not pretty, with no rust and running very well, she has so much potential not bad for $600.00 The car also came with extra transmission. have no idea of history but the guy said it was purchased from a parts place that warrantied it. The guy was planning on keeping it and wanted a trany as back up. the one in the car is perfect, so if anyone needs one let me know. very open to offers, just shoot me an email. [email protected] in the market for leather interior, performance engine parts, body kit,, and new front /rear bumpers. email or post pics of what you have.


----------



## scirocco612 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Have been wanting a rocco for years and finally founbd one. 1984 mk2 8V. Originally from VA and nbo rust anywhere, The previous owner didn't like the Mars Red paint color and covered it up with black spray paint. The guy he bought it from was the original owner and kept track of everything in a book right down to gas mileage. he was very meticulous to say the least. though she is not pretty, with no rust and running very well, she has so much potential not bad for $600.00 The car also came with extra transmission. have no idea of history but the guy said it was purchased from a parts place that warrantied it. The guy was planning on keeping it and wanted a trany as back up. the one in the car is perfect, so if anyone needs one let me know. very open to offers, just shoot me an email. [email protected] in the market for leather interior, performance engine parts, body kit,, and new front /rear bumpers. email or post pics of what you have. 
Scirocco 012.JPG
Scirocco 013.JPG
Scirocco 015.JPG


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirocco612)*

since the last car picture in this thread is not a scirocco allow me to post mine


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (vrbrett)*

Here Mr Lee


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (Rocco_crossing)*

sweet thanks! it fell off my radar and couldn't find it using search.


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Boost gauge looks a little low ^


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^^^send him a refill
taking the check to the guy sunday and going through his garage for parts and getting keys and title
















expect some whoring once i get the tags


_Modified by woody16v at 7:51 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

^^^^
I thought bout buying that same car many times. has a couple very nice goodies on it from what I remember http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eddza (Aug 19, 2009)

*1988 TROPIC*

My Mk2 TROPIC 2.0 16V


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1988 TROPIC (eddza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eddza* »_My Mk2 TROPIC 2.0 16V 









Great picture








what colour is this?


----------



## eddza (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: 1988 TROPIC (California 16v)*

This is the color of the Mazda 6, Mazda 3


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

^ that yellow rocco is GORGEOUS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up
page 80 pwned.


----------



## terboh (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine after a fresh washing and waxing.


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

thats some rake! u drag race? looks clean as shyte!


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_^^^^
I thought bout buying that same car many times. has a couple very nice goodies on it from what I remember http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he does very much. and i get to pick through his garage/storage space for some spares and extra parts. (cluster, pass door card, new axle, euro tb, not sure what else he has, again, once its in my driveway many pics will be posted and pros and cons will be anounced.
and thank you, im very excited


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (woody16v)*

I think I may have seen that one at some point. Good luck with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

jazz blue? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

officially mine...








def needs some tidying










































_Modified by woody16v at 7:57 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (woody16v)*

ohh man you got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboz32 (Sep 29, 2009)

are there any pictures of an mk2 with the bumpers off? and possibly sheet metal welded on instead? I hate the look of the american bumpers and the euro bumpers are really expensive... if someone could just get a shot of the front with the bumpers off i could PS it solid to see how it would look.. just thinking aloud


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (turboz32)*

shortened bumpers area great alternative check out johnnys build...


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

_Modified by scirockalot8v at 5:04 PM 12-12-2009_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

what kind of suspension mods u got on that?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

rokkor coilovers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (etsd311)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

^^^^
votex roof bars.....would do dirty dirty things for a set of those


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

same here. it looks awesome on that mars '84


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*

They got part numbers go to the dealer and see if they have anywhere. You never know maybe they still have some in a parts warehouse.








Kevin


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_^^^^
votex roof bars.....would do dirty dirty things for a set of those

Yeah.
I'd do dirty dirty things to Miss Hornstein there, too.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
Yeah.
I'd do dirty dirty things to Miss Hornstein there, too.









You like the topless gals, eh Chris?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (etsd311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etsd311* »_^ that yellow rocco is GORGEOUS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way up
page 80 pwned.









Sure would be nice to see some yellow Roccos on THIS here page eh? (another big ol' hint-er-oo-ski







)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
You like the topless gals, eh Chris?









Do you really need to ask?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Obviously that would be NO.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

another


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


----------



## ricklx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)My next project 1980*

This 80 is complete and needs a lot of TLC. I think I will try to do a complete body restoration, gut, strip and refinish. I hope the engine will come back to life without too much effort, a new gast tank is a must, as the gas cap has been off for years. I keep you all posted






_Modified by ricklx2 at 8:51 PM 12-27-2009_

_Modified by ricklx2 at 8:58 PM 12-27-2009_

_Modified by ricklx2 at 9:05 PM 12-28-2009_

_Modified by ricklx2 at 9:08 PM 12-28-2009_

_Modified by ricklx2 at 9:13 PM 12-28-2009_


_Modified by ricklx2 at 9:14 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)My next project 1980 (ricklx2)*

Plans for the wheels? <3


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (RKsilver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RKsilver* »_
















Cheers : )

Anyone know what color this is? I'm going to try and paint my '86 this year and am kicking around a color change.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

no dont know what color that is. Check out House Of Colors... They have BEAUTIFUL paint... Tangerine orange pearl is a beautiful color.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

End of the year shots------->


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

lookin' good, doug.
thought you might enjoy a little ps touch up on this awesome shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (etsd311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etsd311* »_lookin' good, doug.
thought you might enjoy a little ps touch up on this awesome shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Thanks!! (for the touch up) I took the pictures with a super inexpensive camera about 2 hours ago. The location is less than one mile from my house.


----------



## ricklx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*

My baby 79


----------



## yoscirocco917 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: (etsd311)*

My 87 16v. Original Paint.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (yoscirocco917)*

So clean!


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

Haven't posted any pics of mine for a while, and I'm trying to sell it, so I figured I'd post a few in here. I will have a for sale thread on here tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_ I will have a for sale thread on here tomorrow hopefully...











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome looking mk1








why are you selling it


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*

some new paint
















phone pics


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*

My $700 rust free specimen 

http://inlinethumb18.webshots....5.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...3.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...6.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...0.jpg
http://inlinethumb47.webshots....5.jpg


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome looking mk1








why are you selling it









Thanks. Selling it because I just got married a few months ago and I want to pay off some bills before I go play pro hockey in Arizona next year. I might try to keep it, but I'm tired of racing FWD cars. Probably going to pick up a EVO 9 RS as a daily/race car.


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (slivervibe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slivervibe* »_








BBS Mahle
I had a set on my first car (78 Champagne). Still have them 20 plus years later. 



_Modified by slivervibe at 7:15 AM 11-11-2009_


Saw a couple other sets of wheels that look similar in recent pages here.. are we sure they are Mahle's?
Here is a close up:








The car was rolling on a set of Gotti 5 spokes that I absolutely loved, but those went back to the previous owner in exchange for the BBS's. Personally, I liked the 5 spokes more but these might be worth more and the gold does look good against the mars red.
Anybody know where I can get a mk1 right rear fender? It had some rust and was cleaned away and bondo'd... but the body shop I trust said they wouldn't do the work to build up the well, they said to find one they could cut up and just weld in there.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Barren)*

Current status


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

2009 shots of the 85 GTL


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

the 91 Scala


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

the 16v -


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

rolling project 87 GTX (2.0 BRM 8v engine) with bodykit removed prior to resto/paint and other stuff - lowering amongst them......


----------



## r32autoxer (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (SeanF)*


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*Re: (r32autoxer)*


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: (ShawnO)*

looking closer to seeing the road again sometime soon. picked
up a digi 1 harness/computer and slowly aquiring parts. this summer
is MUST roll again!


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (laychooba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laychooba* »_looking closer to seeing the road again sometime soon. picked
up a digi 1 harness/computer and slowly aquiring parts. this summer
is MUST roll again!









We'll have to start an Alpine White club this summer!
















(yours is still a bit nicer than mine though...my Dad still talks about your car


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

*Re: (davidpg)*

is he still driving that yellow DE? i haven't seen it
around recently.
my buddy rob still has your old red 2L 16v hanging out
on the side of his house. hahahahah. back IN THE DAY
scenes.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (SeanF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeanF* »_2009 shots of the 85 GTL 

































PERFECTION ! Love it, amazing.
greets
Lars


_Modified by OSLer at 9:04 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (laychooba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laychooba* »_










MOOAAARRR PERFECTION! Sweeeeeeet ...

greets
Lars


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (SeanF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeanF* »_the 91 Scala

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (yoscirocco917)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

tires are toooooo small on the first one


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (hardrocco)*











_Modified by Doug T at 11:58 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## 91STS-GLi (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (hardrocco)*

hardrocco...looking good! I'm going to try and get some pics of my '84 Wolfsburg up here, too. Mince doesn't look quite as nice as yours, though.


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (scirvw16vleo1)*

WHAT. WHEELS. ARE. THESE.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by veefreek at 7:05 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (veefreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veefreek* »_WHAT. WHEELS. ARE. THESE.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by veefreek at 7:05 PM 1-14-2010_

I believe they are sold by a company in the uk that also makes ronal turbo replicas


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

They're compomotive THs


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

that blue scirocco up a little bit with the yellow(french) lights is so badass


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (veefreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veefreek* »_











Yum!


----------



## TheGolfClub (Mar 11, 2005)

My 86 16v.








A little bit of the interior, please excuse the straight out of bootcamp hair cut from around 4 years ago (was the first thing I wanted to do was take my Roc for a drive.)








The Mk1 Collection, and yea... I have a couple dogs.


_Modified by TheGolfClub at 1:56 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (TheGolfClub)*


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (84iroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84iroc* »_









Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

imagine with a white hood and no rack though, the two tone kit is nice.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_imagine with a white hood and no rack though, the two tone kit is nice.

I dunno; I'm thinking the wheels would look too small if you cleaned it up like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (veetarded)*











_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 2:03 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

















13x8" is pretty small, Im thinking about 14x8" or 15x7" bmw e30 aluminum wheels what do you guys think i should use?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (Makkkan)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_ 13x8" is pretty small, Im thinking about 14x8" or 15x7" bmw e30 aluminum wheels what do you guys think i should use?









go with 15x7 wheels


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (California 16v)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

i'd hit that 13x8


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_









*13x8 for sure!!!* I wish I had some... I have 13x6.


----------



## Rudy_PL (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

same picture as earlier, after final editing








coutersy of the famous mike gilbert










_Modified by Amsterdam087 at 12:38 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Glad to see this post is still up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

where the hell do u get roof rack for a mk2 rocco?


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Yeah 13x8 is hardcore but i cant deside what wheels im gonna get. So if you guys have any pics of a mk1 rocco with 15x7 alu wheels please post them!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_where the hell do u get roof rack for a mk2 rocco?


mine is off a subaru, 
i forget what the name brand is, but they are pretty easy to find.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

greets


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_where the hell do u get roof rack for a mk2 rocco?

*Yakima.com* but i bought all mine on eBay and *RackAttack* and save like $300. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you can also try* www.Thule.com.*


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rudy_PL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rudy_PL* »_









why have i never seen this?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_Yeah 13x8 is hardcore but i cant deside what wheels im gonna get. So if you guys have any pics of a mk1 rocco with 15x7 alu wheels please post them!









13 X 8 

























15 x 7











_Modified by Doug T at 10:12 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

snow pic


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Rudy_PL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rudy_PL* »_









Is it my eyes playing tricks on me or does the plastic side trim look wavy? 
None the less, clean as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (Krazy Hare)*

here's mine, 87 16v rocco, vmaxx coils, rota wheels for now, no idea what i'm gonna run for the upcoming season, satin blue for now, oh and now the 16v is ditched in favor of a 93 1.8td swap


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Krazy Hare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krazy Hare* »_
Is it my eyes playing tricks on me or does the plastic side trim look wavy? 
None the less, clean as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, it looks kinda wavy. It would look better without the bra, checkered top, and hubcaps imao


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (wheeltowheel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wheeltowheel* »_
Yeah, it looks kinda wavy. It would look better without the bra, checkered top, and hubcaps imao

definetly don't like the top or bra. i think besides that and maybe having the wheels not poke as much it'd be bangin.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_








13x8" is pretty small, Im thinking about 14x8" or 15x7" bmw e30 aluminum wheels what do you guys think i should use?









perfect as is http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

_Modified by scirockinit at 4:31 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

what year subaru? Do you know what body style. IM GOING TO THE JUNK YARD


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sven7)*

i see your 13x8 and i raise it 13X9


----------



## roccin20v (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_









_Modified by scirockinit at 4:31 PM 1-24-2010_


is it really a vr6


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_i see your 13x8 and i raise it 13X9

I see your 13 X 9s with so so tires and match with 13 x 9s only I have 255s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Anybody tried running 175/50's on 13x9's???
... Just curious.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (84iroc)*

NEED MORE 82'S ON PG 82!!
OOPS, forgot about CAPS LOCK!!


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_NEED MORE 82'S ON PG 82!!
OOPS, forgot about CAPS LOCK!!









I deliver! My Eight-Duce for page Eight-Duce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*

Mine too now that I have fast enough connection. Work's was to slow tonight to dig through PB.








DANM! Started Pg 83. Oh well, my first was an 83!


_Modified by Rocco_crossing at 5:11 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Doug T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug T* »_
I see your 13 X 9s with so so tires and match with 13 x 9s only I have 255s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















ohhhh touche..
ya so so tires needed to be burnt off...now the hunt starts for some others


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

My 84 which is will be going under the knife this spring. 
















Full resto in the plans.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

that looks really clean does it really need a full resto??


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*

2x 
From the pic's it only needs some euro bumpers and E code lights


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (eurocco)*

it's cold out here: -27' C


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*

thats -16 here and thats FROCKIN Freezin! i think the coldest ive seen here all year was 17 and that was at night time


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Krazy Hare)*

send me the steelies


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottyrocco16vDUB* »_that looks really clean does it really need a full resto??

The body is straight and almost rust free, but it's the inside that needs some love. The wiring harness is a mess, the seats are from a 2000 Audit TT (which I don't like) Need to find the original 16v black leathers. Motor has a lot of mileage (16v swap in the plans.) Color is not original, (painting it Alpine White) and so on..


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Krazy Hare)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_











Damn, mine looks lifted between yours and Chris'.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_









Is that your Challenger? Btw, love the TSW wheels. They have always been my favorite for a Scirocco.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Damn, mine looks lifted between yours and Chris'.

I noticed that when I posted the picture. my bumper looks like it could slide totally under yours


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*

Well, it is January, and I live in the Great White North. May as well go for a drive eh? This is from not too long ago.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

My old Rocco. Bought it brand new in 86', parted it in 03' a month after this pic was taken , I regretted it every f**ing day. Just got another one last year and the building process has begun.










_Modified by n2orocco at 11:53 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (n2orocco)*

And my new project I have been working on for the last 8mos.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (two16Vs)*

im stealing that quote


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_
Is that your Challenger? Btw, love the TSW wheels. They have always been my favorite for a Scirocco.


actually no its one of my bosses,
and he hates the fact that i can walk him so easily on the freeway.







almost no contest at all. 

i love these wheels too, going to be hard to box them up and not use them anymore.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (n2orocco)*

at n2o roc. i love your white roc. i think for some reason it pulls off 17's. and your new car looks just as clean. wow. stuff looks good.


_Modified by jrgrinder at 8:41 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heh, that was the first time I saw your car^


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*



jrgrinder said:


> at n2o roc. i love your white roc. i think for some reason it pulls off 17's. and your new car looks just as clean. wow. stuff looks good.
> 
> Hey thanks, I think it pulled them off well. That's why I loved 17's on Rocco's. With the right suspension, it can look sweet. The new car is coming along nicely.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I feel like I should have a picture of my car on this page since it's an 83 after all...


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wheeltowheel)*


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Makkkan)*

I SO want shop space like ^^^^ that!!!! Mostly because I could fill it with cars n parts as it is! 
If I had more space I'd have to have more cars, tools and parts! LOL

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For a WAY cool garage space!!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_ 
 
You sir have a very nice shop!








Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_I SO want shop space like ^^^^ that!!!! Mostly because I could fill it with cars n parts as it is! 
If I had more space I'd have to have more cars, tools and parts! LOL

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For a WAY cool garage space!!

*X2*


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

took advantage of the non-rainy weather we had today in olympia.
wash + wax = photoshoot!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Edit pics wont link...











_Modified by fredybender at 6:48 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/higgimj/1987scirocco


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

recessed my n/a rear bumper today.
no more clown shoe syndrome!


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

^^^^
1where can I find a write up for that...
2can you help me do mine?
Looks sick as he'll


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

After seeing the photo of that magazine, I went straight to Ebay and found one and did the buy it now. Thanks for posting that picture.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. There a 2 more available,










_Modified by galil762 at 9:33 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87REDROCC* »_^^^^
1where can I find a write up for that...
2can you help me do mine?
Looks sick as he'll

johnny phenomenon has write ups for many things including shortening your bumpers. looks real nice too. i'll see if i can find it, just search his name. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*

1. i can make a write-up for you if you'd like.
2. sure, you live in kent? i'm in lacey.








3. thanks!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*

Johnny is one cool kat. I met him up at H20i and his Rocco is B E A utiful


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

^^^ nice!
gonna shave the engine bay???


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

anyone got HDR photos???
i could take few pics of mine rocco a soon as this white crap stops fallin'...


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ionutiasi i really hope that you won't get mad @ me cuz of this:
i made some HDR photos with VAG content so you could see the difference...
heres ionutiasi's rocco original picture on the left and HDR on the right
 
and here is my garage which looks crappy...you will recognize HDR picture
 
hope you like them...


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

el oh el


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

looks much better this way


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmm, good job, my friend, good job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (etsd311)*

sooooon


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

Local guy building a track car.


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankyVw* »_




























































































_Quote, originally posted by *FrankyVw* »_


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

^ love the GTX look. just need lower door trim


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Love the color scheme.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_^ love the GTX look. just need lower door trim









Ya, I have em sitting inside the car, I just allways forget to put them on.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84iroc* »_
Ya, I have em sitting inside the car, I just allways forget to put them on.









you'd be surprised at how many 16v kitted cars I see w/o the door trim. I've got a few sets sitting in my shed waiting for a good home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you'd be surprised at how many 16v kitted cars I see w/o the door trim. 


Guilty.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Guilty.











chris16v as well


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

^holy crap haha


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84iroc* »_









Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubs16vrocco (Jul 6, 2008)

heres my car and pics of my last summers project. shaving and cleaning up the engine bay. also 2.0, ported head, and digi 2 (still not complete yet) everthing was either replaced, cleaned and repainted or powdercoated.


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

soooo jealous of your engine bay










_Modified by etsd311 at 6:51 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*

*NAWYS!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubs16vrocco (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (84iroc)*

thanks







it was def time consuming lol, im hoping to complete it this spring/summer


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*

Do you have a build thread???


----------



## Dubs16vrocco (Jul 6, 2008)

nah i never got around to making one. i wish i did haha


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Dubs16vrocco)*

Old pic...








I like the gold RAs on the white Mk2, put some spacers on and it'll look perfect. I'm on the fence about the contrasting black kit...car sits nice tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_I like the gold RAs on the white Mk2, put some spacers on and it'll look perfect. I'm on the fence about the contrasting black kit...car sits nice tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 







Haha... They should be on the way, I ordered some ECS spacers for it. 20mm in the back 10mm in the fronts... So everything should be sitting flush... If I did my measurements right.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*










_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_
you'd be surprised at how many 16v kitted cars I see w/o the door trim. I've got a few sets sitting in my shed waiting for a good home. 

Guilty also


_Modified by scirockinit at 8:32 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*









winter


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Scirocco_power)*

must be nice to have only that lil bit of snow fall we just got hit with over 30 inches


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Here are a couple of pics from last AUG. whan I got back from Iraq the first time and bought my baby....I will have some new ones up here soon when my buddy puts my ATS Cups and new coils, also a lot more when I get back from Iraq!!
























I smoked the Tails, Front turns, and side markers and removed the spoiler before I left, when I get back I will be striping her for paint change and starting on pulling out the insides before my next deployment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (A2_DeLand)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got another.


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










What wheels are these Marc?


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_
What wheels are these Marc?

look like aluline turbine cups
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4718249


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

yes but still to much tho
















mmm.. looks like picture i took 2 years ago


----------



## eddza (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (eddza)*

wow some good pics i like


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

my 84, With RM's just bought RS's.... now for a little widening


----------



## Rusto2nd (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Makkkan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makkkan* »_









They even look good in the nude!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

This is probably the best I have seen this done. I wonder if the rear bumper comes close to fitting.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

My Scirocco in the Snow







Atlanta, Georgia 2/13/2010







Liberty Township, Ohio 2/15/2010

... Scirocco is back in Sunny Florida, now


----------



## two16Vs (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (California 16v)*

Good to hear you got home Randall!
@Marc: So much win in those pictures! There's just something there for everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (two16Vs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *two16Vs* »_@Marc: So much win in those pictures! There's just something there for everyone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Your modem must be on fire after viewing that page!!!
I have more, just waiting for the next page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rusto2nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rusto2nd* »_
They even look good in the nude!

Yeah they are awsome cars, you can't do anything other than love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got the brakes fixed today







sorry for the mobile pic but forgot the camera.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_My Scirocco in the Snow







Atlanta, Georgia 2/13/2010







Liberty Township, Ohio 2/15/2010

... Scirocco is back in Sunny Florida, now










http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (84iroc)*

can u buy this headlight conversion or do u have to make it?










_Modified by scirockinit at 12:50 PM 2-20-2010_


_Modified by scirockinit at 8:26 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_








Your modem must be on fire after viewing that page!!!
I have more, just waiting for the next page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oh yeah, the fire was so severe that I had to change logins!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

You might find a set here or there . . . Ebay.com or even ebay.de
But it simply to make . . . Buy a set of Euro Headlight and remove the inner lights.
Then buy a MkII single round grill and cut to fit or find a quantum grill!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

From this thread.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"guillaume"* »_salut voila ma scirocco GT année 87 dans un tres bon etat


----------



## superloaf (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (scirockalot8v)*

best pic of a scirocco i've ever seen! love it!
got any more of this?
(and love the flat black paint also BTW.)


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockalot8v* »_


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (superloaf)*


----------



## 82rocco (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (ionutiasi)*

new shoes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (82rocco)*


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (82rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *82rocco* »_new shoes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Car looks awesome! 
















Looking forward to spring!!!


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Solicom)*


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Solicom)*

Another business bites the dust makes for a great photoshoot spot.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (California Special)*

/\ one clean rocc!











_Modified by VolksAddict at 5:38 AM 3-8-2010_


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## lowlife63 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (Meltkamp)*

my 87



















_Modified by lowlife63 at 9:27 PM 3-9-2010_


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (lowlife63)*

OK I will play because I haven't posted any new pictures for a long time.
My 76
















My 80















My 16V


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*

i 2 shall join in the festivities 
MY BABY

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ????????


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (scirockinit)*

Friend had a photoshoot with the rocco last night hope you like em


----------



## snafu73 (May 12, 2009)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*to Anyone*

What year model and make car can i get a simple roof rack?
I was told a subaru but no year or model


----------



## third_attempt (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: to Anyone (scirockinit)*

Today:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: to Anyone (third_attempt)*

^^Nice ones! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schnell wie der Blitz (Dec 16, 2003)

*The three I have owned*

I have had three over the years. My very first car was the '77 you see pictured here. That was followed by an '86. I then bought a Jetta, I always wanted a 16v though. I told my wife that if I ever found a nice one, I would have to buy it. As it worked out, I found a nice one.
The '77









The '86









The '87 (which is for sale http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4801167)


----------



## vw_16v_scirocco (May 25, 2008)

*Re: The three I have owned (Schnell wie der Blitz)*

I will play too.....


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: The three I have owned (Schnell wie der Blitz)*

wow all three look like orginial magizine articles


----------



## Schnell wie der Blitz (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: The three I have owned (scirockinit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirockinit* »_wow all three look like orginial magizine articles

LOL. Notice that I have gotten much better about really getting the subject matter to be much larger in the picture.








I had the same relationship with my '77, that you speak of. I bought it in '93 with 38K on the odometer.







Let's just say that I did not appreciate how an old car like that was going to need attention. I didn't abuse it or anything, it just got on my nerves with all the little things that it needed. Keep in mind, that was during the infancy of the internet, I would probably have a much easier time keeping the car up now. I think the switchover from leaded fuel to unleaded fuel is what caused me the most grief (a pretty big chunk missing from one of the valves (which amazingly did no damage to the cylider/cylinder wall)). That was the straw that broke the camels back. Now I miss the simplicity of it. I wish I had never got rid of it.


----------



## lonniechlo (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my 81 Scirocco bought from UK and imported into Hong Kong two years ago, now with the personalized licence plate "SCIROCCO"


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (lonniechlo)*

*lonniechlo* you have a IM/PM










_Quote, originally posted by *raystaggs* »_
A while ago I spotted this for sale in the UK.


----------



## lonniechlo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (California 16v)*

That's a good looking MKI !


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (lonniechlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonniechlo* »_!

Hi Lonnie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Doug T)*

My favorite pics of my ol girl on new shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll play...
Has not started yet, but wouldn't post pics, if it was an early project...


----------



## lonniechlo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (Doug T)*

Hi Doug!


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

My first Mk1 Rocco, an '81 S model, pic taken back in '90 (I miss that car... it was mint!)









My newest Mk1 Rocco that I got in 2003. After 7yrs I'm almost done w/ her!
Before... (yea, it was really rough)
















...and After (clear not buffed out yet though)



























_Modified by Pedal2Metal at 6:29 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Pedal2Metal)*

Wish the wheels were turned and the door was shut.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

how do i get my headliner out of my 82.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (scirockinit)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*









Local guys. ^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

















Up up up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

































Don't you just hate it when some sites grab other people's pictures and stick their own watermark on top of them...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_



















anymore of this?


----------



## arc9 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










who makes these wheels?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I NNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDD this guys fender flares...NNNEEEDDD them bad


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *arc9* »_
who makes these wheels?


HTN? 
Awesome looking car..


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_
HTN? 


Yep. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










i love this scirocco


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Alot of Motorsport win on this page!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Alot of Motorsport win on this page!

the owner of that particular S1 is a long time family friend, grew up watching him flog that car around the local traks.








i would love to see more of the motorsports theme from this forum, hoping to set a good example myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (84iroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84iroc* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Sven7)*


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (n2orocco)*

Well can't afford to repaint it right now so lets have some fun


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (impulse byer)*

^^^ *NAWYS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_I NNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDD this guys fender flares...NNNEEEDDD them bad










MMMM I need His Wing







rool:


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (A2_DeLand)*

that is prob the coolest wing... That guys doesnt even know what kinda car it is but hes looking like he likes the wing too


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
i would love to see more of the motorsports theme from this forum, hoping to set a good example myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


OK I will add one more...


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Doug T)*


As it sits right now, waiting for a new windshield


----------



## Mr.E.Guest (May 9, 2008)

Do you have a build thread Makkkan? Looks great so far!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mr.E.Guest)*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Something about nice Mk1's as works in progress. I love looking at pics of 'em.
A little red for the page:


----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

my old 16v r.i.p


----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (roknroko16v)*

new 85 8v








with this for the front


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (Mr.E.Guest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.E.Guest* »_Do you have a build thread Makkkan? Looks great so far!

Yes i got one, But its on swedish








Well atleast you can look at the pictures








http://golfetta.forum24.se/golfetta-about912.html
And Thanks!


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Does he still own it? I know I saw it on Cl.
My sis finally scanned this picture of me changing my oil before I sold it.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

that pic reminded me of this.. Waterfest 2003 = blown motor. Bought one at the swap meet and changed it in the parking lot. Everyone stayed to help out.. very cool.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Moar pics ... almost done
I know, I know, I'm a pic whore, but I assume my whore status with pride !


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_Does he still own it? I know I saw it on Cl.
My sis finally scanned this picture of me changing my oil before I sold it.


















is your reply to me?
as far as i know it is still in his possesion. 
i kicked over the idea of buying it from him, but eventually passed as i wanted an S2, and a boosted one at that.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

so i got bored today and decided to see about tucking my bumpers and with a few hours of wrenching/cutting and no money spent I went from this...

















to this...


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

i'e though of also doing this but it doesnt seem right to me....a little off...^^^^
AAlso is your rear beem bent or something wheel looks funkys


----------



## Rocco_julie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (87REDROCC)*

Black has been sprayed. Just clear to go!








Then I can do the wiring and tighten hoses.
Running soon!


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

is your reply to me?
as far as i know it is still in his possesion. 
i kicked over the idea of buying it from him, but eventually passed as i wanted an S2, and a boosted one at that. 

speak of the devil, it's back up.
and, Benny, that's awesome peeps would help out like that.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_
and, Benny, that's awesome peeps would help out like that.

Benny? You must hold the record for "short notice engine swaps". I'm always amazed...it would take me months.
And Freddy? Whore away, that car's gorgeous and has been a labour of love. Inspirational!


_Modified by punchbug at 4:19 AM 4-11-2010_


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_i'e though of also doing this but it doesnt seem right to me....a little off...^^^^
AAlso is your rear beem bent or something wheel looks funkys


i agree, your front bumper is aimed downward and your rear borbet is freaking me out.








i've tucked my bumpers as well and they're straight with the body lines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

back to the pics!


















_Modified by etsd311 at 8:43 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_i'e though of also doing this but it doesnt seem right to me....a little off...^^^^
AAlso is your rear beem bent or something wheel looks funkys

*ahem*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4716229


----------



## panheadjdhess (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: The three I have owned (vw_16v_scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_16v_scirocco* »_


























wheels look amazing on the roc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what size and et


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: The three I have owned (panheadjdhess)*

My first-around 1983
76 automatic








My latest before strip down-also 76











_Modified by motobri at 2:21 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The three I have owned (motobri)*


----------



## Maikki (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: The three I have owned (Mtl-Marc)*

Here's my -92 GTII








Needs pacers into rear and good polishing to it's paint into original glory


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: The three I have owned (motobri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motobri* »_My first-around 1983
76 automatic










Love it!


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (95golfbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95golfbmx* »_

















*Clean... Ass... Car...* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Got more pics?


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (95golfbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95golfbmx* »_










Which way are you going to plumb the turbo intake tubing?


----------



## ronnie_v (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_









that's my picture LOL, i'm in the 96 passat next to the scirocco.


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (84iroc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84iroc* »_
*Clean... Ass... Car...* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Got more pics?


















a half assed mock up for the intercooler pipe setup


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4084507 this is the project thread


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (95golfbmx)*

The question is, are you going to Cincy?


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)

probly not lol . funds wont allow it


----------



## Colamjam (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Colamjam)*

These wheels are gone!










_Modified by Colamjam at 10:52 AM 4-17-2010_


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (nateF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nateF* »_









ZOMBIE!!!!


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*

























its out for the first time since ever








And its high as hell too


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

where's new pics????








heres mine naked!!!


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

my type 53's


----------



## perickomx (Nov 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mine!!


----------



## roccorado (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re:*

Here's a pic that my buddy mikejoe took....


----------



## iluvmyveedub (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: All you have to do is post your rocco pics (wolf rocco)*

Bruce, My first.

Karen, 6th and most recent.

Karen after getting bored with a can of spray paint and a roll of masking tape.

Same day, different location.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

New ROKKOR suspension


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

who made you front scirocco vinyle?
would love to have one...


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (LamaMk1)*

Ebay


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (scirockinit)*









Ran 14.7's consistently. 
Fresh charger and new cam going in shortly, will post some videos then.


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Solicom)*

i cant compete i ran 12.2's in the 8th with mines lol


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (perickomx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *perickomx* »_mine!!

















it's nice to see you in this forum Perikin


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (toy_vw)*










I really need to wash and wax this thing...seriously.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Izzy that looks freakin AWESOME!








I've ALWAYS liked the quad rounds, but this setup is REALLY good!
And I LOVE that 16V badge...classy, suble and completely unique.
Well done, Iz.
Well done.


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (My Old Roc)*

That looks wicked cool Izzy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Some night shots would be nice too.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

heyyyyyy

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

















 
wheel and tire specs pleazzeee esp the type c's are they 16's? 



_Modified by jrgrinder at 12:27 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_










was this before or after the "not on tow truck" ones?


----------



## benraldo the ho (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Re: (roccorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccorado* »_
Here's a pic that my buddy mikejoe took....










what suspension are you running?


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Re: (benraldo the ho)*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^nice!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

This isn't my car it belongs to Dubmax. This car needs to be in this thread. I hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_heyyyyyy

wheel and tire specs pleazzeee esp the type c's are they 16's? 
_Modified by jrgrinder at 12:27 AM 5-1-2010_

Those are ATS Type 10's on the white 16v, not Borbet type C's


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (n2orocco)*

alright. well they're basically the same wheel. hah. so they're 16's cool thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: The three I have owned (Mtl-Marc)*

Wow where did you get that spoiler


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Road Boss)*


City light:

Low beam:


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Iroczgirl)*

http://www.facebook.com/#!/alb...12612
Heres a few ones from last night...


----------



## Metalmilitia (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

I love this. Was thinking of doing mine like this, except with a darker red. How much was the body kit and where from?










_Modified by Metalmilitia at 12:48 AM 5-2-2010_


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

My brother and me again having fun on our hometrack.

























































greets
Lars


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

not a good page to throw up my crappy pic from this morning but whatever...


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_alright. well they're basically the same wheel. hah. so they're 16's cool thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No, they are 17's.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysonhadwick* »_not a good page to throw up my crappy pic from this morning but whatever...









\
more photogs of the 'rusted beast'


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: (jaysonhadwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaysonhadwick* »_not a good page to throw up my crappy pic from this morning but whatever...









Why? We love them all. 'specially the ones that are driven!


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

> alright. well they're basically the same wheel. hah. so they're 16's cool thanks.


 actually, they we're 17's.


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

VWsEatRice said:


>


 paint looks great


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Mange3586 (Feb 17, 2004)

I lost this thread for a short while with the downtime...


----------



## '84GTI-Spence (May 17, 2003)

New to me 16v. Trying to _part it in_ or _unpart it out_. :beer: 
Here, trying on my craigslist find Zenders. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocgvnr (Apr 10, 2004)

*Scirocco rescue service*

*well I rescued this* 

 


*& produced this and just sold it* 

 

*Just rescued this 75*


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

scirocgvnr;66102254[B said:


> Just rescued this 75[/B]


 Nice! More details!!


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

i havent had money or time to get her going off but thought i should take a few quick shots since iwas already driving her to park


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

Anyone know what type of wheels these are? 

Borrowed a couple of pics without permission - hope it's okay.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

those are ronald 9's iirc. Came in some audi's:thumbup:


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

Audi 4000 wheels without the large audi center cap. 

http://www.audiworld.com/model/4000/content.shtml


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> those are ronald 9's iirc. Came in some audi's:thumbup:


 Ronal R8 to be exact.:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ShawnO said:


> Anyone know what type of wheels these are?
> 
> Borrowed a couple of pics without permission - hope it's okay.


 


:heart: 

Love those wheels.


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

i like, gonna have my rado steelies on sooooon


----------



## vinziboy (Oct 16, 2008)

my 79 on a beach in eastern quebec.


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## scirocgvnr (Apr 10, 2004)

My 81 S I built w/motronic 2.0 16V that was sold to someone in Minnesota almost 8 years ago... *anyone seen it??*


----------



## aoppermann (Sep 23, 2009)

*My Scirocco*








[/url]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Local guy, I have no idea who he is... ^^



















Freddy-Bender's ^^


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not my pictures. Heven't seen the car either. Local guy owns this uber clean Scirocco GTII imported from Germany.


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

Yay.


----------



## rickyrocco (Mar 13, 2010)

:thumbup:

Spent Memorial Day weekend with my parents at their cabin in New Harbor, ME. I'll have to remember to turn off the date-stamp new time.


----------



## Wooks (Jan 24, 2010)

Wells said:


> Yay.


:thumbup: This is siiiiiiickkk


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Not my pictures. Heven't seen the car either. Local guy owns this uber clean Scirocco GTII imported from Germany.


They're obviously not your pictures - they're out of focus and have poor lighting....


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)




----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

-camber said:


>


awesome! i like it:thumbup:


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Wells said:


> Yay.


Looking good....


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

Craige-O said:


> Looking good....


aww, you miss it Craige?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

It is authentic, the White Cat or the GTX model in Germany for example has had it original.

You can see it here: http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/whitecat.htm 
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/gtx.htm

And i have some pictures of my Whte Cat to prove it, too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Local guy. 

VW Scirocco Scala imported from Germany. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

with yellow foglights (?) from france, nice :thumbup:


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

-camber said:


>


NICE!!! What Wheels are those? Size Offset maybe LOL


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

panheadjdhess said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *vw_16v_scirocco* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

A2_DeLand said:


> NICE!!! What Wheels are those? Size Offset maybe LOL


Those are Nothelle wheels. No idea on size.


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Wells said:


> Yay.


Awsome!:thumbup:


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

ShawnO said:


> Anyone know what type of wheels these are?
> 
> Borrowed a couple of pics without permission - hope it's okay.


Ronal R8 15" i bought these from arnout (white scirocco)

only with winter rubber slapped on it :banghead:











*edit*

awsome scirocco


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

^^^^ I just Came!


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

'84GTI-Spence said:


> New to me 16v. Trying to _part it in_ or _unpart it out_. :beer:
> Here, trying on my craigslist find Zenders. :thumbup:


do I see a white drz400 sm???? I have an 07 yeloow sm


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

Back on Steffan's


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

The black above is freaking amazing. What front end is that?


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

slatermvp said:


> The black above is freaking amazing. What front end is that?


mk2 golf


----------



## Roccobuilder (Dec 28, 2009)

WHat I got so far.


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

omg this thing is beautiful  more pics of this please.


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

^^ wow!

Anyone got pictures on a A1 Rocco with Ats cup?


----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)

*my 82 Rocco video*

My 82 rocco video


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

thats it for now


----------



## 1BADROCC (Dec 5, 2002)

Can I please get the specs on those wheels. Picking my jaw up now!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Scirocco_power said:


>


Wow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mbelt (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

I have falled in love with this car


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

wow! I love the front end. Where can you find this setup?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Krazy Hare said:


> wow! I love the front end. Where can you find this setup?


They're outer euro headlights with a custom grille. I know that people have used a Mk2 Golf w/ single round headlight grille to do that.


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

1BADROCC said:


> Can I please get the specs on those wheels. Picking my jaw up now!


PLS ITC Sport 

2x 8J 15"
2x 9,5J 15"

the heart of the rim is mounted inside out..


as mentioned before.. the front end is a golf mk2 grille


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Need some new rims and tyres


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a rear shot of Dubmax's rocco.


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)




----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Holy sh!!t!!! Arvin!! Where have you been hiding??! Car's looking sikk as always!! :thumbup:


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

>


Nice looking Scirocco!
Seen lots of pictures of it from years ago, cool to see an update! 

Mine is... similar to yours...









But at the same time very different!


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

Lowered it a bit more.. axle is so close to frame.. pan can't go any lower


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)




----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

>


 This is the best rear picture of mi rocco  Thank you buddy


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

gamblinfool said:


> Holy sh!!t!!! Arvin!! Where have you been hiding??! Car's looking sikk as always!! :thumbup:


it's been awhile...so long that the site looks different and my sig is gone. the roc has seen better days...cage and buckets are gone, azevs are off due to too many broken cv joints, battle scars from neighboring car doors, road debris... but i still have it.
lotta nice rocs out there


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Photo by Freddy-Bender.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

What do you guys think about CUP's on my rocc?


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

Makkkan said:


> What do you guys think about CUP's on my rocc?


*NAWYS!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## roknroko16v (Jan 17, 2006)

car is back together and on road finally after finding out i had a warped head. pics from mk1 madness


----------



## TAG TIMER (Apr 8, 2010)

BennyB said:


> that pic reminded me of this.. Waterfest 2003 = blown motor. Bought one at the swap meet and changed it in the parking lot. Everyone stayed to help out.. very cool.


bro thats awesome :laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

Scirocco_power said:


> thats it for now


i really like this scirocco:thumbup:


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

84iroc said:


>


Are those Cups with some stock VW centers? Got a close up?


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

up!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Hmmm this thing needs to get washed.


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

^^^^^ drooollllll


----------



## A2_DeLand (Feb 21, 2005)

toy_vw said:


>


 I love this Rocco Very much!


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

My buddy kyle took this one


----------



## volksdoc22 (Dec 17, 2001)

A fairly recent pic of my girl.


----------



## lowlife63 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wolfsgart VW Show in Vermont.


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

This is the latest aquisition, from previous owner, before it's current changes.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey Marc, really like the interior and the exterior looks super clean!!! Enjoy all your contributing pics!!.....got any more from Vermont....


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Perfect! :thumbup:




Turdfarmer said:


>


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rocco.loco said:


> Hey Marc, really like the interior and the exterior looks super clean!!! Enjoy all your contributing pics!!.....got any more from Vermont....


Thanks for the comment. It is the only picture I got from the Vermont show.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

elmer fud said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

No pics but 3 vids of trackday fun. :laugh:



http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip...trait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip...trait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0Scirocco vs. Mustang lap 1 of 3 from Lars Jünemann on Vimeo.





http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip...trait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip...trait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0Scirocco vs. Mustang lap 2 of 3 from Lars Jünemann on Vimeo.






http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip...trait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip...trait=1&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0Scirocco vs. Mustang lap 3 of 3 from Lars Jünemann on Vimeo.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Turdfarmer said:


> This is the latest aquisition, from previous owner, before it's current changes.


 What are you changing?


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Road Boss said:


> What are you changing?


 Hopefully he's gettin rid of that sheep BBS junk. It's ruining that beautiful car !


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

On my way to being one of the cool kids


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

Road Boss said:


> What are you changing?


 BBS's are off in favor of some OZ's...as far as them being sheep BBS junk, I don't know if I would go that far. 

Bumpers were swapped out for some chrome euro's I've been hoarding for quite some time 
S air damn is gone in exchange for a large duckbill. 
NOS hella chrome star locking gas cap is replacing the black plastic one 
Polished Porsche Script Handles will be replacing the chrome ones 
dented old chrome flag mirror was swapped for my NOS chrome one 

I'm on the fence with the T.V.'s I have a NOS set of T.V.s and a NOS grill for them that I have in my parts stash along with some early style fenders and NOS turn signals, one of the lights on there now has a chip so it has to go regardless. But I really dig the classic dual round look, so I'm leaning towards that route right now. 

Also on the list of things to do is 
a respray of the engine bay because it was never cleared, which I will try and get to in the next two weeks or so, reinstalling the factory radio since it was removed (by just cutting the wires out rather than unplugging it nonetheless) for whatever reason. 

The paint is in the midst of a two day detail right now, swirl marks being removed, wetsanding some areas of overspray, and then onto polishing the paint. I need a few nuts and bolts on the interior, a rear hatch latch, and some other small stuff. 

After that it will be good to go.


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A new noob! 2 posts!  

I've been enjoying your pictures on FB lately. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> A new noob! 2 posts!
> 
> I've been enjoying your pictures on FB lately. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


 
Thanks for looking at the pictures and now videos that capture the 70's and 80's Motor Sport feel. 
At some point soon Bonelli will be posting up details on the So Cal vintage meet. 

For now enjoy another picture of a great SCIROCCO.  (Potterman's)


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

quick update from London - 



















still needing paint - 


































polo coupe s steering wheel 











still a sofab to keep clean - 



























still going strong - 



















getting there courtesy of heroic 'Autoad' 


















with the odd special purchase in anticipation of eventual completion - 


















and the BRM 2- litre still also waiting for paint - 



















new site looks great. 

:thumbup:


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

moar corrado steelies


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

The Cups and a stripe is now on the scirocco  it looks really good if you ask me


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

SeanF said:


> quick update from London -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Perfect! :thumbup:

greets
Lars


----------



## scirocco808 (May 7, 2010)

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g91/GTXTRA_2006/Stonor 2010/DSC06893.jpg


Daaammmn HAWT


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

^ Fixed


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

cheers folks................that orange mk1 on cups................simply superb!


----------



## Wooks (Jan 24, 2010)

Makkkan said:


> The Cups and a stripe is now on the scirocco  it looks really good if you ask me


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Vagkraft Toronto 2010. I was not there, but saw these pictures. :thumbup:










Kameii Kit FTW!!!










Weberized.




























OMG Purple!




















WTF :thumbup:


----------



## Maikki (Jun 17, 2003)

Here's my -92 GTII










with G60 steelies


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

my 81


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OSLer said:


>


MOar pics of this and info please? That would "compliment" something in my garage very nicely!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

What do you want to know, something specific?

The conversion was done by a firm called "_Hornstein Autostyling GmbH_". They only did roundabout 35 conversions, i don't know how much still exist, in the last 6 years i only saw 7 of them.


greets
Lars


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OSLer said:


> What do you want to know, something specific?
> 
> The conversion was done by a firm called "_Hornstein Autostyling GmbH_". They only did roundabout 70 conversions, i don't know how much still exist, in the last 6 years i only saw 7 of them.
> 
> ...


I'm always interested in the conversions. Can you sit in the back seat of that style with the top down? (Mine you can't, but who uses the back seat for people anyway??) When I got mine, thre was so little info that came up from a search on them. I find it hard to believe that their current owners wouldn't be acitve in the community, so the dearth of online info surprised me. Dirk's Hornstein is well documented, but that's about it. Mine's the other type (Bieber):


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, you can sit there with the top down, fully usable for 4 people. 

Bieber did a lot of conversions, they already started with the Mk1 and did many Mk2. There is no concrete number known but they did many more than Hornstein.
The owners are active in the scene but not so much in the intarweb. 

Feel free to ask if you have further questions about your Bieber, maybe we can help you. 


greets


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## VWgti56 (Feb 7, 2005)

a couple pics of my 85


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

VWgti56 said:


> a couple pics of my 85



love that hood scoop! any more info on it?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

woody16v said:


> love that hood scoop! any more info on it?


It's from a Z31 300ZX turbo.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> It's from a Z31 300ZX turbo.


love it. WTB: hood scoop ^ :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Shamless whoring from last track day!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwlarry said:


> My '76 Scirocco. Photo taken October 1977 on the way to Canadian GP at Mosport, Ontario.


:thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Mine from Mosport this June.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

More track pics, please. :thumbup:


greets
Lars


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*About Moar track pictures*

I'll post up some of mine on the "wrong kind of track" tonight hopefully. Let's just say some Mustangs got saddle broken by a little green car. 

EDIT: Why does the word saddle show up twice on the thread when it doesn't in the edit box??


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

labor day cruising


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^ Nice!

What wheels are you running now? HTN?


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OKay, here are sme pictures of my green guy at Jet Wars. Luckily my son had some friends who were willing to use my camera! For some reason I matched up against Mustangs every run!

This is hubby's Notchback, and this is a time trial so it was heads up. He jumped the light, big cheater! (note that MY light is GREEN!)










There was pouting so I gave him his teddy bear:










Next was this beautiful Kawasaki green example. I left first (eliminations/brackets) but he didn't catch me.










Then this ragtop. I got the win light, only to have them hotlap me into a rematch due to some equipment problem. So I broke out on the last run and he went to the next round.










It was good to get back on the track, and I got this cool picture of my little guy. A lot of people commented on how quick the car was, and there were lots of V8s that were slower with more than double my displacement. It would seem there IS a replacement after all!!! :laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris16vRocco said:


> ^^ Nice!
> 
> What wheels are you running now? HTN?


They are BBS RAs, 15x6 F and 7 R. He doesn't like them.  :laugh:

His Classics are on the side of my house; should I swap 'em onto mine?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice pics of the "displacement monster". 
Thanks for that and all the other track shots, there is no "wrong" track. 


greets
Lars


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

almost finished....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

some more





























greets
Lars


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

OSLer said:


> Nice pics of the "displacement monster".
> Thanks for that and all the other track shots, there is no "wrong" track.
> 
> 
> ...


I mentioned the "wrong track" because somebody used to have a sig. something like this" Drag racing with a Scirocco is kind of like going fishing with a hooker; fun, but not the intended purpose" " We actually got the silver headache for the strip. That was ten years ago!!










And thanks for the yellow Bieber pics! 

I forgot to mention that another cool side effect of tracking your car is meeting people. This is Simon, he's from Poland and has a 91 GTII!


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

One from tonight on the good side.....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

punchbug said:


>



Cathy, why is there a Maine license plate on your Scirocco?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

punchbug said:


> I mentioned the "wrong track" because somebody used to have a sig. something like this" Drag racing with a Scirocco is kind of like going fishing with a hooker; fun, but not the intended purpose" " We actually got the silver headache for the strip. That was ten years ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we would follow strictly the "intended purpose" we wouldn't be the cool girls and guys we are. So it is good to do things different, imo.  

I think you meant "yellow *Hornstein*" pics, unfortunately i have no pictures of a yellow Bieber. 

But if you are interested i could post pictures of other Scirocco convertibles.


And yes, most of the track girls/guys are really nice and laid-back. It is always fun and you can learn a lot of things. :thumbup:


greets
Lars


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

punchbug said:


> somebody used to have a sig. something like this" Drag racing with a Scirocco is kind of like going fishing with a hooker; fun, but not the intended purpose" "


That would be me :laugh:


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

punchbug said:


> Then this ragtop. I got the win light, only to have them hotlap me into a rematch due to some equipment problem. So I broke out on the last run and he went to the next round.



seems to happen on my best lap & always makes me wonder wtf going on, but i've got issues so it's just me

anyway Cathy, what is the little turbo rocco trap speed ??


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

@ Izzy: I always straqp on my Maine plate for the track, it makes the car intimidating. Or at least it colour matches.:banghead:

@OSLer: Doh! I knew that. :banghead: Excuse me, I'm back at work and it sucks my brain dry quickly.

@EL DRIFTO It'll do 72-73mph. Best was 10.0something seconds with a 2.294 60 ft. It's on street tires, running 7 lbs and is absolutely impossible to launch due to the 70mm Weber's hair trigger, I can't hold rpms at the line. I had intended to set up launch control in MS this year, but I got sidetracked flying. It'll do 90-91mph in the quarter, but they had such bad issues with their timers that they were only running 1/8's. I like the 1/8th anyways! IT should be faster, but it isn't at the moment. OTOH, not so bad for a JH!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

proof I do still own a scirocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't believe you, I think it's an old picture.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I don't believe you, I think it's an old picture.


Poor Scirocco is being neglected now he's got that totally killer Benz.  And man, what a stance that car has! :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> I don't believe you, I think it's an old picture.


it is an old picture....probably middle of august at the latest. found it on my camera when i was shooting the benz last night.

no lie, benz has taken priority at this point in cool old car department


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

So I saw this on pg 67...










Belongs to my friend josh, but it looks a lil different now 









He also has the swiss cheese fender 78








Solid rear seams tho..









Next is my old S 










My old S as photographed by power_house after he bought it








My old S as photographed be me after power_house bought it









Now on to random scirocco pics...
From the lemon lot at ramstein afb in germany








mk1 schwago








YUM!








And does anyone know anything about this car? (Raffi?)








the next three I stoled from 'The List'
















and








My uncle did some lettering on the rear window for this car..not really my cup of tea, but I've got some other photos of it, need to find and scan them.


----------



## nos4a2 (Dec 14, 2007)

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g91/GTXTRA_2006/GTL/DSC07512.jpg
is this what Titan Red looks like new?


----------



## scrcc2 (Mar 28, 2004)

My buddy took these pics the other day. My cars not the nicest but the pics came out good.


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Som diffrence in sizes 









Gonna make it just a biit lower in the fron so it matches the rear 






























































i have 1 chair left to sew









Dirty as hell tho


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^Very nice early Mk1s, both of you above.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

just one from today at 3 bugs in a barrel


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Another MK1 we didn't know about...*

While at the recent Pacific Waterland show, There was a beautiful metalic Burgandy MK1 that passed by us a few times after his runs down the strip. The owner eventually made his way over to the show line and introduced himself and talked Scirocco's. Turns out he lives in my area so I went to his place yesterday and took a few shots of the car. It is a 77S model in very good condition with a modified 83 GTI motor. Very pretty color!





































He currently has this car in the local newspaper classified's and may be posting it in the Scirocco FS forum here soon. Nice guy and a sweet car!

Craig


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ Thanks for sharing Craig.:thumbup:

Nice Scirocco. Did he painted these wheels, or are they the uber rare Scirocco Slegato Snowflakes?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

...or maybe it's the uber-rare 1977 S model. :what: :laugh:

Clean car nonetheless. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veetarded said:


> ...or maybe it's the uber-rare 1977 S model. :what: :laugh:


They did not come with 14" snowflakes in 1977. :laugh:


... noob. :thumbup::beer::laugh:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

We really need to get together over some beers one of these days Marc. :laugh:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

veetarded said:


> We really need to get together over some beers one of these days Marc. :laugh:


Marc needs to head up the Great White North/east coast Bonelli contingent!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wouldn't that be something! :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## MK1Scirocco1981 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> ^^ Thanks for sharing Craig.:thumbup:
> 
> Nice Scirocco. Did he painted these wheels, or are they the uber rare Scirocco Slegato Snowflakes?


He said the wheels came off of a Cabriolet and were already painted the color you see. It's not a perfect match but close enough to work. Don't know if these wheels ever came factory painted that color but they were very nicely done and in excellent condition. 

Craig


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

My 79


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

MK1Scirocco1981 said:


> He said the wheels came off of a Cabriolet and were already painted the color you see. It's not a perfect match but close enough to work. Don't know if these wheels ever came factory painted that color but they were very nicely done and in excellent condition.
> 
> Craig


Cabbies did indeed come with Snowflakes painted that color. The inserts are painted to match the body. I have also seen them in white and green. Ironically enough, that burgundy color is what I've seen the most of.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

We've got a blue cabbie on base here - with blue snowflakes - very nice car - euro type grill on it.


That's a nice rocco for sure!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

drag racin


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice car! GReat find!:thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

vwinston said:


> my 79


 l o v e


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

VWinston said:


> My 79


 Oh my :thumbup:


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Makkkan said:


>


 Hi 
please wrap your bumpers up and send them to me 
okthnxbai 

droooll


----------



## fundmc (Feb 5, 2010)

couple pics of my cars ... 




















andddd the daily...


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

scrcc2 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

that 79 is yummy what wheels are those really diggin em


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

VWinston said:


> My 79


 
gorgeous car, and sweet shop!


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)




----------



## WitchyPsycho2 (Sep 8, 2010)

I got nothing fancy. 
















Not bad for a $600 car if i do say so myself.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

VWinston said:


> My 79


 
Ummhmmm


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Dig the new look.


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

lookin good - keep up the good work :thumbup::thumbup: 




84iroc said:


>


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

Very nice Sciroccos everyone. I thought I'd share a link to my 1/24 Rocco build over in the Diecast Model forum. I won't post photos as I got lambasted when I posted photos of my MKIs models and diecast over @ the MKI Thread. But I thought some of you 1/1 owners might appreciate my scale build. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-Build-2010-(year-of-the-build-not-the-Rocco)


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

Turdfarmer said:


>


 it's perfect. :heart: the wheels, one of my all time favs.


----------



## Wooks (Jan 24, 2010)

One really bad photo of my hooptie


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

What bumpers are these? Are they just factory 79 bumpers? 



VWinston said:


> My 79


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

euro plastic bumpers:thumbup: 


pics of my daily 79 
































and cause i like this picture


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Hi
> please wrap your bumpers up and send them to me
> okthnxbai
> 
> droooll


 Hehe no thnx, im pretty happy with tem on my car. but i think that new euro bumbers would sit good on it?  





VWinston said:


> My 79


  Awsome, I love it!:thumbup:


----------



## SpruceGrove (Sep 1, 2010)

That's relly a beatiful car you have Makkan, but you already know that, right?  


Here's another swedish scirocco, this time my slightly modified '81 GTi 






























and here's my other project, a '79 GTi


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

wow those are nice! please send me that x1 kit k thanks bye lol


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

From the weekend...we had a blast doing these!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Woa, ghosts!!!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Woa, ghosts!!!


 More likely aliens. Or a small girl and her parents.


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

havent posted in a bit, car should be ready sometime this winter


----------



## nwarner882 (Dec 2, 2009)

1985 8v she is my pride and joy


----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

My rocco all naked inside  



















Been in the shop since April 1st getting a 1.8T swap. Can't wait to get her back.


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Damn hot, close to perfection imho!

:thumbup:


greets
Lars


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

Nice Money Shot... Looks just like mine!


















Sorry, my other one felt lonely...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Based on this shot:










I'd say you need new outer lips for the rear wheels. Like 20-30mm deeper. Other than that I agree; sweet ride. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SCIR-85-OCCO (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## SCIR-85-OCCO (Aug 19, 2010)

*Thats my car...with some random guy looking at it*


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

invisible car?


----------



## SCIR-85-OCCO (Aug 19, 2010)

*.*

sorry cant get my pictures to show up


----------



## SCIR-85-OCCO (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## SCIR-85-OCCO (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## SCIR-85-OCCO (Aug 19, 2010)

*Thats not me....but thats my car*


----------



## 95golfbmx (Aug 5, 2007)

VWHACK said:


> Nice Money Shot... Looks just like mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had a group of pictures that i always looked at while i was building it.
your car was in that group of pics, super nice rocco's man.
i like the black one, ive never seen it before


----------



## VWHACK (Jan 10, 2001)

95golfbmx said:


> i had a group of pictures that i always looked at while i was building it.
> your car was in that group of pics, super nice rocco's man.
> i like the black one, ive never seen it before




thanks, just picked up the black one, been in storage since 1990. 41,xxx miles on it!!!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

a little shoot I did recently...


----------



## EuroFTW90 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Looking great toy! How's it running? (Like a scalded cat I hope!!)


----------



## volksdoc22 (Dec 17, 2001)




----------



## Big Mikey (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## SpruceGrove (Sep 1, 2010)

volksdoc22 said:


>


what a BEAUTY!!!  :thumbup:

any pics on the interior?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

the first one is a crappy cell phone pic 





















greets
Lars


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

a few a friend snapped of me on the way to H20


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

volksdoc22 said:


>


I have always liked this car. Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Are you the owner? In Tenn. iirc?


----------



## volksdoc22 (Dec 17, 2001)

veetarded said:


> I have always liked this car. Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Are you the owner? In Tenn. iirc?


Thanks :thumbup:. I am in KY. Both of them are currently mine. The red one is for sale though if anyone is looking.  Trying to finance an AWD setup for the 81.


----------



## volksdoc22 (Dec 17, 2001)

barspinsteve said:


> a few a friend snapped of me on the way to H20


Nice chattin with you at the 45th street meet saturday. Sorry we didnt get to roll them off. I was kinda curious to see what would have happened.


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

This years progress.... 



















Cage next and then paint before the year is out. 2011 NASA Performance Touring D series car.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Ah yes, Kentucky. My bad. Good to see you on here though; like I said I love your car. :thumbup: And gl on the Mk2 sale; seeing the engine bay you are smart to go awd...I can't imagine putting that power is good on fwd transmissions. :laugh:

@ Shawn: HELL YEAH man, good to see you are back in the game. You coming up for the November festivities?


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

volksdoc22 said:


> Nice chattin with you at the 45th street meet saturday. Sorry we didnt get to roll them off. I was kinda curious to see what would have happened.


for sure, lots of running around. would have loved to meet up again and see.


----------



## watti (Jan 23, 2006)

first time out after 3 years of inactivity


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Well heck, THAT's sure too pretty to have tucked away! Get out and drive it!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That looks fantastic Watti!:thumbup:

What's the story behind the handprints?


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## watti (Jan 23, 2006)

Chris16vRocco said:


> That looks fantastic Watti!:thumbup:
> 
> What's the story behind the handprints?


The handprints on the rear are those of my 4 year old twin girls. And i have also their feet prints under my front bumper. 

I just loved the idea of having something of my girls on my car.

I will update my project soon.

grtz


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Good to see you back on here.


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

not as pretty as the others on here but i love her! lol


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

One a friend took for me the other night.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Watti; 
Belgium?


----------



## watti (Jan 23, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Watti;
> Belgium?


 Yep, I'm from belgium.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

watti said:


> Yep, I'm from belgium.


 It's crazy to think a Mk2 Scirocco can have oldtimer plates now. Maybe I'm just getting old? 

Awesome car! :thumbup:


----------



## Tag-Along (Apr 23, 2009)

OK so mine isn't anything special right now. I did add coilovers, euro bumpers and a really nice set of Fittipaldi Aeros. I plan on swapping in an ABA and redoing the paint and the entire interior! And yes, I plan on keeping the retro decal along the bottom. (and no bodykit)


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Tag-Along said:


> OK so mine isn't anything special right now. I did add coilovers, euro bumpers and a really nice set of Fittipaldi Aeros. I plan on swapping in an ABA and redoing the paint and the entire interior! And yes, I plan on keeping the retro decal along the bottom. (and no bodykit)


 that is the car i saw the other day! glad to see another local car on here! MOAR!


----------



## Tag-Along (Apr 23, 2009)

woody16v said:


> that is the car i saw the other day! glad to see another local car on here! MOAR!


 Glad to see that people do notice it


----------



## WhiteCat (Oct 13, 2010)

This is my 85 White cat. 









Whit my friends 91. gt2 scirocco. 









in Estonia there are only 70 Registered sciroccos (1980-1992) I have had 3 off them. 
my first car was a 87. gt second for spare parts was a 82. mk2 

my 87 befor crash and after. The other driver was guilty. it was a 60 km/h crash


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

My Everyday ride.....Scirocco GT II ´90 

 

My all-time favorite Scirocco. I have this car for 13 years now.....and still love it like no other. With Corrado G60 machine inside...a little bit powered up... 

 

And my "Phoenix" Rieger GTO I working on...(like the phoenix rising from the ashes...that´s why I call it so ) 

 

I have some more Sciroccos (Kamei X1, MK I GTI, GT II and another Scirocco I do for a friend of mine ---> got to do some bodywork and doing a swap to a G60 machine :laugh 

They all have a lot of work to do to make them like my black G60 callled "The Daywalker", but I love to work on my babies.  

Hope you like the pics...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Sorry wrong pic......this is my Rieger GTO...


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

watti said:


> first time out after 3 years of inactivity


 your car (was) is a huge inspiration for me. thank you for updated photos. still looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## watti (Jan 23, 2006)

mr lee said:


> your car (was) is a huge inspiration for me. thank you for updated photos. still looks amazing. :thumbup:


 thx. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally out of the garage after 3 years of sweat and nasty language!!:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

My H2O contribution. 

En route. 









Brand new TDI Scirocco.


----------



## 16v87Rocco (Oct 12, 2010)

My Baby, Nothin special.


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

^ sicrocc nice work. post more about yur car.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

here's my 2nd generation scirocco - tornado red 16 valve sitting on some silly flat black oem high heels. hopefully getting lowered and spaced out a bit pretty soon.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

16v87Rocco said:


> My Baby, Nothin special.


 
Look her in the eyes and repeat that. I'll bet you won't. 
I think every Scirocco is special, at least for it's owner if not already in itself. And you've been chosen by her to be an owner. 
Prove to be a worthy one. :thumbup:


greets


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

OSLer said:


> Look her in the eyes and repeat that. I'll bet you won't.
> I think every Scirocco is special, at least for it's owner if not already in itself. And you've been chosen by her to be an owner.
> 
> 
> greets


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 16v87Rocco (Oct 12, 2010)

OSLer said:


> Look her in the eyes and repeat that. I'll bet you won't.
> I think every Scirocco is special, at least for it's owner if not already in itself. And you've been chosen by her to be an owner.
> Prove to be a worthy one. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 You're right. And i really dont see many sciroccos in my area, ive only seen an mk1 that was rotted to all hell  And it is a very solid car for my area. Surprisingly no rust at all and enough things done to make it look cool(er) and sound great. Thanks for the comments! 

Thanks, 
Shawn


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

scirvw16vleo1 said:


>


 More pics of this one please!! What wheels are those? From this angle they remind me of BMW wheels.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

16v87Rocco said:


> My Baby, Nothin special.


 Don't let HER hear that, she's a 16V and hell hath no fury like a 16V scorned. :laugh: She will make you pay for that. And the sad part is, you will gladly do it too! She sure IS special, after surviving all these years. They are fabulous cars, fancy or stock.


----------



## 16v87Rocco (Oct 12, 2010)

punchbug said:


> Don't let HER hear that, she's a 16V and hell hath no fury like a 16V scorned. :laugh: She will make you pay for that. And the sad part is, you will gladly do it too! She sure IS special, after surviving all these years. They are fabulous cars, fancy or stock.


 Thank you! It really means alot.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

16v87Rocco said:


> Thank you! It really means alot.


 You, sir have a Scirocco. They may not be expensive, but they are ALL special. What can I say, I just love these little cars. The car magazines of the day did too. And a black one yet? They look fabulous!


----------



## 16v87Rocco (Oct 12, 2010)

punchbug said:


> You, sir have a Scirocco. They may not be expensive, but they are ALL special. What can I say, I just love these little cars. The car magazines of the day did too. And a black one yet? They look fabulous!


 I dont know much but im guessing black was a rare color? and does the karmann on the panel behind my door mean anything? i know its the design house but im not sure if it was a special model or anything


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

16v87Rocco said:


> I dont know much but im guessing black was a rare color? and does the karmann on the panel behind my door mean anything? i know its the design house but im not sure if it was a special model or anything


 Black isn't particularly rare on the 16v, although not quite as common as red. 

Karmann is a coachbuilder, not a designer. The Karmann badge is there to remind you that it was built to a higher standard than the standard VW fare by a specialist.


----------



## 16v87Rocco (Oct 12, 2010)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Black isn't particularly rare on the 16v, although not quite as common as red.
> 
> Karmann is a coachbuilder, not a designer. The Karmann badge is there to remind you that it was built to a higher standard than the standard VW fare by a specialist.


 The knowledge of the people on this site astonishes me :thumbup:


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

thought i'd share a pic of my mk1


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, good idea. :thumbup:

:laugh:


greets


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

liquidicenf said:


> thought i'd share a pic of my mk1


 What are the wheel/tire dimensions, any spacers, lowering springs or coils? Just curious...


----------



## _scirocco_ (Oct 10, 2010)

Wells said:


> One a friend took for me the other night.


 I will strive to make my baby look like this.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

liquidicenf said:


> thought i'd share a pic of my mk1


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

*Our 89 16V*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

for your 89 16v


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> for your 89 16v


 
X2, that's one great looking Scirocco!!!


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

beetlevdubn said:


> What are the wheel/tire dimensions, any spacers, lowering springs or coils? Just curious...


 sure, the wheels are borbet type T 14x8 with an offset of 15. The car is sitting on H&R springs. No spacers.


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> X2, that's one great looking Scirocco!!!


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## meanvw (Jan 1, 2005)

A perfect fall day in WI


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

A couple shots of her with a roof rack and kamei lip on


















And one of me and the rocco


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## uRn2mygti (Dec 5, 2006)

my 79 has finally made it's way home , very excited :beer: , i think it needs more low!








still alot to be done


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like you are off to a good start. Let me just say that my last Scirocco was white and all I wanted was a red one, and now I have a red one and now I want another white one. :screwy: :laugh:

@Meltcamp: You will be driving that down to Bonelli next month; it has been spoken, make it so. :sly:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

(more to come)


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Details STAT! That looks like a nice SC.


----------



## uRn2mygti (Dec 5, 2006)

daily and the project


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

VWVETERAN said:


>


sweet lip too, whats that off of?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

veetarded said:


> @Meltcamp: You will be driving that down to Bonelli next month; it has been spoken, make it so. :sly:


I wish i could but I leave for basic dec 7th and my mom is throwing me a xmas/thanksgiving/ good bye party that weekend lol


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

havent posted pics in ages but I was at home and found some pics of my old rocco Circa 05



















I miss her


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Posting one just because I can:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

How was Doc? ^^


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Mtl-Marc said:


> How was Doc? ^^


Obviously doing very well. It really WAS back to the future for me, since I taught there in 1980.


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

woody16v said:


> sweet lip too, whats that off of?



Thanks. It's something I made...fibre glass over aluminum.

:beer:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

VWVETERAN said:


> Thanks. It's something I made...fibre glass over aluminum.
> 
> :beer:


well bravo sir!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

(Not mine)



























:thumbup::beer:

H20 International/2010/ Volkswagen Corrado-Scirocco-Eos


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

The day it arrived at my house, just over a month ago.










Got it running (recently) and gave it a bath and put on some new wheels last weekend.










At home in the garage!










:beer:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

new paint, original LA7Y


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

toy_vw said:


> a little shoot I did recently...


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

*Hi*

Some of my Scirocco's 

 
 
 

Ritchie


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

Awsome Scirocco`s everyone!!! In my neck of the woods it feels like the Scirocco is dead and gone. Nice to see theres still lots of wicked one out there.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

VWVETERAN said:


> Awsome Scirocco`s everyone!!! In my neck of the woods it feels like the Scirocco is dead and gone. Nice to see theres still lots of wicked one out there.


 :what: ... there is this group http://www.club53c.proboards.com/index.cgi 

I met with some of these members of SECO last June while in Hamilton


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

California 16v said:


> :what: ... there is this group http://www.club53c.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> I met with some of these members of SECO last June while in Hamilton


 Did'nt even know about these guys...I'll check it out. 

Even still...attend a show in Ontario and your going to see 1 Scirocco for every 100 Golfs/Jettas.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That is true, but there were several Sciroccos present at Vagkraft this year.:thumbup:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

theres alot of us scirocco's kicking in the ontario region..I pretty much daily mine....geoff just brought his out to put it away again..Kathy has a few...theres atleast 3-4 in your area alone....I forgot about seco...


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

toy_vw said:


> theres alot of us scirocco's kicking in the ontario region..I pretty much daily mine....geoff just brought his out to put it away again..Kathy has a few...theres atleast 3-4 in your area alone....I forgot about seco...


 Wow guys maybe I've been hiding too much! Anyhow...maybe we'll run into each other next spring. Time for mine to hibernate. 

:beer:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

VWVETERAN said:


> Did'nt even know about these guys...I'll check it out.
> 
> Even still...attend a show in Ontario and your going to see 1 Scirocco for every 100 Golfs/Jettas.


 Well, that's because I can only drive one.  Mine are out and around, if you ever head down to Brantford, you may see me kicking around in one of them (unless there's salt, then they hide)


----------



## wku88omerta (Jul 24, 2007)

not too bad for a 38k original mile car.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

also VWVETERAN if you follow Cathy "punchbug" south of the border to Ohio in June to Cincy you will 
see a lot of Sciroccos  

a few photos I took at Cathy's place


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

sorry about the bad quality


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

what color is that...looks kool


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Sunday driver


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

the color is rustoleum royal blue:thumbup:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

:laugh: kool


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

Here some fo my Scirocco Cheetah 

 

 

 

Ritchie


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

sweet love the red interior


----------



## _scirocco_ (Oct 10, 2010)

*4000 Miles later...*

Here she is, only took 4000 miles in 4 days to have her :]


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

another pnw scirocco gone to the east coats lol 

looks good glad someone got that car. It used to have a heckblende on it. I bought it from the po after mine was stolen


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

*Another rocco to add to the list*

Heres another one I thought I`d share...had it for about 7 years...currently stripped for resto.


----------



## _scirocco_ (Oct 10, 2010)

Meltkamp said:


> another pnw scirocco gone to the east coats lol
> 
> looks good glad someone got that car. It used to have a heckblende on it. I bought it from the po after mine was stolen


 
That would explain the rear license plate being mounted under the bumper.... :facepalm:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

haha yea sorry i got to it lol 
good thing though it looks great on my car :laugh:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

SCOstfriesland said:


> Here some fo my Scirocco Cheetah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW WOW WOW ! 

That is a special car!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SCOstfriesland said:


> Here some fo my Scirocco Cheetah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

We need more info and more pictures about the car my friend!!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> We need more info and more pictures about the car my friend!!!


 http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/cheetah.htm


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

wow, never heard of that one, interesting its an automatic Scirocco too. 

For a second I thought those were Teardrops, had to look again at the wheels and the link Randall posted, to see they were Lemmerz with TRX tires


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)

HAPPY Halloween everyone! From all of us a Bonelli GTG we hope you have a safe but spooky Halloween! 

http://www.rubberfilm.com/


----------



## eddza (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

*Scirocco Cheetah*



The Scirocco ¨Cheetah¨ was hand-built by the development department at Karmann in Osnabrück in 1983. The base vehicle was a Scirocco Mk 2 GT. The idea was to build a show car for the Geneva Autosalon in 1984. The car had a wealth of features that became available in other models at a much later date. For starters the car already looked very special with its pearlescent metallic paint and the X1 aerodynamic bodykit by Kamei - which had been introduced in the preceding year - here together with a rear spoiler by Zender. The wheels of this one-off vehicle are special, too. They are magnesium alloy wheels by Lemmerz from Belgium, clad in Michelin TRX safety tyres. Further features are perhaps a little more difficult to spot immediately. For the first time does the Scirocco have a steel sliding/tilting sunroof and the double wiper. The ¨Cheetah¨ is the only Mk2 Scirocco with this sunroof on the old, elongated Scirocco Mk1 chassis, with the small fuel tank, and a large spare wheel well. During the later production stages the new chassis was used with the larger fuel tank and a space-saver wheel. The ¨Cheetah¨ also features side-impact bars in the doors, which had been specially developed for the US market. In Germany this features only became available for the last model year in 1992.The interior of the ¨Cheetah¨ presents itself in pure luxury for the beginning of the 80s. The hand-stitched light-red leather interior featuring height-adjustable sports seats that are heated immediately draw one´s attention. The rear bench is of the split-folding type. The steering wheel and sun visors are also covered in leather. There is an air conditioner, central locking, electric windows, electrically adjustable and heated side mirrors, power steering, stereo radio cassette with electric aerial and four loudspeakers, fog lights, headlight washers, heated windscreen washer jets, green insulated tinted glass, rear three-point seatbelts. The 1.8-litre engine has an automatic gearbox. The Scirocco ¨Cheetah¨ never made it into series production, because it would have been much too expensive. A similar feature set was available only in saloons and sports cars such as the Mercedes S Class or the Porsche 928. The ¨Cheetah¨ led to the Whitecat model, which was introduced at a later date. 
After the Geneva Autosalon the ¨Cheetah¨ ended up in the private car collection belonging to the Karmann family, and it was driven by Mrs Karmann herself. Today the ¨Cheetah¨ is part of a private Scirocco collection. Info www.original-scirocco.de

Ritchie


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Krazy Hare (Feb 20, 2005)

So the Scirocco Cheetah was a single production car featured for show display only from what I understand. My question is, is this the ONLY one made and you are the ONLY person to have this car in your collection?? If so, i f*** envy you


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

not as nice as the other images on this page but it'll have to do for now.










Apparently my phone likes to focus on the ground?









Scirocco, R32, act like the Cube isn't there...









Preblack front end.


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

eddza said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yup. I too have a soft spot for Alpinas. Nice car for sure. :thumbup:

...that Cheetah, assuming it is documented, is way up there on the awesome meter as well. That is indeed quite the car to own. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

veetarded said:


> Yup. I too have a soft spot for Alpinas. Nice car for sure. :thumbup:
> 
> ...that Cheetah, assuming it is documented, is way up there on the awesome meter as well. That is indeed quite the car to own. :beer:


It sure is! :thumbup:

I'd love to see those alpinas on a mk1.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

here's kinda one


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

latest developments on my rocco... 3 in turbo back... it's a vary tight fit... it's off and getting ceramic coat now. :vampire:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Caught your feature in PVW, very nice...congrats :thumbup:. Didn't know you were in cahoots w/ Andrew either, very cool guy he is :thumbup::beer:.


----------



## DELTORO (Feb 18, 2008)

My Scirocco 84 with Callaway kit


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

Pardon while i make a brief timeline!










This is my first rocco before i fixed it up! (had it since i was 12 XD) 










My second one i bought when i was 17, it's a long story as to why the first car wasn't working by this time. (stage 1)










wheels :thumbup:










WATERWERKS '08 










few suspension bits, wheels and coilovers not shown, $300 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










after parts and waterwerks :thumbup:










Got my first rocco back! (long story)










swap parts










Waterwerks '09!










aaannnd the most present picture i have :thumbup:

Best cars in the WORLD!


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:
this is my favorite thread on vortex


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

jake legend said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> this is my favorite thread on vortex


mine also 

I should post here more often 










July 2010, between Treasure Island and Pass-A-Grille, Florida


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

definitely a kool tread... how about a flyby....:laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGHMsigt848


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

SP Scirocco said:


> definitely a kool tread... how about a flyby....:laugh:


is that you driving your Scirocco?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

sshhh don't tell... but yeah


----------



## Mach5er1 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Fresh wax job and new wheels*


----------



## Mach5er1 (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

my 82 with a custom two-tone "mud" paint job


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*ew.*


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

so pretty


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

*Under Construction*

My new Projekt: Scirocco White Cat GTI
Here some pics:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## PresidentMerkin (Jun 12, 2007)

*1978 west-coast VW Scirocco driver survivor*

I've owned this '78 pushing a decade now. This car is mk1 Scirocco #3 of a total of 4 I've owned over the years. The first one was a '77 that I bought in 1980. Let it go when it turned 230K miles in the '90s. Like everyone else usually says, I should have kept it. The one in the picture is the same color and some friends think its the same car. 

This '78 has a rebuilt "JH" from an '84 GTI along with the 5-sp tranny. Its full of race parts -- Neuspeed all around, dropped 2 inches. Just about every moving part has been replaced over the years and nearly everything still works, including the emergency brakes!  Its a joy to drive and is driven frequently. I don't plan any restoration other than to get a lower profile tire when these wear out (they came with BBSs in a killer deal). 

The rain, of course, is great for hiding flaws in the paint, but I sort of like it the way it is -- a survivor look. The window tint dates from the late '80s and the stripe may be an early '90's thing. The carpet is long gone and the interior behind the racing seats is history. The interior & floor is painted POR-15 black! The oil slick on the ground in the photo IS NOT FROM THIS CAR!


----------



## Dubs16vrocco (Jul 6, 2008)

Heres a few updated pics of my 87 16v, The body is going to get painted this winter/spring. This project is taking longer then expected, but hopefully will be worth it in the end. Sorry for the large pics.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

DELTORO said:


> My Scirocco 84 with Callaway kit


How about a engine bay pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking good Rob, but it's the wrong season. 

Love the lil cartoon thingee btw. :thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess I didn't know there was a theme. 

Thanks, I'm tinkering with small stuff this winter. getting some track tires for the cabby/rocco for autoX next season!


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Crappy phone pic, but WTH, I'm bored.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

^ ^ ^

do want ...


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Damn snow. i wanna drive my rocco!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

*new on the forum*

Here is my rocco, had it since 1990, still in the works, but been stored away for a while...but not for much longer!!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Here is my rocco, had it since 1990, still in the works, but been stored away for a while...but not for much longer!!


 :thumbup: really like what you did to the interior


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks, I have done a little to it since the pic, I'll post newer ones soon, I added leather race seats, now am planning on finishing the rear seat delete and all the trunk paneling etc, I find there is no room in the rear so why not run 2 seater, maybe roll bar as well, thanks.


----------



## stevepasche (Oct 30, 2010)

what dash is that?!?!?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

It is a corrado dash with custom door panels to fit the extra width of the corrado dash.


----------



## Andrew Holliday (May 28, 2003)

Not my car, but a recent re-edit of an older shot of mine I took of a friends 16V: 









http://andrewholliday.squarespace.com/blog/2010/12/10/visiting-some-old-car-shots.html


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice Rocco man !


----------



## TheLegendaryGLI (Aug 8, 2010)

i want a rocco soooo baddddd:thumbup:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

do vids count....oh well...I miss warm weather....:beer:


----------



## Wiiksi (Sep 20, 2008)

My summer time joytoy


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ hot


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

My little joyride:



















I do love driving that little car, even with it's various quirks & oddities. And, miss driving it (too cold out, and bad salt!)


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

man i had no idea there were so many roccos 2 hrs from me


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Wiiksi said:


> My summer time joytoy


Very nice!:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

Our friend from Urkaine


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Denisuk said:


> Our friend from Urkaine


Love the ellipsoid look!! :thumbup:


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

This is the final summer photo I took. Little things like the horn and rear hatchcover are all that are left for this restoration.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Denisuk said:


> Our friend from Urkaine


Are you using this as a snow plow? :biggrinsanta:


----------



## lo_On (Oct 19, 2009)

*Scirocco from Russia*

















And December foto


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

got some nice wheels both the BBS and the ATS


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

mine and geoffs last drive before snowmaggedon
































































blue one is a 16vt...red one is a 16v m62 supercharged

We miss our cars


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Damn i miss driving that beast!! Pics turned out great,fun times.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

toy_vw said:


> blue one is a 16vt...red one is a 16v m62 supercharged
> 
> We miss our cars



awesome pic.

i am def a fan of both of these cars:thumbup:


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

toy_vw said:


> mine and geoffs last drive before snowmaggedon
> 
> blue one is a 16vt...red one is a 16v m62 supercharged
> 
> We miss our cars


Wow, both looking good. I see you put your roof rack back on, hopefully you figured out how to get it to stay put when you floor it. 

Also, I'm generally not a huge fan of the widebody kit, but on that car it looks great. Maybe it's the lack of a rear spoiler that ties it all together and makes it not look overdone? I dunno, usually they end up looking like some kinda space ship but this one is nice and subtle. Whatever it is, it's working. :thumbup:


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

woody16v said:


> awesome pic.
> 
> i am def a fan of both of these cars:thumbup:


Yeah, great to see the two of them out and about! Both are gorgeous carsa, looking forward to seeing them at the shows in the spring!! :thumbup:


----------



## XAJAYX (Jan 1, 2011)

first post


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Very good first post it is.:thumbup:

Your car is quite the beautiful specimen.


----------



## XAJAYX (Jan 1, 2011)

nice one dude


----------



## FireHippo (Nov 11, 2007)

Wiiksi said:


> My summer time joytoy


what lip is that?


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*All you have to do...*

...is post your rocco pics.


----------



## rricardas (Jan 2, 2011)

so it is my scirocco cabrio


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*My stock '84 8v*


----------



## Oldskool_8v (Jan 9, 2011)

A little something I just picked up. Clean little '86 8v sitting on 15x7 schmidt modern line wheels. I must say there are some sweet looking rocco's in this thread. :beer::beer:


----------



## dcoerocco (Jan 10, 2011)

*my 84 dcoe rocco 40mm webers*


























before paint job


----------



## LowNslow8Fours (Dec 31, 2008)

Wiiksi said:


> My summer time joytoy


what front bumper is that?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like a clean euro bumper, with a MKII jetta GLI rear trunk spoiler flipped upside down and used as a lip spoiler. :beer:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

I always liked that brown color.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Oldskool_8v said:


>


Digging that color.


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

*my girl got me her for xmas*

my xmas present


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Holy crap "PERFECTION"


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Oldskool_8v (Jan 9, 2011)

VolksAddict said:


> Digging that color.


Thanks! It's a factory color--Havana Brown is the name, I believe. 

Amsterdam087: That is one clean mk1! Love the wood panel for the gauges:beer:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Amsterdam, your car is absolutely stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

looks awsome, more pics please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Beauty! :thumbup: :wave:





mickeyb said:


>


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Amsterdam, your car is absolutely stunning. :thumbup:


not mine, i drive a poopie turbo-charged s2


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, OSler. Wish it looked as nice under the hood. Runs great, but looks pretty "original" under the bonnet...which is a euphemism.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Whoever owns it... is one loving and lucky SOB.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Whoever owns it... is one loving and lucky SOB.


It's in the classifieds at the moment. 

P.S. You are crazy to even think about ditching yours for that stupid truck.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

that is sad, and funny all at the same time


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

my beast


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

dig those wheels mang:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

woody16v said:


> dig those wheels mang:thumbup:


x2 on the wheels


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

some fresh pics from today..... it *does* exist!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice stuff Bee.:thumbup::snowcool:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


I love everything about this car, except the flares. Something doesn't sit right with me. Regardless of that, still an amazing car. Great work.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Michael Bee said:


> some fresh pics from today..... it *does* exist!


Bee, I fink I just popped tent! 

Nice... :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TMI Joe...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

scirocco*joe said:


> Bee, I fink I just popped tent!
> 
> Nice... :thumbup:


I.

did.

too!!!!!

:sly:

Scirocco owners = tent popperz


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Ok I'll take the white 16V Scirocco, the Helios GLI and the white 911 on the side lot. :laugh:

Great pic. Would love to travel back in time to that dealership.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> Ok I'll take the white 16V Scirocco, the Helios GLI and the white 911 on the side lot. :laugh:
> 
> Great pic. Would love to travel back in time to *that dealership*.


Who knows, maybee you'd be greeted by (young) Jeff in there.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Yaaa cousin Bee...Butch looks great with those new shoes. What size?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

14X7 Keystone Star Spokes...


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

VolksAddict said:


> Digging that color.


Color Code LA8Y Bronzegraumet

not Havannabraun cause that is the color of the brown Storm like...


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*might (WILL) be mine soon*


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


>


I see what you did there... :what:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> I love everything about this car, except the flares. Something doesn't sit right with me. Regardless of that, still an amazing car. Great work.


they are rabbit flares i believe :beer:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

gamblinfool said:


> I see what you did there... :what:


you are a veddy veddy observant man baby!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Now I've seen everything!! :what:

Got a newer sciwago pix in ur arsenal, Marc??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

gamblinfool said:


> Got a newer sciwago pix in ur arsenal, Marc??



All ur Scirocco pictures are belong to me.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

the bed looks super long! ....longer than a normal w/b Mk1 from here.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> All ur Scirocco pictures are belong to me.


Haha! I really butchered that one up, didn't I?... :laugh:


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Come on guys, clearly this is a Ferrari and not a VW...wrong forum.


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

*my 84*

Got this from another dubber a while ago. Love driving it, however im not sure im sold yet on the lack of power steering lol. Next addition I think will be a fresh set of rado steelies and the right tires so I can wind down the coilovers some more and shorten up those bumpers. :beer:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

scrilla said:


> Love driving it, however im not sure im sold yet on the lack of power steering lol.


Wait what?

Manual Steer 4 life!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Manual Steer 4 life!


My experience with manual steering suggests that if you start to hate it you likely need new tires. Bald tires make it a bigger PITA than it needs to be. I have all three versions of Scirocco steering. One is manual, one is power, one is non power assisted power. Not super keen on the last option at low speeds, but otherwise it's fine, as are the other two all the time.


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Manual Steer 4 life!


hehe, i guess ive just been spoiled never really driving any car with "armstrong" steering. :beer:


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

punchbug said:


> My experience with manual steering suggests that if you start to hate it you likely need new tires. Bald tires make it a bigger PITA than it needs to be. I have all three versions of Scirocco steering. One is manual, one is power, one is non power assisted power. Not super keen on the last option at low speeds, but otherwise it's fine, as are the other two all the time.


Yeah, the tires are defenitely bald. Just been putting it off until I get the wheels I want on there. opcorn:


What is non power assisted power steering?


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Yeah, the tires are defenitely bald. Just been putting it off until I get the wheels I want on there. opcorn:
> 
> 
> What is non power assisted power steering?



non-power power steering is simply a power steering rack without the assistance of fluid. usually caused by failed pumps, leaky lines, or intentional removale of the afformentioned components. made popular by the fact that scirocco manual steering will not work in a power steering car without finding the increasingly rare (and expensive) u-joint assembly thingy since the rocco is a strange bird and manual linkage from any other car will not work. and of course, they dont make them anymore.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

woody16v said:


> non-power power steering is simply a power steering rack without the assistance of fluid. usually caused by failed pumps, leaky lines, or intentional removale of the afformentioned components. made popular by the fact that scirocco manual steering will not work in a power steering car without finding the increasingly rare (and expensive) u-joint assembly thingy since the rocco is a strange bird and manual linkage from any other car will not work. and of course, they dont make them anymore.



I know we have had this discussion before..but..I have a manual rack..in my PS car...and it bolted right in with no mods...am I lucky? did frankenstein get to my car ?

I cant wait to pull my engine out and get that rack relocated..only so I can take pictures and figure things out


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Now is THAT yours, Amsterdam? I'd love more information on that car, what's under that monster hood?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ awsome, love the look, more pcs please !!! ^^^:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Jacob Matthew said:


> Now is THAT yours, Amsterdam? I'd love more information on that car, what's under that monster hood?


No. Long story with that car, but it used to belong to caster troy on here. :beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

he sold it???? 
last i had heard ages ago it was still in his possession.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

and this is my pile, 
alot has changed since, no longer have the roof racks on it. and some other stuff 














and my setup 










things have changed there too


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

^ I would love more info on the engine/ turbo setup, as well as the black rocco, both very nice, now I may go turbo......or not...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

the black car is commonly referred too as "west coast beauty" and has a pretty well built NA setup. this car was featured in eurotuner years back with a full list of specs. i still have the issue i will dig it out. i was making arrangements to purchase it when it went up for sale the first time but due to how far it was from me i settled with the white one above.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

where was it located, the eurotuner would be cool to see, are there any threads on your white one's engine set up?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

before i tore into it it had:

2.0L 16 V (swap) (rebuilt)
9.3:1 compression ratio
Dished 9A pistons (forged)
Custom Audi based short runner intake
40 lb/hr injectors with SX Adjustable FPR
DTA P8 Pro Engine Managment
Bell Vertical flow intercooler (28 flow tubes)
GT-30 Dual Ball Bearing Turbo
02J gear box from a TDI
Peloquin torque biasing diff.
Custom full 2.5" stainless exhaust system
AMS Cast Iron tubular exhaust manifold
TT 16V Cam Set
TT Port and Polished Head
Full Front and Rear Corrado G-60 Disk Brakes
Spec stage 2 clutch (waiting on my stage three to arrive)
G60 Drive Axle

and a bunch more im forgetting, 
then i started this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...cco-a-rant-some-chit-chat-and-a-teaser-or-two... to build it up to the 400mark. still working on that. 

im also building a jeep in my spare time and acquired a 33 studebaker that i tinker with as well.
needless to say time is the only thing i don't have enough of. toys... sure, got plenty.

caster troy's car was in so. cal, im in washington state. it just wouldn't have worked out, i didn't have enough to fly down there and drive back without trying to get him to lower his price significantly, and to be honest i didn't even bother asking him. his car was worth more than he was asking for it, it was that perfect IMO :beer:


and to stay on tpoic, here is the first day i brought mine home over the mountains from where i bought it. i was very happy that day to say the least


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

after a good through cleaning, on my way to race track for her initial shake down


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, he finally moved it last year. Car was in SoCal, don't know where it is now.


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


I have to ask. Were the gas hood struts something that came on the later MK2 roccos, or was that something you fabbed up your self? We did a similar mod on the GF's MK3 GTi, and have been very happy with it.


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

gamblinfool said:


> I see what you did there... :what:


I don't


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

JRingham said:


> I don't


not that its any consolation, but i dont see it either



Amsterdam087 said:


>


 b-e-a-utiful



toy_vw said:


> I know we have had this discussion before..but..I have a manual rack..in my PS car...and it bolted right in with no mods...am I lucky? did frankenstein get to my car ?
> 
> I cant wait to pull my engine out and get that rack relocated..only so I can take pictures and figure things out


i do recall that conversation, vaguely. but thats how i recall most things so im kinda used to it. without having actually atttempted this i cant be 100% positive, but several who have proven reliable as info sources in this forum have said they shouldnt fit. im guessing you're lucky unless you happened to get the right one with the rack if you picked it up used. but for the most part when ive seen one available its gone in a flash or is cost-prohibitive


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Amsterdam087 said:


> after a good through cleaning, on my way to race track for her initial shake down



love it, who did the engine install then? How much was the guy asking for the black one at the time? just curious.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Amsterdam087 said:


> and this is my pile,
> alot has changed since, no longer have the roof racks on it. and some other stuff


Very nice. I've always loved those TSW wheels. I don't suppose you have a spare center cap and nut laying around?


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

scrilla said:


> I have to ask. Were the gas hood struts something that came on the later MK2 roccos, or was that something you fabbed up your self? We did a similar mod on the GF's MK3 GTi, and have been very happy with it.


The gas struts are something that many owners are doing themselves. There is a writeup somewhere on these forums ... I believe that a guy with a red rocco ... phenom I think his username is did the writeup.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

i have a brand new set of polished gas struts FOR SALE if your interested 

$50 shipped


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Do these struts hold the hood with ease? Is it a difficult install? I can't imagine it would be.


----------



## rricardas (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sveiki(Sveiks from where I come from) Geros Scirocco*

Do you have any more photos of your car? Would love to see the rest of it


Thanks


----------



## rricardas (Jan 2, 2011)

here you can look about my scirocco mk1
http://www.corrado.lt/402/402e.htm


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

rricardas said:


> here you can look about my scirocco mk1
> http://www.corrado.lt/402/402e.htm


looks nice!


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

slot cars...wow!:thumbup:


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

ziggirocco said:


> slot *scirocco*...wow!:thumbup:


 Fixed


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ any more pics of this one??:thumbup:


----------



## gmonks (May 24, 2004)

sadly shes been sitting outside all winter, my plane is to get euro bumpers and bbs and lower her alot more


----------



## gmonks (May 24, 2004)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

:thumbup: gmonks. 

are those borbets? type-h?


----------



## gmonks (May 24, 2004)

woody16v said:


> :thumbup: gmonks.
> 
> are those borbets? type-h?


 
no they are 16" mille miglia's forgot the model name prob looking to sell them soon want some 13-15" bbs or reps 


they are the 11-2 model 
http://www.autowerxinc.com/pop.php?products_id=1345


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

ahh they look better than the borbets for sure. just looked a bit rounder in the other pics- (probably my eyes/computer)


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


 

Moar!


----------



## rricardas (Jan 2, 2011)

my yellow scirocco mk2 6 years ago


----------



## jarski (Oct 30, 2009)

New door! and 4x4 stance woo


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

one of my two scirocco mk2


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

^^^ Absolutely flawless, awsome car, love to see pics of the interior.^^^^ 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

a few specs would be great too, wheel size, and any mods to the brakes etc.


----------



## rricardas (Jan 2, 2011)

very nice and clean scirocco:thumbup:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

ziggirocco said:


> ^^^ Absolutely flawless, awsome car, love to see pics of the interior.^^^^
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> a few specs would be great too, wheel size, and any mods to the brakes etc.


 
Yea what this person said


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

Spring can't come fast enough........:banghead:


----------



## mickeyb (Dec 9, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> ^^^ Absolutely flawless, awsome car, love to see pics of the interior.^^^^
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> a few specs would be great too, wheel size, and any mods to the brakes etc.


 x2. Wow.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

84iroc said:


>



yay im not the only one with no bumpers!!!


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

jaysonhadwick said:


> yay im not the only one with no bumpers!!!


looks incomplete, like mine


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Tell me about it... 

Only 43 days till it's legal to drive on summer tires!












SirrRocco said:


> Spring can't come fast enough........:banghead:


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> ^^^ Absolutely flawless, awsome car, love to see pics of the interior.^^^^
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> a few specs would be great too, wheel size, and any mods to the brakes etc.
















































brake system: front / rear corrado g60
Wheels: 8 & 9x15 powertech with 195 & 215/45/15 dunlop tires


thanks for the positive response :thumbup:


----------



## mww_2005 (Sep 2, 2010)

First coat:










Picking up from the paint shop..


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

*SIMPLY AWESOME!!!!!!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


garasja said:


>


----------



## Lazer00 (Jun 12, 2010)

here it is my rocco:


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

*AWESOME CAR! & AWESOME SHOT!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Lazer00 said:


> here it is my rocco:


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

16v sciroccomann said:


> brake system: front / rear corrado g60
> Wheels: 8 & 9x15 powertech with 195 & 215/45/15 dunlop tires
> 
> 
> thanks for the positive response :thumbup:


Whats the offset/ET? Squeezing a 9" or even an 8.5" in there that low is rare. Fantastic job... How did you do it?


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

What roll bar is that?


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

SirrRocco said:


> Spring can't come fast enough........:banghead:


I heard it was cold in Florida but that snow is serious!


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

The red mark 1 is madness....love it :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Love this MK1! :thumbup:

Here´s a pic from shot 3 years ago at my old scirocco hangar before my removal...2 Kerscher LeMans from my acquaintances.



And one of my own Sciroccos...my Scirocco G60. I call it "Daywalker"...


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

toy_vw said:


> I know we have had this discussion before..but..I have a manual rack..in my PS car...and it bolted right in with no mods...am I lucky? did frankenstein get to my car ?
> 
> I cant wait to pull my engine out and get that rack relocated..only so I can take pictures and figure things out



No its the rabbit steering knuckle that won't work with a manual racked rocco. You have to have a specific manual steering scirocco knuckle no other one will work. The racks are interchangeable but due to a lower driving position in the rocc they had to slightly extend the female part of the knuckle that goes to the male spline on the column


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

^^^^^^
NICE!!!!!!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

All Eyez on me said:


> Love this MK1! :thumbup:
> 
> Here´s a pic from shot 3 years ago at my old scirocco hangar before my removal...2 Kerscher LeMans from my acquaintances.
> 
> ...


Deine autos sind 'Manta Manta' style.

Mein Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut, aber es ist ein sehr gutes film!


----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

My workhorse/beater:










got new rims:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

@ hexagone: The first 2 cars are not my cars..

I have the black one. I know that these cars are in the typical 80´s/90´s style. But I like widebody kits. :laugh:

Of course I have some "normal" Sciroccos too...

This is my "Everday Scirocco"...



My MK1 wainting for the resto...the zastrow eyelid is degraded right now...



I have some more...KameiX1, GT II etc...

Insane...I know....:screwy:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> This is my "Everday Scirocco"...


I remember you saying you were at Mammutreffen, and when I saw your daily I thought you were my friend Patrick's friend Isa, but I forgot there was another green Scirocco there. Not good shot, but more of your car:























]


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

^^love the color! Euros want the NA lights, NA want euro light, aint it funny!

Question:

why are there so many wicked sciroccos worldwide, and I am stuck looking at the same golf/ rabbit/ jetta in every euro magazine? Not that I do not love tose cars but......thank god for this thread at least!
:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hey that´s cool! You have my scirocco, my girlfriend and our whole scirocco-bunch all at one pic! :thumbup:

Did we talk? If not, next time catch me and we´ll drink a coke togehter. :beer:

I´m in Gießen normally every year...

One more pic of the engine of my daily after my engine damage last year....freshly repaired...


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> Hey that´s cool! You have my scirocco, my girlfriend and our whole scirocco-bunch all at one pic! :thumbup:
> 
> Did we talk? If not, next time catch me and we´ll drink a coke togehter. :beer:
> 
> I´m in Gießen normally every year...


I don't think we did. That would be cool. We are hoping to visit Germany again next year, but time will tell if we are able too.


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is one of my Rocco's. The 16v is sleeping under the car cover in the garage....


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> I don't think we did. That would be cool. We are hoping to visit Germany again next year, but time will tell if we are able too.


Contact me when it´s time. And at the meeting we´ll make a appointment.


----------



## alscoob (Feb 15, 2011)

Well first post... just picked up my first Scirocco, needs some TLC not run for a few years, but on the case !

A quick before & after the first wash.....


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

alscoob said:


>



I like your tail lights, wanna sell them ???


----------



## sean4jc (Apr 15, 2010)

$300 Scirocco here is the before 








here it is with snowflakes
















and this is how it is now


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

sean4jc said:


> $300 Scirocco here is the before


Still got those Enkei's?


----------



## sean4jc (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah the tires are no good now and i've started to refinish them


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

microdub98 said:


> I like your tail lights, wanna sell them ???


Fraser has a set for sale in PA right now:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5089343-FS-euro-8v-tail-lights-with-bulb-trays

I can highly recommend him as a seller. :thumbup:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Fraser has a set for sale in PA right now:
> I can highly recommend him as a seller. :thumbup:





x2 :beer:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

SirrRocco said:


> Still got those Enkei's?


No, no, -I- want them.


----------



## alscoob (Feb 15, 2011)

microdub98 said:


> I like your tail lights, wanna sell them ???


That'll be a no.... got to try & keep it looking standard !!


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

scirocco*joe said:


> Fraser has a set for sale in PA right now:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5089343-FS-euro-8v-tail-lights-with-bulb-trays
> 
> I can highly recommend him as a seller. :thumbup:


I've recently purchased from him, he IS a solid guy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. Upon further inspection tho, those aren't the tails I'm looking for. I'm looking for ones that are ALL red. I've seen them before, was told they were available on brazillian model roccos..... don't know how true that is :sly: , but yea well ya know .


----------



## zviratko (Jan 22, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


>





:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

microdub98 said:


> I've recently purchased from him, he IS a solid guy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. Upon further inspection tho, those aren't the tails I'm looking for. I'm looking for ones that are ALL red. I've seen them before, was told they were available on brazillian model roccos..... don't know how true that is :sly: , but yea well ya know .


thanks guys

I would personally just get some krylon x-metals in red and spray the amber portions red. thats what I did on my 240d's taillights last summer and that worked great

incoming non-scirocco content












scirocco content for balance


----------



## gelandegolf (Feb 26, 2010)

*S1 clear TS's*









I see this and once again I'm reminded that S1 clear turn signals are not available. Kristen doesn't reply to my emails. WTF?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Amsterdam087 said:


>


love this car, and the wheels, what are the specs for the wheels, et, make etc?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

gelandegolf said:


> I see this and once again I'm reminded that S1 clear turn signals are not available. Kristen doesn't reply to my emails. WTF?


I have bought them from kirsten for 6 years ago.She more than one e-mail adress


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

TooClutchVW said:


> What roll bar is that?


this is a polished aluminum-rollbar from wiechers-sport / germany. 
I would not buy it again.


----------



## vanagonbob (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## pmhaddad (Feb 19, 2011)

This is my 87 16v, best car I've ever owned 

Has 148,500 miles, and some rust, dings, etc. Full exhaust, variable cam, bilstiens with neuspeed springs, tranny has a peloquin shim kit for keeping it on the deck. Front slotted rotors and Hawk HPS pads with reinforced front control arms.


----------



## rabbitarmy (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## sandro_vw (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my Scirocco Mk2 Scala 1.8 8v 1988.


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbup:
Very nice my friend, very nice!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jonnybigbee (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

ic::thumbup:


----------



## Aphrodizeac (Sep 8, 2009)

*Dirty/unwashed for months under the car cover.*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Ed52 said:


> 1976


:thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

MrCornBread said:


> ic::thumbup:


You're missing your gas cap!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Aphrodizeac said:


>


any side shots? If I was in cali I would be driving it all year!!


----------



## 1997VWGolf (Apr 10, 2009)

Nothing special yet. Picked it up for 1000$ loaded with goodies.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

never seen a MK1 GTI front spoiler mounted on a mk2 rocco


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

What rollcage is that? looks to have the rear tubes bolted in?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dub01 said:


> This was my first car circa 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

SP Scirocco said:


> never seen a MK1 GTI front spoiler mounted on a mk2 rocco


And you still haven't. That's just a cut down 16V airdam.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

1997VWGolf said:


> Nothing special yet. Picked it up for 1000$ loaded with goodies.


Hmmm Red Scirocco FSP 99?
Nothing special yet. Picked it up for $500. 


































Then did some work on it.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

theenico said:


> And you still haven't. That's just a cut down 16V airdam.


no, its not


----------



## 1997VWGolf (Apr 10, 2009)

Doug T said:


> Hmmm Red Scirocco FSP 99?
> Nothing special yet. Picked it up for $500.
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha that's pretty great. I'm actually looking at a respray in the next few weeks. And to clear it up yes its a mk1 gti spoiler mounted on there super easy to do. And its a Kirk Racing Bolt in cage.


----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

VWsEatRice said:


> no, its not


Indeed. I looked again. Whoops.


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

port townsend drive... come along way from the pink beater i bought 18mos ago!!!


----------



## Lazer00 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Those are some of the nicest Scirocco's out there!!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Lazer!! more pics, engine etc, also any specs on the cars, wheel type size et ? 

Nice cars!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer00 (Jun 12, 2010)

the white one: GTX, ABF 16V engine inside, wheels OZ Turbo 15" 7.5j & 8j ET-? 
my black: GT2, G60 engine, wheels BCW Maxx 14" 8j ET15 & 9j ET20


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Sweet rocco's boys :beer: Moja zona jest z Polska 
I'm pretty sure i posted in here before...


----------



## CD'Z GTI (Mar 4, 2010)

i just got entertained for about an hour and a half, and have no rocco pics so heres my gti. 








sorry for the "no rocco" :thumbup:


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

*painted my lowers*

Ok so my lower rockers looked hideous and were rock chipped to death.... solution? sand the crap out of them, grind surface rust and then painted with semi gloss black undercoat paint... still need a bit of touchup from masking but i think it looks a ton better already... luckily after sanding i did not find that the rockers were swiss cheesed with rust. 
before shots 
















back when i got the car it was so oxidized it was pink!!! 








after shots


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

my car


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

16v and scala 


























scala - with corrado seats now 


























16v - new wheels 


























BRM - neglected again........ 










GTL -


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## BILLY 1966 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ultimate Dubs March 2011


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

ic:ic:


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

BILLY 1966 said:


> Ultimate Dubs March 2011


 respect :thumbup:


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

First time ive ever let my rocco get snowed on since I bought it. Roads will be clear by the next time I drive her tho


----------



## Wooks (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## alscoob (Feb 15, 2011)

Reaaly nice cars there - whats the size & offset on the D90's on the Scala... exactly what I want for mine  



SeanF said:


> 16v and scala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Engine startup in 14 days.almost finnish


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

love your mk1 project... looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

My 1984 rocco :thumbup: 



















corrado interior


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

I posted up a bunch of mine here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5236899-What-I-did-on-my-Snow-Day


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

punchbug said:


> I posted up a bunch of mine here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5236899-What-I-did-on-my-Snow-Day


 i love that purple crocco you got there


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

my 2nd scirocco ( 16v kr 139hp 108000km ) 
I bought it 2 years ago for 100 €


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Awesome looking 16v there sciroccomann  

I am currently traveling in southern Germany and have not seen any 16v Scirocco's


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Awesome looking 16v there sciroccomann
> 
> I am currently traveling in southern Germany and have not seen any 16v Scirocco's


 I know you are in Germany  

I've seen it on www.scirocco-lounge.com


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

16v sciroccomann said:


> I know you are in Germany
> 
> I've seen it on www.scirocco-lounge.com


 I see you have been on the scirocco lounge  

wish I had more time on this trip, I would stop by and visit you


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hi Randall, 

next time if you are in germany we will make a real big scirocco meeting for you! 

And we´ll take much more time! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Robby's daily driver with Tropic seats  










got to a ride in this Scirocco ... it was a blast  



All Eyez on me said:


> Hi Randall,
> 
> next time if you are in germany we will make a real big scirocco meeting for you!
> 
> And we´ll take much more time! :beer::thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

California 16v said:


> Robby's daily driver with Tropic seats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes! A pretty slow one! 
:thumbup: 

Wait till my GTO is done and my Daywalker back on the streets....THAT will blast! :laugh:


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

Needs some help.. she's coming along though..


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

so effing durty.


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

jrgrinder said:


> so effing durty.


 I don't even like those wheels, but I love them on a Scirocco. :thumbup:


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

Jacob Matthew said:


> I don't even like those wheels, but I love them on a Scirocco. :thumbup:


 
thanks man.i kinda feel the same way actually.


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

German auto is #1 said:


> My 1984 rocco :thumbup:


oh the memories.... Your '84 reminds me of mine! 










Even reminds me of the horrible clear coat it had :}



Here's my girl as she sits today!










Not far enough for a project thread yet, but she's coming along! Just fixed her bumper brackets and pounded out some dents. Oh, and SANDING!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

found this GTII today while visiting Prague


----------



## kaosminett (May 31, 2010)

ionutiasi said:


>


I have those rims!


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Hi Randall,
> 
> next time if you are in germany we will make a real big scirocco meeting for you!
> 
> And we´ll take much more time! :beer::thumbup:



good idea:thumbup:
I'll be there


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

Here's a little sneak peak at mine still hibernating......:laugh:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Sofie my baby 79


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Biltema scirocco?:wave:


----------



## p1framer (Apr 15, 2010)

hello everyone i would like to introduce wanda my 81 scirocco to everyone







[/URL]


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

p1framer said:


> hello everyone i would like to introduce wanda my 81 scirocco to everyone


Nice. You need to bring that to the Bonelli gtg in November.


----------



## p1framer (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks ill be there


----------



## Aphrodizeac (Sep 8, 2009)

ziggirocco said:


> any side shots? If I was in cali I would be driving it all year!!


Yeah, I would be too but the coilovers have been replaced with lowering springs cus now it's being brought to Virginia to keep my dad company, and plus I use my BMW as a daily


----------



## Aphrodizeac (Sep 8, 2009)

sp scirocco said:


> sweet rocco's boys :beer: Moja zona jest z polska
> i'm pretty sure i posted in here before...


loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



garasja said:


> engine startup in 14 days.almost finnish


loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Took a ferry ride over to Seattle Today, went up north to North Seattle area...

Packed us in like sardines on the ferry though! 


First time in 10 years I had my car in Seattle...

Back in the day when the ferries were smaller if I was last in line to get on the ferry th ey would often times put me on because the car is so small, and have me park sideways to squeeze in....no pics of that and today was a mellow day..


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

ionutiasi said:


>


hat wheels and specs? very nice!


----------



## veedubbtyler (Dec 25, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


wooah, anyone know where this is, the building looks just like our local lot!


----------



## Wildkard9 (Nov 26, 2002)

Here she is,


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

*more pics*







Ritchie


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> hat wheels and specs? very nice!


 centra type 6, 7*15 et 26 with 20 mm spacers in the back.
















whithout the spacers:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbup:nice!


----------



## Varnish (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

There's an '82 for sale in Columbia with 20,000km's!!


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

random boredom pics


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

vanagonbob said:


>


you live near collegeville? i saw a scirocco just like this, this morning right outside of skippack


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Ready to start up next week


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

my two mk2 together



















here is my 45hp opel corsa in the background


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

freedo84gti said:


> you live near collegeville? i saw a scirocco just like this, this morning right outside of skippack


funny you hould mention skippack. i just saw a flat black mkII rocco there last thurs. on the same drive i saw that, a mkI, a mkII gli(i think) and a few mkI bunnies :thumbup:

all between skippack and the pfizer complex in collegeville. (mostly on the backroads)


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## vdubbin_r32 (Feb 17, 2011)

DaMarc said:


> Here is my rocco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your rocking the snowflakes thats what I got on my 88 rocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

vdubbin_r32 said:


> I see your rocking the snowflakes thats what I got on my 88 rocco


You _do_ realize you're responding to a post from 8 years and 99 pages ago, don't you?


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowflakes are amazing, I've never seen a wheel that always looks good in just about any situation :laugh: .... as you can see.


----------



## mjhszig (Apr 4, 2011)

*My new 87 16v/ My FIRST Volkswagen!*


























The perfect condition wing









205,xxx on this badboy


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

man is that the bronze car that's getting bought and sold like a whore... the one Colin brought back from Seattle? Who owns it now?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

SP Scirocco said:


> man is that the bronze car that's getting bought and sold like a whore... the one Colin brought back from Seattle? Who owns it now?


If I'm not mistaken, his screenname on here is turdfarmer.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

> If I'm not mistaken, his screenname on here is turdfarmer


 and the color of the car ... that works :laugh:


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

gamblinfool said:


> Probably recycled in this thread, but WTH...


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Is Steve McQueen driving that biotch !?!? :laugh:


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

Not my pic.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> ^^ This one is local.


:thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

microdub98 said:


> Is Steve McQueen driving that biotch !?!? :laugh:


No but I think I know the guy that is. :laugh:


----------



## roccnhardplace (Apr 19, 2011)

My Fresh purchase


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

roccnhardplace said:


> My Fresh purchase


:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Varnish, nice pictures. :thumbup::beer:


Picture related to the zombie post.


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

gkscirocco said:


> heres one of a pick up mk2 a had


:heart:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Older shot from me with a MKI...


----------



## vdubbin_r32 (Feb 17, 2011)

CD'Z GTI said:


> i just got entertained for about an hour and a half, and have no rocco pics so heres my gti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me miss my gti lol


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## jonnybigbee (Apr 1, 2005)

new shoes.15x7 ronal turbos w/ federal 165/45/15 10mm spacers front and 25mm rear.


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

A few from the weekend


----------



## tklies (Apr 5, 2007)

My new project.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

keep it just like that wheels kit and graphics... sooo 80's


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Turdfarmer said:


> A few from the weekend


Sweeeeet!!! :snowcool:

Have you got a build thread?


Another of mine


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally out of hibernation, nice run down to Cold Spring along the Hudson River:beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

tklies said:


> My new project.





I remember this car! Moar please!


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

VWinston said:


> Sweeeeet!!! :snowcool:
> 
> Have you got a build thread?
> 
> ...


Thanks, no build thread on this one.

I bought it as is and have chased out some gremlins and been fixing alot of small mechanical/cosmetic issues trying to make it perfect and bolting some parts on. I bought it to drive it and enjoy and so far with the exception of a few weekends wrenching that's what I have done.

There is the possibility of an interior and motor swap in the future though.


----------



## Lazer00 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

That is full of win!

Keep the pictures coming:thumbup:


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

Lazer00 said:


>


FULL of win! What wheels are those?


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

81type53 said:


>


that's just a very nice car. post more pics.


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

new wheels looking good. 

Time to back to black those euro bumpers


----------



## FireHippo (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## scirockinit (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Some pics taken by others at a local season opener:wave:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

What in the world is that thing?????


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took me a day to go thru all 106+ pages. 
I remember when i first posted this years ago when my screen name was EF1.
a few screen names ago.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## 868valver (Nov 3, 2009)

My 86.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Haven't showed my Roc in this thread yet, figured this was a good time! 

Crap pics I know, sue me! 






















I LOVE this car. So clean, and so OEM fresh! just clicked over 59K on my way down here to Danville Il. 


...thank god I work at a dealer with a guy who has built a MK1 16v so I know, he knows what the hell he's doing!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Turdfarmer said:


>


^^ your work??


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

another of my GTII


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

Simply AMAZING!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Scirocco_power said:


> another of my GTII


looks great, love the wheels, what are they??


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

Michael Bee said:


> ^^ your work??


Yes sir.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Steffan BCW. 14X8 most likely


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

SP Scirocco said:


> Steffan BCW. 14X8 most likely


where can you get those?


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

and the motor.








waitong for some motor mounts and after that i can get it togther and drive again


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes indeed!

Steffan BWC 5 stern 14x8J et 15 with 195-45-14 rubber


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, do want !!!


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

richhuff said:


>


Who do you want dead in trade for this


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

microdub98 said:


> .... in trade for this


Just want!


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*See you in hell Christine!!!!*


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

is this car gone yet? i could use a piece of the engine cowl/fire wall


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

deeeeeep dish :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

garasja said:


>


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^^^


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wheel gap FTW. :thumbup::laugh:






























240hp yellow rabbit _is_ fast.


----------



## 92sGTI (Jan 9, 2006)

in fact marc, i'm 230 WHP and 240 torque thank for the comments 

here is a video of your car in action, i 'll check for another on the cam.


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

I like your wheels Roger :thumbup:

what type of adapters are you using?


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

H&R 25mm


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

92sGTI said:


> in fact marc, i'm 230 WHP and 240 torque thank for the comments
> 
> here is a video of your car in action, i 'll check for another on the cam.


Milles merci pour le vidéo Réjean! :thumbup:

Les pappys ont parfois la mémoire qui flanche. Je me souvenais de 240 quelque chose... :laugh:


----------



## pop-n-lock (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## theenico (Nov 12, 2003)

Old pic, but lumberocco should be in here. This pic is of Roxanne. She will be accompanying me at Cincy this year.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

New BF Goodrich G-Sport tires. Freshly powdercated 15" Imolas.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Local guy. Real Scala Scirocco.


----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

^^^
russian sticker detected 
And that's my scala


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Denisuk said:


> ^^^
> russian sticker detected
> And that's my scala


:thumbup: Nice car, same color too!

Someone imported from Germany three Sciroccos a few years ago (Scala, Scala, GTII).


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

double the pleasure.:screwy:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

April 2011 - Venice, Florida


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

VWsEatRice said:


> *See you in hell Christine!!!!*


the replacement. black w/8 more valves


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

p-shop?? :sly:


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

-camber said:


> p-shop?? :sly:


 not at all Charles.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

vary nice white rocco you got there :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

n2orocco said:


> not at all Charles.


Did you replace the silver one with a white one, or get the silver one painted white?


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

SP Scirocco said:


> vary nice white rocco you got there :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Did you replace the silver one with a white one, or get the silver one painted white?


Got the silver one painted white as a tribute to my old white one, pic below.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

first one of the season..missed the old girl...


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

n2orocco said:


> not at all Charles.


wow!  Looks great!!


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

Euro vs N/A lights


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

toy_vw said:


> first one of the season..missed the old girl...


She certainly got a lot of attention on her debut for the season, and it was great to see her again!


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

-camber said:


> wow!  Looks great!!


Thanks


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

a few more from the opening season...


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

Worthersee 2011


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

eurocco said:


> Worthersee 2011


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

more of that camo one.


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Meltkamp said:


> more of that camo one.


 
x2!


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## DT1 (May 9, 2011)

Realised I hadn't put up a picture of my Scala


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:, I would hate tryin to keep that thing spiffy :laugh:


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

*AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Wow that thing is sick! :thumbup:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Not too shabby for a Viking . Car looks & sounds amazing bud :beer:.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

rip


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: cool B & W photos of your old mk2


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

Been looking for a good condition non-sunroof for almost six years now. About a month ago, I finally found one worth getting started.

When I picked her up:
Notice the awesome 1/2" all thread hood pins, pinstripe and Uni antenna.









2pt. slo did an amazing job saving the paint: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5283546-87-Scirocco-save

































Shoehorned some comfy MKV GTI seats in her: 










With a laundry list full of small bits, some fresh binders, a good tuneup and a new hood, I tossed some FK coils and Modern lines on her..... and here she sits:









Still need to decide what I want to do with the rest of the interior, but she's got a good final home now so I'm in no hurry. 
Oh, and I'm still waiting for my "No, its not for sale so don't even ask" stickers.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

g6dluva, like what you have done to this black 16v :thumbup:


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

Haha, thanks. I know I'll be castrated by most for what I've done, but I'll be buried in the ashtray so I don't give a f%#*.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

sweet RWD vid... props for all the work you put in that.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

SP Scirocco said:


> sweet RWD vid... props for all the work you put in that.:thumbup::beer:


Thanks.


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

My work in progress :]


----------



## bufguy (Oct 22, 2007)

*Here's Dieter....1981 Scirocco S, cosmos silver mettalic*


----------



## Skankahaulic (May 24, 2004)

first couple pics of the rocco for the year.. This was at the springfling in toronto


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

KITTY KITTY KITTY!!! :laugh:


----------



## dsl_53b (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

*1" lower for 2011 *


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

nice B4 vr6 exhaust tip... i was thinking of that on mine...but made my own... want to sell that JE spoiler?... let me know


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

SP Scirocco said:


> nice B4 vr6 exhaust tip... i was thinking of that on mine...but made my own... want to sell that JE spoiler?... let me know


 nah on the spoiler got it new bout 15yrs can't do that


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

red16vdub said:


> *1" lower for 2011 *


very nice!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

ziggirocco said:


> very nice!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Out doing what its best at:beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

she got some new rolli and bouncy stuff!:laugh:

15x8 et30 with 10 mm spacer in the back.


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice rims man!:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

@ziggi. how close are the 8 inchers et 30 to the coils in the front? if you have coils and if they're down at all.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I've been more motivated lately.

Test fitted the RS's from my Golf on it to see where they would sit. 15x7.5 et21 15x8.5 et8. Front pokes too much without camber and rear pokes a little but looks good.










Also had someone photoshop it to where I want it. Just picture the car all red and without multi colored wheels.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

jrgrinder said:


> @ziggi. how close are the 8 inchers et 30 to the coils in the front? if you have coils and if they're down at all.


well right now I had them on with between 1-2 fingers of gap between the tire and fender and they cleared the coilovers, by about 1-3mm max, i did try them with the oem shocks before taking them off and they actually fit with about the same gap, this is literally 1-2mm from everything, rakes, shochks etc, ideally I would put a 2mm spacer, but I want to align it first and see.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

*It's been a long time....*


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

ShawnO said:


> http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj311/shawn_obrien99qd/DSC_0235.jpg


glad to see you back on the Scirocco forum


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

A little too much poke out back, but I like the Gotti's. :thumbup:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

widths/offsets?


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

veetarded said:


> A little too much poke out back, but I like the Gotti's. :thumbup:


 Poke is not that bad, just looks like that in the pic. Thanks, just running them until the oz turbos get here on Friday. They are for sale! 


upoo2 said:


> widths/offsets?


Wheels are 16x7's front and 9's rear. After adapters et.25 front and et5 rear.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

n2orocco said:


> Wheels are 16x7's front and 9's rear. After adapters et.25 front and et5 rear.


If you got smaller adapters for the rear and bigger adapters for the front I'd be feeling it. I just can't dig the poke in the rear but so much tuck up front. Wheels look sick though.


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

upoo2 said:


> If you got smaller adapters for the rear and bigger adapters for the front I'd be feeling it. I just can't dig the poke in the rear but so much tuck up front. Wheels look sick though.


Pic angle is not good. The poke and tuck are not bad. Thanks


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

These just came today, dropped at the powdercoaters to replace the Gottis.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lastest Pics of the Roc at Bear Mountain Rod Benders Cruise Night!


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

81type53 said:


> Lastest Pics of the Roc at Bear Mountain Rod Benders Cruise Night!


Some upper closer pic-tars of the bay please !?!?!?!?


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

microdub98 said:


> Some upper closer pic-tars of the bay please !?!?!?!?


Many bay pics in the build thread!:beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4260878


----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)

The rocco next to two of my favorite cars


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

xECKSx58 said:


> The rocco next to two of my favorite cars



These cars are not bad at all, but for me not as much fun as the Scirocco. Would sell the Evo or STI anytime, but not my Scirocco.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

^^HAWT!!^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

finally got to drive her after 8 months!


----------



## sciroccokidJ (Jun 26, 2011)

http://gosms.en.3g.cn/file/2011/07/07/05/65ER9MJAOA.jpg?fn=IMG168.jpg

dont kill meee i jus bought her at tht time i jus put those rims on. but ive done alot of wrk to it so far ill post pics laterrrr


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

nice silver mk2... somewhat rare... welcome to the ugly duckling crew. :wave:


oh maybe i should post a photo... top of page rules
one of my Pooper


----------



## sciroccokidJ (Jun 26, 2011)

SP Scirocco said:


> nice silver mk2... somewhat rare... welcome to the ugly duckling crew. :wave:


lol :laugh: yay ugly duckling crew  but yea thanks tho


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

posted the actual image for sciroccokid


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

SP Scirocco said:


> nice silver mk2... somewhat rare... welcome to the ugly duckling crew. :wave:
> 
> 
> oh maybe i should post a photo... top of page rules
> one of my Pooper


nice color change, what front lip is that


----------



## ROCCO 86 (Jul 6, 2011)

My 86 on centerlines. Ive had it about 2 months and am close to chasing out all the gremlins and issues that prevent dd.


----------



## 84'rocco8v (Apr 12, 2011)

*not much but I love it!*

sigh.. if I could just figure out how to get my pics to show only comes up as red "X"s. But here's the link anyways. http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h330/rocco8v/It's the Silver one. Grey one is my project  what do you guys think??


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*84'rocco8v* don't give up so easily 

put your Photobucket picture elements http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h330/rocco8v/rocco4.jpg in between


----------



## 84'rocco8v (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks there!:thumbup:But that's what I did and it just appeared as a little box with a little red X in the box.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

SP Scirocco said:


> nice silver mk2... somewhat rare...



^^^This here, I've always wondered this. I've come to learn some years/trim/options are a lil more rarer than others. I have a silver '84 w/ all blue interior & no sunroof. Is that an oddball setup or nay?


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*MINE*

NEED MORE WORK.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Yes micro that blue is a bit rare as the red and the brown... Almost all came with the black/ gray

Oh and the lip is a modified B3 passat lip.... But it's all busted up now


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

my babies


----------



## 16v_scirocco1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Nice vids*

Holy **** bro thats some sick driving!!!!! With my 16v you would have eaten that mustang. Just out of curiosity what did that 8v dyno at? Keep it up !! 

This post is towards Lars videos


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

e-clown said:


> _Modified by e-clown at 6:55 PM 11-8-2006_


 This. :thumbup:


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

Digital is MIA, so here are some film shots.  
Color is a bit off to say the least. 
Indiana Red is the actual color.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

greenenayr said:


> This. :thumbup:


 x2


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

16v_scirocco1 said:


> Holy **** bro thats some sick driving!!!!! With my 16v you would have eaten that mustang. Just out of curiosity what did that 8v dyno at? Keep it up !!
> 
> This post is towards Lars videos


 
:wave: Hi, thanks for the comment. :beer:

It never has done a dyno run, just a standard JH engine with 160 thousand miles on it, only equipped with a Pipercross air filter because i like the sound of an engine sucking air into itself. :laugh:
So i don't know if all of the 95 Horses (93,7 bhp) are still working with that mileage.
With a 16V it could have been a nice match, thats true. :thumbup:
The driver of the Mustang didn't know his way around the track I think, or maybe how to use the potential of the car, so it was possible for me to keep up close.

greets
Lars


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

Cleaned and parked, gotta figure out a good way to get the gunk from the side molding off, ideas?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

you buy nice american headlights from me, then lower it. done.


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

Lowering it hopefully tomorrow and i want a mk1 zender grill and e30 lights,MMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

SpahnDirge said:


> Digital is MIA, so here are some film shots.
> Color is a bit off to say the least.
> Indiana Red is the actual color.


 glad that cars in good hands if thats the one from washington I bought the heckblende off the po before he sold it to ya lol 

went for a drive with a few friends so 3 pics from that. The car behind me is a 41 nash my good friend (who is only 19) built himself


----------



## Scirocco 16V (Jul 2, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










long work day on the Scirocco, I LOVE this thing


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## xECKSx58 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

Add a littler character to this thread


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

:thumbup::laugh: 

been waiting for more of that thing. looks pretty b.a.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

woody16v said:


> :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> been waiting for more of that thing. looks pretty b.a.


 badest rocco iv seen. not the prettiest but the baddest


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Got a couple new ones


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Never saw a Nato spec Rocco before.....is it bullet-proof?????:laugh:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Rocco.loco said:


> Never saw a Nato spec Rocco before.....is it bullet-proof?????:laugh:


 from the looks of that oil pan i sure hope so. low is cool and all, but lack of oil is not


----------



## laniroos (Jul 18, 2011)

*My Rocco*


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Toffeerado said:


> Add a littler character to this thread


 nice! nicely executed build.


----------



## Holy Scirocco (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got her a couple of weeks ago, so haven't done much yet.


----------



## Abnormal (Sep 14, 2003)

:laugh: my ride :thumbup:


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Holy Scirocco said:


> Just got her a couple of weeks ago, so haven't done much yet.


Fuel cell, roll cage, & slicks :what::what::what:.....a lil ore on this please !


----------



## FireHippo (Nov 11, 2007)

Older pic









Updated pic


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)




----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

It's Like an E machine all business


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

v1.0










v1.1


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

vw_Dru said:


>


Those headlight covers are soo kool
Close up pics please


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Double silver snowflakes.


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

> Close up pics please


Thanks. I couldn't find anything of mine so picture courtesy of Chris16vRocco:









and I love snowflakes on an mk1 :thumbup:


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

i know they don't look like much, but i had to get find two 79's to be able to make one great example of what a scirocco can be. i am so excited for this project to start. it's been two years for me to find the parts and collect the two cars. i will post as progress begins (of course in my own thread).


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

anybody have spec on the engine?? Is that carbs or ITBs he has on on?? build thread??

I'm talking about the green rocco with the white valve cover on the 16v.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is a little rainy evening bump. I'm only through looking up to page 52 myself but I had to jump to the front to post


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

nice 77... bring it out to the California MD scirocco/VW campout

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5323760-August-20-and-21-Carbeque-Sciroccos-come-east!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Nice Pics!

Can I have some for making my new Scirocco-Lounge.com header? It´s my little Scirocco Forum and I searching for nice Scirocco Pics for new headers everytime. I see some real good cars & pics here....so please send me your Pics for several headers in future @ Scirocco-Lounge.com

Please send them to: Daywalker823 @ online.de (without the spacers in the adress)

*Thank you!* :thumbup:


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Washed the Roc and big brother.


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

All day long, it was sunny. Washed the car and this evening we have rain... sounds familiar?


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

and one of me and my pops


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Quite a bit has changed since I last posted in here. I'm hoping to get a nice photo shoot in sometime soon here, until then these will do.


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Some of my Mk1 from its first show after its revamp


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ Beautiful. I love the original red interiors. Is that your turbo exhaust exiting in front of the front wheel?


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

*VR6T*

[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Good weather is here... time for those sunset drives.


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

^Tidy:thumbup:^

Cheers guys.. Yes thats my exhaust poking out the bottom of the wing.. 3" turbo back with one silencer, not to loud either!!


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

^^^^^
NICE:thumbup:

the only thing killing it for me are the mirrors. otherwise


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

fixed big photo, sorry


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

sicrocc said:


> :thumbup:


MORE PLEASE! And whoo the hell's gotta reduce their pic! damn


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

^^ Wow - is that a custom body kit? Looks incredibly excellent. MORE :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Zender Kit

Z-400


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.bodykits.com/Zender/Body-Kits/Z400-Wide-Body-Kit-for-Scirocco/533294/

If you want one!!

The Z400 kit is and will always be a top notch kit it is, one of my favorites (when properly installed that is), !


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

i love how the deleted vents the infront of the wheel looks. very classy and makes the kit more subtle.. my screen saver now!


----------



## kevinetta (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

thanx for the kind words....heres some more:thumbup:


----------



## 16v2a2vr6 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Zizzaria (Aug 18, 2011)

Wheeew, not even a week in my posession!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

toy_vw said:


>


is this back on the road, with the completed 4x4 setup?


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes it is....and its still sick as ever!!Love it.(hi sergio):laugh:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

GEOFF get to bed LOL....also...its almost time for our annual picture taking...just saying


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> GEOFF get to bed LOL....also...its almost time for our annual picture taking...just saying


where are the final build pics on the awd?


----------



## Kamil_DG (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*in the final details!!!*


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*details!!!*

the bobykit is not ready yet but almost done!!! 







:thumbup:


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*i need more money to finish!!!*

































:banghead::thumbup:


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

*VR6T*


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

mrmomo said:


>


 Vr6t, damn, let the frame carnage begin!:thumbup:


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Vr6t, damn, let the frame carnage begin!:thumbup:


 Thanks she is a BEAST....lots of fun


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

sicrocc said:


> thanx for the kind words....heres some more:thumbup:


 Wow! That is some set up.How much HP to the wheels?:thumbup:


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

lalostonevw said:


> :banghead::thumbup:


 I know that feeling:thumbup:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

prom king said:


>


 Very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

mrmomo said:


> Thanks she is a BEAST....lots of fun


 any more detailed pics of it, engine etc, I have seen a few vr sciroccos but only in pics and never really god pics to show off the engine details.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

RoccoRacer said:


> what front spoinler is that?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice sticker. :laugh:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Lookin' good Ben :thumbup:


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)

hey we shot the **** for a while about roccos and that there wasnt any at waterfest. This car is gorgeous


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

ziggirocco said:


> what front spoinler is that?


 IIRC it's from a B3 VR6 Passat, just had to be molded to the more square corners of the scirocco.

I'm gonna have to put the euro headlights back on soon so I can drive in the dark again.


----------



## 53b16v scirocco (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 

my name is Alex and i come from Germany. 

This is my Scirocco 16v KR Bj.9,85. 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

Alex


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Alex! 
Welcome to the forum! 


:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

mrmomo said:


>


 Met this car and the owner at the show this picture was taken at. Car is absolutely sick (and the owner seemed like a cool guy, too.) 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^^^ for sale last i saw! awesome setup!


----------



## SirrRocco (Mar 28, 2010)

flippinvr said:


> ^^^^^ for sale last i saw! awesome setup!


 I wonder how much???


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

about 3 years ago saw it on Baltimore Craigslist....


----------



## 206danebmx (May 16, 2001)

From Scirocco


----------



## igibson27 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

is that an Audi front bumper? Interesting blend of body kits. :thumbup:


----------



## igibson27 (Aug 6, 2011)

It's actually off a Porsche 944. I can't really take credit for anything, I bought the car this way. Does anyone know Len from WI? I don't know if he's on here. 
I do have some subtle changes in mind.


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> any more detailed pics of it, engine etc, I have seen a few vr sciroccos but only in pics and never really god pics to show off the engine details.










98vr6 with a KENETIC STAGE 1...=BEAST why would you want more POWER? I love the look on those faces, you know the look, the BMW 330i OWNERS saying to them self what just happen:banghead: yes sir i love it.....


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

mrmomo said:


> I know that feeling:thumbup:


 oh what a feeling


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

prom king said:


>


 Nice wheel, how do I get a set?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

mrmomo said:


> Nice wheel, how do I get a set?


 You go here 

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> You go here
> 
> http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/


 Thanks, can you tell me the back space..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

probably all the info. you could ever want. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269084-offset-question


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

85roccoZ400 said:


> probably all the info. you could ever want.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5269084-offset-question


 Thanks for your help...:thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

mrmomo said:


> 98vr6 with a KENETIC STAGE 1...=BEAST why would you want more POWER? I love the look on those faces, you know the look, the BMW 330i OWNERS saying to them self what just happen:banghead: yes sir i love it.....


Thanks for the pics, looks awsome, cramped as hell though, what is the estimated hp on this? worried about ripping the front of the car off? lol!


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Thanks for the pics, looks awsome, cramped as hell though, what is the estimated hp on this? worried about ripping the front of the car off? lol!


Yes very cramped, the power steering reservoir is under the intake.. 280hp to the wheels


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

damn!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Friend over at shutter garage did a photoshoot and feature on my scirocco here's a few pics and a link to the full feature
http://shuttergarage.com/2011/09/a-second-chance/


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice!!!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome pics, really beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

greets
Lars






Meltkamp said:


> Friend over at shutter garage did a photoshoot and feature on my scirocco here's a few pics and a link to the full feature
> http://shuttergarage.com/2011/09/a-second-chance/


----------



## igibson27 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah this car is pretty BA, it's a real inspiration.


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

That build and the photo shoot are very original and unusual - big ups to you my friend :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Solicom (Jan 5, 2004)

A few of my euro 82, needs to get some paint flaws worked out, and then some interior work... it never ends but I have been enjoying the little bit of driving I have been doing in it.


----------



## VWVETERAN (Mar 2, 2009)

Solicom said:


> A few of my euro 82, needs to get some paint flaws worked out, and then some interior work... it never ends but I have been enjoying the little bit of driving I have been doing in it.


Looks great!!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Solicom said:


> A few of my euro 82, needs to get some paint flaws worked out, and then some interior work... it never ends but I have been enjoying the little bit of driving I have been doing in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

:beer: Always liked that car glad it got the love it needed. And you have pm


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)




----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

gorgeous.....my cars being painted white...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> gorgeous.....my cars being painted white...


when are we going to see the final result of your 4x4 conversion!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

ziggirocco said:


> when are we going to see the final result of your 4x4 conversion!



its up and running....I skipped alot of the build thread....other then that...very minimal wheel spin which is excelllent...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> its up and running....I skipped alot of the build thread....other then that...very minimal wheel spin which is excelllent...


glad to hear it runs good!, sad to hear you skipped the thread updates

post some pics of it finished when you can!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

its been finished since last weekend of may...ill up date my build thread with some more pics and videos soon

from tonight's drive...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> its been finished since last weekend of may...ill up date my build thread with some more pics and videos soon
> 
> from tonight's drive...
> 
> ...


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

classiccoupe said:


>



Any chance to see it in Beaulieu on Sunday 18th? :wave:

greets
Lars


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

quattro and gm v6


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

igibson27 said:


> It's actually off a Porsche 944. I can't really take credit for anything, I bought the car this way. Does anyone know Len from WI? I don't know if he's on here.
> I do have some subtle changes in mind.


Looks like it is afraid of hitting an oncoming object! :sly: :laugh:









But, jokes aside, I like it :thumbup:


----------



## luvaveedub (Jan 11, 2003)

Just picked this 87 with a 16v passat swap...sitting beside my 73 fastback


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*my babe *










not finished yet :/


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

SpahnDirge said:


> Looks like it is afraid of hitting an oncoming object! :sly: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this before on a car that was forsale awhile back, possibly the same car considering this mod isn't very common at all. I really like it, it's very subtle and inventive. Considered trying it myself, then realized there's too much other work of higher importance that needs done to the build :laugh::laugh::laugh:.


----------



## Deuce913 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

^ this is clean


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Solicom said:


> A few of my euro 82, needs to get some paint flaws worked out, and then some interior work... it never ends but I have been enjoying the little bit of driving I have been doing in it.


Hey man Glad to see you still have your amazing Rocco!!! I dont know if you remember but you came and checked out my 87 black 16v in NY quite a few years ago! I bought another about 4 years. Zero rust one owner 87 16v, black, Have all records right to the window sticker! Only paid $200! guy took apart the fuel system and couldnt figure it out again. Which is perfect for me bc its currently awaiting a 1.6TD. Never have enough time to work on her though. Some day! anyways hope all is well!


----------



## igibson27 (Aug 6, 2011)

microdub98 said:


> I've seen this before on a car that was forsale awhile back, possibly the same car considering this mod isn't very common at all. I really like it, it's very subtle and inventive. Considered trying it myself, then realized there's too much other work of higher importance that needs done to the build :laugh::laugh::laugh:.


Yeah It was on auto trader, I bought it this summer. My only complaint is I would like to shorten the front bumper but that will require re-sizing the spoiler (its cut down to line up with the wheel well as well as narrowed the to proper width). Maybe that would be a good intro to body work for me.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

In lieu of updating my own progress thread, here's a pic of mine as it sits right now:


----------



## gato77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, everybody this is my 16v


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, it isn't completely finished, I need thicker spacers all around, and I'm waiting on ball-joint extenders/tie-rod flip kit, as well as a few other things here and there, but this is close to a finished product:

























Critique me, what else can be improved upon? I'm probably polishing the raised areas on the intake/valve cover, and have some tidying up to do, but what details need attending???


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

^^^^Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

a few weeks ago 










my Scirocco is the silver one at street side of the driveway


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

you wouldnt happen to have a high res, desktop size version of that pic somewhere would you doug? 


that is an awesome pic:thumbup::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

woody16v said:


> you wouldnt happen to have a high res, desktop size version of that pic somewhere would you doug?
> 
> 
> that is an awesome pic:thumbup::thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:



Second.


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

Third, amazing shot.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

88sv said:


> Third, amazing shot.


I do have a little better rez of it, I don't know how to send it out?


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

71camaro said:


>


Looks awesome :thumbup: Looking forward to having another S/C Scirocco added to the mix. What size pulley are you running? I am also curious what you ended up doing for your intercooler, PM me with your reply if possible.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like its non-aftercooled...Possibly water meth? But awesome setup forsure 

some of today 



















and the new rollers


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> looks like its non-aftercooled...Possibly water meth? But awesome setup forsure
> 
> some of today
> 
> ...


 Gonna look cool, the ones you have now remind me of the old school buggy look. Are the wheels going to be in more than now? Or due to the syncro you cannot, will you do some sort or flair to civer the wheels? 

Around my area I would have been screwed by the cops the first time out with your set up. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Doug T said:


> I do have a little better rez of it, I don't know how to send it out?


 link or email? pm inbound:thumbup: or, it would be except: Doug T has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

@ziggy 

these will be flush with my fender lines, more so with the syncro setup as I wont need spacers/bigger lips in the rear. Ya Im careful where I drive with my car...I avoid the GTA unless with 5+cars...other then that, My record is awesome and Im not a douche when driving around, thats typically a good plus.I honestly didnt wanna rock BBS's because they are so played out...but...DAMN they look awesome.Will get ya some pics soon


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Doug, you can send me a hi-res copy of the foggy-road Scirocco pic that everybody likes, and I will host it in my Scirocco album on Photobucket. 

-Josh


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> @ziggy
> 
> these will be flush with my fender lines, more so with the syncro setup as I wont need spacers/bigger lips in the rear. Ya Im careful where I drive with my car...I avoid the GTA unless with 5+cars...other then that, My record is awesome and Im not a douche when driving around, thats typically a good plus.I honestly didnt wanna rock BBS's because they are so played out...but...DAMN they look awesome.Will get ya some pics soon


 All good!, The GMtlA is a real PITA when it comes to this stuff too, less crime = bored cops, so..... 

:thumbup::thumbup: cool for the upcoming pics! 

I agree about the BBS, but like a few other popular rims, they are played out for a reason, probably one of the best looks for the car. IMO as long as the width and offsets are spot on you cannot go wrong.


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

My friend did a shoot on my car the other day... It would be rude not to whore them:laugh:


----------



## Deuce913 (Sep 19, 2011)

thank you, it is for sale


----------



## Deuce913 (Sep 19, 2011)

located in toledo ohio area, i have alot invested into this car, feel free to contact if interested. i would kind of like to sell this, i am proud of it and it is a beautiful car but i am in need of a daily driver. don't want to ruin this show car condition scirocco by driving it everyday, i have a feeling that someone out there will fall in love with it


----------



## 16v_scirocco1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*rocco 9 years ago*


----------



## 16v_scirocco1 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd39/Megas_Dimitrios/AmanatidisTurkia.jpg 
http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd39/Megas_Dimitrios/scan0001.jpg


----------



## SciroccoOhio (Dec 10, 2010)

does anybody know where you can get that weapon choice shirt? :thumbup:


----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## SpahnDirge (Dec 6, 2010)

SciroccoOhio said:


> does anybody know where you can get that weapon choice shirt? :thumbup:


 here. 

Comes out to 21.45 pounds, or ~ 33 bucks. 
Shipped to US.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

:thumbup: I just liking SO much of what I'm seeing on this page! :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

SciroccoOhio said:


> does anybody know where you can get that weapon choice shirt? :thumbup:


 E-bay 
search: scirocco t-shirt:laugh:


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Cell phone pic, still no door handle or hood.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

2011 h2o pics


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

71camaro said:


> Cell phone pic, still no door handle or hood.


 looking badass!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## poomwah (Sep 29, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL scirocco. Not many of them around. I'm about an hour west of you, I hope that my scirocco looks HALF as good as yours some day. 
How much are you asking for it, I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

Photoshop


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

jrgrinder said:


>


 looking good!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

n2orocco said:


> Photoshop


 are these wheels going to be on your 16v at Bonelli?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

So wait another wheel change


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

California 16v said:


> are these wheels going to be on your 16v at Bonelli?


Was looking for some back up rollers, so maybe not.



85roccoZ400 said:


> So wait another wheel change


Not too sure, they would have to be some fantastic wheels, for me to get rid of my now rare hard to find 5x100 Oz Turbos. :laugh:


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

California 16v said:


> are these wheels going to be on your 16v at Bonelli?


I want these wheels, what are they?


----------



## Deadnight (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally, after some troubleshooting months. I´ve eliminated my acceleration hesitation problem... The problem was intermittent, and therefore really hard to locate... the culprit was the transfer pump... it only worked sometimes... the car drove fine with only the presure pump doing all the work, but everytime I gave it full throttle, it would hesitate (violently)... now it is completly gone and my:

KA-Jetronic-no fancy o2 sensor beast 1.8 8v JH engine roars! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

I am Bender, please insert girder...


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

88sv said:


> I want these wheels, what are they?


they appear to be TE37's in a very low offset (as seen on 350zs and the like)
they are also available in fwd-ish offsets- and are sick as hell:laugh:


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

jrgrinder said:


>


Damn Devon!


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

yah dog. i got power base recaros and momo wheel. idk how it happened.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

The only thing that saves this "paintjob" is that its NOT rust. PO added his "own personal touch"..yeah thanks..haha anyway, heres mine..


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

jaysonhadwick said:


> I am Bender, please insert girder...



This is GNAAAAAARly, I love it !!!!


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

microdub98 said:


> This is GNAAAAAARly, I love it !!!!


hahaha, thanks! I was kinda worried, the more I look at it the more I like it like this now.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

jaysonhadwick said:


> hahaha, thanks! I was kinda worried, the more I look at it the more I like it like this now.


Do you have it clearcoated over the bare metal ????


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

if jeremy got a facebook he could see all these things happening. jayson needs to lower it.... but for real. and put bomber graphics down the side. thats original right?


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

88sv said:


> I want these wheels, what are they?


They are Rota Grids.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

i like it very much, makes it special in an oldschool way of period correct "decals of the 80s" :laugh:

leave it like that and enjoy the spirit of "old times" 




Teighlor O' said:


> his "own personal touch"


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

OSLer said:


> i like it very much, makes it special in an oldschool way of period correct "decals of the 80s" :laugh:
> 
> leave it like that and enjoy the spirit of "old times"



Unfortunately that stripe isnt a decal. Its a very poorly, glittery painted stripe. The masking was terrible as well..... i was contemplating seeing if one of those MK1 ralley stripes would cover it...


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mine before Colraindub bought it. It's missing it's Zender front airdam, never reacquired that after it had it's last engine swap.










Wonder where it is today? He sold in in 07 I believe.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Teighlor O' said:


> Unfortunately that stripe isnt a decal. Its a very poorly, glittery painted stripe. The masking was terrible as well..... i was contemplating seeing if one of those MK1 ralley stripes would cover it...



Oh, did not know it is that bad, sorry. 
So cover it with something nice and period correct, good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

OSLer said:


> Oh, did not know it is that bad, sorry.
> So cover it with something nice and period correct, good luck. :thumbup:


I bet a local vinyl shop could cut something "period correct" to cover it. I was going to do this to one of my MK2s at some point. I like the look of those strips.


----------



## poomwah (Sep 29, 2011)

hey, I recognize that car. I was going to go check it out and probably buy it, but I had a problem with the bank and by the time I got that sorted out there was "someone coming to look at it tonight".
congrats on the scirocco


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

sleep tight old friend...until next time


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

I picked this up a week ago and been working on it everyday since then. Got it all back together today and took it to a local GTG. I've always liked Sciroccos from a far but the more I mess with it the more I'm diggin it.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

rcortez13 said:


> I picked this up a week ago and been working on it everyday since then. Got it all back together today and took it to a local GTG. I've always liked Sciroccos from a far but the more I mess with it the more I'm diggin it.



this car looks alot like one I have seen on here before. If it is the one I am thinking it is a gem! Good luck with it!


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> this car looks alot like one I have seen on here before. If it is the one I am thinking it is a gem! Good luck with it!


I'm sure it is. I picked it up from a friend that got it here on Vortex. Cubic Zirconias are considered gems! Visually it's awesome, mechanically it needs work.


----------



## znipzzi (Oct 17, 2011)

*Scirocco classics Denmark*


----------



## znipzzi (Oct 17, 2011)

*My '88 Scirocco GT*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the Video :thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*znipzzi* thanks for the video 










:thumbup:


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

*wheel test fit*


----------



## Adams77 (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

California 16v said:


> *znipzzi* thanks for the video
> :thumbup:


x2


----------



## Angrygilmore (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Das Mike. (Aug 14, 2011)

VWsEatRice said:


>


:thumbup: Size/specs please


----------



## jfish487 (Apr 19, 2004)

znipzzi said:


>


curious, what roof rack do you have there?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

this thread always cheers me up


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

scirvw16vleo1 said:


>


more details on this one please! Like the front lip and where are the headrests from? sweet rocco!:thumbup:


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Das Mike. said:


> :thumbup: Size/specs please


15x7 et+20mm w/20mm spacers

no spacers below


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

some nice white rocc's...


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*headrests*



scirvw16vleo1 said:


>


Knowing what seats will be useful..

Audi 5000 s had those type 

Recaro as well as other aftermarket seats had some similar..

Yup.. would like to see how else the interior is set up


----------



## Deadnight (Jun 27, 2011)

Scirocco classic DENMARK?! sweet! 
My car wants in!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

from the Scirocco Register










UK


----------



## jaysonhadwick (Jan 26, 2009)

microdub98 said:


> Do you have it clearcoated over the bare metal ????



Not yet, trying to find a clear that will last also I want to level out the swirls a bit. Devon it was lower, I had to raise it due to my new neighborhood with HUGE DIPS AND POTHOLES!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

love the outlines:heart:


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

jaysonhadwick said:


> Not yet, trying to find a clear that will last also I want to level out the swirls a bit. Devon it was lower, I had to raise it due to my new neighborhood with HUGE DIPS AND POTHOLES!


yea. idk how the roads are out there but they're not to nice here most places. keeping it gnar as always.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

LubsDaDubs said:


> love the outlines:heart:


x2!!!


----------



## Laaciic (Oct 18, 2011)

*my GTX*

Hello everybody! This is my first rocco, 84' GTX couple years ago by another owner with 2.0 16VT




















2 years ago










I bought it at this summer 



















RUST IS LIGHTER THAN CARBON!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

:facepalm: go get your money back dude














:facepalm:


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Looked damn good in person :thumbup:


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

vw_Dru said:


>


 haven't seen this around town :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

goodbye sweet summer sun, with winter around the corner I will not have any chances for pics like this.


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

Went to the store and saw a lonely acura ... so figured I would give him some company.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

car looks awesome Ziggy...:thumbup::beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks! Hopefully this winter i can get some real work done on it!


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

red16vdub said:


> haven't seen this around town :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks. Doesn't get out as much as I would like. Hopefully that will change. Your red 16v looked great btw.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

*The New Lights*


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Juice87 said:


>


Looks great, I really like the duckbill too :thumbup:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

microdub98 said:


> Looks great, I really like the duckbill too :thumbup:


Thanks, its a chopped up rear spoiler mounted on the front.

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Juice87 said:


> Thanks, its a chopped up rear spoiler mounted on the front.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh::laugh: that makes it 10x better now IMO :thumbup:

+5 points for ingenuity


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Laaciic said:


> Hello everybody! This is my first rocco, 84' GTX couple years ago by another owner with 2.0 16VT


So what's the idea behind the front fender design?


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*cooling*



16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> So what's the idea behind the front fender design?


cooling to the brakes?

ram air or engine bay cooling?

both?

and the hood duct info as well please.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

vnichw said:


> cooling to the brakes?
> 
> ram air or engine bay cooling?
> 
> ...


Cooling is always a plus but I think the idea of a front spoiler "Duck Bill" or "Splitter" is down force. I don't think you need that much down force on a non track car but for me, it covered the small dent and looks cool in my opinion. Classy not trashy, that is the key. Don't go overboard.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Juice87 said:


> Cooling is always a plus but I think the idea of a front spoiler "Duck Bill" or "Splitter" is down force. I don't think you need that much down force on a non track car but for me, it covered the small dent and looks cool in my opinion. Classy not trashy, that is the key. Don't go overboard.


He was talking about the fenders on the other car, not the duck bill on yours.

Your duck bill is real cool though! :wave:


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Think we are talking about*



Juice87 said:


> Cooling is always a plus but I think the idea of a front spoiler "Duck Bill" or "Splitter" is down force. I don't think you need that much down force on a non track car but for me, it covered the small dent and looks cool in my opinion. Classy not trashy, that is the key. Don't go overboard.


the grey Scirocco in the most recent pic..
Notice the fronts of the fenders have ductlike orifices and a reversed scoop on the hood


You sure you are not from Bolingbrook?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Did some work yay! Shes got lows and chrome


----------



## Laaciic (Oct 18, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Laaciic (Oct 18, 2011)

vnichw said:


> cooling to the brakes?
> 
> ram air or engine bay cooling?
> 
> ...


Front fender was made for overall appearance not for cooling brakes or something else, i was planning to do the same with back fenders. 

but now i'm thinkin about put on it stock fenders, hood. You can got that parts if you want. 

Hood was made for cooling intake manifold. Engine was 2.0 16V with turbo and it was made with own his hands.  


I have big plans with this rusty! 

Now that engine is in another scirocco. 

This->>>


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Sveiks*



Laaciic said:


> Front fender was made for overall appearance not for cooling brakes or something else, i was planning to do the same with back fenders.
> 
> but now i'm thinkin about put on it stock fenders, hood. You can got that parts if you want.
> 
> ...



Why do you have to waste this fellow Latvians time with pictures of something that does not work ?

We used to have a saying Stock(looking) is ****... loose translation - keep everyone guessing


What they only have Sciroccos in Latvia?


Lets see some pictures of the BBB Latvian women my father and his friends always told me about..


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Jacob Matthew said:


> He was talking about the fenders on the other car, not the duck bill on yours.
> 
> Your duck bill is real cool though! :wave:


Feel like a noob:facepalm: I didn't even see those. Thanks for not tearing me apart.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

vnichw said:


> the grey Scirocco in the most recent pic..
> Notice the fronts of the fenders have ductlike orifices and a reversed scoop on the hood
> 
> 
> You sure you are not from Bolingbrook?


I do now:facepalm: I am pretty sure I am not in Bolingbrook but pretty close. ?Por Que?


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Because*



Juice87 said:


> I do now:facepalm: I am pretty sure I am not in Bolingbrook but pretty close. ?Por Que?


BACK in the day Bolingbrook used to be a real little town and people only knew of it because of the short lived indoor amusement park called Old Chicago. 

Just giving you some grief..

I also remember when 355 just opened and you could get from Army Trail to 55 in 15 minutes . Now you spend atleast half of that time at the toll booths


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

I see, I just moved in bout 2 years ago wit the wife which is about the time I got the roc. 

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nice Scirocco*



Juice87 said:


> I see, I just moved in bout 2 years ago wit the wife which is about the time I got the roc.
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


Buy the roc local.. Looks like it has not seen any winters


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

vnichw said:


> Buy the roc local.. Looks like it has not seen any winters


Sort of local. The guy I bought it from is a painter and tells me he regrets selling it to me everythime he sees me.

Here is the before...

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6057/6308846013_254dba84c7.jpg

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6041/6308843635_c1e2fbb9df_z.jpg

and the after(Right before I got it so pre my mods)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6093/6309367566_c03421e909.jpg


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Juice87 said:


> Sort of local. The guy I bought it from is a painter and tells me he regrets selling it to me everythime he sees me.
> 
> Here is the before...
> 
> ...


You bought Hexagones car?


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

prom king said:


> You bought Hexagones car?


Why yes I did. Glad you know it.


----------



## znipzzi (Oct 17, 2011)

jfish487 said:


> curious, what roof rack do you have there?


Yep. I think the roof rack is from an old Hyundai Pony. I got them free, fits perfect..


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

wayyyyyy too much chit chat not enough pics. ya gotta include a pic.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Meltkamp said:


> Did some work yay! Shes got lows and chrome


Really Dig the new look:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

The Rieger GTO from a friend of mine...


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

Meltkamp, love the stand off hood stylee!:thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks you guys. Been a long week fighting with it haha. Now its car show time this weekend :laugh:
Nice being 60's in october haha Starting to like texas

Ill have better pics up monday hopefully


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

vw_Dru said:


> Thanks. Doesn't get out as much as I would like. Hopefully that will change. Your red 16v looked great btw.


 thanxs :wave:


----------



## scrapperking (Jun 24, 2010)

*wires*

















not sure if the owner is on here,but if he is, nice wires


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

Meltkamp said:


> Thanks you guys. Been a long week fighting with it haha. Now its car show time this weekend :laugh:
> Nice being 60's in october haha Starting to like texas
> 
> Ill have better pics up monday hopefully


Thats funny my kids hate being at Dyess. Liked it better here in New England. You guys had way too brutal of a summer. Over a 100 for what 82 days?

I flew into there a few times this year and got off the jet and thought I was in Saudi.


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

The little red rocket.


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

yea its not too bad here just hot during the summer

heres some pics from today. Won the low car limbo woo!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Meltkamp said:


>



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

diggin the jetta too. nicely done all around


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

:wave:
greets
Lars


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

More pics from the weekend


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

Meltkamp said:


> More pics from the weekend



I love the new found lowness :heart: 

It such an aggressive looking mk1.. well done sir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm curious as to what the highest point on your car is... in inches!

:wave:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

vwinston thanks appreciate it.
I think its under 46in or something like that


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Meltkamp said:


> Thanks you guys. Been a long week fighting with it haha. Now its car show time this weekend :laugh:
> Nice being 60's in october haha Starting to like texas
> 
> Ill have better pics up monday hopefully


Your car is looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Just had my friend send me these.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My sister took this picture - I think it's awesome


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

it is, looks fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## poomwah (Sep 29, 2011)

TheTimob said:


> My sister took this picture - I think it's awesome


 Nobody ever follows up on anything, don't leave us hanging.... did you talk her down or did she jump?


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

saddest6day66 said:


>


I caught a glimpse of this in the background of one of the pics on MattRads S1 build, the wheels intrigued me. What are they ??? What happened to the RF's(they looked the part) ???


----------



## janacab (Oct 30, 2011)

*none*


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

kool wheels :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

microdub98 said:


> I caught a glimpse of this in the background of one of the pics on MattRads S1 build, the wheels intrigued me. What are they ??? What happened to the RF's(they looked the part) ???


Makes sense since he is building his car in my driveway 

Vestatech wheels, I sold the RF's.. I have wheel A.D.D. for sure. :thumbup:

and to follow the rules:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

From today at the Grand Canyon


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

VWsEatRice said:


> wayyyyyy too much chit chat not enough pics. ya gotta include a pic.


Think this might be one of my all time favorites!:thumbup: Very clean. 

P.S. Probably pointless to ask but... Anybody have any idea where I could find; Clear Corners, Wide Grille, or most desired of all... THE EYEBROW?????


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)

We are almost twins..


----------



## szabi (Mar 12, 2005)

*here's mine from Seattle, 16v supercharged, forged, megasquirt.........*


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

That looks just like mine,and supercharged too!!Engine and interior pix please!


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

There's some great looking cars popping up thus far. Hope mine makes the grade when it's pic worthy .


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Juice87 said:


> Think this might be one of my all time favorites!:thumbup: Very clean.
> 
> P.S. Probably pointless to ask but... Anybody have any idea where I could find; Clear Corners, Wide Grille, or most desired of all... THE EYEBROW?????


thanks:thumbup:

unfortunately that car is gone. the car had some damage that i didn't want to deal with.
i traded my clear corners for ambers, the grill is made from 2 grills, and ABD still sells the spoiler http://abdracingwerks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ADIAR&Product_Code=10.085 although its a rough fiberglass piece that needs finish work.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

n2orocco said:


> We are almost twins..


you 1st scirocco was an inspiration for mine. I still might paint my black car white.


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are some pics of my 85`scirocco white cat GTI !


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Ne feine Katze hast Du da! :thumbup:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

that white cat is soooo clean... love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

and non scirocco content but


----------



## VWM4YH3M (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't have a Rocco but subscribed


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

VWsEatRice said:


> thanks:thumbup:
> 
> unfortunately that car is gone. the car had some damage that i didn't want to deal with.
> i traded my clear corners for ambers, the grill is made from 2 grills, and ABD still sells the spoiler http://abdracingwerks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ADIAR&Product_Code=10.085 although its a rough fiberglass piece that needs finish work.


THANKS! You are the only person outside of Germany that could tell me where to find one, finished or not. Thanks again.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Juice87 said:


> THANKS! You are the only person outside of Germany that could tell me where to find one, finished or not. Thanks again.


BOUGHT! Pics to come...


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

rugera said:


> Here are some pics of my 85`scirocco white cat GTI !



Where are yer tires?????


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)

szabi said:


> :d


what bodykit is this please???????????


----------



## maurice.walsh (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

maurice.walsh said:


> what bodykit is this please???????????


Looks like Zender Z-400.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*










just for you hal. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Lmfao! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

maurice.walsh said:


> what bodykit is this please???????????


It´s a Zender Z 400. Front design is nothing to my taste.:thumbdown:
But the Bodykit is nice! :thumbup:

@ maurice.walsh: Really nice Rieger GTO....:thumbup: I have one too. But not finished at the moment...:thumbup:


----------



## old_tymer (Dec 13, 2011)

*my 82*

I'm the original owner however a friend of mine has owned it for the past seven years. I bought it back this past Sunday.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

clean.


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

what kind of air damn is on that gold roc, bbs?


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

looks like a zender airdam


----------



## DubbinMkII (Jul 8, 2002)

Sold these wheels. Working on something different over the winter.


----------



## ZbiF (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^I have a bunch of pics of that orange one, charlie and it appears to be dan in the passenger seat, good guys. :thumbup:


----------



## hksir (Jan 25, 2002)

Here's mine:


----------



## barspinsteve (Jun 24, 2006)

Photos I took on my phone before winter nap. Also while people took pics for a feature on a local forum


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Punisher´s back from the painter today!!! :thumbup:



Full build story on: www.Scirocco-Lounge.com ---> Umbauberichte "Paralellprojekt Punisher"


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ looking good!


----------



## MilesFromTheMidwest (Sep 10, 2011)

I wish I woulda put the center caps on before I took the picture but oh well.


----------



## boostedrocco83 (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

nicely done! /\

BTW post 1000! yeay! :snowcool:


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

*82 Cosmos Metallic*


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

^^^ i want your seats & dash !!!!


----------



## stressman (Jul 9, 2011)

Sitting home, got cold... drinking tea in enormous quantities


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bought my car, my first car, Mar. 23 this past year. Thats approaching 1 yr. of Scirocco ownership pretty quick. It has come to my attention ive never properlly introduced myself, or SUZIE for that matter. So with that being said, hello everyone my name is Anthony, im 20 yrs old, and this is SUZIE my 1985 Sciroccoooooo!


----------



## 16v_scirocco1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Latest pics from last week*


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice body kit....looks good in red!!!...eh!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Rocco.loco said:


> Nice body kit....looks good in red!!!...eh!


Jesus, two people in NS with Sciroccos. Any good shows or gatherings over there this summer? I haven't been there since I was a little kid.


----------



## 16v_scirocco1 (Sep 29, 2005)

That orange mk1 is simply gorgeous !!! No there is not many left in Nova Scotia and the one that are left are pretty rough. I do think there are more than two .... i have seen 4 others but like i said rough shape . Where are you located rocco loco?


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Google "CustomObsessions.com" They sponsor a small but great VW show outside Moncton, generally father's day saturday each year.
BTW just added a '87 16v to my collection........getting the collecting bug from Punchbug and the Montreal crowd...:screwy:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

redrocco1 said:


> Bought my car, my first car, Mar. 23 this past year. Thats approaching 1 yr. of Scirocco ownership pretty quick. It has come to my attention ive never properlly introduced myself, or SUZIE for that matter. So with that being said, hello everyone my name is Anthony, im 20 yrs old, and this is SUZIE my 1985 Sciroccoooooo!


I think this car may have been featured in the late '80s in a vw magazine, I think the owner at the time was an armenian guy, the interior looks very familiar, as well as all the red painted parts. If I am right then the motor has alot of red painted accents aswell.


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

ziggirocco said:


> I think this car may have been featured in the late '80s in a vw magazine, I think the owner at the time was an armenian guy, the interior looks very familiar, as well as all the red painted parts. If I am right then the motor has alot of red painted accents aswell.
> 
> 
> Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


That just came to light in the chit-chat thread earlier today. :thumbup:


----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

ive never been able to figure out the story with my 'Roc since ive owned it. it has so much nuespeed stuff/ stickers still on it that i thought someone just simply plastered stickers all over it. since this article has brought to light my cars history, im trying to figure out what route to take to trying to get it back somewhat close to what it was back in '93.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Her is the Roccoman in 2001 








in 2011 and a few dollars more




























Some pictures,maybe i have posted them before,
What to do in cold winterdays..Bring some inspiration to move on with the project


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


>


Wow


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

garasja said:


> Her is the Roccoman in 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn! That is sick. Sweet man


----------



## sutton83k (May 31, 2007)

HEY whats wrong with cressidas????? i had an mx63. I loved it


----------



## sutton83k (May 31, 2007)




----------



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

i was rear-ended by an '88 cressida with a stupid kid who thought he was on the formula drift circuit. dropped my bumper in the driveway and cold-set/ tweaked back in shape with a 6ft concrete wrecking bar then i made that sticker


----------



## CraigYoung (Jun 25, 2005)

boostedrocco83 said:


>


Nice turbo parts!:thumbup:


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## old_tymer (Dec 13, 2011)

nateF said:


> what kind of air damn is on that gold roc, bbs?


Zender.


----------



## finfox (Jun 16, 2011)

:sly:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

finfox said:


> :sly:


 Sweet car!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

finfox said:


> :sly:


 Would like to see a pic from the front. That bumper looks really tucked:thumbup:


----------



## finfox (Jun 16, 2011)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Would like to see a pic from the front. That bumper looks really tucked:thumbup:


 That bumper is not original. I think that they from Audi 80 b2, and Turn light and fenders, and engine  I want to change them to original.


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

*Scirocco G60*

Waiting for the Summer... 

 

...at the moment in wintersleep.


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

scostfiesland. that is soooo clean. I love it.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

took me some time, but went through 122 pages for some inspiration for my new to me scirocco and this has to be my #1 inspiration








no body kit, no spoiler, euro bumpers, and single euro headlight set up

heres my rocco

















































have auro lights and quantum grill coming in the mail going to scavenge junk yards to find another hatch


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

Got a little snow on it


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

stemiched89 said:


> took me some time, but went through 122 pages for some inspiration for my new to me scirocco and this has to be my #1 inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's also my #1 inspiration for my rocco. I love it so much, I got his wheels  Also the grill is a modified Mk2 single round badgeless, but a quantum grill can also work, but won't have as many slats and will have a badge. :thumbup:


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

upoo2 said:


> That's also my #1 inspiration for my rocco. I love it so much, I got his wheels  Also the grill is a modified Mk2 single round badgeless, but a quantum grill can also work, but won't have as many slats and will have a badge. :thumbup:


yea its not my 100% vision, but its very good inspiration, i believe i like the quantum grill better. would like something like the quantum grill badgless


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

Took Pepper out for a drive this morning, here are a couple pics I took of her while I was out:snowcool:


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*Temiched89*

Going to scavenge junk yards to find anouther hatch. WOW GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

egisjohn said:


> Going to scavenge junk yards to find anouther hatch. WOW GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!


What's that to mean? Bigger junk yards I've always seemed to come accross 1 scirocco


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

stemiched89 said:


> What's that to mean? Bigger junk yards I've always seemed to come accross 1 scirocco


In most of the country/world, it's pretty rare to see a Scirocco anywhere, much less a junkyard.


----------



## egisjohn (Oct 9, 2010)

*stemiched89*

he wants a non spoiler (wiper?) hatch. go get that at your junk yard!


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

Chris16vRocco said:


> In most of the country/world, it's pretty rare to see a Scirocco anywhere, much less a junkyard.



x2... but on the other hand there are a couple pretty epic yards in pa.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

egisjohn said:


> he wants a non spoiler (wiper?) hatch. go get that at your junk yard!


I'm not neccisarilly looking for a non spoiler hatch, just any other hatch I can take the spoiler off of and fill the holes.on in my garage while the other one stays on.

Thanks for the warm welcome into the scirocco world douche bags


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

stemiched89 said:


> I'm not neccisarilly looking for a non spoiler hatch, just any other hatch I can take the spoiler off of and fill the holes.on in my garage while the other one stays on.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome into the scirocco world douche bags


There are a few types of hatches that came on these cars. They are referring to the rare wiperless glass that is on the hatch posted above. Meaning, it would be an incredible find if one showed up in a yard. However, you can shave the spoiler on any of them. 

happy modding.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

mr lee said:


> They are referring to the rare wiperless glass that is on the hatch posted above. Meaning, it would be an incredible find if one showed up in a yard.


I found my wiperless/small-winged hatch in a junkyard, and you're right, it was pretty damn incredible!


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

a bunch of pics of my sexy rocco. its been stored since 1997, so its a ****ing mk1 time machine.


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

how do you make it so u can see the posted photos in the thread


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871999911/in/photostream


----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## 8081mk1rocco (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

GHOST 16V said:


> Got a little snow on it


Me too...








this was yesterday:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

ionutiasi said:


> Me too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope all is well in your area of the world. You guys have been getting POUNDED with the snow and cold from what I've read.


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

well, it's been snowing generously but hopefully spring is getting closer. looking forward to doing this:


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

engine: 9A block, ABF cams, chopped intake manifold, KR's- K-Jetronic, ABF's exhaust manifold, 55mm catless exhaust OEM look...
gearbox: 2Y, bolt kit, 0.80 5th gear, USRT shure shift kit, DIY short shift kit, lightened flywheel, sachs clutch kit... 
wheels/tires: O.Z. Superleggera 7x15''/Hankook V12 195/50R15, and OEM+ Polished 14'' Silverstone aka. ''teardrops''/185/60R14


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

LamaMk1 said:


> engine: 9A block, ABF cams, chopped intake manifold, KR's- K-Jetronic, ABF's exhaust manifold, 55mm catless exhaust OEM look...
> gearbox: 2Y, bolt kit, 0.80 5th gear, USRT shure shift kit, DIY short shift kit, lightened flywheel, sachs clutch kit...
> wheels/tires: O.Z. Superleggera 7x15''/Hankook V12 195/50R15, and OEM+ Polished 14'' Silverstone aka. ''teardrops''/185/60R14


i like the projector headlamps they look sick! hows the idle with the abf cams? (thinking about buying abf clones for my '88)


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

LamaMk1 said:


> engine: 9A block, ABF cams, chopped intake manifold, KR's- K-Jetronic, ABF's exhaust manifold, 55mm catless exhaust OEM look...
> gearbox: 2Y, bolt kit, 0.80 5th gear, USRT shure shift kit, DIY short shift kit, lightened flywheel, sachs clutch kit...
> wheels/tires: O.Z. Superleggera 7x15''/Hankook V12 195/50R15, and OEM+ Polished 14'' Silverstone aka. ''teardrops''/185/60R14



nice but why the chopped intake mani?


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

GHOST 16V said:


> i like the projector headlamps they look sick! hows the idle with the abf cams? (thinking about buying abf clones for my '88)


yea those projector headlights are great thing love it with HID 
what to say about abf cams.. car pulls about the same from 2k rpm to the redline, idle is just normal 850-900rpm, mine works little fuzzy on the idle because of k-jetronic and little air leaks but on WOT runs like a dog with sausage in its mouth 
I would definately recommend ABF cams to any 16v.



ziggirocco said:


> nice but why the chopped intake mani?


it's chopped because of top end power, original intake manifold doesn't resonate on higher rpm, and your power goes down after 6000rpm, with this chopped intake you get that little extra power till 7200rpm but you lost some of peak torque around 4000rpm 
i got somewhere picture of measured power on rolling road...


Cheers,
Mario


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

started tearing her down today for paint


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

michaelnahodil said:


> started tearing her down today for paint


Nice!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## Jonys (Mar 8, 2010)

SCOstfriesland said:


> Waiting for the Summer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...at the moment in wintersleep.



Sweet Jesus.... thats nice...

What color is it?

I bought a month ago, 87 16V, are on the way a pair of webers 45, euro front and bbs rs.










I have plans to change the color to black, gray, or dark green ..

Greetings.


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

*Color*

Thanks, the Color is High Voltage Pearl 
Less sun it looks like black and with more sun or light it is going to a purple.

Ritchie


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

At shop awaiting new clutch a few days ago.


----------



## jslagg (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great!!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mcA896 (Mar 28, 2012)

Just finished reassembling after new paint this weekend. '84 mk2 8V.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

LamaMk1 said:


> engine: 9A block, ABF cams, chopped intake manifold, KR's- K-Jetronic, ABF's exhaust manifold, 55mm catless exhaust OEM look...
> gearbox: 2Y, bolt kit, 0.80 5th gear, USRT shure shift kit, DIY short shift kit, lightened flywheel, sachs clutch kit...
> wheels/tires: O.Z. Superleggera 7x15''/Hankook V12 195/50R15, and OEM+ Polished 14'' Silverstone aka. ''teardrops''/185/60R14


Nice refreshing look :thumbup::thumbup:

scIROCco RAZR


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

mr lee said:


>


doing it.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

8716vrocco said:


>


Love this!


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

in process....

















:thumbup::heart:


----------



## crisisred (Mar 21, 2009)

when i bought it










currently









new engine shortly


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bad Cell pick I took today, bought this not running, it is now running and driveable. Drove it to SOWO last year. I plan a full restore but not until my MK1 Jetta Coupe and Caddy are completed. I drive this one pretty regular and hope to be rid of these wheels by SOWO this year!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

mcA896 said:


> Just finished reassembling after new paint this weekend. '84 mk2 8V.


I just have to say - your car looks GREAT! I really like the black areas on the lower panels. non-kit mk2s are awesome!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Some of mine from today:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Added some oldschool mudflaps


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

saddest6day66 said:


> Added some oldschool mudflaps


Those look classy. Like the cover of a fashion magazine.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

TheTimob said:


> Those look classy. Like the cover of a fashion magazine.


Thanks duder, been giving the old girl some love here and there the past few weeks. I miss driving her! :thumbup:


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Loving the pendant on the wall next to the garage door. :laugh:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

finally taxed and registered


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

root beer said:


>


kinda looks like mine at the moment. :thumbup::laugh:

(cracked turn signal on the other side.)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

New lens... Learning how to use it. It's a 50mm F1.4 prime lens. Pretty neat if you like depth of field. 









Also, it can see in the dark! (taken with our parking lot lights turned off)


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Thought you all might like this. I did so I bought it.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

OSLer said:


> finally taxed and registered


 :what: I know that car!  I drove it in the UK. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Changed wheels for SOWO.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Engine in... 









By daywalker823 at 2012-04-06


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

:thumbup: Very clean looking, like it came that way. Good job.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Doug T said:


> :what: I know that car!  I drove it in the UK. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 


Yeah, Eric told me, you had some fun with it. Saw it once on Roadstar in Boekel 2006 or 2007 and couldn't resist when Eric put in on sale.
Had some trouble to find some tolerant inspector at our TÜV authority to get it street legal, because the Storm model was never meant for the german market. Got it solved with some help from a guy of the german motorsport scene and a nice co-worker from Volkswagen AutoMuseum Germany.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Painted it. Got rid of the awful glittery blue stripe down the side......


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I took this kinda crappy picture with a 50mm F1.8 Nikon Series E lens made in 1985.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

TheTimob said:


> I just have to say - your car looks GREAT! I really like the black areas on the lower panels.


 Yeah! The black is a nice touch. Never would have thought that would look good, but it does. :thumbup:


----------



## VW Youngn (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

My very original '83 

:heart:


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

OSLer said:


> finally taxed and registered


Geile Karre! :laugh:

Too see in Boekel?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Hipstamatic is fun


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## Andrew MKII (Apr 12, 2012)

*New member post:*

how do I post pictures here??? I want to be a part of the group


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Andrew MKII said:


> how do I post pictures here??? I want to be a part of the group


Save a pic to photobucket.com, then, copy and paste the image code, it'll begin and end with










































Twin screw and redoing the bay, as well as some other goodies are coming this summer :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew MKII (Apr 12, 2012)

*New member post:*

Here's my baby  What do you think?


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Pretty clean, what wheels?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

looks like 16 Borbet type C's 


... looks good just need to lower it :thumbup:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

SCOstfriesland said:


> Geile Karre! :laugh:
> 
> Too see in Boekel?


maybe, if the weather is good we'll bring the Hornstein :wave:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

71camaro said:


> Save a pic to photobucket.com, then, copy and paste the image code, it'll begin and end with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Andrew MKII (Apr 12, 2012)

*here's another*


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Info in my sig 









Painted the engine a week or two ago 
















:wave:

So glad I have a mk1 sorry guys my first rocco was a 8v/3a jh 86 and there is no comparison to a mk1 with more power and structural reinforcement 

This car almost went to the junk yard by a drunk driving previous owners accident & cover up of the of his ****ty blown out stick weld failure with foam and house paint

The badly cracked unibody That me and friend welded up in December vvvv. 
I beat the piss out of it driving hard on purpose to see where it would crack and weld it up more & for fun and reliability Then painted over in many layers 

Not pretty but functional because no welds were ground down for strength, and after 6 months its is holding up pretty awesome 









The crack went around the strut tower into the fender then into the firewall and up into the rain tray
I am in the making of a Eurosport style race subframe stress bar 4

:snowcool:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

she needs a wash and wax anyone interested 

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## sniper256 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, some pictures of my rocco.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

needs a lot of work, but it's getting better!!


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

SP Scirocco said:


> looks like 16 Borbet type C's
> 
> 
> ... looks good just need to lower it :thumbup:


Actually MB Motoring wheels, not sure of the model name though. A little thinner than the Borbet's. Had a set on my car for years and loved them.


----------



## jslagg (Feb 17, 2012)

*1981 s*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Love the Zender kit. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

red16vdub said:


> she needs a wash and wax anyone interested
> 
> sent from rocco 4G


I'll take it off your hands for a wash and a wax!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

She's really picky wit strangers lol 

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My rear window looks really funny when you look at it through a circular polorizer!


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Fill them hatch holes. :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

@ *VW Youngn* Where in CT?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

red16vdub said:


> She's really picky wit strangers lol
> 
> sent from rocco 4G


 Ya....sciroccos tend to be!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

ziggirocco said:


> Ya....sciroccos tend to be!


 Yeah, sort of like a faithful dog. Or one with rabies....not sure which.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

garage find


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

furious GTi said:


> garage find


 Wish I found that garage!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

ziggirocco said:


> Wish I found that garage!


 One rocco is enough for you lol 

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

red16vdub said:


> One rocco is enough for you lol
> 
> sent from rocco 4G


 Damn you reality check!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Can I hawc my car in here? 



























If not here are some other cars. 











































































































































































I was curious to see what a Mk1 would look like with Single rounds. I actually think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Can I hawc my car in here?


 :sly: 

Only if it chirps third.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> :sly:
> 
> Only if it chirps third.


 I know it at least chirps second. Haven't tried third but it's no peruvian supercar.


----------



## anotherslammeddub (Nov 22, 2007)

This is my 1983 CL model, 1457cc JB code with a 4T code 020. 54000 miles, still on the original carb and clutch! she runs and drives like a dream, autochoke works correctly, unmarked interior, I :heart: my Rocco 










I'm trying to decide wether to keep the engine, or use a Kjet fuelled EG or a DCOE fuelled ABF..any suggestions? I will NOT be using 1.8T, VR6, G60, or other 'modern' engine - if I swap the motor it still needs to be kind of period correct and look at home in the engine bay - in my opinion an old/original/retro car needs an engine to suit  


*EDIT* for page ownage


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Really nice car, looks very good. :thumbup: Any pics of the interior?
What about a Weber fueled GTI-engine, 1.6 EG to be period correct? :laugh:
Good thing is you don't have to change anything in the electric department.


----------



## anotherslammeddub (Nov 22, 2007)

I've thought about an EG weber and it IS very tempting, but the idea of those float chambers so close above the exhaust worries me. A friends manilla green Mk1 Golf went up in flames the same day he fitted DCOEs to his EG.. kinda puts me off the idea a little bit but then plenty of people have carb'd counterflows without any issues..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I know it at least chirps second. Haven't tried third but it's no peruvian supercar.


 :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## slickness_44 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## R-P (Mar 12, 2009)

Look like you are missing a piece of wheel...


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Some old pictures I had just sitting on the hard drive. 












































:wave:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Couldn't resist the photo op


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wanna finish you  










Quit being an hour away from me!


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

*Been a while...*

Here she is... 





































:beer:


----------



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

Moat of the aeronautics


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

canexrabbit said:


> Moat of the aeronautics


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

greenenayr said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really want some RML's. Good looking car. :thumbup:


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I really want some RML's. Good looking car. :thumbup:


 Thanks brother, always wanted these wheels, glad I finally have them :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

greenenayr said:


> Here she is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the look of the rml on your car!


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

greenenayr said:


> Here she is...


 Sorry, have to quote that again. Looking mighty sexy :beer:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Mine will spin third...


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


 Bringing this one back up a page... I just love the brown and all the chrome. Of course the wheels and stance are perfect :beer:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

SP Scirocco said:


> Mine will spin third...


 DAve you are laying...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

recent Niello Ranch Run event :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

scirvw16vleo1 said:


> recent Niello Ranch Run event :thumbup:


 What is that front lip?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Kind of looks a Zender front.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Hard to say, but if it is the car I am thinking of (seen it before), it seems to be a 16v kit with an add on part.


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

ziggirocco said:


> Love the look of the rml on your car!





MickR said:


> Sorry, have to quote that again. Looking mighty sexy :beer:


 Thanks so much guys! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

took a half day and continued putting her back together


----------



## Lazer00 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

^^I like that.:thumbup:


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

Road Boss said:


> ^^I like that.:thumbup:


 +1 :heart:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

+2 :thumbup:


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*The Benz is beautiful*



Lazer00 said:


>


 Coś ty kurwa zrobił...The Scirocco? 

Co to kurwa jest,dont they sell wheels that fit sciroccos correctly in Poland?


----------



## werre (Apr 29, 2012)

My vw scirocco gtx 16v -87 from sweden


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

it's the shadow of my car and it's in Poland...   ... love it! 









sorry i know i posted in these thread at some point but i'm gonna post one more just cuz i need to work on mine... so i'm hoping this will help motivate me...


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

ohhh nice one Randall... didn't know your got that one.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

SP Scirocco said:


> ohhh nice one Randall... didn't know your got that one.


 no the above mk1 Scirocco isn't the one I bought recently Dave. 

I bought this mk1 with a 16v in it  



















:wave:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

That is nice.:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Road Boss said:


> That is nice.:thumbup:


 x2! :thumbup: 

Love it! :heart:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Is that Leela :what: or a really good clone :what:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

microdub98 said:


> Is that Leela :what: or a really good clone :what:












Yes this is Leela  

I've been her new guardian/owner since Bonelli(Nov.) of last year  

Although I did not have her shipped from California to Florida until last week and have not registered her in Florida yet, this is why she still has a CA license plate.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Randall...you know I´m still searching for plates...


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)




----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

California 16v said:


> Yes this is Leela
> 
> I've been her new guardian/owner since Bonelli(Nov.) of last year
> 
> Although I did not have her shipped from California to Florida until last week and have not registered her in Florida yet, this is why she still has a CA license plate.


 She still looks happy


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

:thumbup: Looking good Rob. 

You gained wiper . . . But someone seems to have stolen your hood :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Invisible hood is invisible.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

elves took it...and they won't give it back.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

sick rimzzzz bruh :thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Rob, 

Has the thought of some rear spacer come up.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

85roccoZ400 said:


> Rob,
> 
> Has the thought of some rear spacer come up.


 Many times, but I gotta buy a hood first... #priorities :screwy:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

upoo2 said:


> sick rimzzzz bruh :thumbup:


 You too......sõwö


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

just got done painting her about a month ago, now just need a sunroof and a little more interior work! 






































*last picture was before i painted it, just to let everyone know!*


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\. Nice job on the paint! Now get some smaller bumpers!


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> /\. Nice job on the paint! Now get some smaller bumpers!


I enjoy my tucked US bumpers! I'm really not a huge fan of euro bumpers unless they are color matched to the car, that that would be too much tornado red for me!!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry did not see they were tucked, the planets have now realigned


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Sorry did not see they were tucked, the planets have now realigned


:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

mr lee said:


> Many times, but I gotta buy a hood first... #priorities :screwy:





What size spacers are you after? I have some sitting around somewhere that are collecting dust. Just got through moving and most my stuff is still in boxes, but when they are uncovered, they're yours if you want them. 









scirocco content:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Less talk, more pics.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Less talk, more pics.




DO WANT !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

you can't see the hail damage or the cracked windshield, but they're there


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That sucks. The last time I saw your car(H2O? 2 years ago or so) it looked great.


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

It sucks but it's nothing that's not repairable when the time comes. She's been a great road warrior, her time off the road is drawing near.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Amsterdam087 said:


> What size spacers are you after? I have some sitting around somewhere that are collecting dust. Just got through moving and most my stuff is still in boxes, but when they are uncovered, they're yours if you want them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a subaru rack :what:? If so, what model & were there modifications?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Not mine buy I just love this.


----------



## greenenayr (Jun 24, 2011)

Road Boss said:


> Not mine buy I just love this.


Those headlights, I want to know more.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)




----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

That thing on air?


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Rocco's coming out the woods huh I like the eyebrow spoiler haven't seen those sense the nineties nice :thumbup::thumbup:

sent from rocco 4G


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

regards lalostonevw:thumbup:


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

Many years of buying and hording parts. Someday...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Nice frame rails... Is that the Porsche blue?


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Pictures from staggered in CT
















sent from rocco 4G


----------



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

Here my rocco 77

asi que* aqui les* presento* al* *Olvidado* ;D ;D

































[/quote]


----------



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s289/BOMUCA/SCIROCCOS/suspencion020.jpg[/img]

























es ideal* como* bodega* *;D ;D ;D









































































cuatro velocidades* mmmmmmm : :







w


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ berry nice!


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

best thread ever


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

RARCGTI said:


> IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s289/BOMUCA/SCIROCCOS/suspencion020.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rocco Richard really you're very lucky


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

greenenayr said:


> Those headlights, I want to know more.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3000249-Joey-Mod-DIY.&highlight=joey+mod

I've been planning on doing this to my euro lights. :thumbup:


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

long term UK project still lurking -










'new' rims and rubber for the 85 GTL - c/w custom Karmann centre cap stickers -


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice Sean, specs on the wheels?


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Very nice Sean, specs on the wheels?



cheers

AEZ Cups, 7 x 15, et25 plus the obligatory Toyo Proxes on a 45 profile.

low and slow but a lot of fun.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

turbo81roc X-Flow said:


> best thread ever


Indeed. Look forward to it every night.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Ma latest shots after a good spit shine


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

yeah fredy! 



do you even work in that garage? i don't see a spot of dirt or a stray tool or even a random vw part.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

5 bolts eh?........hmmmmm....


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*I thought that myself*



ziggirocco said:


> 5 bolts eh?........hmmmmm....


Then I was not going to rush to judgement ,as I do not know whats under ther hood..

But then again I have never seen a five lug conversion...and the adapters are still 4 lug......


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

4x100 to 5x120 adapters from 42 draft designs


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are some pictures of a spontaneous shooting last week!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

rugera said:


> Here are some pictures of a spontaneous shooting last week!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Very Good looking Scirocco you have there sir


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

:beer::beer:

Bajan 4G


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

rugera said:


> Here are some pictures of a spontaneous shooting last week!


Your car is totally tits bro! I love that spoiler.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

.... so many repeating photos....:facepalm:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

SP Scirocco said:


> yeah fredy!
> 
> do you even work in that garage? i don't see a spot of dirt or a stray tool or even a random vw part.


In his defense, it's only about 2 weeks old!



DrFraserCrane said:


>


I didn't even think you had a Scirocco anymore, Fraser!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome photo of *Wretched* there Bil :thumbup:


and

a new photo of my mk1 *Leela* today after installing a new license plate on her


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Randall, that license plate is AMAZING! Seriously, it looks so perfect for a former California car. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice Randall!!

PS : your inbox is full.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Nice Randall!!
> 
> PS : your inbox is full.



Thanks Izzy and Joe for approving of my license plate choice 

also there is room inbox now :wave:

a recent photo of my 88










courtsey of *Aw614*


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Scirocco Saturday.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

MickR said:


> Scirocco Saturday.


Hell ya.! I'm off to go work on mine!

Your car looks great! What year?


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

took a few phone pics in NH yesterday. 

Bajan 4G


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good! /\


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks 

Bajan 4G


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Ziggi - 1977. May 6, 1977


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

a couple of ic: 's I took yesterday while visiting Central Florida 





































 :beer:  :wave:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Southern Worthersee 2012


----------



## RockinTheRocco (May 2, 2012)

After being a noob...:banghead: i finally figured out where i should have put my Rocco picture.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

California 16v said:


> a couple of ic: 's I took yesterday while visiting Central Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy carp! I have received many a package from this location (and a kind soul that worked there) but I never saw the building itself. Way too cool! 

:thumbup:


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

awww triangle! :heart::heart:


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

a pic of the Rocc next to my gf's mom's Porche


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Getting her cleaned up before VWOTG.


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

SoWo 2012


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

like the new rocco randy. wanna see it in person. as for all the other they are awesome as well. on the triangle place, they have good prices? odd i have never ordered from them.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Borrowed a friends set of Work Equip reps for a little while. Looks better than I expected. Except for the ride height, the offset/width is perfect.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

RockinTheRocco said:


> After being a noob...:banghead: i finally figured out where i should have put my Rocco picture.


Looks like you're the new owner of meanvw's old car, correct me if I am mistaken. Great ride you picked up there :thumbup: He did a fantastic job putting it together, enjoy it.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Borrowed a friends set of Work Equip reps for a little while. Looks better than I expected. Except for the ride height, the offset/width is perfect.


C'MON you can't post wit somebody's wheels hahaaaa 

Bajan 4G


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

red16vdub said:


> C'MON you can't post wit somebody's wheels hahaaaa
> 
> Bajan 4G


Eh they may actually become my wheels. I just am not a fan of how they're fake 3-piece. 

Anyone know of wheels some cool non-fake split wheels in 15x7 +10 or similar offset?


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Eh they may actually become my wheels. I just am not a fan of how they're fake 3-piece.
> 
> Anyone know of wheels some cool non-fake split wheels in 15x7 +10 or similar offset?


Lol I'm just kidding man  I love that ride really looks awesome :beer::beer:

Bajan 4G


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Borrowed a friends set of Work Equip reps for a little while. Looks better than I expected. Except for the ride height, the offset/width is perfect.


lower it


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> lower it


GODDAMN IT GO BACK TO YOUR OWN MK5 FORUM!!! 


:wave:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

mellbergVWfan said:


> GODDAMN IT GO BACK TO YOUR OWN MK5 FORUM!!!
> 
> 
> :wave:


 
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> lower it


This.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

The one VW I will be buried in. Over the years, little timeline:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great!!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> lower it


 *STFU* 

:laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

Some sciroccos (yes, and a corrado) from Belarus)))


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)




----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## p1framer (Apr 15, 2010)

*just some recent pics*


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Took this a couple hours ago...beautiful


----------



## vwbobd (Dec 15, 2005)

old_tymer said:


> I'm the original owner however a friend of mine has owned it for the past seven years. I bought it back this past Sunday.


 This baby is all mine now!!! Bought her last sunday and am loving her more and more everyday!! Thanks Scott for taking such great cre of her.


----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

Finally got some pics after I washed it this evening.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Sciroccos from Cult Classic:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Sciroccos from Cult Classic


 Chris who owns this Storm?


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

California 16v said:


> Chris who owns this Storm?


 Jamie from Orchid Euro, aka the brit.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Jamie from Orchid Euro, aka the brit.


 
It has been a long time since I have seen Jamie.....I did not know he was into the Scirocco's


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

love your car... super cool. here is a virtual :beer: for you.


----------



## tboygm97 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## tboygm97 (Dec 16, 2010)

minor rusting from the front and rear bumper. as of this time, working on repairing it.


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Keep the photos of all the beautiful cars coming!


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

Keep the photos of all the beautiful cars coming!


----------



## Mach5er1 (Jun 1, 2006)

*So euro it hurts*


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)




----------



## MartinKing (May 3, 2011)

(not my) one Rocco from Czech Republic






















































more on DYNASTYphotography


----------



## DubbinMkII (Jul 8, 2002)

Ripped the bumpers off today so I can shorten them up. Contemplating just leaving the rear off.....



















:beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

DubbinMkII said:


> Ripped the bumpers off today so I can shorten them up. Contemplating just leaving the rear off.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wondered about a nice billet style bumper.....


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

DubbinMkII said:


> Ripped the bumpers off today so I can shorten them up. Contemplating just leaving the rear off.....
> 
> :beer:


I pulled my rear bumper today as well to replace one of the trim insert pieces. I debated leaving it off as well. Looks pretty awesome. But I'd rather not risk taking a rear hit and ruining everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

put some carpet down in the back of the rocco.


----------



## DubbinMkII (Jul 8, 2002)

ziggirocco said:


> I always wondered about a nice billet style bumper.....


I'd like to eventually do some sort of custom stainless bumpers, but I don't think that's gonna be in the mix this season. Probably over the winter....


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

Miss it dearly some days... 


















Maybe it will pop up on radar someday. ColrainDub sold her sometime ago.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pic! :thumbup:


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

I've been missing my last 16v lately...


----------



## colodano (Jul 16, 2012)

Found a few of the pictures I took of my old '85. Loved this car, especially the Zender kit, but Colorado winters destroyed it. Unfortunately it went to the junkyard years ago, but I want another, now that I can care for it properly!


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

vlksdragon said:


> I've been missing my last 16v lately...


 very nice! 

I like how you blend that spoiler nicely:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Washed the 9 lbs of dust off


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

vlksdragon said:


> I've been missing my last 16v lately...


 I spy a m3...nice Rocco but here are my M's


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

vlksdragon said:


> I've been missing my last 16v lately...


 Did kamei ever make one of these frt spoilers with no euro plate holder moulded in? I thought I had seen some back in the day.

In any case I want one of those frt spoilers badly


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Did kamei ever make one of these frt spoilers with no euro plate holder moulded in? I thought I had seen some back in the day.
> 
> In any case I want one of those frt spoilers badly


 Zender made one quite similar, It looked good as well.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

M-technik-3 said:


> Zender made one quite similar, It looked good as well.


 Any pics?


----------



## BROsiah (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

i LOVE the last one, makes me wanna drive instantly. 




Doug T said:


>


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Dont think I posted these up here ... 
Pic whore


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

bajan 4g


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

BBS RX / 57.1


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

scirvw16vleo1 said:


> BBS RX / 57.1


 Looking good as always!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

BROsiah said:


>


 More info on this car please


----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

scirvw16vleo1 said:


> very nice!
> 
> I like how you blend that spoiler nicely:thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks Leo, although as you can see in the pic below, I never got a chance to properly 
blend it before I sold it. 












M-technik-3 said:


> I spy a m3...nice Rocco but here are my M's


 Lovely M3s! I sold mine quite awhile back, as it was hard to justify a fifth vehicle that had 
morphed almost exclusively into a track day toy. Here's another pic of it, along with a bonus (very small) pic 
of the above 16v when I first bought it.


----------



## M-technik-3 (Aug 21, 2003)

ziggirocco said:


> Any pics?


 No sorry way before digital camera days.


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

my 1.6l 8v


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

SeanKrems2009 said:


> my 1.6l 8v


 Wasn't this car for sale for like 16k or something??


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes :what: Thats what happens when you give an unknowing dealership trying to sell your car.  I have since destroyed that ad.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

that's a really clean 83 rocco.... love all the UK bits. :thumbup:


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah shes a great rocco! its quite the eye catcher and not as hard to drive on American roads as one would think.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Trying out my new 50mm lens!


----------



## punkracer (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

painted my S lip and threw it on today


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Sun


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Reverse Reverse!! From Euro to USA*

Alright guys here is my UK spec rocco again but decided to do a different change up then everyone :laugh::laugh:

BEFORE:









AFTER: Brand new out of the box turn signals and Halogen sealed units!!









BEFORE:









AFTER:









And the car that donated them to me!! Thanks Chris!!


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I would have stuck with the euro headlights. But that's just me. Good move on the tails though.


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

But thats the funny part! Everyone has an American Rocco and adds Euro stuff, I have a Euro Rocco and add American stuff. Because to me.....its as different as Euros are to you


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey if you wanna swap to american bumpers as well...


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll go to a park if I want to sit on a bench


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

just lowered her a bit more...


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

cruzin.............:thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

SeanKrems2009 said:


> But thats the funny part! Everyone has an American Rocco and adds Euro stuff, I have a Euro Rocco and add American stuff. Because to me.....its as different as Euros are to you


Early Euro spec GTI Scirocco had the 4 sealed beams.
As per :
http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/gti.htm


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

onurB said:


> Early Euro spec GTI Scirocco had the 4 sealed beams.
> As per :
> http://website.lineone.net/~dr.dub/gti.htm


My "Euro" is better defined as "British" which never had the American lamps. Dr. Dub is referring to Germany, France, etc


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

SeanKrems2009 said:


> My "Euro" is better defined as "British" which never had the American lamps. Dr. Dub is referring to Germany, France, etc


there were RHD 82 S2 Scirocco GTi's that were sold in the UK, with the US style headlight frames, but they had H4/H1 bulbs in the headlights like the German market 81 S2 Scirocco GTi 1.6

2 UK for sale ads:
http://sciroccoregisterforum.co.uk/carforum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11845
http://sciroccoregisterforum.co.uk/carforum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=13017






















































the GTi came with a GT b pillar badge


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

California 16v said:


> there were RHD 82 S2 Scirocco GTi's that were sold in the UK, with the US style headlight frames, but they had H4/H1 bulbs in the headlights like the German market 81 S2 Scirocco GTi 1.6
> 
> 2 UK for sale ads:
> http://sciroccoregisterforum.co.uk/carforum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=11845
> ...


Fair enough! lol. My main point was that I like the NA lights better and because everyone is pulling off the Euro lights and bumpers, I want something probably no one does, go vice versa


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

SeanKrems2009 said:


> I want something probably no one does, go vice versa


Like an automatic Scirocco? 
Just kiddin...


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

onurB said:


> Like an automatic Scirocco?
> Just kiddin...


In time my baby will get a manual trans and as much as I prefer it, I do find it very funny I'm probably the only one here with one. However!, theres a site for the UK that determines how many of a particular vehicle is left on their roads.....I have one of only 9 AUTO MK2 Roccos left from there. So the feeling of a rarer Rocco is overcoming my need for a manual


----------



## slickness_44 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ is the center of the hood rised?


----------



## slickness_44 (Mar 19, 2007)

yea man


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Neat


----------



## slickness_44 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Original rims complete!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

slickness_44 said:


>


 Ok that's just wrong! 
;(


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Damnnnnnnnnn

bajan 4g


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

sicrocc said:


> :laugh:


 Wow


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Some added pics! Oldies from South Carolina


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Last night, Blue Ridge Parkway, Mt. Pisgah, NC.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

^ 
*rt click...save as... done.  


blue ridge is such a great road


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

woody16v said:


> ^
> *rt click...save as... done.
> 
> 
> blue ridge is such a great road


 that car would make any road great..


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

DSC08228 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr 


 
DSC08176 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr 

 
DSC08287BW by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

Painted my Rocker Cover


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Looking good Fras!


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

galil762 said:


> Last night, Blue Ridge Parkway, Mt. Pisgah, NC.


 Wow.....perfection!


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!! That shot did not turn out the way I wanted it too, but I like the way it turned out!!


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

DrFraserCrane said:


> DSC08228 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love this rocco, so clean and so slick :thumbup:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

From the Nuclear Invasion show put on by the Charlotte Chapter 11 club a few weeks ago 

 

Great show, and how often do you get to use cooling towers as a backdrop


----------



## roccobug (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello everyone this is my 83 automatic .


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roccobug said:


> Hello everyone this is my 83 automatic .


 
Nice car. :thumbup::beer: 


(Nice pictures Fraser :thumbup::beer


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

roccobug said:


> Hello everyone this is my 83 automatic .


 I too have an 83 automatic!!


----------



## roccobug (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks marc  ı am thinking to put some 195 45 tires . And ofcourse lowered springs or coil .. 
Seankrems what a chance which color is yours ?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Those Mini wheels look really good on your Mk2.


----------



## roccobug (Sep 4, 2012)

ı agree . mini rims are very light , strong and good shape .


----------



## roccobug (Sep 4, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Nice car. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> (Nice pictures Fraser :thumbup::beer


 ı really enjoy smoke signals 
but ı can not find


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

roccobug said:


> thanks marc  ı am thinking to put some 195 45 tires . And ofcourse lowered springs or coil ..
> Seankrems what a chance which color is yours ?


 Mine is up the page with the scirocco GB license plate. I dont know what color its classified as. Its like a grey/green. Its original paint. My car is posted in a lot of places. Its uk spec so its easy to find in the forums


----------



## roccobug (Sep 4, 2012)

You have a beautiful rocco  
I found that site : http://www.cybertects.co.uk/scirocco/paintcodes/1983.php


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

roccobug said:


> You have a beautiful rocco
> I found that site : http://www.cybertects.co.uk/scirocco/paintcodes/1983.php


 Thankyou sir! I hope to get her repainted soon original color and make her all original.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

I just finished a 10 year search ... Bought from two different people one in Austria and the other here in the states... Wow what a long search it has been. Thanks... Thought I would share.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\. Nice! Now if only I could find one.....


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice find, Dave! Now be careful with it…


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ Would be good to make a copy mold....

Kids playing together today


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

Cuz I haven't posted in this thread in a while:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

for all my fellow Scirocco dorks... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0d01q1szWyE


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Between the music and video editing, that was probably the most obnoxious thing I've ever watched. 

The S2 however was very, very fresh.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

My baby  Even though I'm having constant problems...


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice DRL's Bil

:thumbup:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Love that MK1! :thumbup:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Peinlicher Aufkleber.


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Took my 11 week old son for his first ride in the Scirocco (daddy's other baby)


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Michael Bee said:


> Nice DRL's Bil
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks Mr. Bee, merc fogs as high beams have been fun at times, Got some glares from oncoming drivers in Downtown Vancouver the night those pics were taken..


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

SP Scirocco said:


> I just finished a 10 year search ... Bought from two different people one in Austria and the other here in the states... Wow what a long search it has been. Thanks... Thought I would share.


JE Lip Spoiler for the win!

:thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol actually to narrow it down its Boston 

bajan 4g


----------



## jfish487 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## Scirocco16 (Feb 4, 2012)

New rims and tires...



















and in other news, it's raining in Kansas... :thumbup::what:


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

jfish487 said:


>


Been debating these rims, looks great!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Goddamn Charle's car was the tits. Who owns it now?


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

I met the new owner one time. He did not seem to love the car that much. It was for sale this summer. I am not sure if it sold or not.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Doug T said:


> I met the new owner one time. He did not seem to love the car that much. It was for sale this summer. I am not sure if it sold or not.


I actually was close to buying it instead of the one i got. But I decided I didn't want to deal with getting the car smogged and I preferred no sunroof. I feel like mine was a better starting platform for me as well. Charle's car had so many mods I probably wouldn't have changed much.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

I think the "even" year registration renewal is up this year and he is feeling it. 

I agree, Charles's car was his car. He made some good choices and the car was nice but the project ran its course. I think Charles enjoyed that car and it showed. 

The thing to do with a car like that (if purchased) is to start over and put a completely new drive train in it and possibly repaint it .... or take it farther. I know Charles did not put the aftermarket moon roof in the car and I would have taken it out if it were my car. That car started out gold, if I remember correctly, and the engine bay was mostly done and painted white before Charles got it super cheap. After the crank key failed on the 1.8 RD motor, that came with the car, Charles updated the car with the 2.0 CF. At least that car was done well, both by the previous owner and Charles. It is difficult to have a project car that is not yours. You have to really take control or you will always have someone else's project and possibly never connect with it. 

Many other project cars are done, lets say creatively, and it is nearly impossible to deal with the "creative" wiring issues and make the car reliable. I feel sorry for anyone that purchases a car that has so many modifications made to it that are "personal" choices. Cars that are difficult to operate reliably are no fun at all. You know that a car is major trouble when the previous owner lets the car sit because it is not that fun to drive or it gets them stranded when they drive it. It is such a sham to see cars modified to the point that they just is no longer a car that anyone should deal with. Good cars are not that easy to find so when you find one grab it.


----------



## DELTORO (Feb 18, 2008)

IMG_0131 by deltor007, on Flickr 


 
IMG_0120 by deltor007, on Flickr 

 
IMG_0098 by deltor007, on Flickr


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Why does nobody slam these things? Plans to go lower are in the works.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

killercoconuts said:


> Why does nobody slam these things? Plans to go lower are in the works.


 From what I've observed in my short time as a Scirocco owner, they tend to like driving their cars somewhat hard. Unless you do some modification to the suspension geometry anything more than mild lowering will create a lot of bumpsteer (I'm hardly low and I notice it with my ground control/bilstein setup). I plan to 'slam' my car but when I do I'm thinking I might try to have custom control arms made to create a perfect geometry. Or just be lazy and use drop spindles. 

Car looks good though. What wheels are those?


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks man. They're OZ's off brand MSW. Took me a while to find the name though, they're called Plutons. 

I do plan on running the car pretty hard in the future, but for now I'm just running cheap Rokkor coils. The fronts are bottomed out as much as they'll allow. No helper springs all around. The fronts are spun down just far enough to still have spring tension. There's pretty much 0 shock travel now. :laugh: 

But like I said, plans are in effect to go even lower.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

what mellbergVWfan said... I have had my 85 for 13 years and it was a daily at first and used to have KW springs and Bilstein HD's along with strut braces and and k bar. It handled alot better then then now with older FK coils (might be part of it... would like to upgrade)... but I'm not chucking it in the corners anymore... little to much to risk these days. 

I don't know what you consider slammed... I'm not on air but my axle is hitting the frame a little in hard bumps... I would need to notch it to go lower. and my K bar is 1.5 in off the ground now. I wouldn't call my car slammed.


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

killercoconuts said:


> Why does nobody slam these things? Plans to go lower are in the works.


 How are your front fenders dealing with that up front? Curious about the offset of those wheels and the tire specs you are running. I had problems with the tires grabbing my coil over springs and also grabbing at my fenders. Prolly something to do with the damn wide ass marshmallows im running tho :screwy:


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

scrilla said:


> How are your front fenders dealing with that up front? Curious about the offset of those wheels and the tire specs you are running. I had problems with the tires grabbing my coil over springs and also grabbing at my fenders. Prolly something to do with the damn wide ass marshmallows im running tho :screwy:


 I need spacers. I think I'm gonna get 5mm/10mm front/rear. The tires are sitting on the coil currently. :laugh: But its still not running yet so I have some time. The wheels are 15x6.5. Can't remember the offset off hand. These are just to have the car on the ground currently though. I have a set of 15x7 BBS RM's and a set of 185/45/15's to go on them. Fenders are getting rolled. Frame notch is likely. All of that should be together by the 13th of October, so stay posted.


----------



## SeanKrems2009 (Aug 9, 2012)

DELTORO said:


> IMG_0131 by deltor007, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love the cleanliness!


----------



## kevinetta (Oct 15, 2003)

Updated pics. New wheels and intake manifold


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

killercoconuts said:


> Why does nobody slam these things? Plans to go lower are in the works.


 people do... they just don't post up pictures everyday. :heart: .02 


new wheels. posting up quality pics soon....


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

jrgrinder said:


> people do... they just don't post up pictures everyday. :heart: .02
> 
> 
> new wheels. posting up quality pics soon....


 This looks really nice! What wheels are those?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

esm 008's 16x7.5 and 9


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

Still on stock suspension, but it's coming along...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Some holiday pics from 3 weeks ago...Rocc´n in Sardegna...:laugh::thumbup:



















































I have much more...wanna see some?


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


>


Id kill for your end caps


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


>


Looking good, Tobias. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Is that BBS kit for US bumpers?


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Id kill for your end caps


You and me both. But who do we have to kill around here to get a set? :laugh:


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

scirocco*joe said:


> You and me both. But who do we have to kill around here to get a set? :laugh:


I would also like to know who to murder to get a set. Ready and willing!


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

SP Scirocco said:


> Is that BBS kit for US bumpers?


no. the po molded the body kit in then it all broke off (by the po) when it was going on a dolly. it has to droops you could say. it is getting body work done at one point.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

killercoconuts said:


> Why does nobody slam these things? Plans to go lower are in the works.


We do!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/02/u5y3eha3.jpg[/IMG]








H2o 2012 
bajan 4g


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

michaelnahodil said:


> We do!


Is that yours? Looks awesome. I've seen pics of it around before. How much lower does the 16v body kit sit than the base valence? I'm not sure if I want one or not.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

killercoconuts said:


> Is that yours? Looks awesome. I've seen pics of it around before. How much lower does the 16v body kit sit than the base valence? I'm not sure if I want one or not.


Yes, it is mine. The 16v kit sits about 2 inches lower, if I had to guess. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

cholland_ said:


> I would also like to know who to murder to get a set. Ready and willing!


Maybe we need to get someone to send a set to dbot to replicate


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Maybe we need to get someone to send a set to dbot to replicate


Someone here in Montreal duplicated the Rabbit Euro end caps; he just needed a set for the mold, and they look like very good quality repros...

Just need a set for the mold, but I'm not sure if the set was damaged in the process...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Just another stage of my Mk1.


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

michaelnahodil said:


> We do!


Seen this car in person at H2O! Absolutely love it!:thumbup:


----------



## VWsciroccoWV (Nov 15, 2010)

killercoconuts said:


> Why does nobody slam these things?


If I had to guess...:laugh:


Hasn't stopped me though!




This is max low on my coilovers, I'd like to go lower eventually, but my local roads forbid it...:banghead:


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

VWsciroccoWV said:


> If I had to guess...:laugh:


Didn't stop me in my MK4!





























VWsciroccoWV said:


> This is max low on my coilovers, I'd like to go lower eventually, but my local roads forbid it...:banghead:[


local roads is a HORRIBLE excuse.  and i know about sh*tty roads.


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Elroy83 said:


> Seen this car in person at H2O! Absolutely love it!:thumbup:


Thank you! Alot of blood, sweat, and tears in this car... Its always nice to have someone appreciate it!

And wayyy more to come this winter, stay tuned because I might start a build thread on the new heart thats going under the hood :thumbup:


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

michaelnahodil said:


> Thank you! Alot of blood, sweat, and tears in this car... Its always nice to have someone appreciate it!
> 
> And wayyy more to come this winter, stay tuned because I might start a build thread on the new heart thats going under the hood :thumbup:


Nice! Will be looking forward to the thread!


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Elroy83 said:


> Nice! Will be looking forward to the thread!


:thumbup:


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

red16vdub said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/02/u5y3eha3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wtf are the wheels?


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

fredybender said:


> Someone here in Montreal duplicated the Rabbit Euro end caps; he just needed a set for the mold, and they look like very good quality repros...
> 
> Just need a set for the mold, but I'm not sure if the set was damaged in the process...


If anybody's got a set and is willing, I'll pay shipping and buy them a beer if I'm ever in the respective location. :beer:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

sense were talking low... here is on of my car kinda low


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

SP Scirocco said:


> sense were talking low... here is on of my car kinda low


Thats cheating... take the lip off and its no lower than mine  haha! :beer:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

your right... to be fair...


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

SP Scirocco said:


> your right... to be fair...


:thumbup:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

SP Scirocco said:


> your right... to be fair...


:thumbup::thumbup: love that color. What's the wheel spec in rear 15"x9" ???

bajan 4g


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Thanks...close there 15x8.5 15x7.5 with 195/45/15's all around


----------



## sure rock oh (Oct 5, 2012)

The Car that started it all. 1990









The replacement 22 years later


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

SP Scirocco said:


> Thanks...close there 15x8.5 15x7.5 with 195/45/15's all around


Nice aggressive stance :beer:

bajan 4g


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sent you a PM. Love the pics!



sure rock oh said:


> The Car that started it all. 1990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Well, I do own this one. Until it goes to the crusher shortly :


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I waxed it today. Just days from having TONS of leaves fall all over it. Figured I'd get it coated and ready for it.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

why you gonna crush that car?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SP Scirocco said:


> why you gonna crush that car?


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

another day at the Nordschleife


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

I like low?:heart:


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

i love that car.


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*got some **zz today *






















those little mk5 gti brakes


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

So a little bit of good timing and a little but of me being a stalker, I saw this guy and followed him home. Saw the Cabrio in the driveway and knew it was a VW house. Had no idea how right I was. This dude is awesome! I suck with names I'm sorry I think it may have been Steve, I remember your wife's name Petra. We need to hook up and and do a real photo shoot somewhere. Hit me back if you see this and are down to get together. Justin









[


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Juice87 said:


> So a little bit of good timing and a little but of me being a stalker, I saw this guy and followed him home. Saw the Cabrio in the driveway and knew it was a VW house. Had no idea how right I was. This dude is awesome! I suck with names I'm sorry I think it may have been Steve, I remember your wife's name Petra. We need to hook up and and do a real photo shoot somewhere. Hit me back if you see this and are down to get together. Justin


That's Eric! (echassin) - check out his build thread for the mk2: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5616253-Meet-my-red-headed-stepchild!


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Wow I'm surprised there are actually a few of us in the Chicago area. Maybe one day mine will be out of the garage for a change :laugh:


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

I've seen the "red headed stepchild" many times, had no idea it was the same guy. Sounds like there needs to be a Chicagoland Scirocco meeting of the minds. Lets see if we can get that goin, what'd ya say? Hit me back, Sundays and Wednesdays are always good.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

wow what a house... I have to say I'm shocked and impressed that he has all mk1 vw's...


----------



## KRaddatz (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm right over in Evergreen Park, sounds like a great plan!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

love your car...


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

SP Scirocco said:


> wow what a house... I have to say I'm shocked and impressed that he has all mk1 vw's...



who says money can't but happiness? and fuel pumps......and multiple sets of cups....


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

SeanKrems2009 said:


> Painted my Rocker Cover



Hey, hey....is that Cirrus Gray? I saw you said yours was an 83....does it also have red interior?

El t, with an 82 Cirrus Gray which was an auto and has the red interior...


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

SP Scirocco said:


> love your car...


Thank you sir. I very much enjoy you're Rocc. :beer::beer:


----------



## euroteknique (May 16, 2004)

Finished up last night almost done
not as nice as volksaddict


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

Stayed up all night last night getting my little Marcie put together so she could drive on the road..... somewhat legally :laugh:










(Marcie on left in all her orange peel glory)


----------



## Vwspen3310 (Oct 25, 2010)

My current project:


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

first day back on the road


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Smuggled a few dead bodies home with me.


----------



## vwid (May 9, 2009)

From VAG74 Barcelona!

My scirocco mk1 Gli


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the above 2 post!


----------



## richter762 (Jul 29, 2011)

Where someone leaving fry's blames it on there kids for them not paying attention


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

My 81


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

My new favorite pic of mine


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

My garage...










Normal madness...










My girlfriend and our (US) Kamei X1










Over 2 Years of work on this one for a friend of mine...no it´s not mine...just building it...










My MK I










My Daily...


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Very impressive I like the mk1 most red painted duck bill and painted bumpers


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's another garage pic, but this time with 4 Mk1's (that includes the Mk1 Jetta Coupe  )
Not bad for a 21X23 space


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

fredybender said:


> Here's another garage pic, but this time with 4 Mk1's (that includes the Mk1 Jetta Coupe  )
> Not bad for a 21X23 space


Awesome garage !


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

4 mk1's in a basically 20x20 space is awesome. can't wait for my 36x40 to be up!


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

That time of the year, and considering my Rocco hasn't seen snow in 24 years, it will be an interesting winter


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Neptuno said:


> Hey, hey....is that Cirrus Gray? I saw you said yours was an 83....does it also have red interior?
> 
> El t, with an 82 Cirrus Gray which was an auto and has the red interior...


Yes its cirrus gray and automatic too. no red interior tho


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

DSC00953 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


DSC00948 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## richter762 (Jul 29, 2011)

DrFraserCrane said:


> DSC00953 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC00948 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


Love this


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

richter762 said:


> Love this


thanks kindly


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

VW Drag Night 2012-Orangeburg, SC


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

this is fs. too.


----------



## mrmomo (Mar 3, 2003)

Sweet.....

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

A buddy of mine shot this leaving H2Oi this year.


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)




----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Maybe one day I'll get it finished... :facepalm:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

cool set up... hope you get it out on the road... i know the feeling


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

mine as it sits rite now.


----------



## lange-tim (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice wheels, Mr Bee. :thumbup:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

HAHA...must be winter time


----------



## pinkscirocco (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## pinkscirocco (Dec 16, 2012)

VWinston said:


> I like low?:heart:


love this car :heart:


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

my baby a few summers ago









and interior shot before she got stolen


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sanityana said:


>


Nice to see a fellow South Carolinian here! You look a lot like a Rocco I saw in Myrtle beach last summer....


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

sandrunner said:


>


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I hope to put my 2 Sciroccos the same garage someday


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

pinkscirocco said:


>


Oh jeez. Oh my god. Ugh. My motivation to get mine done right here.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

pinkscirocco said:


>


If you ever come stateside we needa meet up for a GL to GL photoshoot!


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Nice to see a fellow South Carolinian here! You look a lot like a Rocco I saw in Myrtle beach last summer....


So few of us around here, the only Scirocco's mine has met are the ones that belong to folks I've known had them for years. What part of the state are you in?

Haven't had mine to the beach yet, mostly mountains


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sanityana said:


> So few of us around here, the only Scirocco's mine has met are the ones that belong to folks I've known had them for years. What part of the state are you in?
> 
> Haven't had mine to the beach yet, mostly mountains


I used to live in Summerville but I now am in NY ready to move to TX.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Hoping to get back to her sometime this week, :banghead:


----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

i found this when going through my computer, this is from around 04-05 when i first starting "modding" my rocc.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)




----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

84iroc said:


>


Those wheels look great!!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Makkkan (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is one of mine. Photo taken in july


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: nice 

bajan 4g


----------



## jeepman69 (Jul 19, 2012)

oh a thread for whoring pics? dont mind if i do:laugh::laugh:Not very clean in these pics but i blame it on the snow lol...
this is my 1984 8v wolfsburg edition unfortunately its in the shop  but it shall be back soon for more!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Wth no donuts what's the point of snow huh lol 

bajan 4g


----------



## jeepman69 (Jul 19, 2012)

red16vdub said:


> Wth no donuts what's the point of snow huh lol
> 
> bajan 4g


hahaha my ebrake needs a little adjusting :laugh:


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Holy mother of g*& ! That looks amazing!!:thumbup:


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

sicrocc said:


> Holy mother of g*& ! That looks amazing!!:thumbup:


Thanks bro! I just refinished them... they're from an 81 Porsche 924 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

sicrocc said:


> Holy mother of g*& ! That looks amazing!!:thumbup:


God isn't a swear word. Fnck is.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

sicrocc said:


> holy mother of g*& ! That looks amazing!!:thumbup:


down geoff....dowwwwnnnnnn


----------



## solo2.0t (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## solo2.0t (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

proper winter stance


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

solo2.0t said:


>


Oof.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

a few photos of my 78, taken on Christmas day 2012


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Randall: :thumbup:

I love your 78. And I want this plate!!!  Car looks great! :thumbup:

Your dashboard is still here in germany...my fault. I had no time to get a big carton to pack it safe and ask what is the price for shipping. But I will do it soon as I can...sorry for the long waiting time...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


I think I just cried a lil....


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> I think I just cried a lil....


OUCH


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Nice Metal Man.... reminds me of that CC song 'stripped, raped, & strangled'.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Be careful my wife ,as i always says:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes I changed the Reg plates.....since I lost the front plate when it shipped over to the states, I decided to use the plates from my old Mazda MX-6

First photo in front of the new house in Texas. Shes going to survive really well down here! 









When I first ever got her:
Faded bumpers, Euro lights and only $400
























http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/155490_3267303001261_1612764546_n.jpg










Other:


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Quality control inspector!


----------



## pinkscirocco (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice stance but gotta rub like crazy lol 

bajan 4g


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## pinkscirocco (Dec 16, 2012)

It's not bad to be honest cars a hard rude admittedly


----------



## VWinston (Jul 25, 2006)

14" or 15"? looking forward to this one


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Took some photos *


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

Back in the day...1993
















....2000








....2012


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

delosiers6 said:


> Back in the day...1993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same car??


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

No, just on my 3rd Scirocco. I really wish I still had the first 2.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

delosiers6 said:


> No, just on my 3rd Scirocco. I really wish I still had the first 2.


 Hell Id rebuild the 3rd one like the first one


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

F*ck!


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Hell Id rebuild the 3rd one like the first one


 Actually, as far as suspension, engine and exhaust, they are just about the same. My 17yo son likes the single Euro headlight look so I mad him happy. He's definitely getting his hands dirty, that's for sure.


----------



## woody16v (Sep 21, 2009)

started making the jig for the header/replacement manifold. trying to make it pretty close to the original mani design, just without the big crack in it, and tube will be lighter than that lump of cast iron is


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Went to a big car meet today. Some people took pics.


----------



## obsidianghost (Nov 14, 2012)

I thought your car looked great out there today. 

I counted 3 Sciroccos at that meet, yours, mine and a young guy with a 78.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

obsidianghost said:


> I thought your car looked great out there today.
> 
> I counted 3 Sciroccos at that meet, yours, mine and a young guy with a 78.


 Thank you! I saw the 78 drive in but I didnt get a chance to take a closer look or have a chat with him. Cops busted the meet to soon.


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Other:



Where did you find my old outline that I did for this (from my old rocco)?


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

eurocco said:


> Where did you find my old outline that I did for this (from my old rocco)?


Ive had this saved for a good while.


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

German flag?


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

88sv said:


> German flag?


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on spring!


----------



## Juice87 (May 8, 2010)

Nice and clean one day..








Super slushy the next


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Love it hate it


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Just found some pics of my 1987 1.8T. Hands down best Scirocco I have ever owned out of all of them. I owned the car from 1997 - friend and I did the 1.8T swap around 2003/2004 - Sold in 2006 (Big mistake but life was changing with my new career)


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

VolksAddict said:


> Come on spring!


What spoiler is that? Car looks great!


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

ziggirocco said:


> What spoiler is that? Car looks great!


i believe that that is a Zender spoiler 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yes it´s a middle double-deck Zender spoiler from the WhiteCat or GTX models.

The old small Zender spoiler has no 2nd deck...

And the big Zender is the Z400....


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> What spoiler is that? Car looks great!


Thanks :beer:

Guys above are correct. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Yes it´s a middle double-deck Zender spoiler from the WhiteCat or GTX models.
> 
> The old small Zender spoiler has no 2nd deck...
> 
> ...


Wish I had one! Not too big not too small, but probably made of unobtanium!


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

ziggirocco said:


> Wish I had one! Not too big not too small, but probably made of unobtanium!


They are actually available brand new from the VW Classic Parts Center. Oddly enough, you can even piece together an entire Kamei kit for the SII from them as well :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

GTiRacer53 said:


> They are actually available brand new from the VW Classic Parts Center. Oddly enough, you can even piece together an entire Kamei kit for the SII from them as well :thumbup:


Correct! :thumbup:

http://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/shop/


----------



## Jetronic (Mar 12, 2002)

*volkswagen-classic-parts.de*

Has anybody in the USA tried to order something from www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de ?

I found something I wanted but can't checkout because there isn't an option for United States..


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Correct! :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.volkswagen-classic-parts.de/shop/


I wish it had an English version
Can you get the link to the wing? My German sucks!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> I wish it had an English version
> Can you get the link to the wing? My German sucks!


The Online shop does not take a direct link for it so I can´t copy for you. :banghead:

So try in menu on the left side:

Scirocco/Corrado ---> Scirocco II ---> Karosserie ---> Außen ---> Site No. 4

There you will find it on the right side in the middle. :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Look what i found and bought in Molde city in Norway for 2 days ago: Wave:
A very rare twin of my other GTO Rocco: P
The guy i bought it from has owned it for 19 years2 of these in Norway,i have both of them now: P


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Ready to move to the other twin to Aalesund


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

A pic from a photo shoot for a pin-up calendar.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*garasja* you are truly mad







... nice buy!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Somewhere in the south.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Somewhere in the south.


Love the wheels


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

*Hey! that's my car!*

My car, as seen on Google street view...
(picture taken in october 2011 I guess)


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

First time posting in this thread. And I'm at the pump, filling up with $4.29/gallon:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Somewhere in the south.


best thing about this pic is you have a 60k ctsv with a mk1 one either side :laugh:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

scirocco badge on glove box...


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

2screwsofFun said:


> A pic from a photo shoot for a pin-up calendar.


Great shot!! I do pin-up photography!! I may have to do some with my 81S before I sell it!!


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Somewhere in the south.


I swear this is the Scirocco I saw in Myrtle Beach last summer on my drive to NY. Only saw the guy while we were moving at 60mph but I believe this is it


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ahh dust free! The good old days!


----------



## drifter dave (Dec 6, 2010)

*New Project.*


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ looking sharp!


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

My first old vdub


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

dub_corey said:


> My first old vdub


All the right add ons:thumbup:


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

galil762 said:


> Last night, Blue Ridge Parkway, Mt. Pisgah, NC.


Hate to do it, but probably going to sell my Scirocco!! May just have it in the FS thread soon!!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

galil762 said:


> Hate to do it, but probably going to sell my Scirocco!! May just have it in the FS thread soon!!


Bummer ;(


----------



## VRonica (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Gasoline is good.


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

I feel as though this deserves to be posted. Such an awesome car and purchase!


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

LubsDaDubs said:


> All the right add ons:thumbup:


thanks, it was one owner until last year when the guy i bought it from acquired it. i have all the service records from new. the paint job isnt the greatest and im having a problem with the fuel pump but its in really good shape, no major rust!


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

mkymk2 said:


> I feel as though this deserves to be posted. Such an awesome car and purchase!



very cool shot!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

mkymk2 said:


> I feel as though this deserves to be posted. Such an awesome car and purchase!


Very nice. Looks like it just needs a good cleaning and polishing. :thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably the worst photos I have ever taken (had to bring out the really ancient cell phone)










Prior to a 2000+ mile roadtrip. Notice that the car is still level even though the wheels are at different heights. Carried about 350lbs of crap down to TX


















About to import this. (Yes, non-VW content)


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> About to import this. (Yes, non-VW content)


What the hood ornament 

bajan 4g


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

red16vdub said:


> What the hood ornament
> 
> bajan 4g


Nah the entire car. Most cars have a 25+ year way to get into the states but something that I found out when exporting my Scirocco out of the UK was that there was an exemption list with certain makes and models. A Mercedes 230E was on there. Had this one, sold it to a co-worker when I left the UK and since he PCS's to a new base soon, Im rebuying the car back and bringing it over


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Nah the entire car. Most cars have a 25+ year way to get into the states but something that I found out when exporting my Scirocco out of the UK was that there was an exemption list with certain makes and models. A Mercedes 230E was on there. Had this one, sold it to a co-worker when I left the UK and since he PCS's to a new base soon, Im rebuying the car back and bringing it over


 
There's plenty of Jewish grandmas here that would love to own that!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Where are pics of your s1 ?


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Sanityana said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





mellbergVWfan said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


 Now THAT is tasty! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Teighlor O' said:


> There's plenty of Jewish grandmas here that would love to own that!


 Well they can "love" from a distance. This is the daily when I tear down the Rocco


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

Page number *138*


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

Not mine but did stop to look at it and to see if it was for sale.







hoping to hear something soon!


----------



## Elroy83 (Jul 7, 2008)

mkymk2 said:


> I feel as though this deserves to be posted. Such an awesome car and purchase!


 Hopefully a build thread soon?


----------



## larrycw (Dec 7, 2011)

My daily and show.


----------



## larrycw (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

Elroy83 said:


> Hopefully a build thread soon?


Yes! There will be a thread on this ol' lady soon. Mostly just to get it back on the road first and clean it up a bit.. Then a full rebuild will be in store

pic of her safe back in utah..


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

Spent some time with Dad this last weekend getting his Corvette back on the road after a 6 years in dry dock. Hal has been very kind with some great advice. Some of you might know he also has a 1969 Corvette. I also was able to get these pictures from my Dad. They are from 1983 so I thought I'd share. But to be quite honest this is really a shout out to Hal again as his PM folder is full and cannot send him another PM. Please delete some of them Hal and then I'll say:wave:

1983


















2013


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this the same S2 now than in the 1983 pics?


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

onurB said:


> Is this the same S2 now than in the 1983 pics?


Yes!! It sure is  Sans the X-1 kit. Dad has owned the Vette since 1970 and was the original owner of the Scirocco.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, that's cool. 
I wish my dad had kept his '75...


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Teighlor O' said:


> Page number *138*


Excellent choice


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

onurB said:


> Wow, that's cool.
> I wish my dad had kept his '75...


I hear ya. I wish he had kept the 77' Champagne Edtion.


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Couple from yesterday while little dude played in the puddles.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

^ niceeee!! Is that Miami blue? I wasn't aware Rocco's came in that.


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

MRJackUGP said:


>


I've been wondering forever what a mk2 front end would like on a Scirocco. Now I know. Thx.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

ShawnO said:


> I've been wondering forever what a mk2 front end would like on a Scirocco. Now I know. Thx.


I don't believe that's a mk2 bumper
hahaaaa so you still don't know lol 

bajan 4g


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

I wasn't for for site but very similar. Haha.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This looks like a VW Passat 35i frontspoiler...or Audi 4000 (as you cal it...here in Germany it´s a Audi 80 B3)


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Local guy.
> 
> VW Scirocco Scala imported from Germany. :thumbup::beer:


Great job on the import!! Definitely need more unknown models on this side of the pond


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Great job on the import!! Definitely need more unknown models on this side of the pond


Thanks, but someone else did the import job (a 40' container, 3 cars and a bunch of rare bits).

The model is a scirocco


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

A Scirocco "Scala" is unknown??? Do your homework....in germany there are many many Scalas on the streets...

"Scala" was build in 87-89.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

All Eyez on me said:


> A Scirocco "Scala" is unknown??? Do your homework....in germany there are many many Scalas on the streets...
> 
> "Scala" was build in 87-89.


I think he likely meant "unavailable", much as our Slegato is unfamiliar outside of Canada. Scalas are very rare birds here!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

That may be true...but a scala is nothing big others than a normal GTII or a Slegato (at least....unavailable in germany )

Really rare is a early GTI, a WhiteCat (Thank God I own one) or a Tropic in "Kiwibrown" here in Germany


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

my baby back home to finish it 

Greetz B0B0


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

punchbug said:


> I think he likely meant "unavailable", much as our Slegato is unfamiliar outside of Canada. Scalas are very rare birds here!


In essence, that's what I was trying to say. I saw quite a few "sub-models" (yes I used that term) that were strictly to the European mainland and in the UK. Its a shame America didn't get certain "sub-models." I definitely didn't expect mine to be one of them


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

Euro rear, front one tomorrow


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

*my dads 84' rocco, custom widebody*


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

*uploaded it wrong, here I go again..*

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/barbsauce/media/DSCN0054_zps415a6cfe.jpg.html


----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

dbarbz_24 said:


> uploaded it wrong, here I go again..


Here you go.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

sandrunner said:


> Here you go.


I know this car, is it yours??


----------



## mr.funky (Jan 21, 2009)

zender z40:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

^^ THAT is impressive! and the Z-40 too! :beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I :heart: widebody Sciroccos...:thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Only 2 mk1 widebody Gto here in Norway : Beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

garasja said:


> Only 2 mk1 widebody Gto here in Norway : Beer:


And with one owner...double:beer:

:laugh:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

How many rocco mk1 gto in your country?


----------



## RockinTheRocco (May 2, 2012)

Classy :thumbup:


----------



## RockinTheRocco (May 2, 2012)

906726_10151560935601648_1423826732_o by RockinTheRocco, on Flickr

7-Slots :heart:


----------



## finfox (Jun 16, 2011)

garasja said:


> How many rocco mk1 gto in your country?


no one


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

17's are too big for a Mk1 but at least the picture is nice. I'll post a few more once they upload them. :laugh:


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

That gold z40 is joes old car. Its not with us anymore(bows head) But the parts live on in this car.
Hi Daniel !!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

garasja said:


> How many rocco mk1 gto in your country?


I don´t have a number...but several...

I know more than 30 that I have seen in the last years...

A acquaintance of mine buys and sells widebody sciroccos sometimes...

Here a pic from one of our meetings some years ago...I think it was 2008...





...and one shot at my old garage...not my cars...just one of the visits I get from my friends...


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

My friend Johns 87 16v.. Lots of history with this car. We had fun taking both cars out and got a lot of thumbs up :thumbup:












My new project 88 16v


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Parked next to a Chevelle :laugh: Even the owner took photos of my car.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

sicrocc said:


> That gold z40 is joes old car. Its not with us anymore(bows head) But the parts live on in this car.
> Hi Daniel !!


I used to see joe at shows when the car was still white, then that copper color, what happened?


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

*Ziggi*

Joe drove the car in january,about 6 years ago,and driving home he ran into bad weather and lost it into a guardrail (guardrail won !! ) I purchased all the salvageable parts from him. That picture was posted by his son Daniel. Too bad,that was still the finest scirocco ive ever seen and helped to motivate me with mine.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

sicrocc said:


> Joe drove the car in january,about 6 years ago,and driving home he ran into bad weather and lost it into a guardrail (guardrail won !! ) I purchased all the salvageable parts from him. That picture was posted by his son Daniel. Too bad,that was still the finest scirocco ive ever seen and helped to motivate me with mine.


Damn I'm feeling old, I remember the first z400 kit he had on the car got smashed then he redid it, his kid was very young at that point. That was a nice car, I know he dropped a lot of $$ into it at the time. He never did tell me how he got the plastic bits chromed.....but I finally figured it out! .

Hopefully I'll be back in t.o sometime to see it! I like what you did with it.


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

Me and my brother GTII 's


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

oh man have I taken some photos lately! 

A friend and I have started a facebook scirocco group in the PNW and we have already had a couple events!

Here's some photo mayhem 









































































Wondering about those headlights on the silver car? We are pretty sure they are from a Chevrolet Celebrity!


----------



## C4ptainCox (Jan 26, 2012)

I took this the other night...










What's the name of that PNW Scirocco group?


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

Can we make them fit?:laugh:

"Relax, all right? My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it."


----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## hatchbackkid82 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's mine:thumbup:


----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

This actually looks better then the factory bumper


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Quick shot in the rain before work :thumbup:


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

This goes back a few weeks - anybody know what wheels these are?

|
|
|
\/


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

MickR said:


> This goes back a few weeks - anybody know what wheels these are?
> 
> |
> |
> ...


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

_DSC1802 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr 

 
_DSC1796 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

DrFraserCrane said:


> _DSC1802 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC1796 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


 Beautiful wheel choices as always!


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

C4ptainCox said:


> What's the name of that PNW Scirocco group?


 Right now it's just called Rocco Unite. Kind of thinking of a better name as more and more people join! We've got a gtg on May 4th in Oak Harbor which should have at least 5 roccos showing up! Anyone who is able to drive there (preferably in a Scirocco) is welcome to come!


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

european_rocc said:


> Right now it's just called Rocco Unite. Kind of thinking of a better name as more and more people join! We've got a gtg on May 4th in Oak Harbor which should have at least 5 roccos showing up! Anyone who is able to drive there (preferably in a Scirocco) is welcome to come!


 Oak harbor 
Whereas that ???

bajan 4g


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

DrFraserCrane said:


> _DSC1796 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


 I always wondered what is this front spoiler? 

Nice wheels btw.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

onurB said:


> I always wondered what is this front spoiler?
> 
> Nice wheels btw.


 Looks like mk3 

bajan 4g


----------



## european_rocc (Apr 16, 2008)

red16vdub said:


> Oak harbor
> Whereas that ???
> 
> bajan 4g


 PNW (Washington) :beer::thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

onurB said:


> I always wondered what is this front spoiler?
> 
> Nice wheels btw.





red16vdub said:


> Looks like mk3
> 
> bajan 4g


 
correct - mk3 lip with the center sectioned to fit


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

DrFraserCrane said:


> correct - mk3 lip with the center sectioned to fit


 love to see a HOW TO on this subject  

Greetz B0B0


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)

from NE dustoff only S1 there.




and a touched up one


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ Looked real good man. :thumbup:


----------



## MRJackUGP (Sep 6, 2011)

ShawnO said:


> I've been wondering forever what a mk2 front end would like on a Scirocco. Now I know. Thx.


 Its Off the audi 4000 it fits up pretty easy and you can keep the plastic top trim in too


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

^Thanks for taking my front plate off for me. I should have removed for the show. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

B0B0 said:


> love to see a HOW TO on this subject
> 
> Greetz B0B0


 Just like doing a volvo 740 lip mod.....or very similar: 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*How to do this here-->*http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2268562


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)

vw_Dru said:


> ^Thanks for taking my front plate off for me. I should have removed for the show.


 no prob, i was stalking that car from the parts area to see if i could find ya as I wanted to pick your brain on some stuff, thing is silly clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Neptuno said:


> Just like doing a volvo 740 lip mod.....or very similar:
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> ...


 Where can I get some of this nice headlight grills? 

Do want! :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

All Eyez on me said:


> Where can I get some of this nice headlight grills?
> 
> Do want! :thumbup:


 As far as I know I sold the last nib set of these a while back. Then again there is a chance someone may stumble on a lot of these at a yard or flea market sale or like I did find some old inventory that sat since the 80s-90s 

Maybe you could ask to see if someone I sold them to does not want theirs. I think my LG 4000 tread should be in the classified archives 
Good luck 
El t


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Neptuno said:


> Just like doing a volvo 740 lip mod.....or very similar:
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> ...


 Cirrus Gray for the win!! :thumbup:


----------



## SMITHERZ (Apr 27, 2013)

This is my Rocco (with a little photo-shop work) 

I'm currently doing a wheel and suspension change so ill post a more normal pic as soon as its done!!! 

SMITHERZ


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

DrFraserCrane said:


> _DSC1802 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _DSC1796 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


 Done the right way.:thumbup:


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Little Scirocco fans*

Hello, 

Finally got the Scirocco outyesterday and everyone is enjoying it! The BBS RM's took a little to get put together and refurbished, but the end result was worth it! 

The little ones are glad to see it out and running.


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

i little more work and i finish the rocco!!! after 7 years.....


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

GSDKSD and I's roccos.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

lalostonevw said:


>


 Sick bay :thumbup:


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

Made a few changes... might as well whore her out a little bit. :beer:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

michaelnahodil said:


> Made a few changes... might as well whore her out a little bit. :beer:


 That looks great. Makes me glad I'm going my RS's with a gold face and polished lip! Also those mudflaps look killer.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## michaelnahodil (Apr 27, 2010)

upoo2 said:


> That looks great. Makes me glad I'm going my RS's with a gold face and polished lip! Also those mudflaps look killer.:thumbup::thumbup:


 thanks alot! Really happy with the changes I've made this year, and glad to hear some positive feedback! Be sure to put a picture up of those gold rs's when they're done! Would love to check them out!! 
Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

'79 Brazil Brown Metallic. Finally got it running good.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

_DSC2418 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr 

 
_DSC2373 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr 

 
_DSC2339 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ looking great!!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Are those Compomotive CX500's? A set has shown up in the local classifieds and I've really been considering them as a project. You car is swaying me towards buying them. Looking good as always. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

ziggirocco said:


> /\ looking great!!


 thanks 



mellbergVWfan said:


> Are those Compomotive CX500's? A set has shown up in the local classifieds and I've really been considering them as a project. You car is swaying me towards buying them. Looking good as always. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 they are bbs e78s, porsche pattern. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Skankahaulic (May 24, 2004)

well met up with an old Buddy who was visiting Toronto for a conference and he brought along his camera and took a few pics. :thumbup:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Skankahaulic said:


>


 That one is reeealy nice. :thumbup:


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

Under Cover


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

GHOST 16V said:


> Under Cover


 Where was this when I lived up in New York?! :laugh: Closest I found a Rocco owner was in NJ


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

fredybender said:


>


Always looking good Fred! :thumbup: 

What inner lights are those? From a Mercedes?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Always looking good Fred! :thumbup:
> 
> What inner lights are those? From a Mercedes?



Thanks for the kudos!
Yep Mercs 300D 1976... But notice how deep is the yellow on them?
Looked for a while for those!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

fredybender said:


>



Awesome! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I'd love to own such a good looking car, love it! Well done, Sir! :thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

From a VW meet last weekend.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*some pics*

Not close to done yet but,


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## n057 (Apr 10, 2012)

Enjoying the sun last week.










Jean-Claude
84 8v
13 Passat


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> Where was this when I lived up in New York?! :laugh: Closest I found a Rocco owner was in NJ


? There are a few Scirocco owners on Long Island lol, you only lived here for a little bit


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Scirocco GL


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

garasja said:


>


Giske?

Post some of your rocco in the fjords. :thumbup:


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

onurB said:


> Giske? Yes
> 
> Post some of your rocco in the fjords. :thumbup:


I will do toghether with my other rwd rocco later this summerMaybe in Trollstigen or Geiranger: P


----------



## dorkmagus (Apr 23, 2013)

Installed my H&R sport cup kit and enkei 92's. I thought it would be a bit lower but maybe the springs will settle a bit. Oh and I also tucked my bumpers.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Skankahaulic said:


> well met up with an old Buddy who was visiting Toronto for a conference and he brought along his camera and took a few pics. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## saavedro88 (Feb 15, 2008)

DrFraserCrane said:


> _DSC2418 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr



The pictures of your car in your yard on the Schmidt's has been my desktop background for a while now... LOVE this car.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

saavedro88 said:


> The pictures of your car in your yard on the Schmidt's has been my desktop background for a while now... LOVE this car.


that's awesome. thanks you very much:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Visited New London in my sloppy jalopy. Someone jacked my gas cap, I still haven't finished rattle-canning the body (hence the multi-color rust, diamond silver, flat black, and rattle blue), and my car is kinda low.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

looks like a drivers car to have fun every day, good choice with the H&R, it will settle a little bit more after a few miles

:thumbup:

love the wheels, to keep them clean will be a real task if you drive a lot :laugh:

greets
Lars





dorkmagus said:


> Installed my H&R sport cup kit and enkei 92's. I thought it would be a bit lower but maybe the springs will settle a bit. Oh and I also tucked my bumpers.


----------



## dorkmagus (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'm almost thinking they accidentally sent me the touring instead of the sport. Every other photo I've seen with the sport cup kit was a lot lower.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

The Touring Kit should have other numbers on the springs i guess.

greets
Lars


----------



## Jonys (Mar 8, 2010)

Still in the process.

Regards from Guatemala! :thumbup:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I think i need better pics :facepalm:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

garasja said:


>


Jump the bridge!!!!!!


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tc413 (May 20, 2013)

1987 16v


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Spotted today near my shop.









iPic


----------



## skeat vr6 (Jun 5, 2006)

12v vr6 turbo


----------



## Sciroccoelho (Jun 8, 2011)

My Scirocco Scala 16v 1.8 of 1990



with "Scirocco" sticker 


My Scirocco Scala 8v 1.8 of 1988



and my Scirocco GT 1.6 carburator of 1982



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## NFortin8 (Jun 18, 2012)

No mods









party in the garage









Met paul for the first time.









Then customized
































































Help has arrived


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## sandrunner (Apr 26, 2003)

Picture from a local meet last weekend in Columbia.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

other pics from THE track:


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

@ Vw Fanatics 2013












































































































super Original..like new :what:


----------



## Scirocco_power (Nov 6, 2005)

by Original i mean the 16v and not the vr6 syncro


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics! /\


----------



## B0B0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Greetz B0B0


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Mtl-Marc said:


> *SO CLEAN YOU COULD EAT OFF THE VALVE COVER ENGINE BAY PIC*


I'm jelly.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Nice! Yours??


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

*last Sunday!!*


















































regards!!

lalostonevw


----------



## SpruceGrove (Sep 1, 2010)

*peek-a-boo*


----------



## bbrinley (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Peek a boo !!


----------



## SMITHERZ (Apr 27, 2013)

*Automortals 88 scirocco project*


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday we had a little www.Scirocco-Lounge.com meeting...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Yesterday we had a little www.Scirocco-Lounge.com meeting...



Love the badge less grill, did you make it, or buy it somewhere ? Also any ideas where I can find those blank off grills where the inner light used to be?

Looks great!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


>


Does the column tilt?


----------



## govwgo77 (May 13, 2008)

My friend's VW collection.


----------



## Ebizzle (Mar 12, 2012)

That is a beautiful collection!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

:thumbup: Nice!

The badgeless grill is from Mattig and the grill corners are original scirocco. Early years of build.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> :thumbup: Nice!
> 
> The badgeless grill is from Mattig and the grill corners are original scirocco. Early years of build.


Any chance of some matting grills still around anywhere?


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Does the column tilt?


No I kept the oem scirocco column, and adapted the corrado column cover to it by moulding in a part of Tyne scirocco column cover.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of the car I just picked up. 86 8v, gutted, racelands, poly bushings, cammed, and came with a cage. Feels so good to be back into an early watercooled.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> Any chance of some matting grills still around anywhere?


Yes chances are there, but the mattig grills are very very rare. Instead if you want to combiny it withe original scirocco grill corners instead of the euro high beams.

Alternative you can take the grill from a VW Bus T3 and cut it. Make own brackets and it will fit perfect for the Scirocco.



Looks almost the same. Only the lamellar is a little bit wider...

Next week I will change mine in my green daily...


----------



## gcsracing (Apr 25, 2010)

*83 Scirocco at the top of Duryea Dr in Reading Pa.*

ic:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

I had to move my cars out in the yard. 

So here's the collection.



http://s702.photobucket.com/user/DSM666kilt/media/veedubs/IMG_1198_zps4873ab75.jpg.html?filters[user]=90555589&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## midlman (Dec 22, 2009)

When I got it in Dec 2009....







And as it sits today (July 2013).. almost there


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

new pictures from this weekend


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

just had to post this


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

My car hit the big 3-0 the other day :beer: Happy Birthday ol girl


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> My car hit the big 3-0 the other day :beer: Happy Birthday ol girl


But does that match the date of the tag on your radiator core support? That is it's true birthday.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Decided to wash it today!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

/\ Looks good!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Almost done. Bodykit going on this weekend, and the rms.


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

prom king said:


> Almost done. Bodykit going on this weekend, and the rms.


Looking great!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

sicrocc said:


>


Corrado dash WITH a VWMS style shifter! You sir color me green, green with envy!


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

just got the Scirocco finished for Waterwerks - wish me luck folks............


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Got my New wheels on and went to a local cars and coffee meet!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Brycejoseph :heart: 88 16v :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

here is a ic: of a German spec. Scirocco



Notabora2 said:


> Snapped a few pics today!


from this thread in the Regional Forums : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6121629-WagnAir-2013-Annaul-BBQ


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

^^^except for the us corner lights^^^ (still a beautiful car):thumbup:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

VWsEatRice said:


> ^^^except for the us corner lights^^^ (still a beautiful car):thumbup:


wow I totally missed the front turns being US spec :banghead:

then I don't know if this is owned by an American (serviceman) or a German, some locals in Germany like the square US style front turns :screwy:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

California 16v said:


> Brycejoseph :heart: 88 16v :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> here is a ic: of a German spec. Scirocco
> 
> ...


This is Olli´s car! :thumbup:

Don´t know him in person but I know the car...he does a lot of good work and cool parts on it. :thumbup: But not everything is street legal for germany.


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

I lost my dad late last year. Decided to do this picture a few weeks ago, he would have been 60. I bought the car after he passed away as a tribute to him and mom. They had their '75 in upstate new york when they were my age.


----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Made my day!!! :thumbup:



dub_corey said:


> I lost my dad late last year. Decided to do this picture a few weeks ago, he would have been 60. I bought the car after he passed away as a tribute to him and mom. They had their '75 in upstate new york when they were my age.


----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)

*As it sits.*

Covered.


On jack stands.


Cause I pulled the head


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks, you are welcome 



D_Kraus_Dirtbiker said:


> Made my day!!! :thumbup:


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

dub_corey said:


> I lost my dad late last year. Decided to do this picture a few weeks ago, he would have been 60. I bought the car after he passed away as a tribute to him and mom. They had their '75 in upstate new york when they were my age.


One of the most meaningful and impactful pictures I've seen on these forums in a long time! Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

dub_corey said:


> I lost my dad late last year. Decided to do this picture a few weeks ago, he would have been 60. I bought the car after he passed away as a tribute to him and mom. They had their '75 in upstate new york when they were my age.


:thumbup: lost my father a cpl months back as well man. The 84' he bought me in high school will be getting a resto some day... I'm over in lenhartsville hope to see it cruising around!


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

you're welcome, thanks a lot. 



brownhound said:


> One of the most meaningful and impactful pictures I've seen on these forums in a long time! Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> :thumbup: lost my father a cpl months back as well man. The 84' he bought me in high school will be getting a resto some day... I'm over in lenhartsville hope to see it cruising around!


that is awesome you still have it. does it run? i'll pm you, a few of us meet on thursdays at cabelas.


----------



## 3leggeddog (Aug 27, 2013)

scirvw16vleo1 said:


> just got the Scirocco finished for Waterwerks - wish me luck folks............


Looks great. Those are very nice wheels


----------



## 3leggeddog (Aug 27, 2013)

Recently acquired '88 16V, with some nice mods

scirocco by strings&lenses&hops, on Flickr


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

sicrocc said:


>


Looking good as always!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

My little summer daily driver, aka mobile aircraft support vehicle......the tools never leave the trunk.



The rotor blades in the crate shared the paint booth with my plane, and the car is on the list to visit the booth at some point. They have a good painter there.


----------



## toshak (Jul 11, 2004)

My Rocco and my gti.


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

Some pics from camping with my son a couple of weeks ago. He still loves Sciroccos as much as always


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

Different Scirocco/airport/hangar. Still mine tho


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The twins: P


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

new born ...fresh built


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*Reborn?*



Ralph1975 said:


> new born ...fresh built


From the looks of the air dam , I would say more like "seen the light" . Looks as if you are making it capable of running like a bat out of hell...


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*Needs lowering*


----------



## vnichw (Nov 10, 2010)

*I'd worry about a mirror first.*



mr.brown said:


>


Unless of course ,it is a right hand drive..


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

vnichw said:


> From the looks of the air dam , I would say more like "seen the light" . Looks as if you are making it capable of running like a bat out of hell...


 The kamei air dam is open for more air .......awd and turbo added


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

DSC01531 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

prom king said:


>


The car looks great!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

DrFraserCrane said:


> DSC01531 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


What license plate light thing is that from?


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

ziggirocco said:


> What license plate light thing is that from?


quantum sedan


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

I have one for sale if anyone is interested...


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Ralph1975 said:


> new born ...fresh built



Is this chrome yellow?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

dig the door cards and shift boot on the white car from the fellow MDer. :thumbup:


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

SP Scirocco said:


> dig the door cards and shift boot on the white car from the fellow MDer. :thumbup:


Thanks, Your '85 is SUPER SICK....great job with that car. I'd love to out and cruise with you guys someday.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

DrFraserCrane said:


> DSC01531 by DrFraserCrane, on Flickr


Did you unlower it? My mind is blown. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Did you unlower it? My mind is blown. :laugh: :thumbup:


I did. took it autocrossing this weekend


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Maybe this fat lady is mine tomorrow...we will see...

Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Maybe this fat lady is mine tomorrow...we will see...
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.com



Can´t believe it....*she´s mine!!!*
:heart:

I´m like dancing! :wave:


----------



## BILL CARSON (Dec 2, 2010)

^ ^ ^ Happy for you! More pics and info please.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

More infos to come when I got her home.

It´s a ´78 GTI (EG) with 11x15 ET-61 in the front. 285/40 15 tires and 13x15 ET-74 in the back with 345/35 15 tires.
Rustfree (what I can see)
3 owners before me
crack-free dash (just the tachometer cover is briken)
Fichtel & Sachs Race suspension
Sintermetal Sachs Race clutch (difficult to drive)
Tezet/Supersprint Exhaust
Mercedes Benz 190 rear lights in black
Original 158.000 km


Engine stutters when I want to go fast...must see wht´s wrong with it...

That´s all for now...

More to come when I got her home and do some work on it...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice! post some more shots!  I want to see the rear lights!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats!! Looks wild!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

delosiers6 said:


>


Is that an OEM shift boot?? Looks so cool matched to the seats.


----------



## delosiers6 (Mar 15, 2007)

upoo2 said:


> Is that an OEM shift boot?? Looks so cool matched to the seats.


No, My Mom has always done this type of work on the side. She did all black leather for me in my first Scirocco back in the early 90's.....I'll try to dig up a picture.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

DrFraserCrane said:


> I did. took it autocrossing this weekend


Your car is the reason I want an S2.


----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mr Lees's will be mine by the weekend I hope...if the DMV would hurry and deliver a title. :wave:

I had to get rid of this to get it...but I feel like it is going to be a good decision. :laugh:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

chipperdavis2305 said:


> Mr Lees's will be mine by the weekend I hope...if the DMV would hurry and deliver a title. :wave:
> 
> I had to get rid of this to get it...but I feel like it is going to be a good decision. :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:










Lower it :banghead:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Some of my favorites , not all but some!
Just looked through about 50 pages 













































































I hope to be on these cars level one day, wow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A2J7C (Aug 11, 2013)

here's my rocco...





































but these BBS where stolen from me 1 month later, so i'm working in another set of MTi's...


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

delosiers6 said:


>


Looks great. I need to get up with you soon.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Local cars and coffee here in Boise*

Here was a shot a friend took at a local cars and coffee.









here is the link to the rest of the photoshttp://www.flickr.com/photos/gregory_gdp/sets/72157635889140773/with/9938722294/
Only our second meet still trying to get the cool cars to come out! :beer:


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

in the socal euro gtg.


























regards.

lalostonevw


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Shot on thursday this week in my scirocco hangar...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^ More info please 
Car? body kit? tires?
Usage? 
:thumbup::beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

78 GTI, original 158.000 km, 
99,5% rust free!!!! :thumbup:
Bodykit KHL Motorsport/Prinz with some extra inches than KHL normally does, 
rims in front BBS 3pieces 11x155 ET-61 with 285/40R15, 
backside has 13x15 ET-74 with 345/35R15, 
Tezet header, long fat pipe until the Supersprint/selfmade exhaust,
since last week with polished rollbar inside from a MKII that fits.

Usage: *Have fun!* 

Bought it 3 weeks ago...inside is empty....only a driver´s seat. I will do a new interior in it, change the rusty tank, the brakes an do some cosmetics. the next year in spring I want to drive it on the sunny days or for car meetings. 

More pics and specs here (in german): http://www.scirocco-lounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2198


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I've always said that the only way I'd ever go to h2oi was in my Scirocco. Finally did that this year and oh MAN what a feeling.  Here's the only shot I've managed to find of it. Nice shot at least. I haven't avidly searched for more pics but I'm happy with this. It's a rat right now but hopefully by this coming Spring it'll be painted and sitting pretty.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## cobrawannabe (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting the shots!


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

*@H2Oi*

Rodolfo is not as handsome as he once was


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

IZZY, What happened to your lights?


Pict of my dis·as·ter on wheels......


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Neptuno said:


> Rodolfo is not as handsome as he once was


Oh dear...is that another Cirrus Grey going on there?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That was an old picture of when I was installing euro headlights and bumpers. :thumbup:


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> That was an old picture of when I was installing euro headlights and bumpers. :thumbup:


I thought it looked like an older picture but perhaps you were going for a new look.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Here's one I owned for a few weeks


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Past tense Chuck?


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah, that one was a couple years ago.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Portrait time


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Rare photo of the South Carolina Scirocco breeding grounds:

<a href="http://s64.photobucket.com/user/sanityana/media/ShopDay_zpsf0f24c61.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h167/sanityana/ShopDay_zpsf0f24c61.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ShopDay_zpsf0f24c61.jpg"/></a>

(Taken from the safety of my Mutual of Omaha truck, while Jim distracted them from the brush)


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sanityana said:


> Rare photo of the South Carolina Scirocco breeding grounds:
> 
> <a href="http://s64.photobucket.com/user/sanityana/media/ShopDay_zpsf0f24c61.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h167/sanityana/ShopDay_zpsf0f24c61.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ShopDay_zpsf0f24c61.jpg"/></a>
> 
> (Taken from the safety of my Mutual of Omaha truck, while Jim distracted them from the brush)


 Im from Charleston.....didn't expect another Rocco on its grounds


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Charlotte/York area. 

Slowly building up an army- I mean, cult...yeah...


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## GSDKSD (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a work in progress. But these cars are always a work in progress, no?


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did some rolling shots because I got a new phone the other day. Camera test! :laugh:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Need some starting help!!!*

Well to start of with....for the past few days Ive had a little issue where when I put the key in the start position, it takes like a second or two to actually start. Like an electrical delay to the starter. 

Today, however, I was cleaning my carb out and then when I went to start it, it turned over VERY slowly (as if battery was dead) but started with the oil and temp light flashing. Then I shut her down and tried again but it was a no go this time. Just the clicking of the fuse box and starter. I just ordered a new one but am a little worried if it is even that. Anyone had any problem like this? Thanks!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

prom king said:


>


This one is _really_ nice :thumbup:


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

killercoconuts said:


> I've always said that the only way I'd ever go to h2oi was in my Scirocco. Finally did that this year and oh MAN what a feeling.  Here's the only shot I've managed to find of it. Nice shot at least. I haven't avidly searched for more pics but I'm happy with this. It's a rat right now but hopefully by this coming Spring it'll be painted and sitting pretty.


I really like the way your Rocco is sitting. Can you give me the specs on your wheels, tires and suspension? I'd like to get my MK1 sitting like this.

Thanks!


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are my pictures from the White Cat GTI `13!


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

^^^Beautiful Scirocco you got there! ^^^ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Few pics from a show my friend put on yesterday. Lost the limbo to a Miata and a Meyers Manx buggy with half a windshield.  :laugh:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Few pics from a show my friend put on yesterday. Lost the limbo to a Miata and a Meyers Manx buggy with half a windshield.  :laugh:


Your car looks really really good in the last two pictures:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

aarron said:


> I really like the way your Rocco is sitting. Can you give me the specs on your wheels, tires and suspension? I'd like to get my MK1 sitting like this.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I didn't catch this sooner. Thanks dude!!

-BBS RM with 1" RS lips.
-185/45/15 Nankang NS-II (good luck finding another set.)
-5mm spacers front/10mm spacers rear.
-Cheap Rokkor coilovers with helper springs and bump stops removed. (temporary. god they're awful.)

:beer:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply KC. I assume those BBS are 8"?

Thanks again


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

aarron said:


> Thanks for the reply KC. I assume those BBS are 8"?
> 
> Thanks again


BBS RMs in stock form are 15x6.5. The 1" lips make them 15x7. :thumbup:


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

brownhound said:


>


Beautiful! 

I have no idea how to edit, my first attempt. 




































Found the last one on the interwebsss


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Today on my way home when my work was finished...there was a trailer in the parking lot...so I had to do some snapshots of my daily scirocco... Sorry for crappy pics....but I had no other camera with me...









Hope you like it and also bring some new pics to this thread.  :thumbup:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Last run before snow hit


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks great! I'm almost inclined to think it looks better than the Porsche


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

I am pleased and proud to present to all of you my *1988 16V Scirocco.*

I live in BC, Canada, and we're importing this beautiful car in from Florida. 

A great trip of about 6000 Miles across the great USA, Through 10 States. :thumbup: 










Above is in San Fransisco, getting close to home. Below is in Nevada, three days into the Roadtrip.










This ones in Florida, just after the car was picked up.


----------



## Claypgn (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's my 1986 8V. Not quite done yet but, close. I posted a thread with more info.I'm excited to drive her soon.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

PB231603 by aw614, on Flickr


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Something with the wheels is here damn wrong...the position of the front wheels in the wheel arches are not right. They has to be in the middle...on the pic they´re too much rear-facing.

Are the transverse control arms straight and ok???


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Claypgn said:


> Here's my 1986 8V. Not quite done yet but, close. I posted a thread with more info.I'm excited to drive her soon.


I think it is an optical illusion to some extent, the wheels are turned, and may be out of alignment a bit.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> Something with the wheels is here damn wrong...the position of the front wheels in the wheel arches are not right. They has to be in the middle...on the pic they´re too much rear-facing.
> 
> Are the transverse control arms straight and ok???



I think it has mostly to do with the massive (16") rims by the looks of it paired with massive monster truck tires...and the back spacing, and the wheels turned...


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

got a nice set of phase 2 ronal turbos and put them on, did some photoshop to the ride height to see how it will look:


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)

*FV-QR*

love it


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I forgot to post these from a few weeks ago.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

mk2_drew said:


> I am pleased and proud to present to all of you my *1988 16V Scirocco.*
> 
> I live in BC, Canada, and we're importing this beautiful car in from Florida.
> 
> ...


Awesome, I did the same and it seems like yesterday, but it's been fiv years (see magical mystery tour link below). My direct route wasn't that long, but I did a lot of "driving around" in the first weeks after purchase. Florida cars are worth the trek!


----------



## Claypgn (Oct 28, 2013)

It definitely needs an alignment. The steering wheel is about 90 degrees off. Haven't really driven her yet or had the front end looked at. That is next on the list after I fix the hood latch situation. The car came with the wheels and tires and for now I don't have the money to change them.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

2013....


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Shouldn't those plates be 1? 99 is played. ;P


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

veetarded said:


> Shouldn't those plates be 1? 99 is played. ;P


I own both [99] and [199]! Yes both are played because 99/199 is the most desirable set numbers. The first car out is #1. The last car out is 199 and the track is cleaner when the last car runs.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

FTFY 


Doug T said:


> 2013....CHAMPION!!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

:wave:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericcolacino/11299091555/" title="Photo Dec 09, 10 55 47 AM by Eric (rresetrrewind), on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3833/11299091555_745d40dc78_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Photo Dec 09, 10 55 47 AM"></a>


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I am going to whore a bit ic:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

nice one :thumbup:


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

outstanding brazil brown! and i thought mine was in good shape.




g e o r g e D! said:


> I am going to whore a bit ic:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Trying to learn how to do this photography thing.


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

Found a pic over at my folks. Hopefully I haven't already posted this one.


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Trying to learn how to do this photography thing.


Diggin those steelies! a fresh powder coat and chrome centers your golden :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I was working on one of my babies today...tyre testing...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

g e o r g e D! said:


> Diggin those steelies! a fresh powder coat and chrome centers your golden :thumbup:


Thanks, still not sure what I want to do long term with them. I got them for cheap from a friend and the bronze powdercoat on the barrel is decent. I was thinking about having the lips painted the SSR spectrum silver but I dont know what to do with the centers.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello, New guy here. These are all I have of this car. Been looking for another 82 to restore for years. They must have all been put to rest because I can't seem to get my hands on one. 

*
Edit for full disclosure before I get called out...  No they're not real euro headlights. When I had this car they were hard to come by & too expensive. The headlight are off a Vanagon I found at a junk yard. They're almost identical to real Euro lights. Just replaced Scirocco grill with a chopped up a Jetta grill.
*





























*Can't forget about Frankenrocco. It was an 8v with a Callaway Stage Two Turbo.*











*This car literally had every item in this catalog that was for a Scirocco.*










If anyone wants to reminisce over the good ol' days when every VW you saw had Neuspeed stickers on the glass. I scanned the whole 1990 A.P.S. catalog & price list for posterity. :bs:

No, but really I did scan it. Link is here: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Hutch_Hoarder/library/APS%20Catalog%20-%20Neuspeed%20-%20from%201990


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I don't own a SLR, Nikon or any of the such. Iphone5 with Instagram. Straight ballin I know. Anyways....
> 
> Scirocco in Holland Tunnel


woot


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Old School Fool said:


> If anyone wants to reminisce over the good ol' days when every VW you saw had Neuspeed stickers on the glass. I scanned the whole 1990 APS catalog & price list for posterity. :bs:
> 
> No, but really I did scan it. Link is here: http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Hutch_Hoarder/library/APS%20Catalog%20-%20Neuspeed%20-%20from%201990


Cool. :thumbup:

I still have the 1994 ish APS and Techtonics catalogs somewhere in my pile of stuff.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Allyn did something similar a few years ago. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

White kitteh.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Allyn did something similar a few years ago. :laugh:


Nice "Tail" on that Scirocco Buddy.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 20vRocc (Mar 19, 2006)

^ reason I want to pull my kit off


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice to see another Quebec Rocco!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PA 16v said:


>


Is the yellow '83 still alive?


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

I don't remember the username of the guy that had it. He was on here 10 years ago, worked as an airplane mechanic, all around nice guy.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PA 16v said:


> I don't remember the username of the guy that had it. He was on here 10 years ago, worked as an airplane mechanic, all around nice guy.


Met the guy several times at the Julep a looong time ago. IIRC his first name is Fred.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> IIRC his first name is Fred.


Exactly.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Jeez! A VW dealership in Goose Bay!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

1983 ish... Doing auto-X with CADL, affiliated with SCCA. 
Its funny to say that they had a field reproduced troughout North America, with events happening allover the continent, and it took about 4 -5 weeks to compile event results, for the regional, and national standings... 

PS: notice the nice 1983 brand new skylark in the background 



Still have my VW&P mags


----------



## xanderdeg (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Great pic! :thumbup:

Can I have this one for a Scirocco-Lounge.com header? Pleeeeaze....


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Is the yellow '83 still alive?


I thought original guy was luc, but I recall the car at its original inception in the early RMR days. I saw the car nth is past summer at the local air ride show, it is waiting a motor swap and is owned by a new guy, no idea who, the shop doing the swap had brought the car.


----------



## xanderdeg (Dec 15, 2013)

All Eyez on me said:


> Great pic! :thumbup:
> 
> Can I have this one for a Scirocco-Lounge.com header? Pleeeeaze....


me? sure just let me know when it's up!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

fantastic wheels :thumbup:

greets
Lars




PA 16v said:


>


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

xanderdeg said:


> me? sure just let me know when it's up!


No prob! I will let you know! :thumbup:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

fredybender said:


> Still have my VW&P mags


Haha i was just flipping thru the one with the mk2 catching air on the cover today... Love those old mags :thumbup:


----------



## atosss007 (Aug 22, 2012)

One of my scirocco


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

This looks very nice, is the dash suede?


----------



## atosss007 (Aug 22, 2012)

flocked


----------



## A1 Fanatiker (Mar 10, 2004)

dub_corey said:


> I lost my dad late last year. Decided to do this picture a few weeks ago, he would have been 60. I bought the car after he passed away as a tribute to him and mom. They had their '75 in upstate new york when they were my age.



Thanks for posting this up. Means a lot to folks on different levels.


----------



## Jefftron10 (Oct 21, 2012)

*my daily*


----------



## amid (Sep 4, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Trying to learn how to do this photography thing.


I like your style...


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Beauty ! :thumbup:

:wave:



Jefftron10 said:


>


----------



## Jefftron10 (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks dude, its a work in progress


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

A1 Fanatiker said:


> Thanks for posting this up. Means a lot to folks on different levels.


no problem. i plan on taking it to a lot of shows this year, it looks a little different now. can't wait to meet new people and hear new stories.


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

New year- new rims!


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

very nice,more info on wheels,suspension.:thumbup:


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you! 
The wheels are: ACT SX 6,5x17 and 7x17 with 165/35 and 185/35 tyres.
Suspension: special H&R rebound 50mm (50mm shorter coil overs) with 120mm springs.


----------



## jgeis (Jan 15, 2014)

Just bought my first Scirocco (and first VW!). Going to be a winter project, weekend driver, and maybe autocross competitor.


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Welcome to the Scirocco addiction! Looks like a nice solid base. Take care of it and it will be part of your family for a long time!


----------



## jgeis (Jan 15, 2014)

PA 16v said:


> Welcome to the Scirocco addiction! Looks like a nice solid base. Take care of it and it will be part of your family for a long time!


It's definitely a solid base, which is why I had to pick it up. My girlfriend had a Mk2 Jetta and we loved that car (it was destroyed thanks to someone that was texting while driving :banghead so I always wanted to get myself into an '80s VW.

I've got another car to daily drive, so the Scirocco will be well taken care of and should only get better!


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)

Jefftron10 said:


>


looks like my old one...RIPieces


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

*Wasn't Brown a Model Produced in Limited Numbers?*



jgeis said:


> Just bought my first Scirocco (and first VW!). Going to be a winter project, weekend driver, and maybe autocross competitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Pretty sure the car is black.... Just looks brown in that pic because of the fall foliage reflections. :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

jgeis said:


>


Your driver's side lights are mis-aligned.  But seriously, nice looking car, welcome to the group and they really do look like one is aimed too high or one too low.


----------



## jgeis (Jan 15, 2014)

-camber said:


> Pretty sure the car is black.... Just looks brown in that pic because of the fall foliage reflections. :beer:


It's actually a metallic flake brown. It's not the original paint, it got a respray at some point to this brown color. The original color was light brown/champagne. I'm not sure what the original color is actually called.

Those pictures are just a hair old, they were provided to me by the previous owner. The misaligned headlights bothered me a ton so those got fixed quickly, lol.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

rugera said:


> New year- new rims!



really sweet car...Not feeling the tires(or lack of), they'd never survive here in Cleveland, haha.. But thats a sweet car.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

No pics, but vids...drove my friends "Fat Boy" today. Then he drove it and I was filming...enjoy!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

.....and where are the vids?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I can see them. You´re not?

3 vids on Youtube. If you want to search it on youtube check out Fat Boy 001, Fat Boy 002 and Fat Boy 003.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

No I cannot see them here, searched them, sounds really nice, what hood is that, looks great!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

New ride


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ziggirocco said:


> No I cannot see them here, searched them, sounds really nice, what hood is that, looks great!


Sounds like 16V Weber carburators... It´s a Escher Motorsport engine. :laugh:

The hood is CFK from Schneider/RSS. We germans call it RSS Hood. Very expensive and rare part...price only the hood if you find one...500€...
Mine had a hood like this too as it was build. But the former owner put it away and never found it again...:banghead:

So maybe I have to make my own version in the future....but I prefer metal hoods.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> New ride


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I like your new ride


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

hasnfefr said:


> New ride


Nice!

Never realized you are just down the road from me, i'm on the west side of Cleveland..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Los Angeles, 1976


You have to squint for that one.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

Mtl-Marc said:


> 1985Jetta said:
> 
> 
> > Los Angeles, 1976
> ...


The Audi, Scirocco, or the Bug? ...or the smog? Cool pix!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

jgeis said:


> It's definitely a solid base, which is why I had to pick it up. My girlfriend had a Mk2 Jetta and we loved that car (it was destroyed thanks to someone that was texting while driving :banghead so I always wanted to get myself into an '80s VW.
> 
> I've got another car to daily drive, so the Scirocco will be well taken care of and should only get better!


Scirocco > MkII Jetta, though I have more miles in a MkII Jetta. Looks like a great car for Michigan! Welcome, and be sure to bring the to the big party in Ohio in June!


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

Asheville, NC. Hate to see it go, going to sell soon.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like its in great shape!


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

at eurotripper in ft myers


P1030041 by aw614, on Flickr

P1030042 by aw614, on Flickr


----------



## against88 (Feb 16, 2014)

my relatively new, slightly abused, usually starts, 87 scirocco.


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey thats me! Thanks for the coverage. Not sure if I got to talk to you, I was super bummed my duckbill got trashed on the way to the show.



Aw614 said:


> at eurotripper in ft myers
> 
> 
> P1030041 by aw614, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

one more picture from my trip to florida, really thinking of moving back:


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

*Greetings from Snowy Canada!*









Some shots of the Behind, a couple weeks prior.

















Last Ones, I swear... :bs:
Front shots, newly painted emblem, 16V badge and grille.

















Imperfections aside, she's my fave. :heart:


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

dub_corey said:


> Hey thats me! Thanks for the coverage. Not sure if I got to talk to you, I was super bummed my duckbill got trashed on the way to the show.


Hey I did get a chance to talk to you, Im Andrew Wong on the EA facebook page,


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

nice i remember! good seein ya man.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

/\ Hot damn!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

The Silver S2 in the middle with Quad rounds is very intriguing.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

4A-GE Blacktop swap into a Mk1 from Thailand.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

Mtl-Marc said:


>




*EEK!!!  Holy car porn... Think I just







in my draws!*


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> 4A-GE Blacktop swap into a Mk1 from Thailand.


THIS..is ill!!! :sly:

But it´s ill in a cool way...:screwy::thumbup:

So many sciroccofreaks...all over the world. Nice to know there a lot of scirocco freaks out there all over the world...even in Thailand. :thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

That's way cool^^

How about pictures of parts for the rocco?

Quaife LSD, 4.64 RP new seals and 100mm flanges=ready to rocc


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^ This made me think of...


----------



## Purpleblownpinto (Aug 8, 2012)

This is my POS. Its been nothing but trouble, however I'm rather proud of it. Leme know what you think!

At a NASA track day at VIR

At a NASA track day at VIR

ChumpCar Race at VIR south course

At the Dyno

At the Dyno


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That carb setup.... 

wat  :sly:


----------



## FCR82Rocco (May 12, 2013)

Pics of the dyno sheet? Awesome set up, interested in seeing more motor pictures :thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

X2 for more info! Love it.


----------



## Purpleblownpinto (Aug 8, 2012)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That carb setup....
> 
> wat  :sly:


This car came to me in pieces. Its my first VW so I was not familiar with the god forsaken mechanical fuel injection... I built the car to compete in the ChumpCar series and I didn't want to fight fuel injection gremlins. I had a 2.0L 16v and the injection crap from the 8v turd. I tried to cobble it together and get it to run but it refused to work. I figured I could fab up an intake to use a holley and roll on with finishing the car. I used the existing lower intake to make the turn above the valve cover and made the rest out of scrap metal. I could write a whole thread about how it was made but needless to say it works well enough. The real bonus was cutting the enormous hole in the hood! XD I ran the biggest most obnoxious air cleaner I could find. The car looks fantastic with the entire carb sticking through the hood. Totally fits my style. (I'm mostly a domestic V8 guy). At one point I was pulled over by a local cop who was a VW enthusiast. He thought I was running a roots blower! Had to show him the build while we BSed on the shoulder. Fun times. The whole mess does block some of the forward view. I had trouble seeing the apex on right handers at the track...


----------



## Purpleblownpinto (Aug 8, 2012)

FCR82Rocco said:


> Pics of the dyno sheet? Awesome set up, interested in seeing more motor pictures :thumbup:


Sad story about the trip to the dyno... Loaded the car on the trailer and drove out to the shop. We got the car shackled down and ran a couple test pulls. The motor was breaking up badly and running an AFR of 19/1. Messed with the carb a ton and wasted lots of time. Come to find out the gas tank was empty. All they had was a gas can with 87 octane for us to steal. Tried to run with the low octane fuel but the motor was spark knocking its self to death... Needless to say no dyno sheets, no power numbers, and lost my chance to properly tune the carb and timing... 

Here's a few pictures of the intake in process and the test fitting. Plus a crappy video of a shakedown at a local autox.








[/url] DSCN0337 by PurpleBlownPinto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] DSCN0333 by PurpleBlownPinto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] DSCN0332 by PurpleBlownPinto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] DSCN0344 by PurpleBlownPinto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] DSCN0338 by PurpleBlownPinto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] . by PurpleBlownPinto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] DSCN0357 by PurpleBlownPinto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## zrocco (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys here's my 88 16v Scirocco


----------



## Dr. Livingstone (Mar 5, 2014)

PA 16v said:


> Dusted some old CDs to get these pictures. Will take new ones this summer.
> 
> From oldest to newest


What wheels are these? Good choice with the RPF1s, by the way. I think I'll get a set of Rota Subzeros when I get the cash.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

zrocco said:


> Hey guys here's my 88 16v Scirocco


You just buy this? 4500$?


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Dr. Livingstone said:


> What wheels are these? Good choice with the RPF1s, by the way. I think I'll get a set of Rota Subzeros when I get the cash.


Konig, but I don't remember the model name, sold them over 10 years ago!

And my current wheels are Subzero's, not RPF1, although those are nice too.

Edit, just found post from 2002 :

```
I just changed mags, I definately prefer the feel of the new mags and tires (15x6.5 Rota Subzero with Kuhmo Escta Supra 712 205/50), but how to you find the new look...

Compared to this: (17x7 [B]Konig Tantrum[/B] with Yokohama A520 205/40)
```


----------



## zrocco (Apr 19, 2010)

No Ive owned it for a while now... Had it for sale a little bit ago!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

zrocco said:


> No Ive owned it for a while now... Had it for sale a little bit ago!


Ahhh people kept sendin me pa dubbers screen shots of it lol


----------



## zrocco (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha yup thats me :laugh:


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

Always good to get a 'lil mud on yer tires


----------



## Vladislav (Mar 6, 2013)

dub_corey said:


> one more picture from my trip to florida, really thinking of moving back:


Whats the color code for this paint job??? I really like it!


----------



## lostys (Aug 3, 2009)

here s my 8v us from Turkey.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

lostys said:


> here s my 8v us from Turkey.


:thumbup: Great looking 83 Wolfsburg Scirocco

*lostys* you should read this thread : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...co-Wolfsburg-and-Other-Special-Edition-Thread


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Vladislav said:


> Whats the color code for this paint job??? I really like it!


It is L69F Brazil Brown Metallic, it looks a lot more brown when its not in the sun, the light really makes it pop.


----------



## 88sv (Dec 14, 2009)

zrocco said:


> Hey guys here's my 88 16v Scirocco


Car is looking great!


----------



## lostys (Aug 3, 2009)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: Great looking 83 Wolfsburg Scirocco
> 
> *lostys* you should read this thread : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...co-Wolfsburg-and-Other-Special-Edition-Thread


thanks for the quote. i just did.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## zrocco (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks dude :beer:


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

<Img src="http://31.media.tumblr.com/24f0d6f6a0392060d10df3ec141392d5/tumblr_n28xaeC6QE1t5059uo3_1280.jpg">


<IMG SRC="http://24.media.tumblr.com/048f39ec04826620fbe47c7f0519f573/tumblr_n24pqhWuwC1t5059uo3_1280.jpg">


<img src="http://31.media.tumblr.com/d716a03598bb209971255d00bd7598b1/tumblr_n24puhVHuC1t5059uo2_1280.jpg">

Heres pics of mine . I get alot of looks haha

And no I didnt buy it like this haha


----------



## zrocco (Apr 19, 2010)

love the wheels... I'd like the car alot more without that crazy exhaust, and the rear bumper back on the car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

zrocco said:


> ...that crazy exhaust...


A pinch of bosozoku here?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

onurB said:


> A pinch of bosozoku here?


Needs a diesel rain cap, then it would be ok.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

Hard to find one of those damn caps lol.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

My only question is why is the hood spray painted. 

My only changes would be lower the front a little or go 14's and get a dual exhaust. 

Looks sweet though. Ive been thinking o doing similar things.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

^


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> 4A-GE Blacktop swap into a Mk1 from Thailand.


 yikes get that motor outta there :facepalm:



newbluevw said:


> <IMG SRC="http://24.media.tumblr.com/048f39ec04826620fbe47c7f0519f573/tumblr_n24pqhWuwC1t5059uo3_1280.jpg">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the ATS's this is a FAIL IMO :thumbdown:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

red16vdub said:


> yikes get that motor outta there :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Other than the ATS's this is a FAIL IMO :thumbdown:


Post pics of your car , so I can rip it up.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

red16vdub said:


> yikes get that motor outta there :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Other than the ATS's this is a FAIL IMO :thumbdown:


No one cares.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

prom king said:


> Post pics of your car , so I can rip it up.


  

Go ahead rip it, I'm sure you won't be the first or the last. But due comment if you like it 




CodeMan said:


> No one cares.


Well I care and sense this is a public forum I'm entitle to my opinion SORRY, it's just and opinion opcorn:


----------



## zrocco (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks awesome man :beer: What front lip is that?


----------



## zrocco (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> My only question is why is the hood spray painted.
> 
> My only changes would be lower the front a little or go 14's and get a dual exhaust.
> 
> Looks sweet though. Ive been thinking o doing similar things.


I have a dual I just havent figured out how to fab it up to work. 

I cant go lower im on bilstien sports and nuespeed race. 
I cant afford a k&w setup and I dont wanna just slam it for the sake of slamming it. Im getting bigger tires, and a custom set of arches and front diffusor, that should take care of gaps.

I built my car for e pretty much and of course when you do that you get compliments and criticism. Well thanks for the compliments.
As far as the critics if you dont like it idk what to say everyone has their tastes. The hood has that black spot as well as other parts of the car, its rust reformer, because its getting bad and bodywork and some paint will follow after the new motor and trans are built.


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

zrocco said:


> Looks awesome man :beer: What front lip is that?


Honestly for the life of me I serious can't remember the freaking name of the lower spoiler.
I do remember purchasing it and front grille from Rapid parts back in 94 or 95.
A few years ago, I change the lip because I got tired of fixing it almost every year.
Fiberglass is a lot of maintenance so I actually change it to a modified B3 Vr rubber lip. 
I sold the sides to a guy in Canada and currently got a completely new one in my garage
so maybe some day I'll put it back on who knows.
But for now I enjoy the torque and power of my TDI along with 53mpg.
So the rocco will have sit patiently hahaa


----------



## Vladislav (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## tsepash (Mar 15, 2014)

*87 16v*

Picked this up for $1150 with a set of AM wheels, Koni suspension and some Momo dress up stuff.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks nice for the money.......:thumbup:
A little damage, but that'll buff out......


----------



## tsepash (Mar 15, 2014)

Rocco.loco said:


> Looks nice for the money.......:thumbup:
> A little damage, but that'll buff out......


Yeah, the main thing I am worried about with the damage is that it is not just a fender swap (replacement fender and light assembly came with the car). I am not sure if it is called the core support or not but the rail that the fender is bolted to is bent and the front support (piece that the hood latches to) is pushed back.
Other worry is the clutch as I have never changed one myself and am not sure what all is involved. I am pretty good with working on cars mechanically but have done little body work. I am sure I can do the clutch, replaced the clutch in an '80s dodge horizon when I was 18 but that was 22 years ago, lol.


----------



## tsepash (Mar 15, 2014)

*Damage.*

Here's some pics of the extent of the damage.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

tsepash said:


> Yeah, the main thing I am worried about with the damage is that it is not just a fender swap (replacement fender and light assembly came with the car). I am not sure if it is called the core support or not but the rail that the fender is bolted to is bent and the front support (piece that the hood latches to) is pushed back.
> Other worry is the clutch as I have never changed one myself and am not sure what all is involved. I am pretty good with working on cars mechanically but have done little body work. I am sure I can do the clutch, replaced the clutch in an '80s dodge horizon when I was 18 but that was 22 years ago, lol.


How is the sub-frame rail under the battery???......where the front bumper attaches??? Was that corner hit above the bumper or did the sub-frame take the hit??? You might also have to see if that folded up inner fender moved the strut tower back any?? 
I think you said you drove it home......any shimmy or unusual tire wear in the front?? Those look like winter wipers.....was it used as a daily driver???
A couple of hours(?) on a frame aligner might put that inner fender back where the new fender will bolt right back on....???.....not that I know much about body alignment.....my 2 cents....


----------



## Purpleblownpinto (Aug 8, 2012)

tsepash said:


> Here's some pics of the extent of the damage.
> 
> No worries there. The sheet metal on these cars is so thin the gentle application of a BFH should be all you need. I had a slightly larger bobo on my rocco. Hit the wall hard at Charlotte motor speedway last summer. Repairs were a "little" more challenging. Here's a few pictures of my pain and suffering to put your damage into perspective.
> 
> ...


----------



## tsepash (Mar 15, 2014)

Rocco.loco said:


> How is the sub-frame rail under the battery???......where the front bumper attaches??? Was that corner hit above the bumper or did the sub-frame take the hit??? You might also have to see if that folded up inner fender moved the strut tower back any??
> I think you said you drove it home......any shimmy or unusual tire wear in the front?? Those look like winter wipers.....was it used as a daily driver???
> A couple of hours(?) on a frame aligner might put that inner fender back where the new fender will bolt right back on....???.....not that I know much about body alignment.....my 2 cents....


The sub frame seems fine but with this weather I have not been able to lift it up to get under and check it out. Odd thing is the bumper still sits straight but that front core support it cocked back. Just drove it to work tonight and it handles beautifully. No shimmy or pull at all and the tires don't seem to have uneven wear but they are fairly new. Unrelated to the body damage, my rpms were at 3k when I was going 60 mph in 5th gear, is that normal or could that be signs of the clutch slipping? 
I hope i don't have to change the whole front end..I think that would be out of my budget and way beyond my skill set.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

red16vdub said:


> Honestly for the life of me I serious can't remember the freaking name of the lower spoiler.
> I do remember purchasing it and front grille from Rapid parts back in 94 or 95.
> A few years ago, I change the lip because I got tired of fixing it almost every year.
> Fiberglass is a lot of maintenance so I actually change it to a modified B3 Vr rubber lip.
> ...



The front lip is a je designs lip. They arent easy to come by , but they look rad


----------



## mnem (Sep 14, 2009)

tsepash said:


> Unrelated to the body damage, my rpms were at 3k when I was going 60 mph in 5th gear, is that normal or could that be signs of the clutch slipping?
> I hope i don't have to change the whole front end..I think that would be out of my budget and way beyond my skill set.


Its probably normal for the transmission you're running. That's exactly the same as the 9A GTI transmission I have in my 'Rocco. Good news is it'll pull great off the line. Bad news is if you want better mileage on the highway you'll have to swap in a diesel fifth. The bonus now is you're already in your power band at highway cruising speeds, so unless you really need to put the hammer down, you can pass without downshifting.


----------



## Teighlor O' (Aug 18, 2011)

red16vdub said:


> Other than the ATS's this is a FAIL IMO :thumbdown:


Why? Because it doesn't look like EVERY OTHER Scirocco out there? Didn't follow the formula close enough? Honestly I'm bored of seeing the same car over and over again. It's like "hot rod" shows. Same flat black hot rod with red wheels and pinstriping on the hood....:facepalm:


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Found this on ebay.de, ends in a few days.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Scirocco-...41217853049?pt=Automobile&hash=item20e13d6e79


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Another interesting ebay.de find with a VR6... but no pics of it.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Volkswagen-S...50832671941?pt=Automobile&hash=item51af41bcc5


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^Nice.
Marc, whose GTII is this ?
(Pic from cincy, correct?)


----------



## n2orocco (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Those Turbos look spectacular.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

onurB said:


> ^Nice.
> Marc, whose GTII is this ?
> (Pic from cincy, correct?)


Bruno, I think Marc did not see your question 

The answer to your question is the black GTII in Marc's ic: is actually a black 1988 Scirocco 16v, which owner is *crazyaboutrocs* from Northern Maine, who also owns the blue Selgato that was at Cincy 2013 :beer:


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

*fresh paint...more soon*

http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n54/formidable-opponent/20140319_080439.jpg


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

B-Train said:


>


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

:heart: the X1 body kit & the white Wheels


----------



## B-Train (Jun 22, 2005)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> :heart: the X1 body kit & the white Wheels


Thanks, Crappy pic from my phone...and not quite done...soon for sale


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

WOW baby! :thumbup::heart:

That´s nice!!! :thumbup:

Don´t sell it! It´s so beautiful...the color, the bodykit, the wheels...it´s perfect. 

Please give us more pics in better quality! Pleeeeeease!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Spring in Norway


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Nice pic! ic:

Can I have it for a Scirocco-Lounge.com header?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Nice pic! ic:
> 
> Can I have it for a Scirocco-Lounge.com header?


: Thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I think this is a yes?! 

Thank you!

I´ll post you a link when it´s on.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> I think this is a yes?!  Yes
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I´ll post you a link when it´s on.


: Thumbup:


----------



## CMA87-16V (Mar 31, 2011)

So, my friends Grandpa gave him a Delorean this weekend...










I put some more pics up here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6948982-16-Valve-Scirocco-amp-Delorean


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

soon. very soon.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13751224434" title="IMAG0226 by ihartme, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/13751224434_ed1e8f3432.jpg" width="500" height="283" alt="IMAG0226"></a>


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Fresh out of Cryostasis over 3.5 of sitting on jack stands... Feels good to drive her again.


----------



## Subzero_vw (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is my new money pit.
Trailered it home, got it fired up after sitting for years in the woods/mountain pass. Needs shocks, wheel bearings, clutch just started slipping. But te motor sounds good and doesn't smoke and it has 110,000 miles on it. The odometer still works. 16v


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

SP Scirocco said:


> Fresh out of Cryostasis over 3.5 of sitting on jack stands... Feels good to drive her again.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

AWESOME !


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

The face of my S1; she is getting some much needed love as money comes in and goes out :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yesterday we had 3 of our 10 Sciroccos at home on one place...so I had to take some pics...:screwy:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1988
> 1980 VW Scirocco by jhary, on Flickr
> 1980 VW Scirocco Rear by jhary, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## Peterda129 (Oct 27, 2013)

Freshly painted











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow great to see another local car come up that I've never seen before.

How long have you own that lovely 16V


----------



## Peterda129 (Oct 27, 2013)

8 months got it in pretty bad condition thru on the bumpers lights rims suspension headers exhaust some interior parts that were missing and walla done 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterda129 (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh and painted it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Peterda129 said:


> Oh and painted it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice looking ride. What are the wheel/tire/suspension specs?


----------



## Peterda129 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks rims are 15x8 tires are toyo proxes 195 45 15 I have 8 mm spacers in rear and none in front I'm gonna put 12mm spacers in rear and the 8mm in front as for suspension I have raceland I pulled out the bumpstops ride was unbareble now ride is actually ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

The perfect sized Scirocco detailing assistant!:


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Emerging from winter hibernation!









The siblings reunited!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I like the one on the right. 

....and what gives? No family pic with the X1 and the Subaruski?


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

car meet in tj...


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Straight Up Dubs 2014


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 103/161. //35/2c/241/1.f - West Berlin French Sector 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr


Two of them btw. ^^




1985Jetta said:


> ^#38/84. //35/2c/202/1.f - EAST BERLIN, EAST GERMANY - DDR/GDR- 1987 by EUROVIZION, on Flickr



ic:


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

lalostonevw said:


>


god damn that's good. are those 9" cups in the rear? also what is that heckblende? 



scirvw16vleo1 said:


>


beautiful. makes me wish i never got rid of my compomotives. love all the color matching and yellow inners. :heart:


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

god damn that's good. are those 9" cups in the rear? also what is that heckblende? 

yep, 9" in the rear, and the heckblende is made for the mk2, I don't remember the brand.. regards...


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

The brand is Interstate Auto Design according to the box mine is in. They are pretty uncommon and sturdier than the others out there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## scir81 (Mar 21, 2004)

*My 1980.*


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought one today in the same colour, hopefully I can get it to look this good:thumbup:


----------



## scir81 (Mar 21, 2004)

Any pics?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

scir81 said:


>


Sawheet. :beer:


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice color 😛


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

About 4 years old pic, but the idea is there, she's about to point her nose outside...


----------



## jpoole689 (Apr 29, 2007)

*88 16v*

GREAT cars on this thread, here are a few quick shots of my baby. 

2.0L ABA Bottom
1.8 Top
Eurosport Race Header
TT Cams
Leather and Alcantra Interior
77K miles
Borla exhaust
French Euro's with clear sides
NOS Kamei Grill and Eyebrow



<a href="http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/jpoole689/media/IMG_0485.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o621/jpoole689/IMG_0485.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0485.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/jpoole689/media/IMG_0487.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o621/jpoole689/IMG_0487.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0487.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/jpoole689/media/IMG_0488.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o621/jpoole689/IMG_0488.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0488.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/jpoole689/media/IMG_0494.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1151.photobucket.com/albums/o621/jpoole689/IMG_0494.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_0494.jpg"/></a>


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Working on the Fat Lady...

New roll bar is in...:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

jpoole689 said:


> Leather and Alcantra Interior


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:

Beautifull car. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re : All you have to do is post your rocco pics*


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

In 1996 I was buying this 1980 SL 1.6 GTI


In 1998 I was starting to strip the car for restauration


Than I stopt the project for 16 years. The body was moving with me four times. Now I was starting to finish my longest project!


Befor grit blasting..


After welding...


Next pics after grinding...

Ritchie


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/10245389_10202852708032138_5294685159941299068_n.jpg


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Doesn't look like the driver would have survived that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Doesn't look like the driver would have survived that.


Nah, no one died, but I could use that rear bumper.

I think someone died in that one though.


----------



## Peterda129 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

I did it again. The last Scirocco I buy is a Tropic 1.8 from 1986


----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

Greetings from rainy Belarus :wave:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Denisuk said:


> Greetings from rainy Belarus :wave:


Great pic! :thumbup:

Can I have it for a www.Scirocco-Lounge.com header in the future?


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re : All you have to do is post your rocco pics*


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

Caught in the rain...


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

^^ Boy I like that blue. what's that from?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

SP Scirocco said:


> Caught in the rain...


Is it the one that was featured in PVW maybe 3years ago? (the sticker gave me a hint...)
That blue too...:thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## GermanCarsOnly (May 14, 2004)

Hibernation


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> VW SCIROCCO MK1,helston 1987 by RUSTDREAMER., on Flickr
> 
> 7/8/82
> D 1200 by cybertect, on Flickr
> ...


ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1987
> 8702-005 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr
> 8702-004 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr
> 8702-006 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr
> 8705-015 Scirocco by Viv Marsh, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 12/5/93
> scirocco by Caobhin, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## GermanCarsOnly (May 14, 2004)

Not hibernating


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

I just want to drive mineeeee 😐











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

first time out driving a rocco in 2 years. love it!! 










I do miss my twin card 16v.


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## spydesign (Oct 28, 2010)

*My 87 16V - finally road worthy!*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14223299953/


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

love the split mk1 rocco wheels


and to the answer the questions... It's Jazz Blue, and yes It was, Oct. 2010


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh lawd Paul, those wheels are beautifull! 

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

SP Scirocco said:


> love the split mk1 rocco wheels





Mtl-Marc said:


> Oh lawd Paul, those wheels are beautifull!
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


Thanks guys!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow Paul... looks very nice


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

I almost sold my wheel collection to order a set 










Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Take a little ride with me...


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

Just purchased it although its not my first time on the merry-go-round with a Scirocco. I had an 87 16v from 1990 +/- 1995 








[/url]Icy Branches by swrandall70, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bufguy (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

first week out. :beer:


----------



## jpoole689 (Apr 29, 2007)

*More 16V*

A few non-iphone pics:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

jpoole689 said:


>


Tasty! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Nice looking car! I am surprised that I haven't seen it running around.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Guess I've been gone for some time . . . Paul when did you require that MK1


----------



## jpoole689 (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nice looking car! I am surprised that I haven't seen it running around.


Thanks Paul - You may have seen it when it was in Derrick's shop for some tuning about 6 years ago before the restoration. It's been under the knife for the past 5 years, finally road worthy. Let me know if there are any local events, would be great to network with the AZ Scirocco contingent (all 3 of us?). FWIW, I got inspiration for the interior from the MK1 you built a few years ago


----------



## sciroccos4life (Oct 16, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> Wow Paul... looks very nice


Thanks Bee! Its been a while, we need a GTG! 



85roccoZ400 said:


> Guess I've been gone for some time . . . Paul when did you require that MK1


Ive had it for a few years already, even had it at Cincy the last time i was there, wifey drove it.
I know it's not a Cincy pic but that's what she look like then.


----------



## Pwnogrophy (May 23, 2012)

Here is my scirocco I just got 84 8v


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

New gift


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Is this one of the usb-sticks from the meeting in poland this year???

Do want!!!

Where can I get some?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 10/26/80
> OMG_0001 by gruntie916, on Flickr





1985Jetta said:


> IMG_0038 by gruntie916, on Flickr



ic:


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

All Eyez on me said:


> Is this one of the usb-sticks from the meeting in poland this year???
> 
> Do want!!!
> 
> Where can I get some?


Yes, this is usb stick from meeting
Unfortunately, they were only for participants


----------



## Denisuk (Feb 13, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> Great pic! :thumbup:
> 
> Can I have it for a www.Scirocco-Lounge.com header in the future?


Yes, you can. I'll be glad 

some pics from Moscow VAG Fest:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Im sure I did this before....credit to Mtl-Marc for the pic


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Mandatory SOWO bridge pic. 70's style.


----------



## jpoole689 (Apr 29, 2007)

dub_corey said:


> Mandatory SOWO bridge pic. 70's style.


Fantastic! The Ronals look absolutely amazing on this car.


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

dub_corey said:


> Mandatory SOWO bridge pic. 70's style.


Great photo and beautiful car


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

jpoole689 said:


> Fantastic! The Ronals look absolutely amazing on this car.





Hazi said:


> Great photo and beautiful car


Thanks guys! she is going in for rust repair before winter, it will look the same when done though. Anyone got a factory lip for sale lol? I lost mine..


----------



## dewndsurf (Jun 30, 2008)

*'87 16v restoration project*










































Here's my cardomain page: http://www.cardomain.com/ride/4013359/1987-volkswagen-scirocco/ :heart:

I've had this car for about 2 years now. The previous 4 owners just let it go. The first thing I did when I first bought it was clean and re-lube the sunroof mechanism so that it moves back and forth very smoothly, wash the engine/compartment, underside and wheel wells, fix the brakes and do a minor electrical harness repair. It got some adjustments and a/c charge at Precision Fine Tuning, a premier VW/German shop. This winter with the dash taken out, the wiring is all cleaned up and running cool. The main culprit was the HVAC wiring. Fan motor taken out, cleaned and relubed, wiring harness connectors cleaned, burned and hard wires cut out and replaced. The thermo fuse had been melted and corroded. Last year the old OEM 2 speed fan was replaced with a Flex-a-lite fan. The mirror motors were also cleaned and now work very smoothly. I may go for an aluminum radiator. 

The windows are now electric instead of manual. I didn't get a chance to put in the Audi 4000 sunroof motor, that will be next falls project. Wiring is all set up for the alarm system. I replaced the gaskets for the fan motor housing and plastic cover and added in a screen and HEPA filter. Last summer I buffed out the oxidation from the paint and that helped out alot but it's still a 10' paint job. When neighbors walk by my house and see my garage open and I'm working on it, I get alot of great compliments  Currently I have the fall/winter tires on Corrado Steely's. The summer tires will be on the American Racing wheels currently pictured.

List of to do's: Add in coil overs once I do the math for the correct spring height and weight to suit me, 2.1L blueprinted motor from my old Silver '87 16v to go in, DIGI II to replace the CIS-E, some body work and repaint same color, complete the sound system - 8 speaker system but no sub - just very nice balanced sound, dynamat, tint windows, electric trunk lock release, wiring LED's to the door pin locks for alarm, hood eye brow, reupholster seats and will have the dash/door cards/rear panel side cards changed from black to tan, have new ceiling upholstery, larger oil cooler, put in German headlights/clear turns along with the OEM replacement wiring harness (the lights have the electric adjusters), side marker lights, replace IMCO exhaust with my old Techtonics stainless with Dynomax muffler and small cosmetic stuff. So the exterior will look almost stock American except for the Euro headlights since stock American is getting harder to find. My old Rocco had Euro bumpers and that was nice to have for awhile but it's funny how Euro's want an American looking model and American's want a Euro looking model.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

From a few weeks ago before I put the Biturbos back on while the car was getting a tune up.


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

1987 16v I sold (traded) 8yrs ago and bought back last month.


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

vw_nick said:


> 1987 16v I sold (traded) 8yrs ago and bought back last month.


Great place for repairs:thumbup:


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

dewndsurf said:


> What kind of light on the left?wich shows?Me more like a euro version bumpers, but probably because Im from Europe)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

vw_nick said:


> 1987 16v I sold (traded) 8yrs ago and bought back last month.


Hi Nick. I couldn't recommend more selling your Scirocco and then buying it back. :thumbup: welcome back


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

This morning on a nice cruise by myself.










Three weeks ago <3


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

LubsDaDubs said:


> Sent by carrier pigeon


What fender flairs. Are those? Looks great!!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> What fender flairs. Are those? Looks great!!


KAMEI, almost the same as an X1 kit but without provision for the side skirt

and thanks for the compliment


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya love the color combo!


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

From Spring unSprung, with a fellow Turbo'd Scirocco.
eace:
Still too much wheelgap. :facepalm:


----------



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

A few new ones from this weekend. A friend of mine came over with his Corrado so I snapped a few, here is one...










and one from the weekend...


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)




----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

EUROROC said:


>


Very nice Raffi! :thumbup: glad you still own it:beer:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Hazi (May 19, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

Look like brothers


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

freddiejones03253 said:


> <IMG SRC="http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/data/500/medium/003.JPG" BORDER="0"> <p>Wow that looks just like mine...


Actually it looks just like mine


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

vwjettalikewhoa said:


>


 Whats up with that Old School BMX? :thumbup:

Here's Mines... 



















Cool Rocco too! My ex-ride...


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)

Old School Fool said:


> Whats up with that Old School BMX? :thumbup:


Good eye. It's an old Dyno comp, got it free on the side of the road about 10 years ago still waiting to fix it up. Also have a powerlite that I still ride.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1987
> Marlton NJ Shop Rite Exterior Renovations 1987 by JSF0864, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## scir81 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Another couple of pics of my '80*


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Had a photo shoot with a friend before I put it up for sale


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Brycejoseph said:


> Had a photo shoot with a friend before I put it up for sale


Awesome shots. Quality pics really can make a nice car look even better. 


Was messing around with the DSLR at work today. Trying to learn how to shoot outdoors better. I only really do white world and video stuff.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Brycejoseph said:


> Had a photo shoot with a friend before I put it up for sale


What wheels are these? Clean car! Glws!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> What wheels are these? Clean car! Glws!


Enkei Aeronautics. took me forever to find a set with all the center caps in good condition 

thanks! I am making sure she goes to a good home.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Brycejoseph said:


> Enkei Aeronautics. took me forever to find a set with all the center caps in good condition
> 
> thanks! I am making sure she goes to a good home.


Awesome wheels. I so happen to have two sets of them


----------



## SCOstfriesland (Oct 25, 2010)

Some Scirocco from my Collection

1992 GT2

1990 GT2

1988 Scala

1986 GTL

1984 Storm

1983 Cheetah

1982 GLS

1981 GTI
 
1977 LS

1976 TS


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

"Low Sunday" in Kirchheimbolanden/Germany yesterday...it was sunny, really hot and great. :thumbup: But now I have a fat sunburn...

My friend an my toys...



A french scirocco enthusiast was there...great car! :thumbup:



...and some other nice sciroccos...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

So many versions of the wide body scirocco 2 kits I have never seen! 
Way cool! 
Who makes the red one's kit?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

ziggirocco said:


> So many versions of the wide body scirocco 2 kits I have never seen!
> Way cool!
> Who makes the red one's kit?


Red one is the Kerscher LeMans kit


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

upoo2 said:


> Red one is the Kerscher LeMans kit



That´s correct! :thumbup:

You wanna see more? I have many more. :laugh:

But the widebody are rare here too....most of the people don´t like them. In the 80´s & 90´s everybody wants one...:screwy:


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

scir81 said:


>


You're a fellow BC Scirocco owner? Noticed your plate.  :laugh:

Are you on the Dubberz forum as well, or only the Vortex?


----------



## VW-Fritzi (Mar 12, 2014)

This is Fritzi.


----------



## scir81 (Mar 21, 2004)

Car is actually in Ontario, shipped over from BC in November.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Almost ready to come out!


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

ziggirocco said:


> Almost ready to come out!


Man, that is stunning. I can't wait to get mine back in that shape. 

:beer:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

Hast Du noch ein paar mehr Bilder von dem gelben Breitbau? Ich habe nur welche die schon ein paar Jahre alt sind und dazu auch recht klein. Hätte gerne das Kit, ist sicherlich aber schwierig zu finden und teuer im in die USA zu befördern.

:wave:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Hi Tobias,
nein von dem gelben habe ich kaum Fotos gemacht. Der Zustand war auch leide rnur mittelmäßig. Aber wenn Du detaillierte Bilder von genau dem Bausatz brauchst da habe ich noch diverse Bilder von Aufbaustadien und anderen Kerschern auf meiner Festplatte.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

<a href="http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/Jon_Liebherr/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140614_191633_zpsmvak11zi.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i468/Jon_Liebherr/Mobile%20Uploads/20140614_191633_zpsmvak11zi.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140614_191633_zpsmvak11zi.jpg"/></a>

first time in two years the scirocco has been out of the garage.


----------



## 868valver (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Car looks great pk, looks like the front is lower than before...


----------



## g e o r g e D! (Nov 8, 2008)

VW-Fritzi said:


> This is Fritzi.


This car was on eBay not to long ago right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

ziggirocco said:


> Car looks great pk, looks like the front is lower than before...


Yeah, I need to lower the rear lol


----------



## Guano (Sep 12, 2012)

Here's mine.

A little over a year ago
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14123383615" title="All loaded up by 63Catalina, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2938/14123383615_2ed864a4aa_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="All loaded up"></a>


Just the other day
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14437364166" title="rs in garage by 63Catalina, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5566/14437364166_753c82d6e6_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="rs in garage"></a>


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally got done better pics

[



























Took some time to prepare the daily to be put up for sale


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

Somepony has herself a 'new' 1985 Scirocco to drive...









It's a 114k original mile 2.0-16v Techtonics re-powered base model w/ suspension, wheel, tire, brake, exterior, and exhaust upgrades done about 20k miles ago- in 1995. A real sleeping beauty!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Nice Score


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

My 81 Scirocco with patent pending tail pipe configuration (old school Ansa twin rotting away). A Techtonics Tuning cat back will be installed soon.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

scottmartin49 said:


>


This looks great! What is the color, Titian Red?


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is my work in progress, Hilda.

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/dieselpoweraddict/media/IMG_0801_zps9ba11763.jpg.html?filters[user]=140737298&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## A2J7C (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi, 

Here's my '79, all original never restaured, one owner car with 37k miles.
Only thing changed since i got it is some AP coilovers and wheels 

Last year with some BBS's:










And right now with the MTi's:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^ 
Tu sais que tu fait chier? :laugh:

Seriously, nice car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

pleger said:


> Here is my work in progress, Hilda.


I'll give you a hand since us lazy people won't lick links.











*A2J7C*

That is an amazing example of one clean MKI :thumbup:


----------



## A2J7C (Aug 11, 2013)

onurB said:


> ^
> Tu sais que tu fait chier? :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, nice car :thumbup::thumbup:


:wave:
Quoi? 

Thank's 



85roccoZ400 said:


> *A2J7C*
> 
> That is an amazing example of one clean MKI :thumbup:


Thank's :beer:


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> This looks great! What is the color, Titian Red?


I'll say I _think_ so.... 

When I run the code- original sticker/original paint btw- it comes up as either "Titan Red Metallic" or "Titian Red", not helped by VW/Audi using those same names with different paint codes in different years and models. The 'TRM' touchup paint I ordered looks like a match, so it's all good for now.

Thanks for the compliment; it really is a great color, and looks even better in person. I'd always wondered why VW seemed to push the darker reds when they didn't sell well here. Figured it out while watching the World Cup- it's their 'national' shade of red!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

scottmartin49 said:


> I'll say I _think_ so....
> 
> When I run the code- original sticker/original paint btw- it comes up as either "Titan Red Metallic" or "Titian Red", not helped by VW/Audi using those same names with different paint codes in different years and models. The 'TRM' touchup paint I ordered looks like a match, so it's all good for now.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment; it really is a great color, and looks even better in person. I'd always wondered why VW seemed to push the darker reds when they didn't sell well here. Figured it out while watching the World Cup- it's their 'national' shade of red!




Ehm.....no...


----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> Ehm.....no...


Sure of that?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 6/30/85
> Bank of Montreal by https://www.youtube.com/user/Sirius1278, on Flickr



Almost...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

chevette? Or corvette


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> chevette? Or corvette


:laugh:

Mk1 gas cap. Lower right corner.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

scottmartin49 said:


> Sure of that?


Yes...I´m german...

The shade is darker and has nothing to do with our flag. 

And the tricot of the soccer national team is thing of the sponsors. They (all) wear what brings money from the sponsors.


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

Almost ready for its debut on the streets.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

pre 93 only said:


> Almost ready for its debut on the streets.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A2J7C (Aug 11, 2013)

pre 93 only said:


> Almost ready for its debut on the streets.


More pics of that beauty plz


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

A2J7C said:


> More pics of that beauty plz


 Next pics will be when it drives out of the garage, its not finished yet.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Changed my original GTI brakes for newer VW II brakes with new discs, pads and some paint...the brakes are working better now.  Before it was ok, but now it´s better. :thumbup:





Next orange parts are the drums in the back...I think it turned out nice...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good! I'd leave the drums black though to " hide" them a bit.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Why should I hide it?! They´re original and brand new. They do their job good...paint deserved. :thumbup:

That´s ok for me. Brake discs in the back make not really a sense...you´re not driving so fast with 285´s in the front (no power steering) and 345´s in the back. :laugh::beer:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

drums are better for E-Brake slides in the snow


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This car will never see snow again...

Just for driving on nice & sunny days. :thumbup: 

It only gets more water for washing than I drive it. :laugh:


----------



## A2J7C (Aug 11, 2013)

That's what WIDE means 

Like the new look on the brakes


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! I´m happy with it too. 

Today I fixed the old radio. First time since I have the Fat Lady it plays!!! Yes!!! I have music...not good because it has only one speaker. But I habve music! :thumbup: Now I can play a littele bit more in this direction. In future the Fat Lady will get some new speakers an a second MP3/USB radio (invisible installation...the old look has to survive).

Aaaaand I was playing around today....now I installed al 5" Tachometer with shiftlight. Full conversion back to the original condition possible...no holes, no drills! :thumbup:

Pics later in the "What did you do today to your scirocco"-Thread. 

Also began to make holders for the back louver and painted it...

I was busy and creative today...


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

She just needs more low.


----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*FV-QR*

OH man, I haven't seen that MK1 in sooooo long does it still look like that? that car I felt was ahead of it's time as far as the styling, color and wheels, I think I first saw a photo of it looking like that in 98-99. ROCC ON love that car!


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

SP Scirocco said:


> OH man, I haven't seen that MK1 in sooooo long does it still look like that? that car I felt was ahead of it's time as far as the styling, color and wheels, I think I first saw a photo of it looking like that in 98-99. ROCC ON love that car!


My brother (he lives in Seattle) sent me a pic of it not too long ago.... I have my siblings trained like that... when they see a Scirocco, they take a pic and send it to me. They know me so well and love me. :laugh::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Nogaro-Green (Jan 7, 2001)

SP Scirocco said:


> OH man, I haven't seen that MK1 in sooooo long does it still look like that? that car I felt was ahead of it's time as far as the styling, color and wheels, I think I first saw a photo of it looking like that in 98-99. ROCC ON love that car!



Thanks!  And yes, it still looks like that. Pretty much the same since I painted it in the spring of 97, so 17 years now. Only change would be tires and whats under the hood.





smithma7 said:


> My brother (he lives in Seattle) sent me a pic of it not too long ago.... I have my siblings trained like that... when they see a Scirocco, they take a pic and send it to me. They know me so well and love me. :laugh::thumbup::heart:



Small world! Taken right outside my local watering hole, Brouwer's Café. Its a nice deal I got there, I help them with technology and I pretty much eat and drink for free. Is your brother in the :beer: industry?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


>


Whoa Bee, one of my favorite car. :thumbup:

I had to re-post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks. Proof that I still own and drive it.


----------



## Mr Rocco (May 11, 2014)

My daily driver


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

next to the bosses car at work.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1/2/84


ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Spotted. Scirocco in the wild. In my neighborhood. :thumbup::beer:










Isn't it bad when you spot a Scirocco in town, and you know the owner... :screwy::banghead::laugh:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> Spotted. Scirocco in the wild. In my neighborhood. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you see them. 

I've seen 2 in the wild, while being here 2 years. :thumbdown:

And BTW I have been meaning to tell you that you post some of the best scirocco spotting in pictures that I have seen. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Neptuno said:


> And BTW I have been meaning to tell you that you post some of the best scirocco spotting in pictures that I have seen. :thumbup:


Thanks, but I cannot take credit for these old photos, hence why I leave the original poster's posts in quotes. :thumbup: :wave:

Here's another Scirocco in the wild, back in the days. :thumbup::laugh:



1985Jetta said:


> 1992 Berlin Wall by Yvonne Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1981_Hamburg_009 by MyDuc612, on Flickr
> 
> 1/9/82
> Fuhlsbüttler Straße by ceiling, on Flickr



ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> poeseldorf07 frame house · 1979 by MyDuc612, on Flickr


ic::vampire:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1984 - The '82 Scirocco dropped off in 1998 according to the DVLA
> GB London 1984 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr
> 
> 1984
> ...


ic::heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> *Car Racing Album of 1,060 photos with E30, VW/Audi, Sierra, Porsche, Japanese, LeMans (TCL hated car and the series), etc *
> 
> 1977
> Br3-8-017 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
> ...


ic:eace:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nogaro-Green said:


>



gorgeous! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwnut8695 (May 4, 2013)

Took a picture of my Dad's '86 the other day  I cant wait until he gets it running and driving again, it's been sitting since about '98











Toasting a beer to the Rocco back in the day. Why he was in the middle of no where I have no clue:laugh:


----------



## Mr Rocco (May 11, 2014)

Brought my scirocco to its first show the great canadian vw show


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Jealous i didnt make it this year, your car looks very clean


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

As mine looks now


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> West Germany - Crailsheim - Nikolaus - 23 December 1978 by Ladycliff, on Flickr


ic:

Mid July?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> West Germany - Dinkelsbühl - June 1979 by Ladycliff, on Flick


Green. :heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Just an average weekend


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Just married...:heart::heart:


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Congrats!!! :beer:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Nice Marc. Did you take it and if so, where was it?


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

All Eyez on me said:


> Just married...:heart::heart:


Congrats!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Nice Marc. Did you take it and if so, where was it?


Don't know where this is, but I figured you'd like it. :thumbup:



1985Jetta said:


> 7/27/78
> Parking Lot Race by suzqs, on Flickr


----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> Just married...:heart::heart:


_Someone_ is either very rich or has a 14" pecker. Or both. 

Many happy years to all four of you!:beer:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

None of both. 

The blue MKI is mine and i bought it for a good price with a lot of work over the winter to make it streetworthy again.
The red MK II is one of my friends cars. We had two wedding cars because my wife wanted a red car for the wedding and I wanted mine. I don´t like to feather with cars that´s not mine. 
So I asked my friend for his Kerscher LeMans to accomplish her desire for a red wedding car. Both happy, all is good.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

If I had parking room, Id live to add an MK1 scirocco ! eace:
I drove one back in 1999 and it was a blast.


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

scir81 said:


> scir81 said:
> 
> 
> > Car is actually in Ontario, shipped over from BC in November.




Any more pics ? Whats the story ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rob. said:


> Whats the story ?


It did not rain that day, so he was able to take a picture outside. :laugh:


----------



## Rob. (Mar 6, 2003)

Mtl-Marc said:


> It did not rain that day, so he was able to take a picture outside. :laugh:


Wow. I guess you are the next Robin Williams ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rob. said:


> Wow. I guess you are the next Robin Williams ?


I don't think so, I'm not suicidal.


----------



## RawkinRocco (Dec 14, 2012)

Mtl-Marc said:


> I don't think so, I'm not suicidal.


Too soon, man haha.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 1978
> Dias19-018 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
> Dias19-035 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Dias19-062 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Br10-3-024 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Br3-7-001 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

8/4/94 - Marc can crosspost the others :laugh::wave:
Alice's Restaurant, Santa Cruz Mountains by Will Mill, on Flickr


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


> 8/4/94 - Marc can crosspost the others :laugh::wave:
> Alice's Restaurant, Santa Cruz Mountains by Will Mill, on Flickr


That's awesome. That's a pretty famous local spot for bikers and car enthusiasts. I've driven my Scirocco there through the mountains many times. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That's awesome. That's a pretty famous local spot for bikers and car enthusiasts. I've driven my Scirocco there through the mountains many times. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I might've gone there once or twice. Carfax'd the license plates on the Scirocco and Quantum, and it seems they're both dead...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> I might've gone there once or twice. Carfax'd the license plates on the Scirocco and Quantum, and it seems they're both dead...


Bummer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 8/4/94 - Marc can crosspost the others :laugh::wave:


:laugh::wave:



1985Jetta said:


> 1986
> Br3-8-021 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
> Br3-8-020 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
> Br3-8-019 by mollerarkivet, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1988
Innsbruck and Porsche by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Because I usually stop at 1992 in the TCL thread
Inters 1993 - 11 by nick.leigh, on Flickr
Curborough 1993 (1) by nick.leigh, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1993


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Man, that is the exact replica of my Scirocco, color, year, options (sun roof), when I got it 20 years ago... ===========^^


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/coreydouglas/14986114129" title="Scirocco by Corey Douglas [ www.coreydouglas.com ], on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5577/14986114129_f997b103d1_c.jpg" width="534" height="800" alt="Scirocco"></a>


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

At the shop


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## FER86GTI (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)




----------



## HeyMcfly (Oct 1, 2014)

A couple quick pics of my 87 16v


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Almost running 
Waiting on box of parts from vortex member


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## JimRocco (Mar 2, 2014)

fredybender said:


>


I never was very good at that "Find the Differences" game. How many is there supposed to be? I see three for sure.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

JimRocco said:


> I never was very good at that "Find the Differences" game. How many is there supposed to be? I see three for sure.


Not a find the diffenrece type pic...
Just an artsy pic of my car by a friend... I kind of like it


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## GHOST 16V (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

I think I can finally play in this thread...














































And of course one of my supervisor, doing his best supervising:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

:thumbup:

I like your Scirocco & your supervisor. :laugh:


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

*Back on the road!*

Haven't posted in a minute but owned this for seven years.. Bought it in 2007 looking like this.. 

To now.. VW Show and Go at Englishtown Raceway in Englishtown, NJ.. I was the only Scirocco representing!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Pwnogrophy (May 23, 2012)

I saw you at show n go. I was going to drive my scirocco down but was busy with work and it wasn't ready for show n go.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## xanderdeg (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

recently picked up my new project.. 1984 Scirocco, cant wait to get started


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

jettagli1991 said:


>


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

*Some Viewers May Find The Following Image Disturbing, Viewer Discretion Advised*












Mtl-Marc said:


>


Sinners! Sinners! Sinners! Those Bastards... I can't un-see that!!! I'm going to have nightmares from that now.
Where's the warning saying "Some Viewers May Find The Following Image Disturbing, Viewer Discretion Advised"?


:what::what:   :banghead: :facepalm::screwy:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

Seasonal


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Playing with my new phone


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Way back When -early 90's 

Today  Note to self: Must put front valence back on


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## D_Kraus_Dirtbiker (Aug 4, 2001)

Winter is near here in NJ and dedicated some time to go driving today. Still breaking in the new 2.0L 16v motor...


----------



## Bonelli GTG (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Some old photos and different looks, thinking about getting her back on the road.

Jan 1982

1983

1984

1985

1986


and in her sad current condition 2013


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice love the color No sunroof? For some reason I thought that was a s thing


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

No Sunroof and no A/C, those were both options


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

81MarsRedS said:


> Some old photos and different looks, thinking about getting her back on the road.
> 
> Jan 1982


That's awesome. I'd have loved to own my car since it was new or at least know it's history. 


I dont think I ever posted this photo in here. From a few months ago, still working on getting this engine swap finished up.


----------



## Old School Fool (Dec 7, 2013)

81MarsRedS said:


> Some old photos and different looks, thinking about getting her back on the road.
> 
> 1986


Hey! What car show was that? Was it at the OC Fair Grounds? eace:


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

81MarsRedS said:


> Some old photos and different looks, thinking about getting her back on the road.


Stop thinking. Start doing!


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Old School Fool said:


> Hey! What car show was that? Was it at the OC Fair Grounds? eace:


I think so, pretty sure it was Intel (sp?) Shows 1986 - I do remember it won it's class because my buddy didn't show his white Scirocco II (Arctic Stormer).


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Last nice day in NJ.


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

Choices, both 16" but quite a different look.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

rico_arg said:


>


Nice!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

rico_arg said:


>


I love this pic!

Can I have it for a www.Scirocco-Lounge.com header?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

Sure!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Haven't been around in a few...blew up the little 16v...decided it needed 14 more...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

This looks interesting! 

More pics please. Modification report?


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

last ride of the season.


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

most likely the last time i'll drive it until march.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> This looks interesting!
> 
> More pics please. Modification report?


Just started the project...I'll create a build thread


----------



## first_rocc (Apr 9, 2005)

Going through some old VW & Porsche magazines, I found something that's been lost since the mid 1980's:


----------



## Mr Rocco (May 11, 2014)

My 1981 Scirocco and my buddies rabbit










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

$4641.50

Wow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Denver, 1985. There's a Scirocco S2 in there somewhere


yup


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Lower right corner. 


...and a nice "Bandit" Trans Am Targa in the lower middle. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> 320Zypern Larnaca Kastell by Rüdiger Stehn, on Flickr


ic:


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

More interested in the pair of 356s


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

pre 93 only said:


> More interested in the pair of 356s


Epic fail in a scirocco related forum.


----------



## 2Dogs (Dec 15, 2014)

My dirt toy.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

pre 93 only said:


> More interested in the pair of 356s


:thumbup:
In addition to the lower right, how about across the street near the light pole? Looks like another one maybe?


----------



## Mk2ryan (Jun 22, 2013)

Got a 02j trans for free from a coworker


----------



## Eurodubstance (Jun 24, 2013)

All Eyez on me said:


> Epic fail in a scirocco related forum.


Kinda looks like a celica but there is a Jetta coupe on the street


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> This past Saturday, nm+ convinced me to wake up early and drive down for the second-to-last Cars & Coffee on Saturday. ... This is basically the result of "nm+, mhold mah coffee, I'm taking pics of this insanity from eye level!”


Can you spot it? :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know what kind of car that is, but I think I see S2 tail lights on it?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Yes you´re right.

The car is a Aston Martin Virage. 

And yes the took the scirocco taillights for their Aston model....factory made...(ok taillight bought from VW)

No joke!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985Jetta said:


> Tahiti80e by hutsman, on Flickr



MK1 Scirocco ^^ :heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

echassin said:


> I don't know what kind of car that is, but I think I see S2 tail lights on it?


YES! :thumbup::beer::wave:


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Winter mode


----------



## mk2vr666 (Jan 31, 2002)

Mine, 1976 Scirocco original color is lime green.
Really solid body for here


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

mk2vr666 said:


> Mine, 1976 Scirocco original color is lime green.
> Really solid body for here


Really like it with the widened steelies! What size tire you running ? And those are 7" if im seeing them correct


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

mk2vr666 said:


> Mine, 1976 Scirocco original color is lime green.
> Really solid body for here


Love those graphics.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks real nice!


----------



## mk2vr666 (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks for the comments!

Wheels are 13x6.5 in front and 13x7 in the rear and tires are 185-60r13.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Looks in great shape for the salty GWN.........sure hope you're not using it as a winter beater.......


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

mk2vr666 said:


> Mine, 1976 Scirocco original color is lime green.
> Really solid body for here


jaypassat's old one?

Still pretty neat, congrats on the buy. :thumbup:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

getting ready for summer


----------



## jslagg (Feb 17, 2012)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2vjpou9" target="_blank"><img src="http://i62.tinypic.com/2vjpou9.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=ngu89l" target="_blank"><img src="http://i62.tinypic.com/ngu89l.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet !  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DPH1LLY (Jun 4, 2014)

While I didn't take in photos of my Scirocco today I got bored and made this pointless little video since I'm itching to drive it again... Enjoy.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Seems like I have to paint a bit when it´s warmer outside...got two nice spare hoods from the good old days. :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: I like these S1 front hoods you have Robby


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

California 16v said:


> :thumbup: I like these S1 front hoods you have Robby


Thanks Randall...me too. And the best....both were almost ridiculous cheap...a used RSS hood (the one in the back) is nearly by 500€ = 568,22$. :screwy: I have a NEW!!! for under 115$ and a set of GT-lights in exchange with a friend of mine.







The hood in the front was by 68$. SNAP! 

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. But always try to have fun. :thumbup:

Scirocco content...some crazy bulgarian guys and their toy...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Seems like I have to paint a bit when it´s warmer outside...got two nice spare hoods from the good old days. :laugh:


I love both! The one in back would go my car in a minute if I got my hands no ones! 

Nice find Robbie!


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

1 does not get used much......


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

I humbly submit for your viewing pleasure my 1988


image hosting over 5mb

uploading pictures

image hosting no sign up


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

Scirocco by Tit Bonač, on Flickr

Mom's car finally back on the road after three long years.


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

Playing some this or that with wheels.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Kjogden (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny 171 (Apr 20, 2014)

*First race car*









*Second race car*









*Video from the white car*


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

As some of you may know I picked up Warren Mosler's Scirocco SCCA cars last year about this time, it cost twice as much to ship them as it did to buy the little beasties. I rearranged my shed and got them under cover, but haven't had time to play with them at all. Here they are.











SCCA #s 21 and 29, I have the log book for 21.










The old '84 Wolfsburg










Being backed into the yard.


----------



## KRaddatz (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicago fun, drive it!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Clones...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

KRaddatz said:


> Chicago fun, drive it!


What a great pic! :thumbup:

Can I have it for the www.Scirocco-Lounge.com?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Euro rear ends, pick a favorite: German or italian?

My '87 S2 and dad's '86 Spider, souvenirs of warmer days *sigh*...:heart:


----------



## up2you (Dec 5, 2012)

via goofloo.net


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

84 wolfsburg


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Osnabrück...:facepalm:

Sorry everytime when I hear this "Wolfsburg" I get a heartache....Scirocco where build in Osnabrück....ALL! :banghead:

I don´t know why the american dealers put this stupid "Wolfsburg-Edition" sign on...:screwy:


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

My 85 scirocco, which started as an 8v, then 16, and now a ABA.. Here it is in different stages of its life! 
Pick your favorite! 
sometime in the early 90's








Purchased like this








2007ish








2014








new wheels








current(Winter wheels)


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

All Eyez on me said:


> Osnabrück...:facepalm:
> 
> Sorry everytime when I hear this "Wolfsburg" I get a heartache....Scirocco where build in Osnabrück....ALL! :banghead:
> 
> I don´t know why the american dealers put this stupid "Wolfsburg-Edition" sign on...:screwy:


That's true but regardless of that Wolfsburg was how they differentiated between the changes halfway thru 1983 so it's still relevant.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

All Eyez on me said:


> Osnabrück...:facepalm:
> 
> Sorry everytime when I hear this "Wolfsburg" *I get a heartache*....Scirocco where build in Osnabrück....ALL! :banghead:
> 
> I don´t know why the american dealers put this stupid "Wolfsburg-Edition" sign on...:screwy:


Wolfsburg wolfsburg wolfsburg lol.

Seriously, probably because in a north-american point of view, Wolfsburg (oops, again..) is more say, appealing, than Osnabrück.

Or, who knows, maybe no one at the VW head ever knew sciroccos weren't made in Wolfsbu.., well you know.
Or ever knew sciroccos at all...?
:laugh:


----------



## Yogurt (Sep 21, 2014)

*1976 Callaway Turbo Scirocco*


----------



## Yogurt (Sep 21, 2014)

*1976 Callaway Turbo Scirocco*


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

onurB said:


> Euro rear ends, pick a favorite: German or italian?
> 
> My '87 S2 and dad's '86 Spider, souvenirs of warmer days *sigh*...:heart:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I miss my '74 2000 Spider... 

-Raffi


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

My 81 Scirocco TDi


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Wow, way cool. In for more pics of this guy.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


>



Man where did you find this pic? This is great! Do you have more?
This is the right stuff for my collection of scirocco tuning fabricators in the www.Scirocco-Lounge.com :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


They miss-spelled center on their sign. :laugh:


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

aarron said:


> They miss-spelled center on their sign. :laugh:



It could be spelled both ways, no?


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

aarron said:


> They miss-spelled center on their sign. :laugh:


Those darn French Canadians


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Marc keeps this thread afloat all by himself!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

aarron said:


> They miss-spelled center on their sign. :laugh:


center and centre has the same meaning so spelling is correct :thumbup:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

red16vdub said:


> center and centre has the same meaning so spelling is correct :thumbup:


Only kidding guys! :sly:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## red16vdub (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice looks like someone strip the rocco and put the parts on the 911 hahaa it didn't come out bad at all. 

bajan


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


>


Is someone building a widebody?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Is someone building a widebody?


There is also a cage inside...


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

Probably an ex GT chassis


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

The Scirocco and V8 Touareg


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Always loved Dave's car


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

77 Champagne Edition. pretty solid but lots of surface rust. came with lots of goodies.


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Almost time for the winter wheels to come off!


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

butt


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Missing rear spoiler alert...:laugh:

:beer:


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

thanks for the post casually :beer::thumbup: I'm tring to get it tuned up for NGP dyno day April 11


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*my tdi is finally in.*


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

A diesel in this beautiful vipergreen car? No....really....noooooo. 

I´m sorry....but I hat e diesel engines....especially in a Scirocco.

But the rest looks like a GREAT car! :thumbup:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

That......is.......AWESOME!
That color makes my eyes happy.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

That´s true. Vipergreen is pure Eye Candy! :thumbup:

The best color for the MKI EVER!


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Color is nice but those wheels are blowing my mind


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

I am glad you don't like the wheels.. haha if you have any you can send them over to me:laugh:
a few more from earlier.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

:thumbup: the seats
What is the finish on the trans? Is it glass beaded then tumbled or something? Or just a cool powder or paint? It looks nice.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

X2


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Seats and the trans look freaking awesome. Love the zinc coating. It's very underrated nowadays.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks, the tranny, alt, oil filter housing and the serp belt bracket were all powder coated aluminum while the black stuff was all powder coated aswell.
the intake piping is all going wrinkle black to mimic the original black plastic on the ahu tdis. it has a giles performace pump with a GT1749 turbo.
and its on air ride.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

furious GTi said:


> thanks, the tranny, alt, oil filter housing and the serp belt bracket were all powder coated aluminum while the black stuff was all powder coated aswell.
> the intake piping is all going wrinkle black to mimic the original black plastic on the ahu tdis. it has a giles performace pump with a GT1749 turbo.
> and its on air ride.


What air ride are you using? Custom or the airlift kit? Would love to see pics of the trunk setup even though I'm planning on staying static.


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

Mtl-Marc said:


> There is also a cage inside...


The cage is for sale locally and posted on kijiji, shell comes with it.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-autres-piece...k3/1056622336?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

I have the side skirts and front air dam for a scirocco just like the picture above if anyone is interested.


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

They are worth some dough.. :thumbup:


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally got her lowered


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

lol


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

Here is what mine is doing...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

A big stand for this little engine. 

Normally there hangs a V8?! Ok not for a scirocco...but it would be way cool.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

81MarsRedS said:


>


Nice car. Cool pic!


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

All Eyez on me said:


> A big stand for this little engine.


yeah, it's a little overkill. I worked at a vw/audi/jag dealer and we split up into individual stores with new facilities we got to pick thru what was leftover and I claimed the engine stand - so free works for me


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Been driving this turd quite a bit :laugh:
















And I buffed my 8v paint looks awsome except for the dr. Quarter that's had a weird issue ever since I bought it.


----------



## VWsEatRice (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## bside1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

dreaming about getting this out of the garage...


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Dad's '75, bought new in...'75.

The pic is in 1976, Qc, Can.


----------



## ekomsk (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

ekomsk said:


>


Maaan....the first tile engine I ever have seen in my life. :laugh:

Just kidding...but....where´s your motor?

The rest looks very nice & clean....hope the motor is as nice as your mirrors and wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Way too big. Sorry but that doesn´t look good.

15" or 16" are great for a scirocco. This is....18? 19?


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

18x8.5 & 18x9.5... did it as a joke, not really putting these on the car, I agree they're too big


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like the pics on t shirts or those toys with the big wheels, cool for a pic though.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

bside1978 said:


> dreaming about getting this out of the garage...


Clean!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm working on it!


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

here let me try again, 16's are a little better than 18's haha


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

16´s are perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## henri3 (Dec 9, 2010)

These are the scirocco's I own
Scirocco 1 RIEGER 1.8 16v kr 1975








Scirocco 1 LS 1976 (model 1975)








Scirocco 2 1.8 16v kr 1986


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

henri3 said:


> Scirocco 2 1.8 16v kr 1986


I _love_ the contrast of the body kit and paintwork. Looks awesome.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

And it´s original...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mikegilbert said:


>


ic:


----------



## ekomsk (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

mother nature helping with a wash.


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

[/url]Vw Scirocco 16v by maxchinolla, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]vw scirocco 16v mk2 by maxchinolla, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

Hung out with my buddy and his UrQ



And started this. Kinda just messing around and kinda really wanna build it with carbs and see how it goes. Otherwise in original to me form it had a ported head and a cam of some aftermarket sort and only 110k miles.


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

henri3 said:


> These are the scirocco's I own
> Scirocco 2 1.8 16v kr 1986


That's exactly how the original Scirocco 16V concept car looked, right down to the bottle cap wheels.
I can't find a good picture online of it, but there's a small picture in this history:
http://www.scirocco.org/16v/history.html
I think it was shown in Geneva around 1983 or 1984.
Eric


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

pleger said:


> And started this. Kinda just messing around and kinda really wanna build it with carbs and see how it goes. Otherwise in original to me form it had a ported head and a cam of some aftermarket sort and only 110k miles.


can you still install the intake?


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

impulse byer said:


> can you still install the intake?


Yea the intake still fits but will require a little massaging with a dremel for clearances. All the carb kits I find say that the carb manifolds will require a little dremel action as well.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Last Weekend we where on the Youngtimer Vestival in Herten/Germany. One of Europe´s biggest car meetings.

After the meet we went to Zeche Zollverein (https://www.zollverein.de/service/english-page) and took some photos.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok, so I have to ask. I see "Gluck Auf" on one of the ore cars and that was on signs in a salt mine in Berchtesgaden I was at years ago. What does that mean?


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Wikipedia says...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glück_auf


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Bruno! In Berchtesgaten, they said there wasn't a translation to English. That didn't make sense to me.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

As he said. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Bug Out 1994


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

*1990 gt2*

Before










After


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

spotted last week


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

New oil, wash, and wheels! The car is coming together! I need to put the center caps!


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

he's back


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

Fasten your seatbelt:


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

OSLer said:


> Fasten your seatbelt:


What shifting mechanism is that?!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Sequential with shift paddles...you can see him shifting on the steering wheel.


----------



## epic designs (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

I made it 45 pages before I gave up. Lots of nice roccos in here, here's my project I traded a toolbox for.


----------



## mk2_drew (Nov 9, 2013)

russellshireman said:


> I made it 45 pages before I gave up. Lots of nice roccos in here, here's my project I traded a toolbox for.


A toolbox?! I wish I could score a deal like that. She's a beauty!


----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

mk2_drew said:


> A toolbox?! I wish I could score a deal like that. She's a beauty!


She's a little rough. It was a big Snap-On box I had about 4500 invested in.... I got a little cash on top, but I took a hit. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

.... Now how you going to fix it?? No more tool box!!
What come first... The scirocco or the tool box 
Congrats on the car!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't pay any attention to this thread for a while and more beautiful Sciroccos appear. Love it. :heart:

I'll leave this here..


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ready for summer!


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

vrbrett said:


>


Yes 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> .... Now how you going to fix it?? No more tool box!!
> What come first... The scirocco or the tool box
> Congrats on the car!


I got another toolbox, one that actually fits in my tiny garage with the car. Lol


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

photo host


----------



## Brixy (May 30, 2014)

*Recreating 80's perfection*


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Getting pumped for Cult Classic!


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Out and about today!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Hard to follow the one above but I'll post mine anyway.
























Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbup:

this thing got some serious TLC i guess, looks very clean


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

VW Maverick said:


> Hard to follow the one above but I'll post mine anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful to me!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

OSLer said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> this thing got some serious TLC i guess, looks very clean





vrbrett said:


> Looks beautiful to me!


Thanks for the props.
Just needs a clutch and I am all set to go. Literally. 

Mav.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Some ic: from a News thread here on the Vortex :

http://www.vwvortex.com/features/pr...van-usa-get-in-the-boat-youre-coming-with-us/

http://www.vwvortex.com/galleries/?... Cars/Project Caddy Van USA/Part 2- Retrieval









in the Autostadt parking lot, '76 Scirocco TS









inside Autostadt, '87 Scirocco GTX 16V


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Perfection:thumbup:

I'll take both please!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

I need that box for my car!!


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

California 16v said:


> Some ic: from a News thread here on the Vortex :
> 
> http://www.vwvortex.com/features/pr...van-usa-get-in-the-boat-youre-coming-with-us/
> 
> ...


These pics just give me hope for humanity that someone had the foresight to take a unit fresh of the line and put it away.

If you were to try and pry on of these away from them, how much would they be worth, what would you pay?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

88 SCIROCCO 16V said:


> These pics just give me hope for humanity that someone had the foresight to take a unit fresh of the line and put it away.
> 
> If you were to try and pry on of these away from them, how much would they be worth, what would you pay?


Actually these cars are mostly cars that VW got from a VW dealer in Germany in the past. That belong to the VW AutoMuseum inventory that is in the older part of Wolfsburg. I have been at the Museum when these older cars are delivered and inspected. When I visited this museum in 2004 there was a mk2 Jetta special edition there that was new the Museum and I saw it before it was put on display for the public.


----------



## vrbrett (Aug 19, 2006)

Rolling to Cult Classic! 
I don't know the name on here of the lead rocco!


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

vrbrett said:


> Rolling to Cult Classic!
> I don't know the name on here of the lead rocco!


looks great:thumbup:

took 'er out for a spin yesterday...ic:


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

^ gorgeous

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Diggin' those wheels. Specs? :thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

Cecil27 said:


> looks great:thumbup:
> 
> took 'er out for a spin yesterday...ic:


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

RobbDizzle said:


> ^ gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Thank you!



aarron said:


>


Diggin' those wheels. Specs? :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks ! 

BBS RX : 17x7.5 / 4x100 / 57.1 / offset 35 ( no spacers )


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^^And what is that front lower lip/splitter?


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

onurB said:


> ^^And what is that front lower lip/splitter?


it's from a chevy colorado front valance: riveted, epoxied, fiberglassed, lots of sanding to blend in with the countour of the spoiler.





paid about 70 bucks for the valance at a Chevy dealer. diy painting SEM flex primer paint matched with PPG L90


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

got the silly little 8v out with the help of these two.. time for a heart transplant, and yes thats a mark 2 headlight setup on my rocco.. start hating


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

[/url] how to use print screen[/IMG]


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Freshly restored by R Miller Auto, Palmyra PA.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


This is gonna rip!:thumbup:

_edit: I mean, not the car itself. I'm more concerned about the asphalt under..._

What color code, it look similar to mine, but more blueish?


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

dub_corey said:


> Freshly restored by R Miller Auto, Palmyra PA.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Awesome 

If it is not in Florida yet, you should pick it up the middle of next month & attend this :

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...kend!-August-15-and-16-All-car-people-welcome!


----------



## laychooba (Mar 2, 2001)

finally my car has been running like a top since i got my starter problem
ironed out... putting on some KM"s this season!


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking great ! How about an engine shot?


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

picked up 5x100 conversion from an mk3 gti, poly bushings front and rear, coilovers picking up control arms and tie rods tomorrow.. then all my suspension is ready to go in!! couldnt be more excited to see this thing finally coming together


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

dbarbz_24 said:


> picked up 5x100 conversion from an mk3 gti, poly bushings front and rear, coilovers picking up control arms and tie rods tomorrow.. then all my suspension is ready to go in!! couldnt be more excited to see this thing finally coming together


S1 or s2? I'm envious either way!


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

s2!! I have a couple pictures in this thread just scroll up!


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

So you're adding mk3 knuckles to the car? I have not seen that. What do you do about the difference in the ball joint mounting? What axle do you use then? 
I have just redrilled the hub to achieve a 5x100 with no issues. Rear is just getting the right rotor or drilling the drum depending on what you have out back.
Are you after bigger brakes, 5x100, or bigger axles? Please don't take this as me belittling. I am genuinely curious.


----------



## pleger (Oct 18, 2013)

Went on a cruise with a couple local car clubs and lost fifth gear along the way.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

GMC 9500 M&G #5715 by Dick Copello, on Flickr


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

pleger said:


> Went on a cruise with a couple local car clubs and lost fifth gear along the way.


What's fifth?  mine only came with 4 forward gears!


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

hasnfefr said:


> So you're adding mk3 knuckles to the car? I have not seen that. What do you do about the difference in the ball joint mounting? What axle do you use then?
> I have just redrilled the hub to achieve a 5x100 with no issues. Rear is just getting the right rotor or drilling the drum depending on what you have out back.
> Are you after bigger brakes, 5x100, or bigger axles? Please don't take this as me belittling. I am genuinely curious.


yessir im putting mk3 knuckles on the scirocco.. for axles I need the VR6 outer CV shaft on my stock scirocco driveshaft.. to fit the knuckle with the mk1 coilovers I had to shave down the top of the knuckle around 1mm.. as you know the balljoint has 3 bolts, the two outer bolts fit fine, the top however needed to be drilled... I attached the ball joint to the control arm and put the two outer bolts in, then used a 7mm drillbit to drill the centre through, then put the bolt in and bam! its all together


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

That's awesome man! Sounds simple

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

dbarbz_24 said:


> yessir im putting mk3 knuckles on the scirocco.. for axles I need the VR6 outer CV shaft on my stock scirocco driveshaft.. to fit the knuckle with the mk1 coilovers I had to shave down the top of the knuckle around 1mm.. as you know the balljoint has 3 bolts, the two outer bolts fit fine, the top however needed to be drilled... I attached the ball joint to the control arm and put the two outer bolts in, then used a 7mm drillbit to drill the centre through, then put the bolt in and bam! its all together


What the reason for all this? Is it for a swap of some kind?


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

ziggirocco said:


> What the reason for all this? Is it for a swap of some kind?


How big are those brakes? I'd love to go 5x100 on my s1


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

After about a 15 year hiatus, Thursday I officially became a Scirocco owner again! So here's my third...


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

this is an mk3 GTI VR6 setup so the rotors are 288mm (11.3inch) I believe


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

ziggirocco said:


> What the reason for all this? Is it for a swap of some kind?


1.8t 20v AEB  currently the bay is cleared of all wiring and whatnot, im going to cut the rain tray out and weld some holes up and hit it with some paint, then put the 1.8t in and have some fun haha


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

I wonder how different the suspension geometry will be with this setup. Very interesting.


----------



## 2Dogs (Dec 15, 2014)

Another hot and dirty day.


----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

2Dogs said:


> Another hot and dirty day.


Now I don't feel so bad for wanting to do a rally car build with mine. How does it fair compared to the newer fwd cars? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Dogs (Dec 15, 2014)

russellshireman said:


> Now I don't feel so bad for wanting to do a rally car build with mine. How does it fair compared to the newer fwd cars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Hard to say, I'm not the worlds best driver.  We had 6 in the Prepared group and I came in second, but I had 6 cones to his 0 for the day. I think it's great fun to drive in the dirt. It rotates well when I lift, and the e brake makes it rotate even better. I track it as well and it is a blast on pavement, again with good rotation when needed.

This car was found in a cow pasture and resurrected as a track/ hill climb car. I bought it for RX, but keep the log book current and track it occasionally. It sees RX monthly though.


Newer cars have ac, heat, comfy seats and a radio though, so in the comfort department it lags behind the newer cars. But for style you can't beat it. I get comments at every event. People love seeing these old cars in service.

Paul


----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

2Dogs said:


> Hard to say, I'm not the worlds best driver.  We had 6 in the Prepared group and I came in second, but I had 6 cones to his 0 for the day. I think it's great fun to drive in the dirt. It rotates well when I lift, and the e brake makes it rotate even better. I track it as well and it is a blast on pavement, again with good rotation when needed.
> 
> This car was found in a cow pasture and resurrected as a track/ hill climb car. I bought it for RX, but keep the log book current and track it occasionally. It sees RX monthly though.
> 
> ...


Mine sat in the woods for a few years, and needs a lot of cosmetic love so it's definitely not a show car. But, being on a grc team, my scca/local rallycross time has slacked. Congrats on the 2nd place! Does the chassis seem to flex much or does it seem to be stout enough not to worry? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Dogs (Dec 15, 2014)

russellshireman said:


> Mine sat in the woods for a few years, and needs a lot of cosmetic love so it's definitely not a show car. But, being on a grc team, my scca/local rallycross time has slacked. Congrats on the 2nd place! Does the chassis seem to flex much or does it seem to be stout enough not to worry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Mine is fairly stiff where it needs to be. I have the GoKraut cross brace, Neuspeed tower brace and a four point roll bar installed. All the stiffness is in the front. When I jack it up it flexes like a lasagne noodle though.  There is not a single straight line on the under body and the seam welds are smashed flat. This car has been through a lot.

Paul


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

so far the passenger side is done and I couldnt be happier, brakelines are not attached im waiting for Stainless Braided, also before its all set properly I need a wheel bearing but man does it ever look a million times better than before


----------



## epic designs (Feb 4, 2004)

Gave the interior a good cleaning.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

sweet

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2Dogs (Dec 15, 2014)

Here you can see the dents in the rear QP where it had an altercation with a forklift while in the possession of the PO.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

From today...:banghead:







...had an accident on my way home from work...I think I can fix it....but I don´t want to fix it back to original....I have no luck with original front ends and rare parts...:banghead:

I´m so angry right now I could throw up...:banghead:


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Man, don't get so upset. It could have been worse, you could have been really hurt. Anything is fixable, you just have to decide on how much you want to spend.
Look at it as an opportunity to make it better.


----------



## Mr Rocco (May 11, 2014)

Gave the scirocco a nice wash today


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

*New Project:*























































Sourced an upper rear strut bar for the Rocco. Bye bye seats..why?

Becasue Racecar?

Parts:
•Autotech 286 Cam
•Shaved Head
•Late Model Valve Cover Gasket
•Eurosport Adjustable Came Gear
•Eurosport Lightened Flywheel
•Quaife lsd
•Sachs HD Clutch
•4.64 ring and pinion
•Metal Ball End Style Shift Linkage
•100mm Axels
•Short Throw Shifter
•Steel Braided Brake Lines
•10.1 16v Brakes Front
•Mk4 Calipers (Rear)
•Autoteck 25mm rear bar
•Bilstein sports (Sleeved)
•Poly Bushings
•Falken 615k's 195/60/14 on Keystone Mags
•Euro Bumpers
•CD Player w/Upgraded Speakers
•Zender Front Lip


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

All Eyez on me said:


> From today...:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm so I have a question, are you just going to pull over and fix this thing in the curb lane?

Because that would be really boss if you did......


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

No I just started to fix it in the street where I have my apartment. Just to see what is damaged I pulled the fender.
Yesterday it was brought to my shop (hobby) and I stardet to fix this by strechtingand hammering the metal and it looks like it is fixed in some days....I hope. A small piece i have to cut out and weld in a new part...but this is no big deal.

Hope the paint job wll turn out good...I´m no professional painter and I have no paint cabin....so I´ll do it free-air, sand it down, clear coat it and sand it down angina to polish the paint for a even surface.

Hope my plan will work.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Pics from yesterday...

Pulled a worse painted green fender out of my stock, did some hammering and straightening and this is what it looks like at the moment.







For the corner I have to weld in a new (old) piece of the front end. There´s no way to rescue this...



Total view...as you can see the fender was red before...

 

So I have to take my side sticker as slogan....it´s written in deepest "Rheinhessisch" german dialect.  and means....I´m not annoyed...even if I die from anger! :screwy::banghead:




[attachment=0]15.JPG[/attachment]


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Not bad


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I love that color!


----------



## AKscirocco (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's my 20vt, currently laid up while I rebuild the engine


----------



## northerncaddy (Oct 12, 2013)

Stangy said:


> *New Project:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i was wondering who bought that car, i watched it for a while, looked cleaned, i did end up buying another one though


----------



## benraldo the ho (Oct 4, 2000)

AKscirocco said:


> Here's my 20vt, currently laid up while I rebuild the engine


Can I get the specs of your wheelset? Thanks.


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

*Scirocco rally*


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually drove it to the corner gas station, FINALLY!


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

There are so many beautifully kept cars in this thread. I'm super jealous 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Playing musical Rocco's 

One come home one goes to the shop


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

What a nice pair!!!
Oh....that almost sounds politically incorrect......let me correct......
What a nice pair of Roccos, Jeff!!!!
For CDN Roccos they look great......here in the salt works.....:banghead:


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

man I just want to drive this thing already


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Rocco.loco said:


> What a nice pair!!!
> Oh....that almost sounds politically incorrect......let me correct......
> What a nice pair of Roccos, Jeff!!!!
> For CDN Roccos they look great......here in the salt works.....:banghead:


Thanks!

They have not see winter / salt in many years lol. I just laugh when "civilians" ask "do you drive it in the winter?"

Silly people


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks, I am just starting a new job or else I would!




California 16v said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Awesome
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratrocco (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

Got to do a little service to the old dog under the watch of the retired Andretti winners, and then brought it in to my old shop to get the tires pointed straight. 










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

went to a cool lil dub show in Emmaus today...got some info on parts that are very local:thumbup: even got some compliments:thumbup:


----------



## ekomsk (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

[/url] capture[/IMG]


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Roccobuilder80 (Oct 17, 2011)

My 80 Scirocco S GTO build


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Roccobuilder80 said:


> My 80 Scirocco S GTO build


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

AWESOME , Looking S1 16v Scirocco ... this needs to attend a future Cincy Scirocco GTG in Wilmington, Ohio


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Rocco builder 80, do you have any more pictures of the original paint job?


----------



## poison2003 (Sep 27, 2009)

my 79 project just put some coils on it and went on a test drive


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## northerncaddy (Oct 12, 2013)

my first scirocco, ironically was supposed to be my first car but i got into an accident with my moms car and all my money had to fix that, and the scirocco i was after was gone. 10 years and many cars later i i scooped this one up.
its mostly all original, aside from the fenders ( i think), the radio, and respray its original and complete, and everything still works as it should. the wheels i put on off my caddy, i think they look better on this anyway.
its only rust i have found is a bubble on the sunroof
its an 86 8v
havent seen to much info for the colour, i think it was called flash silver metallic cant remember i need to check the sticker code again


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Took the car shopping when I came back this was next to me....










Lol makes my car look like a toy!


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

ziggirocco said:


> Took the car shopping when I came back this was next to me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He clearly parked beside you so that people might notice his unit after having gawked at yours......


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

But it is a toy!

A toy that makes so much fun! 

I would prefer a scirocco anytime for any other car...ok...except some muscle cars.  Bring a old 69/70 Charger and I have a problem to choose....


----------



## VWS16V (Jan 31, 2007)

*1987 Scirocco 16V - Canadian Edition*










Just out for a late evening grocery shopping ...


----------



## 88 SCIROCCO 16V (Jul 23, 2014)

VWS16V said:


> Just out for a late evening grocery shopping ...


I know a guy who has a car just like this one


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

She came to work.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Stangy said:


>


front spoiler and no other effects....frickin' sweet!:thumbup:

and now to stay on topic:


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

1984 / 1988


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

The good old days in my first shop...


----------



## lalostonevw (Sep 12, 2006)

Change of rims!! HRE 505










































Regards Lalostone


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Been a while.

Transported my 87' from Larkspur CO to Oceanside CA.

Longest drive EVER.

The fleet before out trip

Two days later


And she is sitting comfortably in her new shack.

And a random I thought was kind of neat from last winter.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


>


I'm sure you mentioned this somewhere, but which is the '86? Reason I ask is, I had a gray '86 in west PA up until '98 when we traded it on my wife's Plymouth Breeze :banghead: I'm guessing it went to auction out east somewhere after that...


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

not mine I think it's fredybender just received them in my email...


----------



## Nutz4VW (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

PA Rocco said:


> I'm sure you mentioned this somewhere, but which is the '86? Reason I ask is, I had a gray '86 in west PA up until '98 when we traded it on my wife's Plymouth Breeze :banghead: I'm guessing it went to auction out east somewhere after that...


The titan metallic red one...


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

Got the snow tires on, mud flaps, and diving board on the front. I'd really like some euro parts and a paint job. This "project" is taking longer than I'd like. Slowly but surely, it's getting there. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Got caught in the snow today. It had stopped & the sun was out when I left the house. This is 15 minutes later. :banghead:
Fortunately it all melted as soon as it hit the ground. Learned front & back wipers work, but are they ever sluggish when I first turn them on. The heater works too.  And to think it was almost unbearably hot just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)




----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

restoration was completed and had to autocross immediately!


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Doug T said:


>


Silver s1 needs flares!



dub_corey said:


> restoration was completed and had to autocross immediately!


Where did you get these wheels? They look really familiar.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

These are Ronal Turbos and the copper MKI is....absolutely stunning! WOW! 

I like it *A LOT!!!* :thumbup:


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

All Eyez on me said:


> These are Ronal Turbos and the copper MKI is....absolutely stunning! WOW!
> 
> I like it *A LOT!!!* :thumbup:


I know what they are, I think I owned them before this guy did. My wheels went to FL.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

blue plates said:


> I know what they are, I think I owned them before this guy did. My wheels went to FL.


Are you from New York??? Snow birds wheels..... Sorry


----------



## Peterda129 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

Haha Corey, I just did the same thing, 2 days after paint I was racing her again!









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

blue plates said:


> Silver s1 needs flares!


If I could have a set of nice flares that did not add any weight I would have them.


----------



## zaccutt (Jul 31, 2013)

How wide are those??



Doug T said:


> If I could have a set of nice flares that did not add any weight I would have




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

i like the American rabbit aluminum bumper. They are ridiculous lite.


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

hasnfefr said:


> i like the American rabbit aluminum bumper. They are ridiculous lite.


Have a strong cup of coffee, take a minute on the toilet, then bolt on some fiberglass flares


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

blue plates said:


> Silver s1 needs flares!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get these wheels? They look really familiar.



i got them from a guy named frank in jersey. has a pretty well known orange rabbit.


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

zaccutt said:


> Haha Corey, I just did the same thing, 2 days after paint I was racing her again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah gotta enjoy what it was made for!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

zaccutt said:


> How wide are those??
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


The wheels in the picture above are 8s and in this picture the car is on 9s. I have more tire now than the pictures show.


----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

zaccutt said:


> Haha Corey, I just did the same thing, 2 days after paint I was racing her again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice square setup. Any rubbing?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Doug T said:


> The wheels in the picture above are 8s and in this picture the car is on 9s. I have more tire now than the pictures show.


Good to see you haven't changed, you taught me to autocross!


----------



## Doug T (Dec 20, 2003)

blue plates said:


> Good to see you haven't changed, you taught me to autocross!


Jordan, 

How are you and the Scirocco doing?


----------



## blue plates (Apr 12, 2014)

Doug T said:


> Jordan,
> 
> How are you and the Scirocco doing?


Doing very well, just moved to Oregon! The fuel accumulator finally died on me, and while replacing it I found a leak coming from the $70 fuel line from the accumulator to the pump.. So it sits in the garage. It'll be getting a new motor and teams this winter (we actually have those up here) and some paint hopefully!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Clean !!!*

Clean !!!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Sweet !!*

Sweet !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*LOL*

The best Scirocco photo ever. LOL !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Thas LOW !!!*

Thas LOW !!!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Thats TIGHT !!*

Thats TIGHT !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*ouch*








ouch


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Bring that truck to my haus !!*








Bring that truck to my haus !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*This photo looks like it came after the apocalypse. zowie.*








This photo looks like it came after the apocalypse. zowie.


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*ECS Tuning should put a kit like this together, hint hint*

ECS Tuning should put a kit like this together, hint hint


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Smoove*

Smoove >>>>>>>>


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nice try*

Nice try :laugh:


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Thats HOT*

Thats HOT


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Ony 8 more months of winter left here in Michigan, the new home of the polat vortex !!*

Ony 8 more months of winter left here in Michigan, the new home of the polat vortex !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Holy turtlewax Batman !! Thats shiny !!*

Holy turtlewax Batman !! Thats shiny !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Awesome*

Awesome


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*RIP*

RIP


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Supernova !!*

Supernova !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Wow, nice shot !!*

WOW


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*King of the World*

The Undisputed King of the World.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Not really....Wochner Widebodys are much more beautyful and much more RARE than a simple Zender widebody. 
Could have bought 3 of them...but for me.....the Wochner is the King! (Biggrin-smiley because this damn Smileys don´t wanna work with me anymore)


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Sharp*

Sharp


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Response*









Is that the car from :

A. Back to the Future 1
B. Back to the Future 2
C. Back to the Future 3


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Awesome swap !!!*

AWESOME SWAP !!!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Does your co-driver call/bark out turns ?*

Does your co-driver call/bark out turns ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

m.design said:


> Does your co-driver call/bark out turns ?


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nice Blue*

Nice Blue


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nice pair*

Nice pair


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nice 5 bolt wheel mod, Sharp car!*

Nice 5 bolt wheel mod, Sharp car!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nice Photo, sweet car !!*

Nice Photo, sweet car !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*On rails*

On rails :laugh:


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Awesome*

Awesome


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Clean*

Clean


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Respect.*

Respect.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

m.design said:


> Is that the car from :
> 
> A. Back to the Future 1
> B. Back to the Future 2
> C. Back to the Future 3


No...just a home-build gullwing conversion by the owner. And it´s really perfect made!
Normally the doors are as usual on this widebody. But this guy works on this for more than 15 years now...and it is still not finished. But has a nice powered 16V in it and all edges and surfaces on this car are measured with lasers to get the perfect shaping and even surface. Very impressive this car! 

And...it´s faster than a DeLorean. (Still want one too...)


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Love is always special, friend*

Love is always special, friend


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*TIGHT*

TIGHT MAKES RIGHT








Thats what she said


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Three more . . .*

Three more . . . and you'll have one for every day of the week :laugh:


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Supablack*


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Supawhite! 



Supapink 



Supapowered 



...and Supawide! 2,10m....Germany´s widest S1!!! (Friend of mine...I`m trying to buy this car one day...)


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Nice*

Love a clean engine bay !! CARBBS !!


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*WORD*

The Word SCIROCCO spelled by Scirocco's, wish I was there . . .


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

That´s clean...







...and that´s power!





And your Scirocco spells "Scirocco" pic was shot in 2007 in Hohenroda/Germany....and I WAS there!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

What?

In Hohenroda 2007 we made this. Or is this the same pic made on a other place looking similar?


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

How about we post our (own) Rocco pics?...rather than rehashing the Hash...:sly::screwy:

Eyes, I saw the deleted post...:thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Deleted post?


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

What made you post #5872?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Just what I wrote.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

why did you post "what"? in reply 5872 

and to keep this thread on topic:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

I posted What because of the post from Mtl-Marc to my picture comment. 

I thought the pic was shot in Hohenroda 2007 (because I was there and we made a pic like this and the area looks similar)

But anyways...

Rocco Pics...shot by myself...









My WhiteCat sold to a good friend to Switzerland. *boo-hoo* But it´s in very good hands now...my 2nd that I´ve owned...and sold...:banghead: Only ~350 left street ready in germany....and now the only one in Switzerland known.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> I posted What because of the post from Mtl-Marc to my picture comment.


and that post from "Mtl-Marc" (I thought it was from someone else but anyway...) that you say you're responding to is where exactly at this current point in time?

oi vey, got me digging deep for pics to stay on topic now...


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Wish they were mine*

Wish they were mine


----------



## m.design (Aug 25, 2013)

*Wish they were mine*

Wish they were mine


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

m.design said:


> The Word SCIROCCO spelled by Scirocco's, wish I was there . . .


This picture was taken in Wilmington, Ohio USA. I know I was there my car is in that picture


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

well this happened


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Neptuno said:


> This picture was taken in Wilmington, Ohio USA. I know I was there my car is in that picture


Ok...funny....this place and the Pic looks almost the same that was taken in Hohenroda/Germany. So I thought it was this pic...my mistake.


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

All Eyez on me said:


> Ok...funny....this place and the Pic looks almost the same that was taken in Hohenroda/Germany. So I thought it was this pic...my mistake.


I'm sure it was modeled after the German photograph.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Lookin' good Chris  Nice meeting ya! :thumbup:


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks bud. Redhedrado wanted to see the reflection pic


----------



## RedheadRado (Aug 22, 2007)

azwireguy said:


>


Now that is a couple of sexy cars. :thumbup:

It was great meeting you.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

I keep putting the Rocco away for winter... then we get a beautiful day like today & I can't resist going for "just one more" ride. This evening's drive was about 2 hours steady driving, including hauling my fat butt over one of the highest/steepest mountains in PA (not far from Mt Davis, if you know the area) & back, of course. The car has performed flawlessly on every cruise so far, each one longer than the last. She needs some work, but I couldn't be more pleased with this car! :heart:

Man, I need to get the Nikon out instead of taking all these crappy cell pics...


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

September 5, 1976
PICT0123 by Manuel Garcia, Jr., on Flickr


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Sweet!

I have this one in small....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Drove her to work and home.... One coworker asked if he could drive it.



Fvck no!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> I posted What because of the post from Mtl-Marc to my picture comment.
> 
> I thought the pic was shot in Hohenroda 2007 (because I was there and we made a pic like this and the area looks similar)
> 
> ...


Wow, that's the first wide-body kit I have actually liked (from the rear anyway and I'd have to fill in the side scoops). Do you know what kit that is? Those look like Camaro tail lights or maybe modified 924/944/968.

BTW, I like your White Cat. Is the only difference between them and my white 16V the clear markers and white strips on the tail lights?

-Eric


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if this will come through, on my FB, don't have a hosting site anymore.

Anyway sold my 1980 Barley Burner a while back and I miss it terribly, work has been good and I saw this guy advertised on Craigslist most of the summer, went out and picked it up today.

Thermostat was stuck open, fixed that, adjusted the timing and it seems to be running better now. 
Needs a TON of TLC but nothing drastic.

Neighbors just came out and asked if I got my car back, swore they heard it, but this one sounds similiar


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

congrats on the new purchase:thumbup:

83? early '84?

and now, to stay on topic:


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)




----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Cecil27 said:


> congrats on the new purchase:thumbup:
> 
> 83? early '84?
> 
> and now, to stay on topic:


I'm thinkin' 84 - two wipers!

I have an oddball late 84 - it looks JUST like an early 84, but has no rear wiper, no big spoiler, no vinyl on the b-pillar. But it has the compact spare, big gas tank, and round AC Compressor. 

I'm loving all these pics. It's the inspiration I need! That front spoiler is HOT!


----------



## mathias12 (May 29, 2009)

*-77*

[url=http://postimg.org/image/6n25nobgb/full/]
http://postimage.org/app.php[/URL]

[url=http://postimg.org/image/mx63vsq9n/full/]
http://postimage.org/[/URL]

[url=http://postimg.org/image/6w9fbzwfv/full/]
http://postimage.org/[/URL]

[url=http://postimage.org/]
http://postimage.org/[/URL]

Someday it will bë ready for the streets in Sweden.

//Mathias


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

scotttu said:


> Not sure if this will come through, on my FB, don't have a hosting site anymore.
> 
> Anyway sold my 1980 Barley Burner a while back and I miss it terribly, work has been good and I saw this guy advertised on Craigslist most of the summer, went out and picked it up today.
> 
> ...




Definitelyi an 84. I had the hood popped in this pic. She has 15's on her (Haven't verified that) so I see an eiboch suspension mod in the future but not until next summer.

The whole point of this purchase was to get something I could drive while I tear down my Nissan Hardbody and rebuild the motor and suspension. THEN I will begin doing some work to this one.

New windshield going into it Wed though, can't drive on base with a cracked windshield. Fixing the leaking taillight today as we are in an el Nina and it's been raining non stop for weeks...


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

scotttu said:


> Definitelyi an 84. I had the hood popped in this pic. She has 15's on her (Haven't verified that) so I see an eiboch suspension mod in the future but not until next summer.
> 
> The whole point of this purchase was to get something I could drive while I tear down my Nissan Hardbody and rebuild the motor and suspension. THEN I will begin doing some work to this one.
> 
> New windshield going into it Wed though, can't drive on base with a cracked windshield. Fixing the leaking taillight today as we are in an el Nina and it's been raining non stop for weeks...


FYI,
make sure the hatch lock seal is in good shape. That can look like a tail light leak as well.


----------



## russellshireman (Mar 19, 2008)

Watching it drive away.  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

hasnfefr said:


> FYI,
> make sure the hatch lock seal is in good shape. That can look like a tail light leak as well.


You talking about the main big rubber gasket? 

I pulled it off and washed it in the tub, it had a crack in it so I used some UltraBlack until I can replace it...

No more water leaking!!


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Sprint Nexus 6


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

Nah. There is actually a little round rubber seal around the hatch lock. The rubber cracks apart and leaks a sprising amount of water and it looks like its the tail light.


----------



## AKscirocco (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

^ LOVE that red! :thumbup:


----------



## epic designs (Feb 4, 2004)

what is that white cylinder on the left side of the firewall?

Also seems to be a hose hanging down underneath the front lip! Beautiful car!


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Langenfield, Germany via Eric D


----------



## roxxysciroc (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## AKscirocco (Dec 21, 2013)

epic designs said:


> what is that white cylinder on the left side of the firewall?
> 
> Also seems to be a hose hanging down underneath the front lip! Beautiful car!


clutch reservoir.

and yes this pic was just after the new engine went in, my baby was mid build


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

1984.5 Kamei X1 Callaway Scirocco circa 1985


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Since everyone's getting all nostalgic around here lately, here's my '80 Rocco in February 1986. This may be the only pic I have. Still miss that car...


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

81MarsRedS said:


> 1984.5 Kamei X1 Callaway Scirocco circa 1985


this Scirocco still around?


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

I last saw it 6 years ago and it was about ready for the junk yard :what:
No interior, no bumpers or lights, no head or turbo, No stripe only the roll bar still inside.
The car had a hard life after my buddy sold it. Wrecked, repainted, thrashed, etc.


----------



## dbarbz_24 (May 13, 2012)

damn^


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

*Kamei X1 Callaway*

^^
The rear wing, is it a part of the Kamei kit? It looks stock, but it is white... 
Painted?

Also, not that I'm really digging for those but they're kind of original, but what are those wheels?
Never saw something similar before (considreing my limited knowledge of old school wheels).


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Stock Factory wing was painted white and the wheels were 3 pc Gotti's


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

and then he replaced his 15" Gotti's with a set of 15" Momo Aries that looked bigger - in the 80's wheel diameter was king


----------



## armenhaz (Jan 8, 2009)

Who had that Red/White MK2 GTi with the Zender body kit? I wonder what shape that car is in???
I remember that car from the days when we used to hang out in Westwood, CA Friday and Saturday nights in the mid to late 80's. 
If I remember correctly, it had the whole interior done in red/white lether too. Back then all my car friends were into Celica's and Celica Supras. I was the only one into German metal.
Last time I saw that car was in the mid nineties when I saw it in the parking structure of Northridge Hospital (where I used to work).
Man, time flies...


----------



## armenhaz (Jan 8, 2009)

The MOMO wheels look pretty cool with the Kamei X1 body kit. I want a set of those wheels for my project!!!


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my HTC M8Sw using Tapatalk


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn looking great!!


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Got some love from lots of people at a show here in Florida called Eurotripper:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

dub_corey said:


> Got some love from lots of people at a show here in Florida called Eurotripper:


Holy crap!  That car is lookin' good! :thumbup::beer:

And I see you found a duckbill, too! :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

dub_corey said:


> Got some love from lots of people at a show here in Florida called Eurotripper:


Wow, yes it looks great! 

I never liked the color and I never thought Ronal Turbos were good looking, but somehow this car makes them both look good. 

Maybe it's the combination of the chrome or highly polished wheels with the Brazil Brown paint. 

-Eric


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

PA Rocco said:


> Holy crap!  That car is lookin' good! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> And I see you found a duckbill, too! :thumbup:



Thanks everyone! I am enjoying it very much this year now that its done!


----------



## CalVW (Aug 29, 2002)

I confess I was a Scirocco guy once upon a time. Had my 1980 Brazilian Brown one for 15 years as a daily driver before I couldn't keep up with the mechanic's bills to chase down electrical gremlins...


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

*My scirocco. .*


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

mackteck said:


>


Need more shots of those rims, damn!


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

ydrogs said:


> Need more shots of those rims, damn!


Here ya go😉

They're airbrushed btw..not stickers.


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

The rocco moves to his new "home"
today. 










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

Rocco section at Air2Water show at Napleton East VW, Orlando. Feb 2016. 35mm film


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

1973 Audi Karmann Asso Di Picche concept car....figured it'd belong here.



article that mentions it today:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/enthusiasts/doorstop-believin%e2%80%99-27-incredible-concept-cars-of-the-wedge-era/ss-BBpnW2w


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> 1973 Audi Karmann Asso Di Picche concept car....


Aside from the grill, it has far more in common with an S2 than S1. I'll bet if you find the person who designed that, you'll find out who bumped Giugiaro from the S2 project a few years later. :laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Asso di Picce is a Giugaro car...

Nice car...some years ago as Karmann was still there I was in their basement and saw this car in person...it look better live than on photos. Interesting was how the side windows are going down....they fall a little bit inside the car and then they scroll down.


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

All Eyez on me said:


> Asso di Picce is a Giugaro car...
> 
> Nice car...some years ago as Karmann was still there I was in their basement and saw this car in person...it look better live than on photos. Interesting was how the side windows are going down....they fall a little bit inside the car and then they scroll down.


Ha! I suppose I should have looked it up before cracking jokes then, huh? :laugh:

It is interesting how long some concepts are around before they see the light of day though. We walk into a showroom and think, "how cutting edge" when the ideas have been around for years, if not decades...


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my HTC M8Sw using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterda129 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

^^looks good👍










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## ekomsk (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## KaiserVonSexy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Stella*


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow another ct Scirocco owner!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Here is mine, when I finish I'm sure to post more



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Did you paint the X1 kit? LOVE the black


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Michael Bee said:


> Did you paint the X1 kit? LOVE the black


The kit is unpainted, kept it just as it came from the factory. This way I don't have to worry about the paint scratching or chipping.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

KaiserVonSexy said:


>


It's been a long time since I've seen that car. Still looks great, and I really like the Xenon air dam.



85roccoZ400 said:


> Wow another ct Scirocco owner!


It's been a long time since I've seen that name. Hi Brian! :wave:


----------



## ekomsk (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Love that color!


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

Scirocco by Tit Bonač, on Flickr


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

scirocco mk2 by Tit Bonač, on Flickr


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

eurocco said:


> scirocco mk2 by Tit Bonač, on Flickr


This gives me so much inspiration and motivation for my S2. Then I get home and remember I'm waiting for parts.  amazing looking Scirocco you have there.


----------



## westco4k (Mar 4, 2012)

As small as the mk1 scirocco world is, there must be someone who remembers this car. I bought it last month, converted the wiring/fuse block to CE1, put it on megasquirt and have been enjoying it ever since. Great little car with lots of good parts already on it. Previously lived in the Pacific northwest, now it's in Colorado.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

westco4k said:


> As small as the mk1 scirocco world is, there must be someone who remembers this car. I bought it last month, converted the wiring/fuse block to CE1, put it on megasquirt and have been enjoying it ever since. Great little car with lots of good parts already on it. Previously lived in the Pacific northwest, now it's in Colorado.


Sure reminds me of my old girl, would be awesome knowing it still is alive and kicking



Paint looks the same - Rustoleum burgundy red  I had it in the Portland area before I sold it to my friend (dude in the picture below) who then sold it on Craig's List to another PDX guy 4 or so years ago. Although my old one had a 3A 8V not a 16V.



Picture of it at WaterWagens 07


----------



## westco4k (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks pretty close on the color doesn't it?? I believe mine was resprayed after someone shaved the rear sidemarkers (main difference I can see from yours) They also did all the jams and core support but not the engine bay. Car is a mars red 1980 S. I'd love to meet whoever put all the go fast bits on this one.


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Downtown trim, co.meath ireland today☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjettalikewhoa (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

New owner of a old forum car.


----------



## 16v sciroccomann (Aug 8, 2010)

The Holy Cow ......


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol


----------



## SeanF (Sep 1, 2005)

1987 GTX reshelled in 2005, BRMotorsport 152 2-litre 8v, Autotech anti-roll bars, z bar and stress bars etc etc plus its 16v reshell 'sister'.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Great to see ic: of these Sciroccos Sean


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

Hope everyone is well. Haven't been on here in ages. Don't drive it too much these days but still have the Scirocco.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Sweet pic!


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

x2 :thumbup: :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

With and without the Prisma app.

































Mav.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## m.designs (Oct 26, 2015)

*Nice Interior*

Nice Interior


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

westco4k said:


> As small as the mk1 scirocco world is, there must be someone who remembers this car. I bought it last month, converted the wiring/fuse block to CE1, put it on megasquirt and have been enjoying it ever since. Great little car with lots of good parts already on it. Previously lived in the Pacific northwest, now it's in Colorado.


Sorry for the late response but that's Nicholas Calafato's car.

Not sure if he's on the 'tex or not. But he's the one that installed the 16v.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

drove to the cabin in upstate ny last weekend-4 hours there-non stop-no problems



attended a very cool car show on lake Oneida sunday:thumbup:


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

vw_Dru said:


> Hope everyone is well. Haven't been on here in ages. Don't drive it too much these days but still have the Scirocco.


Wow, blast from the past! Dru, word is Mike B is going to host a FFC next year after a too many year absence.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

some old pictures, can't wait to driver her again

the day I drover her out of the shipping container (from UK )



















2012




























some change over the years


----------



## vw_Dru (Jul 25, 2006)

crazyaboutrocs said:


> Wow, blast from the past! Dru, word is Mike B is going to host a FFC next year after a too many year absence.


Hey John. I would definately make it to a FFC if there was another one.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dub_corey (Mar 10, 2013)

:wave:


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my HTC M8Sw using Tapatalk


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my HTC M8Sw using Tapatalk


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ Two points for Romania :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roccodrew (Aug 10, 2016)

Finally got the suspension done onto interior and body work. Rims just got done waiting on tires










Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Did some wheel & suspension work on my daily...


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! I think it´s really ok for a daily..

And the best....it makes me happier with it than the last years....it was so.....stock....stock is not good.....for me.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^ Fred's driveway is cooler than even most garages I know. :thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like all 4 of mine are here... Geez!


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

^^ What's that white Callaway?


----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

What have you in your Rocco trunk?😂👍










Sent fra min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

We had a little spontaneous gathering last weekend...it was cold...but we had fun.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

Ill play 

Just got through the last 80 pages and man there are some awesome Scirocco's out there! Every time Ive posted mine for sale on CL, I post the cost high so nobody calls on it :laugh: It has some grass clippings on it and last nights rain shower + dirty wind, but it cleans up nice!

I bought it for $450 at a farm auction and put some much needed time and effort into it, along with parts. Here it sits for now. Headed to Spokane this weekend to pick up some snowflakes for it. The "back alley, multi hole specials" are horrible and rubbing on the brake hardware. Farm neglect :banghead:


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

ionutiasi said:


> Sent from my HTC M8Sw using Tapatalk


Just paging through this thread, yours looks great! What wheels are those?


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you. The wheels are Centra type 6 or 7 i think.

Sent from my HTC M8Sw using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> Did some wheel & suspension work on my daily...


What size are your Steffans? I have always thought they look great on Sciroccos.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

8x14 ET 15 in front and 9x14 ET 10 in the rear. Tires front 195/45 R14 and rear 225/50 R14.  But if you drive as low as this you will have to do some fender work to make it fit. :beer:

And....you don´t really have much space under the car. But beauty has a price to pay...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hunter Mtn this past weekend


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

Lol...

A Tapatalk ad that's actually fitting to the photo above


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

*Almost complete...*


----------



## Shikeira (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

OOOOH that 16v supercharged motor looks sooo nice :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

sicrocc said:


>


Is there a build thread on this beauty?


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

aarron said:


> Is there a build thread on this beauty?


Unfortunately,there isn't one...


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

Bummer, I'd like to see more of that car. Looks really nicely done. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

aarron said:


> Bummer, I'd like to see more of that car. Looks really nicely done. :beer::thumbup:


. Thank-you...:beer::thumbup:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

sicrocc said:


> Unfortunately,there isn't one...


I see what you did there..... Nice job on the TT parts and the shifter.


----------



## A1fanatiker (Dec 26, 2016)

*Forum revisited*


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Mav.  

Sent from the Dark Nexus


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Stonian (Jan 15, 2017)

*My precious*

Here's mine, picture taken this autumn. Winter has been productive though


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

*1983 Wolfsburg Scirocco*


----------



## charles brash (Dec 29, 2005)

galil762 said:


> Asheville, NC. Hate to see it go, going to sell soon.



What's this spoiler? I've been out of the game for a while but just picked up an S1 to play with.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Should be a Zender. But please.....a Sciroccco hatch looks so much better without any spoilers...


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

an s2 w/o a spoiler looks like an egg:thumbdown:
s1's can go either way imo...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

First time since we've moved that it's made it as far as the end of the driveway


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Cecil27 said:


> an s2 w/o a spoiler looks like an egg:thumbdown:


Like this Piazza?


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## S216VR32EVO (Aug 11, 2016)

*S216VR32EVO's Scirocco2*

S216VR32EVO's Scirocco2

Took this pic on my driveway after a wash and wax on a nice summer day. Good times:laugh:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## S216VR32EVO (Aug 11, 2016)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## S216VR32EVO (Aug 11, 2016)

*My first Scirocco2 16V*

My first Scirocco2 16V, now DOA


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Bumping to make it easier to find :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Current state of the fleet lol


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

A few weeks ago in Dorfmark/Germany...one of the best meetings we have here. :thumbup: We where ~30 Sciroccos on the swarm. :laugh:


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

VW Show known as Treffen South 3 held at the Atlanta Motor Speedway. 
We got some rolling shots while there.
Also picled up everything needed to do a power window conversion.

Mav.


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

Ok trying Tapatalk for first time so bear with me if this is f'd up 
Had a post on FB but wanted to share this with you all. Went to local RDM (Red Door Meet) and just before leaving this guy named Jake shows up with the only other Scirocco there. I was by my car when he drove by and saw my jaw on the pavement and he swung back around and this is his creation:








Turns out he had a sand rail he wasn't using and a rusted out Scirocco shell so he put them together! Why the hell not? Gave me lots of inspiration for my rusty 75 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

ydrogs said:


> ...Turns out he had a sand rail he wasn't using and a rusted out Scirocco shell so he put them together! Why the hell not?


Sigh. That body is still better than most of the junk we have back East! :facepalm:


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Here my 87' getting painted in Merlot Sparkling Pearl 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Euro_Trash_Rocco (Sep 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

What color is that?! Matador Red?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

That doesn't look like a 'euro trash Rocco'...

Clean car, you seem to have, sir.


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

markeysscirocco said:


> What color is that?! Matador Red?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



can I guess the color of the beauty in the snowflake slippers? titian metallic red?


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Put Schmidts on off my MK2 since I'm parting it out. They will be going on my Caddy when it's ready and then I'll go back to the RZs, but for now I like how they look.


----------



## slickness_44 (Mar 19, 2007)

Out terrorizing the neighborhood in my 87'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

looks gorgeous

:thumbup:


----------



## benraldo the ho (Oct 4, 2000)

Could this be a sticky? So many inspiring pics in one spot, even if the old photobucket ones are dead. 
?


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Drove to work in the dark the other day, first time.
Gorgeous volcano (Mt Rainier) in the backdrop...


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

Would Euro_Trash_Rocco's reddish Scirocco have a chrome trim rear bumper like mine?

My rear bumper cover is not the original - I didn't back up the weak clips it fell off at 2AM where's my bumper I exclaimed later.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

Current project 
3A block with CIS, BAE turbo, NOS 40lb injector


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## vw53a (Jan 15, 2004)

Just needed some help Mr. Bee.


----------



## azwireguy (Jun 27, 2014)

Last Sunday. Mines in the middle.


----------



## scalded-mule (Mar 17, 2018)

*Humble beginnings...*


----------



## scotttu (Jul 20, 2008)

Was doing some work on the car, as well as a drive yesterday and reflected on how far it's come in two years.
Now it's got me motivated to take care of the little things and get her ready for a show or two next year...


Day 1:









Last week:


----------



## rocco_16v (Dec 31, 2007)

Was my daily for 4 years. Been sitting since 2003.  Would love to have it shipped here so I can start working on it again and be able to take it out for a drive.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)




----------



## garasja (May 12, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

87’ 9A T3/T4 custom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

Mav. 









Sent from the future on my Galaxy S20+


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

VW Maverick said:


> Mav.


Great ic:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

European license plates in the U.S., how does one go about doing that (legally)?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

You shove the legal license plate at the top left of the rear window.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, shucks. That wouldn't fly in Illinois. We need to have the front license plate. Some people go without it, and we used to also, but my wife got ticketed once. It felt really petty, but there was nothing we could do but pay the fine, $150 IIRC


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I too have to have a front plate. I got pulled over for it. I've NEVER been harassed by a cop. EVERY time I have been pulled over, I was at fault. Sometimes they let me go, sometimes I get a ticket. This guy was a real jerk. I went to traffic school to get the ticket off my record. They guy next to me asked what I got a ticket for, when I told him I did not have a front plate. The look he gave me was worth getting a ticket.

Few more months and I can get a Classic plate. No front plate required and no tabs too.


----------



## VW Maverick (Jan 3, 2002)

echassin said:


> European license plates in the U.S., how does one go about doing that (legally)?





Butcher said:


> You shove the legal license plate at the top left of the rear window.


In Georgia, they only require the rear plate and, correct, it is suction cupped to the inside rear window. 
It is mostly, usually and nearly visable at almost all times of the day.
I think the matching front and rear Euro plates is a nice touch. 

Mav. 

Sent from the future on my Galaxy S20+


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Just before she was put away last fall. I'll have the car back on the road in just a couple days here, can't wait.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Flashback 2002.. _european car_ photoshoot, Rob Hallstrom behind the lens. Feature story finally appeared in the mag in early 2005 - 3 years later.


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)




----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

First ride 2020 yesterday


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> First ride 2020 yesterday


Awesome photo Robby :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Randall. 

And sorry I forgot to answer your message. Yes you´re always welcome here when you´re back in germany. 

And yes let´s exchange some goodies again. :thumbup:

When things are going good with all this Corona pandemic sh*t I´ll be in the states this year for the 2nd time in my life....San Francisco/Yellowstone area....doing a nice big roadtrip again. Unfortunately without the Scirocco.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> When things are going good with all this Corona pandemic sh*t I´ll be in the states this year for the 2nd time in my life....San Francisco/Yellowstone area....doing a nice big roadtrip again. Unfortunately without the Scirocco.


That sounds like a good plan. :thumbup::beer:

You could ship the car by boat, right? 

I want to drive the Scirocco to the west coast again in the near future.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KevinC said:


> Flashback 2002.. _european car_ photoshoot, Rob Hallstrom behind the lens. Feature story finally appeared in the mag in early 2005 - 3 years later.


I remember that photoshoot. Awesome cars an awesome pictures. :thumbup: :beer:

Wasn't one of the guy a dentist from Cap Cod? My memory is fuzzy...


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That sounds like a good plan. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> You could ship the car by boat, right?
> 
> I want to drive the Scirocco to the west coast again in the near future.


:laugh:

I heard some crazy people do stuff like that...:thumbup:


----------



## 81.scirocco.S (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I remember that photoshoot. Awesome cars an awesome pictures. :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> Wasn't one of the guy a dentist from Cap Cod? My memory is fuzzy...


Dentist from Cape Cod?? lol no

I was living in Huntington Beach at the time. When Les Bidrawn called me about the shoot/article, he asked if I had any pals with a nice Mk1 to include. Yeah, several. Got my buddy Randy Block from the Bay Area to drive all the way down for it, then the additional 100 or so miles out in the desert towards Vegas to Les's favorite photoshoot area, which he used a ton of times back in the day. We spent the entire day out there, it was an absolute blast. My headlights failed when I attempted to turn them on as we were leaving, and I drove all the way home with nothing but city lights and tails.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That's a lot of dust


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

All Eyez on me said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I heard some crazy people do stuff like that...:thumbup:


I would so much be at that time once again ; I miss Deutschland and the friends we made :thumbup:


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

You know you´re always welcome back. With or without Scirocco. Doesn´t matter. We had a blast with you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

(wrong thread)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All Eyez on me said:


> You know you´re always welcome back. With or without Scirocco. Doesn´t matter. We had a blast with you guys! :thumbup:


Germany was a blast. Germans were awesome. Thanks! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Fredy check your PM as I think you own old ND Scirocco... OG parts for sale (not by me!)
Hoffa


----------

